#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  بهدوووء ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## بريف هااارت

هل هو سبب واحد أم أنها عدة أسباب ؟؟؟؟ 
الكراهيه حديثه أم لها جذور ؟؟؟ 
بدون مواراه وكلام عن الاخوه ومصر الشقيقه الكبري ودول اخواتنا الكراهيه موجوده وملحوظه وبتبان بكل وقت 
بالتصريحات والتلميحات وموقف السفارات بالسر والعلن .. 

قبل الجزائر اللي أتصدمنا بكراهيتنا لينا وأن كنت أعتقد عندهم حق هذه المره بسبب كذب أتحاد الكره المصري 
والأعلام المصري والقنوات الفضائيه الجزائر برغم كل ماحدث تبقي الأقرب لقلوب المصريين وإن كانت الأزمه الأخيره 
كانت غصه بالحلق صعب جدا أن نبتلعها  
السعوديه شعب وحكومه بتكرهنا وتحاول تزلنا والأمثله كثيره _ صفقة القمح اللي فضحونا بيها  
العراق نصب علينا ومص دماء أولادنا وقدمهم قرابين علي مذبح الامام الخميني في حرب ليس لنا فيها  
ناقه ولا جمل وأنتهت حقوقهم علي اوراق وشيكات ضاعت أدراج الرياح بعد سقوط صدام المدوي  
ليبيا وبرغم علاقتنا الجيده مع الملك السنوسي والمنقلب عليه من القذافي والملمع من قبل مصر في مؤتمر القمه العربيه 
في الرباط وتبني الرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر له حاربه السادات وحشد هو مسيره ضخمه ضد مصر  
السودان وآه من السودان باعتنا للجزائرين وقدمتنا قرابين لسكاكينهم وبعد فضيحة تهجير الفلاشا لأسرائيل  
من جعفر نميري ودفن نفايات نوويه علي حدودنا وإيواء الارهاب الدولي كارلوس والقاعده ومحاولة إغتيال محمد 
حسني مبارك من أولاد النيل والقادم أعظم  
سوريا حليفة الأمس وأول وحده عربيه مع مصر أتهمتنا ببيعها في معاهدات السلام رغم وجود أجنده إيرانيه وروسيه 
منعتهم من التوقيع حملونا السبب 
فلسطين وألف مليون آه وآه من الفلسطينين وحكوماتهم ومنظماتهم وما فعلوا ويفعلون بكل طلعة شمس ومغربها 
تبنوا الأساءه بمؤتمر الصمود والتصدي ببغداد لكل ماهو مصري من أنجازات وللعلم أكبر لوبي أعلامي عربي 
في الوطن العربي من معدين وصحفيين يخضع للفلسطينيين سواء بالعمل أو بالارهاب والتهديد 
أهانوا القيادات والرموز والمثقفين والفنانيين أطلقوا الشائعات وأعدوا الهتافات في كل مظاهرة 
خرجت بكل مكان في الوطن العربي 
بسبب أنتشارهم بأرجاء الوطن العربي حاربوا المصري بلقمة عيشه هناك خصوصا بدول الخليج العربي  
وأستثني فقط دولة الأمارات العربيه المتحده من ذلك للصداقه الحميمه مع القيادات المصريه وسعة صدر  
الشعب والحكام هناك ... 
لماذا كل هذه الكراهيه العميقه والعمياء لكل ماهو مصري وأصبحت نتاجه قناة الجزيره ورأس الحربه له دولة قطر 
هل تعتقد أنه مؤامره يهوديه ؟؟ 
هل تعتقد أنها مؤامره امريكيه ؟؟ 
هل تعتقد انها مؤامره اوروبيه ؟؟ 
هل هناك مؤامره عربيه 
هل تعتقد أنه غباء مننا ؟؟ 
هل فعلا نستحق الكراهيه ؟؟ 



ماذا تعتقد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بريف هااارت

هذا المقال صدر الآن وأعتبره أول رد علي الموضوع 



*مصر والعرب: شىء يؤدى لشىء* 
*بقلم* د. أيمن الجندى ١٧/ ٣/ ٢٠١٠قاهرة الأربعينيات: مصر ترسل المحمل احتفالاً بموسم الحج - بعثة المدرسين المصريين تصل إلى الكويت على نفقة الحكومة المصرية - العالم المصرى «مشرفة» يتلقى رسالة ود وتقدير من «أينشتين» - أم كلثوم تغنى رائعتها «رق الحبيب» – عبدالوهاب يلحن «كليوباترا» - مجلس النواب يرفض طلب الملك فاروق تجديد يخت «المحروسة».
عرب الأربعينيات: مجلة الرسالة يتخاطفها المثقفون فى سوريا - الأدباء السودانيون يحتفلون بانتهاء العقاد من تأليف «عبقرية عمر» فى السودان - الشباب العربى يحلمون بالالتحاق بالجامعة المصرية - الزوار العرب يندهشون من اتساع ميادين القاهرة وروعة حدائقها ونظافة شوارعها.
■■■
قاهرة الخمسينيات: الثورة المصرية عام ١٩٥٢ - تأميم قناة السويس - مولد زعيم عربى أسمر اللون متوهج العينين شديد الكبرياء - عدوان ٥٦ - المد القومى- مساعدة ثورة الجزائر.
عرب الخمسينيات يقولون: مصر دائماً فى الطليعة والصدارة، أنتم شقيقتنا الكبرى التى نعتمد عليها حتى نتخلص من الرجعية والاستعمار.
■■■
قاهرة الستينيات: حركة تصنيعية - بناء القطاع العام - السد العالى - نجاح الثورة الجزائرية - سيادة الثقافة المصرية والفن المصرى - مساعدات لكل الدول العربية - انفصال سوريا عن مصر - التورط فى حرب اليمن - هزيمة ٦٧ وانكسار الحلم القومى - النسر المصرى يلملم جراحه ويدمر إيلات ويبدأ حرب الاستنزاف.
عرب الستينيات: مظاهرات عارمة فى جميع البلاد العربية تندد بالعدوان على مصر - الشعب السودانى يلتف حول عبدالناصر ويجدد إيمانه بالحلم القومى - السعودية تطوى كل خلافاتها مع عبدالناصر من أجل استعادة الكرامة - العربى يقول: مصيبتكم مصيبتنا، والعدوان عليكم حدث بسبب العمل القومى، لذلك فنحن معكم وخلفكم.
■■■
قاهرة السبعينيات: موت عبدالناصر- انتصار ٧٣ - الصلح مع إسرائيل - ضرب المفاعل النووى العراقى - اجتياح لبنان.
عرب السبعينيات: حداد عام فى جميع الدول العربية على موت الزعيم - فرحة عارمة لانتصار ٧٣ - صدمة هائلة بسبب كامب ديفيد- العربى يقول: مازلنا نؤمن بالمعدن المصرى غير الموافق بالتأكيد على ما فعله السادات - والمصرى لا يرد لأنه مشغول بارتداء سبع فانلات فوق بعض للهروب من جمرك بورسعيد.
■■■
قاهرة مبارك: (الثمانينيات والتسعينيات والعشرية الأولى وغالباً الثانية من الألفية الثالثة).
انتفاضة الحجارة الأولى - مصر مقموصة من إسرائيل - غزو العراق للكويت - مصر مقموصة من العراق - أمريكا تدمر العراق - مصر مقموصة من أمريكا - إسرائيل تدمر لبنان - مصر مقموصة من إسرائيل - حزب الله يضرب إسرائيل - مصر مقموصة من حزب الله - حماس تقاوم إسرائيل - مصر مقموصة من حماس - إسرائيل تعتدى على الأقصى - مصر مقموصة من إسرائيل (وهكذا إلى الأبد).
عرب نفس الفترة: جثث المصريين تعود فى صناديق من العراق - طرد المصريين من ليبيا - ترحيل العمالة المصرية من الأردن - جلد الأطباء المصريين فى السعودية - حرق الممتلكات المصرية فى الجزائر - ضرب الجماهير المصرية فى السودان «علقة سخنة» (هههه: هذه ضحكة من عندى، وشر البلية ما يضحك!). 

شكرا لكاتب المقال بدايه جيده وطرح مبدئي 

لأسباب كراهية العرب للمصريين 

عدم الموت المستمر في سبيل 

رخائهم وحمايه أراضيهم وأمنهم 

0

----------


## taro2a1

بهدوووء

المميز دائما مكروه!!!!!!!!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

**
أما شئ بارد بصحيح
عرب وبتكره مصر والمصريين
طب ليه ملقحين جتتكم
فى بلاد العرب ليه
ما مصر عايشه فى إستقرار
وحكم رشيد من 3 عقود زمنية
وجامعة القاهرة من أحسن 
500 جامعة عربية
والقاهرة بتنعم تحت الأرض
بخطين أو 3 خطوط لمترو الأنفاق
وبحوثنا العلمية بيشيد بيها العالم كله
طب ليه على رصيف كل سفاره
عربية واقفين فى عز الشمس
صفوف طويلة علشان تأشيرة العمل
فى بلاد بتكرهكم
صحيح اللى أختشوا ماتوا
 أرجعوا يا مصريين لو عندكم كرامة
لحضن مصر
حتلاقوا 
البطاله
والعنوسه
والفساد
والأمراض
وكمان حتلاقوا 
التماسيح 
*كان زمان عندناالنيل بتعدى المانش
* *ودلوقتى عندناللتصدير*
*ويظهر دى حتكون الفايده الوحيدة
من بناء السد العالى*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

رغم اختلافي مع بعض أمثلتك في الكراهية الا ان رسالتك التي تود ايصالها لنا وصلت وأفهمها جيداً
موضوع جيد .. لي عودة ان شاء الله فلدي الاجابة على تساؤلاتك

----------


## بريف هااارت

> بهدوووء
> 
> المميز دائما مكروه!!!!!!!!


 
مع كامل إحترامي لرأيك أخي الكريم 
بس إحنا طول عمرنا مميزين وكانوا بيحبونا آيه اللي جد علينا 
الفقر مثلا هما السبب فيه والدنيا كلها عارفه من اليمن للجزائر  
وسوريا ياحبيبتي يا مصر  ::h::  
في اليمن شقت الطرق وطور التعليم عبد الناصر كان كلام وفعل 
والحرب كانت ضد الأمام المتخلف وفي العمق كانت ضد الأنجليز وسيطرتهم 
علي مقدرات الشعوب .. 
الجزائر أرسلنا سفن الأمدادات وغرقت بعضها لنصرة ابن الجلده وللاسف 
طلع ابن لزينه  :Spidy:  
وعلي مبدأ أنصر أخاك مش بقولك عبد الناصر كان راجل 
سوريا والوحده وبناء السدود وأصلاح الأراضي وبعد أكتمال  
المهمه ضربونا بمبه شبيهه تماما لصاروخ 73  
دوله أحتلت بضم الألف أراضي جديده منها خلال الحرب  
وتحتفل معنا بعيد النصر والتحرير 
شكرا ياصديقي ليته كان التميز كنا شمخنا 
لكنه شئ مخفي اعتقد أنه حدث كبير  
ومنظم وكبير جداا كمان ويارب تحمي  

مصر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> رغم اختلافي مع بعض أمثلتك في الكراهية الا ان رسالتك التي تود ايصالها لنا وصلت وأفهمها جيداً
> موضوع جيد .. لي عودة ان شاء الله فلدي الاجابة على تساؤلاتك


 :f2: 
يا عزيزي رامي 
هل كلامك موجه لي أم موجه لصاحب الموضوع
إذا كان موجه لي فهاك ردي
ما أحنا قلنا بلاش تكرار كلمة الكراهية هو أنتوا لا تستوعبوا اللغة العربية يا مصريين ياللي أنتوا  عرب سواء رضيتوا أو لم ترضوا 
وبعدين في الآخر حتقدم لي إعتذار عام وبعدين أنا أقبل الإعتذار !

أما إذا كان موجه لــــ صاحب الموضوع فإنسي تماما السطور بأعلاه
 :f2:

----------


## بريف هااارت

> **
> 
> أما شئ بارد بصحيح
> عرب وبتكره مصر والمصريين
> طب ليه ملحقين جتتكم
> فى بلاد العرب ليه
> ما مصر عايشه فى إستقرار
> وحكم رشيد من 3 عقود زمنية
> وجامعة القاهرة من أحسن 
> ...


 

وبعدين معاك يادكتور  

يبدوا أن حضرتك ذاكرتك ضعيفه  
النفط قبل 73 كان بـــــ ست دولارات  
وارتفع بسبب قرار منع تصديره لــــــ 34 دولار  

ودم ولادنا بصحراء سينا كان الثمن وبعدين لما بنروح 
هناك بنشتغل ونؤدي مقابل أجر متفق عليه لا من فيه  
من طرف علي طرف وأتذكر قولة الراحل طيب الله ثراه  
الرئيس السادات عندما طالب بالمساعدات بعد الحرب 
ودخول الأقتصاد المصري بنفق مظلم وبدأت مرحلة المساومه 
والمن قبل العطاء عندها قال أعطوني فروق أسعار النفط قبل  
وبعد الحرب .... 
الأول خد تمساح حقيقي هو وابنه  

 




وبالمره كمان خد أخوه  



 




بصراحه يادكتور أنا بديت اشك في انك خبير تحليل مشاكل  
وأظن أنك بلا منازع خبير تحطيم معنويات وتعقيد الأمور  



ملحوظه أسمها ملقحين مش ملحقين 


0

----------


## ابن البلد

يا عم بريف هارت

مين قال ان العرب بتكرهنا ؟

ما أحنا أصلا عرب ؟

ولا أحنا جنس تاني ؟

طول ما أحنا بنفرق وبنقول دول مصريين ودول عرب ودول جزائرين 
ودول خليجين هيفضل بينا اللي يقول
أن في حد بيكره حد 

لي أصدقاء من جميع أنحاء العالم
ولا أجد فيهم من يكرهنا لهذه الصورة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> وبعدين معاك يادكتور  
> 
> يبدوا أن حضرتك  ذاكرتك ضعيفه  
> النفط قبل 73  كان بـــــ ست دولارات  
> وارتفع بسبب  قرار منع تصديره لــــــ 34 دولار


الرزاق هو الله ويا تري كام سعر البرميل اليومين دول

ويا تري إحنا عملنا العبور علشان نعلي سعر البرميل ولا عبرنا علشان تحرير سيناء ؟!  





> ودم ولادنا بصحراء سينا كان الثمن وبعدين لما بنروح 
> هناك بنشتغل ونؤدي مقابل أجر متفق عليه لا من فيه  
> من طرف علي طرف وأتذكر قولة الراحل طيب الله ثراه  
> الرئيس السادات عندما طالب بالمساعدات بعد الحرب 
> ودخول الأقتصاد المصري بنفق مظلم وبدأت مرحلة المساومه 
> والمن قبل العطاء عندها قال أعطوني فروق أسعار النفط قبل  
> وبعد الحرب ....



كلام شحاتين بصحيح  مش كلام ناس  عندها كرامة

ويا تري نسيت دم شهداء ٦٧ اللي أندفنوا أحياء تحت رمال سيناء رجعت لينا ؟!

مين حيعوضنا عنهم عبد الناصر ولا عبد الحكيم ؟!






> ملحوظه أسمها ملقحين  مش ملحقين


شكرا علي التصحيح والتعديل في الأصل تم والحمدلله





> بصراحه يادكتور  أنا بديت اشك في انك خبير تحليل مشاكل  
> وأظن أنك بلا  منازع خبير تحطيم معنويات وتعقيد الأمور


اللي متأكد من نفسه واللي معنوياته عالية وقوي متين واللي عنده حصانه ومناعه من تحليل المشاكل من جذورها ميهموش أبدا من خبرتي في تحليل المشاكل من جذورها و يشوفله خبير سكه يريحه علي الآخر بـ كولونيا ٥ خمسات !

**

----------


## nonayousria

انا اول مرة ادخل فى هذة الحوارة وارجو من الجميع المعزرة على فهمى البطيء لكل مايقال كل الى اعرفة ان مصر طول الزمان كرامتها فوق كل شيى والان اصبحت ملطشة لكل شى مع الاسف نحن من فعل ذالك بايدينا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بللة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انا اول مرة ادخل فى هذة الحوارة وارجو من الجميع المعزرة على فهمى البطيء لكل مايقال كل الى اعرفة ان مصر طول الزمان كرامتها فوق كل شيى والان اصبحت ملطشة لكل شى مع الاسف نحن من فعل ذالك بايدينا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بللة



الله ينور عليكي عزيزتي نونا من ٣ مشاركات بس وفهمتي الفوله ...... بأيدينا الشر .... وبأيدينا الخير .....
ونحن ننادي بالتغيير بأيدينا بدلا من التغيير بأيدي الآخرين 

ويشرفنا زيارتكم للرابط التالي:
*  نعم أنا أستطيع  .... Yes I can* 

 						  								 					 					 						 						 						كتب بواسطة:  						دكتور  مهندس جمال الشربينى

----------


## nonayousria

اولا  وصلتنى رسالة الدكتور الشربينى وشرف لى ان اكون من الاصدقاء والشرف الاكبر ان يرد على رسائلى الف شكر

----------


## احلى ورده

مش كل العرب والله انتوا شعب بنحب ..................

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> يا عزيزي رامي 
> هل كلامك موجه لي أم موجه لصاحب الموضوع
> إذا كان موجه لي فهاك ردي
> ما أحنا قلنا بلاش تكرار كلمة الكراهية هو أنتوا لا تستوعبوا اللغة العربية يا مصريين ياللي أنتوا  عرب سواء رضيتوا أو لم ترضوا 
> وبعدين في الآخر حتقدم لي إعتذار عام وبعدين أنا أقبل الإعتذار !
> 
> أما إذا كان موجه لــــ صاحب الموضوع فإنسي تماما السطور بأعلاه


نسيتها! ..
الكلام لصاحب الموضوع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*بسم الله الهادي .. بعد اذنكم هلا طرحت رأيي وكلمتي؟
دعونا نمسك العصا من النصف فلا تكونوا مغالين على طول الخط تروا العيب في جميع خصومنا في حين تروا ذواتنا طيلة المطاف الطرف المتعرض لصنوف المؤامرات والكراهيات ولا تكونوا جلادي الأنفس بأبشع الطرق دون الاعتراف بآثام الغير فينا.
ذات مرة كنت أتحدث مع صديق فلسطيني حول مسألة تصدير الغاز المصري لاسرائيل .. بالطبع لم نختلف فكلنا يكره الأمر ويود لو تمكن وأوقفه بيده، في وسط حديثنا ذكر لي ان قطر أفضل من مصر فسألته ألا تعلم ان قطر تصدر غازها بالفعل لاسرائيل؟ وبالطبع لم يكن يعلم!
هنا يتجلى الفارق أحبائي.
أولاً .. أيدلوجية المصري تختلف عن أيدلوجيات اخوانه واشقائه العرب .. واضح ان جينات التراث الجمعي لدى المصريين تختلف كثيراً عن أشقائهم .. المصري جدلي بطبعه يكثر من الحديث حول أحواله ويشرك غيره في أحواله، لا يوجد على شبكة الانترنت انتقادات لحكومة عربية أو لحاكم عربي بقدر ما هو حاصل من المصريين ضد حكومتهم وحاكمهم .. سؤالي هل هم الأسوأ فعلاً لذا استحقوا هذا الجدل الواسع؟
لم يكن لدينا وزير خارجية في مصيفه باسرائيل حين ضربت اسرائيل لبنان ولم يحكمنا حاكم ختم رسالة فضحتها الفضائيات الغربية سنة 93 على ما أذكر وجهت الى حكومة اسرائيل بلفظة "خادمكم المطيع فلان"!
المسألة اذن لها علاقة بطبيعة الشخصية المصرية المتحررة الشكاية المجادلة المتزمرة .. 
ثانياً .. لها علاقة أيضاً بمستوى الحريات الذي تتمتع به البلد وهو مستوى رحب نسبياً مقارنة بباقي الأشقاء والأخلاء.
ثالثاً .. لها علاقة بحجم البلد وتأثيرها في المنطقة .. نحن نتحدث عن دولة قادت المنطقة سنوات طويلة لها أكبر كثافة سكانية وأكبر جيش وأكبر عدد من الحروب خاضتها .. حتماً الاهتمام الاخباري بأي مادة اعلامية واردة منها يفوق أي دولة عربية أخرى.
كل تلك الأسباب مدعاة لاثارة اللغط حول سياسة البلد وبالتالي استثارة البعض ودفعهم لكراهية البلد ومواطنو البلد دون تفرقة .. أنا نفسي لمست ذلك من صديق فلسطيني كان لي بمثابة صديق عمر .. فوجئت برسائل سباب وصور عنصرية لعلم الدولة استبدل فيه النسر المصري بنجمة داوود ابان حرب غزة الأخيرة حتى اني كتبت يومها في المنتدى موضوع بهذا المعنى وأنا مصعوق من الانقلاب العنيف له!!
كل هذه المشاهد تعضد وجود نفوس كارهة زادت مؤخراً بالفعل واني هنا أنقل لكم مقال للكاتب السعودي جميل فارسي بعنوان "لله درك يا مصر" يتحدث فيه عن مصر بعد أن استشعر ظلم الشباب العربي لها ..

"يُخطئ من يقيّم الأفراد قياساً على تصرفهم في لحظه من الزمن أو فعل واحد من الأفعال
ويسري ذلك على الأمم, فيخطئ من يقيّم الدول على فتره من الزمان, وهذا للأسف سوء حظ مصر مع مجموعة من الشباب العرب الذين لم يعيشوا فترة ريادة مصر. تلك الفترة كانت فيها مصر مثل الرجل الكبير تنفق بسخاء وبلا امتنان وتقدم التضحيات المتوالية دون انتظار للشكر.

هل تعلم يا بني أن جامعه القاهرة وحدها قد علمت حوالي المليون طالب عربي ومعظمهم بدون أي رسوم دراسية؟
بل وكانت تصرف لهم مكافآت التفوق مثلهم مثل الطلاب المصريين؟
هل تعلم أن مصر كانت تبعث مدرسيها لتدريس اللغة العربية للدول العربية المستعمرة حتى لا تضمحل لغة القرآن لديهم, وذلك كذلك على حسابها؟
هل تعلم أن أول طريق مسفلت إلى مكة المكرمة كان هدية من مصر؟
حركات التحرر العربي كانت مصر هي صوتها وهي مستودعها وخزنتها. وكما قادت حركات التحرير فأنها قدمت حركات التنوير. كم قدمت مصر للعالم العربي في كل مجال، في الأدب والشعر والقصة وفي الصحافة والطباعة وفي الإعلام والمسرح وفي كل فن من الفنون ناهيك عن الدراسات الحقوقية ونتاج فقهاء القانون الدستوري.

جئني بأمثال ما قدمت مصر؟
كما تألقت في الريادة القومية تألقت في الريادة الإسلامية. فالدراسات الإسلامية ودراسات القرآن وعلم القراءات كان لها شرف الريادة. وكان للأزهر دور عظيم في حماية الإسلام في حزام الصحراء الأفريقي. وكان لها فضل تقديم الحركات التربوية الإصلاحية .. أما على مستوى الحركة القومية العربية فقد كانت مصر أداتها ووقودها
وإن انكسر المشروع القومي في 67 فمن الظلم أن تحمل مصر وحدها وزر ذلك, بل شفع لها أنها كانت تحمل الإرادة الصلبة للخروج من ذل الهزيمة.
إن صغر سنك يا بني قد حماك من أن تذوق طعم المرارة الذي حملته لنا هزيمة 67, ولكن دعني أؤكد لك أنها كانت أقسى من أقسى ما يمكن أن تتصور, ولكن هل تعلم عن الإرادة الحديدية التي كانت عند مصر يومها؟
أعادت بناء جيشها فحولته من رماد إلى مارد. وفي ستة سنوات وبضعة أشهر فقط نقلت ذلك الجيش المنكسر إلى اسود تصيح الله أكبر وتقتحم أكبر دفعات عرفها التاريخ.مليون جندي لم يثن عزيمتهم تفوق سلاح العدو ومدده ومن خلفة. بالله عليك كم دولة في العالم مرت عليها ستة سنوات لم تزدها إلا اتكالاً؟ وستة أخرى لم تزدها إلا خبالا.

ثم انظر
بعد انتهاء الحرب فتحت نفقاً تحت قناة السويس التي شهدت كل تلك المعارك الطاحنة أطلقت على النفق اسم الشهيد أحمد حمدي. اسم بسيط ولكنه كبر باستشهاد صاحبه في أوائل المعركة. انظر كم هي كبيرة أن تطلق الاسم الصغير.

هل تعلم انه ليس منذ القرن الماضي فحسب، بل منذ القرن ما قبل الماضي كان لمصر دستوراً مكتوباً.
شعبها شديد التحمل والصبر أمام المكاره والشدائد الفردية، لكنه كم انتفض ضد الاستعمار والاستغلال والأذى العام.

مصر تمرض ولكنها لا تموت
إن اعتلت اعتل العالم العربي وان صحت صحوا
ولا أدل على ذلك من مأساة العراق والكويت, فقد تكررت مرتين في العصر الحديث, في أحداها وئدت المأساة في مهدها بتهديد حازم من مصر لمن كان يفكر في الاعتداء على الكويت, ذلك عندما كانت مصر في أوج صحتها. أما في المرة الأخرى فهل تعلم كم تكلف العالم العربي برعونه صدام حسين في استيلاءه على الكويت؟. هل تعلم إن مقادير العالم العربي رهنت لعقود بسبب رعونته وعدم قدرة العالم العربي على أن يحل المشكلة بنفسه.

إن لمصر قدرة غريبة على بعث روح الحياة والإرادة في نفوس من يقدم إليها. انظر إلى البطل صلاح الدين, بمصر حقق نصره العظيم. أنظر إلى شجرة الدر, مملوكة أرمنية تشبعت بروح الإسلام فأبت ألا أن تكون راية الإسلام مرفوعة فقادت الجيوش لصد الحملة الصليبية.

لله درك يا مصر الإسلام
لله درك يا مصر العروبة
إن ما تشاهدونه من حال العالم العربي اليوم هو ما لم نتمنه لكم. وأن كان هو قدرنا, فانه اقل من مقدارنا واقل من مقدراتنا.

أيها الشباب
أعيدوا تقييم مصر. ثم أعيدوا بث الإرادة في أنفسكم فالحياة أعظم من أن تنقضي بلا إرادة. أعيدوا لمصر قوتها تنقذوا مستقبلكم ."

الواقع انها ليست المرة الأولى التي أقرأ مقال بهذا المعنى فسبق وأن قرأت مقال مماثل لكاتبة كويتية للأسف عجزت عن الوصول اليه مثلما وصلت لهذا .. فهل يعقل أن ننفي وجود كراهيات الأن؟
والأن دعونا نطرح السؤال الأخير .. من يتحمل أسباب هذه الكراهية؟
أطراف عدة .. فمن جانب ترى بعض العرب المغاليين أو الحاقدين .. أو ترى أجيالاً عربية جديدة لم تعش زمن التميز المصري والريادة المصرية كما تحدث الكاتب السعودي .. ومن جانب سياسة مصر وابتعادها عن تأدية الدور الجلل المنتظر منها .. ومن جهة ثالثة المصريين أنفسهم أولئك الذين يكرسوا صورة نمطية سيئة عن المصريين في البلاد العربية.
آمل لو أني أجملت وأوجزت .. فأنا كتبت دون تنقيح واعادة قراءة لأني على عجالة.
دمتم بود.*

----------


## بريف هااارت

> رغم اختلافي مع بعض أمثلتك في الكراهية الا ان رسالتك التي تود ايصالها لنا وصلت وأفهمها جيداً
> موضوع جيد .. لي عودة ان شاء الله فلدي الاجابة على تساؤلاتك


 
أعرف تحمل أسما ثقيلا علي كاهلك الله يعينك عليه

في تحري الدقه والكمال والمثاليه المطلوبه 

أبن رشد المصري 

أنتظرك  واتوقع منك الخير كل الخير في وجودك

----------


## بريف هااارت

أبن رشد المصري

أعتذر كنت اكتب الرد عليك لحظة نزول ردك 

وسوف احاول الرد علي جمال طرحك والنقاط الكثيره التي عددتها

ولي عوده

----------


## بريف هااارت

> يا عم بريف هارت
> 
> مين قال ان العرب بتكرهنا ؟
> 
> ما أحنا أصلا عرب ؟
> 
> ولا أحنا جنس تاني ؟
> 
> طول ما أحنا بنفرق وبنقول دول مصريين ودول عرب ودول جزائرين 
> ...


 
أبن البلد



أولا شكرا لمداخلتك الكريمه 

ولولا أختلاف الاذواق لبارت السلع

والسلعه اليوم أغلي سلعه نمتلكها ولن نجامل أو نتهاون بحقها


مصر

أمضيت معظم حياتي رحاله بسبب عملي ونشأتي 


لي أصدقاء من كافة الدول العربيه والتي زرت معظمها 

سأذكر لك فقط مثلين من مئات الامثله 

عندما يمدحني اخ عربي لما قمت به من عمل أو قول

يقول لي حرام تبقي مصري !!!!

وهنا يختلف لوني وأري هذا المديح أنتقاص مني قبل بلدي


وأغادر أو أهاجم وكم خسرت بسبب ذلك 


قد تكون سافرت لاحد الدول الخليجيه ورأيت كما رأيت كيف

يمر المصريين من خلال يافطه تحمل أسم الأجانب

قد يكون العيب فيهم وقد يكون العيب فينا 

وهنا فتحنا هذا الحوار لنعرف الحقيقه فأنا متيم بحب 

كل أشقائي من الدول العربيه واتمنا صفاء النفوس 

وعودة الوحده ولو حتي بأقل صورها وساعتها بكون راضي


شكرا أخي الكريم ولك جزيل الأحترام

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> والأن دعونا نطرح السؤال الأخير .. من يتحمل أسباب هذه الكراهية؟
> أطراف عدة .. فمن جانب ترى بعض العرب المغاليين أو الحاقدين .. أو ترى أجيالاً عربية جديدة لم تعش زمن التميز المصري والريادة المصرية كما تحدث الكاتب السعودي .. ومن جانب سياسة مصر وابتعادها عن تأدية الدور الجلل المنتظر منها .. ومن جهة ثالثة المصريين أنفسهم أولئك الذين يكرسوا صورة نمطية سيئة عن المصريين في البلاد العربية.
> آمل لو أني أجملت وأوجزت .. فأنا كتبت دون تنقيح واعادة قراءة لأني على عجالة.
> دمتم بود.*


عزيزي ابن رشد المصري وأبني وأخي رامي
للأسف وكعادتنا كمصريين يتوه مننا الطريق في النهاية وتتشعب وتتعدد الأسباب ولا نضع أيدينا علي السبب الجذري لمشكلة كراهية العرب للمصريين
وقد ذكرت مرارا قبل ذلك في موضوعات كثيرة أن السبب الجذري هو ببساطة الشئ الموجود في متناول يديك والذي تقدر عليه أنت وليس في أيدي الآخرين بمعني هم يكرهونك وأنت لا تكرهم فإنظر بداخلك أنت لتعرف عيوبك أنت أولا وإذا أنت بمفردك لا تستطيع معرفة عيوبك الداخلية لأنك زي الفل وتقول لنفسك أمام المراية أنا حلو وجميل وهما غيرانين مني علشان جمالي ومرجلتي وتاريخي وإنجازاتي وريادتي في جميع المجالات فأنت هنا بلا شك مريض نفسيا ومعقد وهنا يجب اللجوء لشخص آخر محايد كطبيب نفسي (دكتور أحمد عكاشه مثلا أو خبير تحليل مشاكل من جذورها وبلاش أنا شوفوا حد غيري لأنني غير محايد لإنحيازي للحقيقة وحدها !) ..... ولكن هنا يعلو هذا السؤال هل هي كراهية أم إحتقار ؟ وطالما دخل الشباب المعاصر في هذا الأمر فهل لكرة القدم تلك اللعبة الشعبية المجنونه دور رئيسي في تفرقة الشعوب العربية وأنا السعودي الجديد المجنون بتشجيع بلادي التي لعبت ٤ مرات متتالية في نهائيات كأس العالم بينما مصر تلعب في النهائيات كل ٢٠ عاما !.... بل أنا الجزائري الذي سألعب في نهائي كأس العالم ٢٠١٠ بينما مصر لن تلعب !..... 


يميلات - المشجع السعودي الشهير "إبراهيم الفريان" يتوسط رئيسي 
رابطة  المشجعين المصرية والجزائرية بعد نهاية المباراة.

طبعا المشجع السعودي هذا لم يكن موجودا في
الأربعينيات ولا الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي




> وعلى الصعيد الدولي حقق المنتخب السعودي العديد من الانجازات ابرزها وصوله  إلى نهائيات كأس العالم أربع مرات متتالية منذ عام  1994 حيث كانت المرة الأولى التي يتأهل بها المنتخب السعودي إلى نهائيات  المونديال ليتأهل ثانية إلى مونديال فرنسا 1998 ومونديال كوريا الجنوبية واليابان2002 ومونديال ألمانيا 2006.
>  عام


السبب الجذري لهذه المشكلة موجود في داخلنا موجود في إحترامنا لأنفسنا وإحترام حكامنا لينا وغيروا ما بأنفسكم يا مصريين يغير الله ما بكم !
وبطلوا شكوي وبكاء العرب بيكرهونا ... العرب بيكرهونا.... 
بينما نحن نكره أنفسنا ونعادي أنفسنا بداية من لعبة كرة القدم ونهاية بكرسي الحكم ومرورا بدستور مهلهل وتعليم متدني وصحة للجهات السيادية فقط في ألمانيا وأمريكا وباقي الشعب حديد وزرنيخ وفوت علينا بكره يا مواطن !


وهاكم قليل من كثير جاء اليوم في المصري اليوم:



> *«صبرى» طلب قيمة ساعات عمل إضافية  فاتهمه الكفيل بالتحرش*
> موقف مشابه تعرض له الدكتور صبرى  كيلانى إبراهيم، الذى يعمل منذ ٦ سنوات فى مستوصف «الهنوف» فى السعودية،  وذلك عندما طالب بالحصول على مستحقاته المالية من كفيله، وهى عبارة عن  ساعات عمل إضافية وإجازات تقدر بـ٨٠ ألف ريال سعودى، حيث رفض الكفيل صرفها  قائلاً له: «ليس لك عندى شىء».
> وقال عبدالباسط كيلانى، شقيق الدكتور  صبرى: إن رفض الكفيل صرف مستحقات شقيقه دفع الأخير إلى تقديم شكوى فى مكتب  العمل ضد الكفيل، لأنه هدده ولفق له عدة تهم. وأضاف عبدالباسط: إن الشكوى  تحولت إلى قضية فى الهيئة الابتدائية فى الرياض، لأن الكفيل اتهمه فى قضية  تحرش بإحدى الممرضات مقابل التنازل عن القضية المرفوعة ضده، وتبين بعد ذلك  من خلال تحريات هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام فى الرياض أن قضية التحرش  ملفقة.
> لم ينته الحال عند هذا الحد، ولكن تم تحويل قضية كل طرف ضد  الآخر إلى المحكمة الجزئية فى الرياض تحت رقم ٣٠٨٣١١٦، وأشار عبدالباسط إلى  أن شقيقه فوجئ بالقاضى أثناء الجلسة يتكلم معه «بعنصرية» وكأنه أصبح محامى  الكفيل، متناسياً دوره كقاض، فسأله صبرى: لماذا تعاملون المصريين بهذه  الطريقة؟ فقال القاضى: «انتو فاكرين إن انتو بشر انتو عبارة عن عبيد وخدم  لينا، انتو مالكوش كرامة فى مصر ولا فى أى بلد تانية، عاوز يبقى لك كرامة  هنا».
> وأضاف عبدالباسط: منذ ذلك الوقت وقضية شقيقى مازالت تنظر فى  المحاكم السعودية، وتوقف راتبه منذ أكتوبر الماضى، ورفض مكتب العمل السعودى  استخراج ترخيص عمل آخر له لوجود علاقة بينه وبين الكفيل -على حد وصفه- ثم  رفض المستشار العمالى اتخاذ أى إجراء لحين انتهاء القضية مع الكفيل، واتهم  عبدالباسط مسؤولى السفارة المصرية بالسلبية، وهو ما دفعه إلى مطالبة وزارتى  الخارجية والقوى العاملة المصريتين، بمنع هذا الكفيل من استقدام أى عمالة  مصرية للسعودية لسوء معاملته لهم.




وللمزيد راجعوا


*مصريون فى السعودية*

----------


## che_guevara

> *دعونا نمسك العصا من النصف فلا تكونوا مغالين على طول الخط تروا العيب في جميع خصومنا في حين تروا ذواتنا طيلة المطاف الطرف المتعرض لصنوف المؤامرات والكراهيات ولا تكونوا جلادي الأنفس بأبشع الطرق دون الاعتراف بآثام الغير فينا*


أخى ابن رشد اوافقك بكل تاكيد فى هذا الراى لأنى ألاحظ و خاصة فى آراء البعض فى هذا المنتدى من يجلدنا كمصريين لمجرد أن يكون هو من يفهم الحقيقه ( حقيقتنا كمصريين ) و كل من يخالفه فهو واهم ولا يعرف الحقائق ... و بالمناسبه هناك بعض من الاعلام من يسيرون على هذا النهج ... مااااعلينا كفانا جلد للذات و كفانا تفضيل للآخر أيا من يكون هذا الآخر على كل ماهو مصرى و كفانا تحقيرا لأنفسنا لأننا أفضل كثيرا مما تتخيلون و كفانا إبراز كل ماهو سىء فى مصر و إهمال أى شىء جيد بها حتى لو كان فى السابق أو تاريخ و بالطبع و بصورة أكبر لو كان حاضرا .... 
نعم عندنا مشاكل لكن مشاكل من تقارنونا بهم أكبر و أعظم ...............نعم عندنا تقصير سياسى فى الأمور الخارجيه لكن تقصير من يهاجمونا و من تدافعون عنهم أكبر مئات المرات فلماذا نحن فقط من يهاجمونا ؟؟؟؟ لماذا نحن فقط لدينا احساس بالتقصير ؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا نحن فقط من نهاجم أنفسنا ولا نستطيع أن نهاجم من يهاجمنا ؟؟؟؟؟لماذا نحن فقط من نجلد أنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> والسلعه اليوم أغلي سلعه نمتلكها ولن نجامل أو نتهاون بحقها
> 
> 
> مصر


أخى بريف هارت أولا أشكر لك طرحك هذا الموضوع الذى يجول بخاطر الكثيرين لكن لم يناقش إلا بصوره قليله جدا و طبعا المفروض ألا نجامل و لا نتهاون فى مصريتنا بكل ما فيها من ماضى و حاضر و مستقبل الذى أتفائل كثيرا جدا بانه سيكون أفضل كثيرا جدا من الحاضر لأنه لا يصح إلا الصحيح و لابد أن تعود كل الأمور إلى نصابها الطبيعى و ما يحدث فى العصر الحاضر ماهو إلا إرهاصات لولادة مصر جديده تعيد مكانتها إلى وضعها الطبيعى ....
أما رأيي فى الموضوع سأوجزه فى ردى القادم إن شاء الله ....

----------


## che_guevara

يا اخوان اسمحولى أن أقول رأى بسيط جدا على الموضوع ..........
ما يحدث الآن بين العرب و مصر حدث مثله فى مصر منتصف السبعينات ونتائجه فى مصر حتى الآن .......
بعد الانفتاح فى مصر ظهرت طبقات جديده على المجتمع المصرى امتلكت المال بدون اى خلفيه علميه أو ثقافيه أو حضاريه و هالها إعتزاز المتعلم و المثقف و اعتداده بنفسه و بعلمه فكانت الحرب على المتعلمون و على العلم فاصبحت شعارات (( المال أهم شىء )) و (( الشهاده دى حته ورقه تتعلق على الحيط )) و (( الفهلوه )) و غيرها كثير من الشعارات التى تسفه من قيمة التعليم و أخذ الأغنياء الجدد فى نشر قيمهم عن طريق كل وسائل الإعلام (( شاهدوا أفلام تلك الحفبه و على ماذا تنادى و أى قيم تروج لها )) و فى نفس الوقت يحاولوا تعليم أولادهم أو بمعنى آخر شراء الشهادات لهم سواء من دول أوروبا الشرقيه أو الجامعات الخاصه بالمراسله المهم أن يكون حاصل على شهاده (( تلك الشهاده التى كان يهاجمها ...... )) لكنه يريد فقط شهاده حتى يشبع احساس النقص الموجود لديه و اشباع هذا النقص كان فى صور عديده و كان الصراع بين المال بدون أصل ولا علم و بين العلم و الأصل بدون المال ....... و من سيفرض قيمه و مبادئه على الآخر .....
لا أريد التطويل أكثر من هذا لكن أعتقد أن الصوره التى أريد توصيلها واضحه ....
و من يهاجم مصر أريد ان يذكرنى بأى إسائه قامت بها مصر أو المصريين لأى غريب سواء عربى أو غير عربى فى أى وقت على مدار التاريخ ............. و أى وقت لم تساعد مصر أى شعب عند وجوده فى أى أزمه  أيضا على مدار التاريخ ...........
الشعب المصرى شعب طيب يقدم المساعده و ينسى الإساءه و هى دى مشكلته ......

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

صعب جدا علي الإنسان مهما كانت جنسيته أن يشخص مرضه النفسي ولا بد من تدخل الطبيب النفسي وبعد عدة جلسات مع هذا المريض سيصل الطبيب الشاطر إلي العقدة النفسية لهذا المريض ومن هنا سيقدم الطبيب روشتة العلاج ....ومريضنا النفسي هذه المرة هو هذا المصري الذي يشتكي حاله ويقول "لماذا العرب يكرهون المصري أو لماذا العرب يكرهونا ؟!  "

وكأنني لست مصريا قضيت بين أشقائي وأبنائي المهندسين السعوديين في السعودية ١٥ عاما متواصلة في واحدة من أكبر شركات البترول في العالم ألا وهي أرامكو السعودية .... فكما في مصر نسبة كبيرة من الأمية ففي السعودية أيضا أمية وطبقات متدنية من البشر متمثلين في شخصية الكفيل السعودي وهو بشر أيضا ولكن في حالتي أنا فكفيلي كانت أرامكو السعودية وشتان بين هذا الكفيل وذاك الكفيل من البشر !


وطالما نحن لا ولن نستطيع معالجة الكفيل السعودي عند الطبيب النفسي لأنه ليس في متناول أيدينا ذلك ! .... فلم يتبقي لنا إلا معالجة ما بحوذتنا ألا وهي أنفسنا نحن المصريين عند الطبيب النفسي دكتور أحمد عكاشة !

----------


## ghazala son

والله العظيم  انا مش عارف اقول ايه الكلام صعب نرد عليه علشان الغلط كبير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> والله العظيم  انا مش عارف اقول ايه الكلام صعب نرد عليه علشان الغلط كبير


واحده من مشاكل مثقفينا حاليا 

المثقف فيهم إما أن يكتب  مقاله طويله يعوم  ويتوه فيها القارئ  

وإما أن يكتب سطر واحد لا   _يطفئ الجوع_ أو يسقي الظمأ

عجبي !

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*عزيزي دكتور جمال
أكمل ود وتحية،
أنا لم أكتب رد طويل تاه الأخرون فيه مثلما ترى انما وضعت يدي على كبد الحقيقة كما أرى.
الأمر ليس بأبيض وأسود فاما أن يكون العيب فيهم أو فينا .. الحق أن العيب فينا وفيهم وفي أسباب ليس لنا ولهم يد فيها.
الكراهية موجودة فعلاً وها أنت بدأت تعترف بها بعد أن كنت تنفيها في بداية الموضوع ووجهة نظر سيادتكم الأخيرة هي أنه لا نملك أن نغير الأحقاد أو النفوس الغير سوية في العرب لكننا نملك ان نغير من أنفسنا وهو كلام مضبوط نظرياً لا خلاف أو اختلاف عليه .. فقط لا تبخل أستاذي الجليل في أن تروي ظمأ كاتب الموضوع والاعتراف بآثام البعض فينا .. الرجل أتاك ضائق النفس حزين لما آل اليه حاله وحال بلده فلا تصعب عليه الأمر أكثر فتجلد ذاته وذاتك جلداً لا يعرف الرحمة كما كان أول ردودكم.
لو قلت له من البداية عندك حق فهناك بعض الكراهيات فعلاً لكننا لا نملك تغييرها بقدر ما نملك تغيير نفوسنا .. وشرحت له ما عليه أن يغيره في نفسه لوافقك ووافقتك ولما اختلفنا جميعاً بكل بساطة.
مقال مصر والعرب شئ يؤدي لشئ للكاتب أيمن الجندي الذي وضعه أخونا في الله القلب الشجاع .. مقال محترف شرح لك الأمر ببساطة واختزله في أحداث متسارعة.
لاشك ان كامب ديفيد كانت نقطة تحول بالنسبة لسياسة مصر وصدمة العمر بالنسبة للعرب فيها .. كامب ديفيد وما تبعها أضاع رصيد مصر المميز لدى العرب واستبدل بكراهيات آخذة في الزيادة والفوران عبر أحد مشاهد فيلم أولاد العم عنها حين علم أحد الشباب الفلسطيني في فلسطين بأن الجالس بقربه مصري فكان منه ما كان!
"عدم الموت المستمر في سبيل 

رخائهم وحمايه أراضيهم وأمنهم"
لعله رأي ظالم بعض الشئ أخي القلب الشجاع .. لو أحسنت تخيل كامب ديفيد وما بعدها لأحسنت تخيل حجم الصدمة العنيفة التي تلقاها العرب في مصر.
ويا دكتور جمال .. الأمر لا معايرة فأنا أكره المعايرة .. أكره أن يعاير المصري العربي بمواقفه معه في خمسينات وستينات وسبعينات منصرفة ويقابله العربي ويعايره بعمله لديه في شركاته في ثمانينات وتسعينات وألفية حالية.
المصري معروف عنه انه "حمار شغل" .. يعمل الكثير من ساعاته ولا ينل كل حقه .. الامارات والبحرين وغيرهما من الدول الخليجية تعرف الفارق جيداً بين الأيدي العاملة المصرية الماهرة والرخيصة وبين الأيدي العاملة الأسيوية الغير ماهرة الرخيصة وبين الأيدي العاملة الأجنبية المكلفة وتعرف أن الأخيرة صارت تهدد أمنها القومي بزيادتها بزيادة الاستثمار وصارت تفكر في تجنيس الأيدي العاملة العربية في بلادها ضماناً لأمنها.
الرجل العامل في الخليج العربي يؤدي عمل مقابل أجر .. فأي معايرة سوية هنا؟!
بالمناسبة .. كان ذلك ردي على سؤال مماثل بعد ما جرى بين مصر والجزائر في السودان:




			
				قلتها منذ زمن عزيزي نيفر.
لازلنا نحيا أحلام وهمية لا يحياها أو يشاركنا فيها أحداً سوانا .. مصر كانت يوماً أم العرب وشقيقتهم الكبرى فعلاً .. لكنها لم تعد كذلك.
مصر في وقت من الأوقات كانت محظوظة بأجيال كاملة عاشقة لترابها .. في وقت من الأوقات كان لدينا رؤساء عرب سهل جداً أن نعطيهم جنسية مصرية شرفية فكلهم كان عاشقاً لمصر .. أحمد بن بلا و صدام حسين والقذافي و ياسر عرفات وجعفر نميري.
الأن تغير الواقع تغيير جذري .. اليوم خرجت أجيال جديدة تكفر بكل ما لديك وبالتالي بتلك الهالة التي جعلوك فيها أجدادهم .. وليس ذلك فحسب بل اعتبروك سبب بلائهم كمصري في كل شئ .. احتقروا بلادك ثم احتقروا فيك فقرك وحاجتك.
كرهوا فيك انتمائك وفخرك وزهوك.
غاروا منك وحقدوا عليك وجعلوا همهم وشغلهم الشاغل التطاول عليك ليثبتوا لك مرة بعد مرة أنك لا تستحق أبداً تلك النعره الكدابة كما يرونها.
من سيذكر لك كسوة الكعبة وتكيات ملك مصر في بلاد الحرمين؟
من سيذكر لك مدرسيك الذين علموا أغلب هذه الأجيال؟
من سيذكر لك أنك وبأساتذة قانونك أنت من وضع لأغلب البلدان العربية والخليجية دساتيرها؟
من سيذكر لك أنك لحنت أناشيدهم الوطنية وأنك بفنانيك من صممت أعلامهم التي يتراصون تحتها؟
من سيذكر لك أنك من شارك في بناء أولى محطات الكهرباء لديهم وأولى محطاتهم الاذاعية والتليفزيونية؟
من سيذكر لك أن أغلب نوات الجامعات العربية العريقة جامعاتك المصرية هي من بذرتها؟
قيمة مصر لا يقدرها ولا يعلمها أحد سوانا نحن المصريين وقلة قليلة جداً من العرب .. لا تعتمد على أجيال قناة الجزيرة من العرب لتفي بلدك حقها.
وطالما وضعنا هكذا فلنستفيق من غيبوبتنا نحن أيضاً ومن وهم العروبة هذا والشقيقة الكبرى ونتعامل بالمثل.
من قال أن الشقيقة الكبرى لأنها كبرى تدر خدها للصغار يلطمونه كيفما شائوا؟
من ذا الذي قال لهم ذلك؟
ترى ماذا لو كان بيننا السادات أو ناصر الأن؟
والله لكان أشعلها السادات حرباً قياساً على مفاتيح شخصيته.
			
		

ويا أخي القلب الشجاع لك مني جزيل الشكر والتحية على طيب الكلمات.
دمتم بود.*

----------


## بريف هااارت

الأستاذ الدكتور جمال الشربيني

اعتذر عن التأخير قضيت يوما صحراويا لأستعادة الحيويه 

بسم الله  



> الرزاق هو الله ويا تري كام سعر البرميل اليومين دول
> 
> ويا تري إحنا عملنا العبور علشان نعلي سعر البرميل ولا عبرنا علشان تحرير سيناء ؟!


 
تاتي الأسباب من المسبب وصاحب السبب يستحق النتيجه

ونحن تسببنا برفع سعر النفط عندما حاربنا حرب الجميع منفردين

ومعظم دول العالم تدفع صاغره للدول العظمي لحمايتها ولا نسيت 

المهيب الركن صدام حسين والقائد المغوار حافظ الأسد عملوا آيه 

في العرب واحد بحجة البوابه الشرقيه والثاني بيحشد كل مايفلس 

وأعتقد أنك بتكون راضي عنهم بس عينك مفتوحه علي رؤساء 

بلدك لغرض في نفس أبن يعقوب !!!!






> كلام شحاتين بصحيح مش كلام ناس عندها كرامة
> 
> ويا تري نسيت دم شهداء ٦٧ اللي أندفنوا أحياء تحت رمال سيناء رجعت لينا ؟!
> 
> مين حيعوضنا عنهم عبد الناصر ولا عبد الحكيم ؟!


 
أعتقد كلنا عارفين دمهم برقبة مين مات عبد الحكيم عامر وعاشت أذنابه

تضرب بقوه بمقدرات البلد لقد كتب علينا الله 

إما القتال او الأستعداد له






> اللي متأكد من نفسه واللي معنوياته عالية وقوي متين واللي عنده حصانه ومناعه من تحليل المشاكل من جذورها ميهموش أبدا من خبرتي في تحليل المشاكل من جذورها و يشوفله خبير سكه يريحه علي الآخر بـ كولونيا ٥ خمسات !


 
لم أري حلولا قدر مالقيت طرحا معوجا يركب الاهواء

ويلتفح بسماء ممطره 


ودامت لنا تحاليلك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأستاذ الدكتور جمال الشربيني
> 
> اعتذر عن التأخير قضيت يوما صحراويا لأستعادة الحيويه


يوم مش كفايه كنت خليهم أسبوع في رحلة سفاري ترجع كده ١٠٠٪ :y: 





> تاتي الأسباب من المسبب وصاحب السبب  يستحق النتيجه
> 
> ونحن تسببنا برفع سعر النفط عندما  حاربنا حرب الجميع منفردين
> 
> ومعظم دول العالم تدفع صاغره للدول  العظمي لحمايتها ولا نسيت 
> 
> المهيب الركن صدام حسين والقائد  المغوار حافظ الأسد عملوا آيه 
> 
> في العرب واحد بحجة البوابه الشرقيه  والثاني بيحشد كل مايفلس 
> ...


 :Angry: أرضك في سيناء وخدوها اليهود في ٦ أيام ..... عرب مين اللي أنت دخلت تحارب بالنيابة عنهم هو أنت شغال فتوة وبلطجي بتشتغل ب
نظام الأتاوات..... وصدام مين اللي بتتكلم عليه مش هو برضك من العسكر إياهم ولا نسيت إن بشار وريث أبوه العسكري هو كمان .



> أعتقد كلنا عارفين دمهم برقبة مين  مات عبد الحكيم عامر وعاشت أذنابه
> 
> تضرب بقوه بمقدرات البلد لقد كتب  علينا الله 
> 
> إما القتال او الأستعداد له


 :;): وعبد الحكيم ده كان صبي مين برضك نسيت دي كمان ؟!





> لم أري حلولا قدر مالقيت طرحا معوجا يركب الاهواء
> 
> ويلتفح بسماء ممطره 
> 
> 
> ودامت لنا تحاليلك


سبق وقلت وأعيد تاني اللي مش عاجباه تحاليلي يشوفله محلالتي غيري !
وأنا أرشح ليكم واحد من المحللين التاليين:









> اللي متأكد من نفسه واللي معنوياته عالية وقوي متين واللي  عنده حصانه ومناعه من تحليل المشاكل من جذورها ميهموش أبدا من خبرتي في تحليل المشاكل من جذورها و يشوفله خبير  سكه يريحه علي الآخر بـ كولونيا ٥ خمسات !
> 
> **

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *عزيزي دكتور جمال
> أكمل ود وتحية،
> أنا لم أكتب رد طويل تاه الأخرون فيه مثلما ترى انما وضعت يدي على كبد  الحقيقة كما أرى.
> الأمر ليس بأبيض وأسود فاما أن يكون العيب فيهم أو فينا .. الحق أن العيب فينا وفيهم وفي أسباب ليس لنا ولهم يد فيها.
> الكراهية موجودة فعلاً وها أنت بدأت تعترف (أين هذا الإعتراف؟! عنوان الموضوع يشتمل علي تلك الكلمة وليس إلا !) بها بعد أن كنت تنفيها في بداية الموضوع ووجهة نظر سيادتكم الأخيرة هي أنه لا نملك أن نغير الأحقاد أو النفوس الغير سوية في العرب لكننا نملك ان نغير من أنفسنا وهو كلام مضبوط نظرياً لا خلاف أو اختلاف عليه .. فقط لا تبخل أستاذي الجليل في أن تروي ظمأ كاتب الموضوع والاعتراف بآثام البعض فينا .. الرجل أتاك ضائق النفس حزين لما آل اليه حاله وحال بلده فلا تصعب عليه الأمر أكثر فتجلد ذاته وذاتك جلداً لا يعرف الرحمة كما كان أول ردودكم 
> لو قلت له من البداية عندك حق فهناك بعض الكراهيات فعلاً لكننا لا نملك تغييرها بقدر ما نملك تغيير نفوسنا .. وشرحت له ما عليه أن يغيره في نفسه لوافقك ووافقتك ولما اختلفنا جميعاً بكل بساطة.
> مقال مصر والعرب شئ يؤدي لشئ للكاتب أيمن الجندي الذي وضعه أخونا في الله القلب الشجاع .. مقال محترف شرح لك الأمر ببساطة واختزله في أحداث متسارعة.
> لاشك ان كامب ديفيد كانت نقطة تحول بالنسبة لسياسة مصر وصدمة العمر بالنسبة للعرب فيها .. كامب ديفيد وما تبعها أضاع رصيد مصر المميز لدى العرب واستبدل بكراهيات آخذة في الزيادة والفوران عبر أحد مشاهد فيلم أولاد العم (لم أشاهد الفيلم) عنها حين علم أحد الشباب الفلسطيني في فلسطين بأن الجالس بقربه مصري فكان منه ما كان!
> "عدم الموت المستمر في سبيل 
> ...


 
عزيزي رامي
واضح جدا إنك غاوي مراوغه ولف دوران ولاتريد الإستفادة من تجارب وخبرات الآخرين .... أقولك rca  تقولي ابن رشد الأندلسي!


 ياسيدي ويا تاج راسي إحنا في ٢٠١٠ وأنا "*أبو وليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد الأندلسي*" مكنش مقرر علينا في الأربعينيات من القرن الماضي.... عندنا في الــ RCA  إحنا بنحط صباعنا علي الجرح بعكس ناس تانية تقول هو فين الجرح أنا مش شايف الجرح !



عندنا في الــRCA   إحنا بنحط صباعنا علي الجرح
وجواه كمان

أقولك إحنا نقدر علي عيوبنا .... تقولي إن فيهم عيوب هما كمان !.... طب حنقدر إزاي علي علاج عيوبهم وهي ليست في متناول أيدينا ؟!
ونظري إييه اللي أنت جاي بتقول عليه إحنا المهندسين بتوع العملي والتطبيقات العملية والورش والافرولات الزرقا ومش أنت برضك مهندس صوت في الإذاعة ؟!

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

> للأسف وكعادتنا كمصريين يتوه مننا الطريق في النهاية وتتشعب وتتعدد الأسباب ولا نضع أيدينا علي السبب الجذري لمشكلة كراهية العرب للمصريين
> وقد ذكرت مرارا قبل ذلك في موضوعات كثيرة أن السبب الجذري هو ببساطة الشئ الموجود في متناول يديك والذي تقدر عليه أنت وليس في أيدي الآخرين بمعني هم يكرهونك وأنت لا تكرهم فإنظر بداخلك أنت لتعرف عيوبك أنت أولا وإذا أنت بمفردك لا تستطيع معرفة عيوبك الداخلية لأنك زي الفل وتقول لنفسك أمام المراية أنا حلو وجميل وهما غيرانين مني علشان جمالي ومرجلتي وتاريخي وإنجازاتي وريادتي في جميع المجالات فأنت هنا بلا شك مريض نفسيا ومعقد وهنا يجب اللجوء لشخص آخر محايد كطبيب نفسي (دكتور أحمد عكاشه مثلا أو خبير تحليل مشاكل من جذورها وبلاش أنا شوفوا حد غيري لأنني غير محايد لإنحيازي للحقيقة وحدها !) ..... ولكن هنا يعلو هذا السؤال هل هي كراهية أم إحتقار ؟ وطالما دخل الشباب المعاصر في هذا الأمر فهل لكرة القدم تلك اللعبة الشعبية المجنونه دور رئيسي في تفرقة الشعوب العربية وأنا السعودي الجديد المجنون بتشجيع بلادي التي لعبت ٤ مرات متتالية في نهائيات كأس العالم بينما مصر تلعب في النهائيات كل ٢٠ عاما !.... بل أنا الجزائري الذي سألعب في نهائي كأس العالم ٢٠١٠ بينما مصر لن تلعب !..... 
> السبب الجذري لهذه المشكلة موجود في داخلنا موجود في إحترامنا لأنفسنا وإحترام حكامنا لينا وغيروا ما بأنفسكم يا مصريين يغير الله ما بكم !
> وبطلوا شكوي وبكاء العرب بيكرهونا ... العرب بيكرهونا.... 
> بينما نحن نكره أنفسنا ونعادي أنفسنا بداية من لعبة كرة القدم ونهاية بكرسي الحكم ومرورا بدستور مهلهل وتعليم متدني وصحة للجهات السيادية فقط في ألمانيا وأمريكا وباقي الشعب حديد وزرنيخ وفوت علينا بكره يا مواطن !
> صعب جدا علي الإنسان مهما كانت جنسيته أن يشخص مرضه النفسي ولا بد من تدخل الطبيب النفسي وبعد عدة جلسات مع هذا المريض سيصل الطبيب الشاطر إلي العقدة النفسية لهذا المريض ومن هنا سيقدم الطبيب روشتة العلاج ....ومريضنا النفسي هذه المرة هو هذا المصري الذي يشتكي حاله ويقول "لماذا العرب يكرهون المصري أو لماذا العرب يكرهونا ؟! "


دكتور جمال 
كفيت ووفيت ..
كم اعجبتني مداخلاتك القيمه

----------


## بريف هااارت

الأخ العزيز أبن رشد المصري خليفة أبن الأندلس وقرطبه





> بسم الله الهادي .. بعد اذنكم هلا طرحت رأيي وكلمتي؟
> دعونا نمسك العصا من النصف فلا تكونوا مغالين على طول الخط تروا العيب في جميع خصومنا في حين تروا ذواتنا طيلة المطاف الطرف المتعرض لصنوف المؤامرات والكراهيات ولا تكونوا جلادي الأنفس بأبشع الطرق دون الاعتراف بآثام الغير فينا.


 
أما هنا أتفق معك تماما توجد عيوب كثيره عندنا ولدينا أنماط تسبب ذلك بنسبة ما 
ولكن هذا شئ طبيعي ولا يصح التعميم في الحالات الخاصه والنادره 

ولكن عندما يكون هناك مخطط ينفذ بتأني وتنظيم وتظهر ملامحه السوداء يوما بعد يوم 

يكون لنا وقفه لمعرفة أبعاده ومناقشة من صاحبه وهنا وجب التركيز حتي لانتوه عن الهدف 






> ذات مرة كنت أتحدث مع صديق فلسطيني حول مسألة تصدير الغاز المصري لاسرائيل .. بالطبع لم نختلف فكلنا يكره الأمر ويود لو تمكن وأوقفه بيده، في وسط حديثنا ذكر لي ان قطر أفضل من مصر فسألته ألا تعلم ان قطر تصدر غازها بالفعل لاسرائيل؟ وبالطبع لم يكن يعلم!





> هنا يتجلى الفارق أحبائي.





هنا نتعرف علي وجه من وجوه الحقيقه هناك أمور  
خفيه تربي عقل هذا الشخص عليها كمسلمات  
منها توجيه الاتهام بالحق والباطل لمصر 





> أولاً .. أيدلوجية المصري تختلف عن أيدلوجيات اخوانه واشقائه العرب .. واضح ان جينات التراث الجمعي لدى المصريين تختلف كثيراً عن أشقائهم .. المصري جدلي بطبعه يكثر من الحديث حول أحواله ويشرك غيره في أحواله، لا يوجد على شبكة الانترنت انتقادات لحكومة عربية أو لحاكم عربي بقدر ما هو حاصل من المصريين ضد حكومتهم وحاكمهم .. سؤالي هل هم الأسوأ فعلاً لذا استحقوا هذا الجدل الواسع؟





> لم يكن لدينا وزير خارجية في مصيفه باسرائيل حين ضربت اسرائيل لبنان ولم يحكمنا حاكم ختم رسالة فضحتها الفضائيات الغربية سنة 93 على ما أذكر وجهت الى حكومة اسرائيل بلفظة "خادمكم المطيع فلان"!
> المسألة اذن لها علاقة بطبيعة الشخصية المصرية المتحررة الشكاية المجادلة المتزمرة ..





عندما تكون هناك مشكلة ما بأي دوله عربيه تجد مواطنيها يتهامسون بها  
ويرفضون وجود أي شخص غريب أثناء مناقشتها 
الخيانه موجوده ومازالت من أيام الثوره العربيه الكبري 
وإنشاء ممالك السعوديه والأردن 
ولورنس العرب وتوزيع الأقطاعيات علي الركع السجود 
بمؤتمر يالطا ومحركات البحث والكتب والوثائق متاحه 
ومستعد لنشرها 





> ثانياً .. لها علاقة أيضاً بمستوى الحريات الذي تتمتع به البلد وهو مستوى رحب نسبياً مقارنة بباقي الأشقاء والأخلاء.





> 


 

وهنا أختلف لوجود حريات قديمه ومتفوقه بدوله مثل لبنان ويعشقها

كل العرب ويقومون بتعميرها فور هدمها ويبكون عليها 
ويغسلون أجساد نسائها بأغلي العطور حتي أنهم 
يطالبون بأعدام أحد رجالات مصر مقابل أحد 
بنات الهوي ببلادها 





> ثالثاً .. لها علاقة بحجم البلد وتأثيرها في المنطقة .. نحن نتحدث عن دولة قادت المنطقة سنوات طويلة لها أكبر كثافة سكانية وأكبر جيش وأكبر عدد من الحروب خاضتها .. حتماً الاهتمام الاخباري بأي مادة اعلامية واردة منها يفوق أي دولة عربية أخرى.





> 


 


ودي عقده لانهم يهتمون بالأكبر والاعلي والاطول ولايصح عندهم 

ماتقوله ولما حاولوا إيجاد البديل وجدوا أن الأخبار عن مصر تجذب المشاهدين 
وذلك وضعهم بورطه بدليل مباريات مصر بكاس الامم الافريقيه 
ذاعوها مجانا حتي لا يفقدوا المشاهد المصري  






> "يُخطئ من يقيّم الأفراد قياساً على تصرفهم في لحظه من الزمن أو فعل واحد من الأفعال
> ويسري ذلك على الأمم, فيخطئ من يقيّم الدول على فتره من الزمان, وهذا للأسف سوء حظ مصر مع مجموعة من الشباب العرب الذين لم يعيشوا فترة ريادة مصر. تلك الفترة كانت فيها مصر مثل الرجل الكبير تنفق بسخاء وبلا امتنان وتقدم التضحيات المتوالية دون انتظار للشكر. 
> هل تعلم يا بني أن جامعه القاهرة وحدها قد علمت حوالي المليون طالب عربي ومعظمهم بدون أي رسوم دراسية؟
> بل وكانت تصرف لهم مكافآت التفوق مثلهم مثل الطلاب المصريين؟
> هل تعلم أن مصر كانت تبعث مدرسيها لتدريس اللغة العربية للدول العربية المستعمرة حتى لا تضمحل لغة القرآن لديهم, وذلك كذلك على حسابها؟
> هل تعلم أن أول طريق مسفلت إلى مكة المكرمة كان هدية من مصر؟
> حركات التحرر العربي كانت مصر هي صوتها وهي مستودعها وخزنتها. وكما قادت حركات التحرير فأنها قدمت حركات التنوير. كم قدمت مصر للعالم العربي في كل مجال، في الأدب والشعر والقصة وفي الصحافة والطباعة وفي الإعلام والمسرح وفي كل فن من الفنون ناهيك عن الدراسات الحقوقية ونتاج فقهاء القانون الدستوري. 
> جئني بأمثال ما قدمت مصر؟
> كما تألقت في الريادة القومية تألقت في الريادة الإسلامية. فالدراسات الإسلامية ودراسات القرآن وعلم القراءات كان لها شرف الريادة. وكان للأزهر دور عظيم في حماية الإسلام في حزام الصحراء الأفريقي. وكان لها فضل تقديم الحركات التربوية الإصلاحية .. أما على مستوى الحركة القومية العربية فقد كانت مصر أداتها ووقودها
> ...





> 


 


مقاله من أنسان محايد تماما ولم تاتي بجديد سوي أنها علي لسان 

شخص سعودي يبدو انه تعلم بمصر وصان الجميل 
واتركها بدون تعليق فلا تحتاج لذلك 
وختام شكرا أبن رشد وآسف لعدم  
الأستفاضه حتي يبقي طعم  
كلماتك طازجا لمن يأتي بعد 
ودمت بكل الخير

----------


## nonayousria

مساء الخير يادكتور شوف ياسيدى اولا اناسيدة تخطيت الخامسة والاربعين وتعليمى  بسبط ولكن بحمد اللة اعتبر نفسى من المثقفين او هكذا يعتبرنى الاصدقاء المهم انا بس خيفة ليكون حضرتك الى مش عارف تقراء ادينى حرقت البطاطس الى هتعشى بية بعد ما اتحرق دمى

----------


## nonayousria

نخش فى الجد ويارب اكتب المرة دى بدون اخطاءانا ياعزيزى شيفة الموضوع الى انتو فتحينة تقريبا الكلام فية اكثر من الازم الموضوع سهل وبسيط احنا ناس عيشين على بطولات الماضى وقعدين سنين وسنين نفكرهم ان احنا عملنا ليكم كذا وكذا احنا حررنا  احنا بنينا احنا ساعدنا كل الدنيا عرفة  ولكن كل دة ماضى احنا عملنا اة فى الحاضر  العرب لم يكرة مصر وانا على يقين ان دة مش كرة  انة شيء افظع من الكرة  اسمة احتقار وهذا مع الاسف الشىء الصحيح ومعروف جيدا ولكن دئما لدينا شماعات كثيرة للهروب من الحقيقة وشكرا

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> عزيزي رامي
> واضح جدا إنك غاوي مراوغه ولف دوران ولاتريد الإستفادة من تجارب وخبرات الآخرين .... أقولك rca تقولي ابن رشد الأندلسي!
> 
> 
> ياسيدي ويا تاج راسي إحنا في ٢٠١٠ وأنا "أبو وليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن رشد الأندلسي" مكنش مقرر علينا في الأربعينيات من القرن الماضي.... عندنا في الــ RCA إحنا بنحط صباعنا علي الجرح بعكس ناس تانية تقول هو فين الجرح أنا مش شايف الجرح !
> 
> 
> 
> عندنا في الــRCA إحنا بنحط صباعنا علي الجرح
> ...


العزيز دكتور جمال لا يتغير أبداً  :: 
كم أتمنى لو جمعنا نقاش واحد جاد لا يشوبه المزاح أو السخريات!
على كل حال لا أرانا مختلفين .. أنت تقر بحالات من الغباء العربي المركب في التعامل مع المصري وقد أثبت ذلك برابط أتيتنا به من المصري اليوم قسى فيه القاضي السعودي على العامل المصري المسكين الا أنك تقول لا نملك أن نغيرهم بقدر ما نملك تغيير أنفسنا .. ان كان ذلك خلاصة رأيك وعصارته فمرحى اذن .. أنا لا اختلف معك أبداً وأتفق واياك 100%
فقط كنت أهمس لك في ردي السابق "لا تبخل على صاحب الموضوع بالاعتراف ببعض الكراهيات المثبتة والتي شاركت أنت نفسك في اثباتها برابطك الذي وضعته لتهدئة نفسه قبل أن تكتب رأيك هذا الذي أتفق واياه مائه بالمائه." .. الكراهيات موجودة ومثبتة وأمثلتها كثيرة لابد أن نعترف بها لنحسن التفكر في اسبابها ومن ثم التعامل معها.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> العزيز دكتور جمال لا يتغير أبداً 
> كم أتمنى لو جمعنا نقاش واحد جاد لا يشوبه المزاح أو السخريات!


 ::rolleyes:: بعد ٥ سنوات من تواجدي في المنتدي ولسه لم تتأكد أن أسلوبي يتميز بالضحك والفرفشة ودي وصفة الدكتور أحمد عكاشة للشعب المصري ليتجنب الوقوع في مصيدة وفخ الإكتئاب !








> على كل حال لا أرانا مختلفين .. أنت تقر بحالات من الغباء العربي المركب في  التعامل مع المصري وقد أثبت ذلك برابط أتيتنا به من المصري اليوم قسى فيه  القاضي السعودي على العامل المصري المسكين الا أنك تقول لا نملك أن نغيرهم  بقدر ما نملك تغيير أنفسنا .. ان كان ذلك خلاصة رأيك وعصارته فمرحى اذن ..  أنا لا اختلف معك أبداً وأتفق واياك 100%


أنا لا أتفق معك في موضوع الغباء 
لا تقل "الغباء" بل 
قل "الأمية"




> فقط كنت أهمس لك في ردي السابق "لا تبخل على صاحب الموضوع بالاعتراف ببعض  الكراهيات المثبتة والتي شاركت أنت نفسك في اثباتها برابطك الذي وضعته  لتهدئة نفسه قبل أن تكتب رأيك هذا الذي أتفق واياه مائه بالمائه." ..  الكراهيات موجودة ومثبتة وأمثلتها كثيرة لابد أن نعترف بها لنحسن التفكر في  اسبابها ومن ثم التعامل معها.


كثرة مشاركاتي تدل أنني لست ببخيل !





> الكراهيات موجودة ومثبتة وأمثلتها كثيرة لابد أن نعترف بها لنحسن التفكر في  اسبابها ومن ثم التعامل معها.


لسه حا نحسن  التفكر في  اسبابها ومن ثم التعامل معها ؟!

يا راجل أقولك      RCA   تقولي  التفكر في  اسبابها ومن ثم التعامل معه


مش إحنا خلاص حطينا صباعنا في الجرح   ولا أنت عاوز جروح كمان نحط صوابع إيدينا وكمان رجلينا فيهم !

----------


## بريف هااارت

> انا اول مرة ادخل فى هذة الحوارة وارجو من الجميع المعزرة على فهمى البطيء لكل مايقال كل الى اعرفة ان مصر طول الزمان كرامتها فوق كل شيى والان اصبحت ملطشة لكل شى مع الاسف نحن من فعل ذالك بايدينا ولا حول ولا قوة الا بللة


 
السيده نونا يسريه


ماشاء الله عليك وعلي فهمك

مع أطيب عزائي بالنسبه 

للبطاطس

الله يرحمها دخلت النار 


أنت هنا تتحدثين عن التعاملات 

بين الشعوب من سياحه وعمل

وهنا اتفق معك

ولكن أنا اقصد سياسه وأعلام 

وتعاملات دول 

هناك كراهيه بداخل النفوس

وتنفذ علي شكل 

أستراتجيات منظمه

وهنا الخطر المحدق هذا محيطنا 

ومنه نستمد عزوتنا 

وقوتنا 

وإليه ننتمي  


سعدت بمشاركتك

وأتمنا منك العوده 

حتي نستفيد 

من مشاعرك

الجميله

وشكرا ياطيبه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

شوفوا تعليقات قراء المصري اليوم 
علي
*مصريون فى السعودية*  وكمان في دول خليجية أخري



وهذا القول الرباني موجه لكل العرب .... أكرر لكل العرب غير ناسيين أن المصريين أيضا هم عرب أفريقيا بينما الخليجييين هم عرب آسيا

----------


## بريف هااارت

> عزيزي ابن رشد المصري وأبني وأخي رامي
> للأسف وكعادتنا كمصريين يتوه مننا الطريق في النهاية وتتشعب وتتعدد الأسباب ولا نضع أيدينا علي السبب الجذري لمشكلة كراهية العرب للمصريين
> وقد ذكرت مرارا قبل ذلك في موضوعات كثيرة أن السبب الجذري هو ببساطة الشئ الموجود في متناول يديك والذي تقدر عليه أنت وليس في أيدي الآخرين بمعني هم يكرهونك وأنت لا تكرهم فإنظر بداخلك أنت لتعرف عيوبك أنت أولا وإذا أنت بمفردك لا تستطيع معرفة عيوبك الداخلية لأنك زي الفل وتقول لنفسك أمام المراية أنا حلو وجميل وهما غيرانين مني علشان جمالي ومرجلتي وتاريخي وإنجازاتي وريادتي في جميع المجالات فأنت هنا بلا شك مريض نفسيا ومعقد وهنا يجب اللجوء لشخص آخر محايد كطبيب نفسي (دكتور أحمد عكاشه مثلا أو خبير تحليل مشاكل من جذورها وبلاش أنا شوفوا حد غيري لأنني غير محايد لإنحيازي للحقيقة وحدها !) ..... ولكن هنا يعلو هذا السؤال هل هي كراهية أم إحتقار ؟ وطالما دخل الشباب المعاصر في هذا الأمر فهل لكرة القدم تلك اللعبة الشعبية المجنونه دور رئيسي في تفرقة الشعوب العربية وأنا السعودي الجديد المجنون بتشجيع بلادي التي لعبت ٤ مرات متتالية في نهائيات كأس العالم بينما مصر تلعب في النهائيات كل ٢٠ عاما !.... بل أنا الجزائري الذي سألعب في نهائي كأس العالم ٢٠١٠ بينما مصر لن تلعب !..... 
> 
> 
> يميلات - المشجع السعودي الشهير "إبراهيم الفريان" يتوسط رئيسي 
> رابطة المشجعين المصرية والجزائرية بعد نهاية المباراة.
> 
> طبعا المشجع السعودي هذا لم يكن موجودا في
> ...


 

عزيزي الدكتور جمال 

 
نحن هنا نمسك الفرع ونترك الأصل 

مايحدث من افعال هو ردة فعل لسبب نريد هنا أن نعرفه

علي رأي المثل الشعبي ( حبيبك يمضغلك الزلط وعدوك يتمنالك الغلط )

هناك عداوه وكراهيه ياريس وحاول تركز معايا ( جلطني )

في معاهدة كراهيه وحقد موقعه ومحترمه من قبل كل الأطراف 

كل خطأ مصري يضخم وكل أنجاز مصري يقزم

أنتباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وتحذير هناك خطأ وأستهداف منظم 


لنترك الأمور الفرعيه نحن نرتبط بالعرب بصلة الدين والدم واللغه والنسب


ومهما حدث بيننا كشعوب لايسبب تلك الكراهيه


ومازلنا ننتظر أقلام قادره وعقول نيره لتنير لنا الطريق 


ودمت بكل الخير سيدي العزيز وبارك الله فيك

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> عزيزي الدكتور جمال 
> 
>  
> نحن هنا نمسك الفرع ونترك الأصل 
> 
> مايحدث من افعال هو ردة فعل لسبب نريد هنا أن نعرفه
> 
> علي رأي المثل الشعبي ( حبيبك يمضغلك الزلط وعدوك يتمنالك الغلط )
> 
> ...



طالما أنك لا تفهمنى عند أوجه خطابى إليك بقولى عزيزى براف هاررت
فأنا مضطر أن أوجه خطابى إليك بقولى عزيزى بريف هاررت

عزيزى بريف هاررت
هناك شئ مفقود بينى وبين الكثيرين من المصريين الذين لا يعلمون الكثير عن الــ     RCA   فهؤلاء وأنت منهم  يتمسكون بالفروع Branchesبينما الــ RCA أنتهت من المشكلة بالإمساك بجذر  Root المشكلة ....

مشكلة مصر مع حكامها هى تعمدهم عدم  محو أمية غالبية الشعب المصرى ليظل الوضع كما عليه مستريحين على كراسى السلطنه ومش مهم أبدا كرامة المصرى

ومشكلة عرب السعودية هي  قبلية وأمية غالبية الشعب السعودى (كلامنا دائما عن السعودية  لأنها أكبر الدول الخليجية) 

بمحو أمية الشعب المصرى (وهذا نقدر عليه طالما كوبا إستطاعت أن تمحو أمية شعبها!) سينتقل الشعب المصرى بل مصر كلها شعبا وحكومة من مصاف الدول المتخلفة إلى مصاف الدول المتقدمة ...

أما الطرف الآخر وهو الدول العربية والذى أنتم مصممون على أنهم يكرهوننا والبعض الآخر يقول أنهم يحتقروننا فهذه مشكلة ليست فى متناول أيدينا لنحلها بمعرفتنا بل هى فى متناول أيديهم وليحلوها هم بمعرفتهم ....


وسواء هم حلوا مشكلتهم أو لم يحلوها  فلندع هذا جانبا  ولنتخلص نحن من كل الأسباب الجذرية لتخلفنا على جميع المستويات بالإصلاح بدءا من قمة الهرم واللى قاعد على تلك القمة نزولا إلى قاعدة الهرم حيث الشعب  الأمى موجود ونزولا إلى ما تحت هذه القاعدة من بنية أساسية وهنا فقط سنكون اليد العليا التى تعطى ولا تأخذ  وهنا فقط سيتمكن كل المصريين وكل تلك الطيور المهاجرة والباحثة عن لقمة العيش خارج مصر بالعودة إلى الحضن الآمن لأمهم مصر معززين مكرمين فى داخل وخارج مصر.....


وإلى هنا سأكتفى بمشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع لأبدأ  تحليل موضوع جديد

فين إحنا من ألمانيا واليابان ؟!

----------


## بريف هااارت

> مش كل العرب والله انتوا شعب بنحب ..................


 
وأجمل ورده لمداخلتك الجميله 

 

وأؤيدك برأيك ولكن نحن هنا نتحدث عن الحكومات  
وانعكاس تصرفاتها ضد مصر وشعبها علي مواطنيها

----------


## بريف هااارت

> أخى ابن رشد اوافقك بكل تاكيد فى هذا الراى لأنى ألاحظ و خاصة فى آراء البعض فى هذا المنتدى من يجلدنا كمصريين لمجرد أن يكون هو من يفهم الحقيقه ( حقيقتنا كمصريين ) و كل من يخالفه فهو واهم ولا يعرف الحقائق ... و بالمناسبه هناك بعض من الاعلام من يسيرون على هذا النهج ... مااااعلينا كفانا جلد للذات و كفانا تفضيل للآخر أيا من يكون هذا الآخر على كل ماهو مصرى و كفانا تحقيرا لأنفسنا لأننا أفضل كثيرا مما تتخيلون و كفانا إبراز كل ماهو سىء فى مصر و إهمال أى شىء جيد بها حتى لو كان فى السابق أو تاريخ و بالطبع و بصورة أكبر لو كان حاضرا .... 
> نعم عندنا مشاكل لكن مشاكل من تقارنونا بهم أكبر و أعظم ...............نعم عندنا تقصير سياسى فى الأمور الخارجيه لكن تقصير من يهاجمونا و من تدافعون عنهم أكبر مئات المرات فلماذا نحن فقط من يهاجمونا ؟؟؟؟ لماذا نحن فقط لدينا احساس بالتقصير ؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا نحن فقط من نهاجم أنفسنا ولا نستطيع أن نهاجم من يهاجمنا ؟؟؟؟؟لماذا نحن فقط من نجلد أنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> أخى بريف هارت أولا أشكر لك طرحك هذا الموضوع الذى يجول بخاطر الكثيرين لكن لم يناقش إلا بصوره قليله جدا و طبعا المفروض ألا نجامل و لا نتهاون فى مصريتنا بكل ما فيها من ماضى و حاضر و مستقبل الذى أتفائل كثيرا جدا بانه سيكون أفضل كثيرا جدا من الحاضر لأنه لا يصح إلا الصحيح و لابد أن تعود كل الأمور إلى نصابها الطبيعى و ما يحدث فى العصر الحاضر ماهو إلا إرهاصات لولادة مصر جديده تعيد مكانتها إلى وضعها الطبيعى ....
> أما رأيي فى الموضوع سأوجزه فى ردى القادم إن شاء الله ....


 


che_guevara
 
بالنسبه للوسطيه والأعتدال في التعامل نطبقه في حالة 

التعامل بالمثل بين الطرفين ( العرب ومصر ) ..

وبنفس الوقت هناك ظواهر تسبب القلق بداخل مجتمعنا حتي

نكون منصفين بتحليل أسباب الكراهيه ...

تغيرت معاني كثيره وقيم عظيمه دفناها بالتراب ونحن القدوه

للأمه شئنا أم أبينا السياسه تغيرت والأقتصاد بعيد عن التعاون

والحياه الأجتماعيه تطورت بصوره مذهله واصبحنا بدل أستمرارية

تعليم العرب ونقل الخبرات نستهين بهم ونستهزأ في كل نماذج

الطرح الأعلامي وأصبحت شخصية العربي بعمد أو بجهل 

تمثل لنا برميل النفط المتحرك أو راكب الجمل في الصحراء 

واصبحنا نتندر بذلك وبقسوه ...

الأعلام الرسمي ساهم بذلك بما عرض وصمت عنه 


وهنا لا أعتبر ذلك مبررا للكراهيه ولكنه من ضمن الأسباب

عاشرت العرب وأعرف أنهم كالجمال يخزنون ويتألمون بصمت

ولا يحبون الشكوي والتذمر وعند الجد تجد موقفا صاعقا لكل 

ماتوقعته ( السودان في مباراة مصر والجزائر )

هل تعالينا بعلمنا وثقافتنا علي أخوتنا العرب ؟؟؟؟


أخي سمي المناضل العظيم شي جيفارا

سعدت بمرورك ومداخلتك القيمه

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..   بهدوووووووووووووء ..

 أبدأ بالرد على التساؤلات الأولية للأخ الفاضل " بريف هااارت"

  طبعا الأشقاء العرب يكرهوننا .. و هذه الكراهية ليست جديدة .. يعنى من قبل معاهدة كامب دافيد ..

 لكن هذه المعاهدة كانت لهم الشماعة التى يعلقون عليها سبب جهرهم و إعلانهم لهذه الكراهية .. 

 و الأسباب الأساسية متعددة .. لكن غير مجتمعة فى شخص واحد .. بمعنى أن كل منهم له سبب لكراهيتنا مختلف عن الآخر ..

 و أضيف لإستثنائك لدولة الإمارات .. سلطنة عمان ..

و مقالة د/ أيمن الجندى .. أوافقها لكن مع إضافة بعض التوضيحات ..

فى الستينات .. كان المصريون يعلمون و يبنون و يعالجون فى كل هذه البلدان و يتقاضون راتبهم من "مصر" .

فى السبعينات ..تبدلت الظروف الإقتصادية لمصر .. و ظهرت آثار الإنتعاشة النفطية على الآخرين..

فبدأالمصريون بكل طبقاتهم فى السفر للبلدان الشقيقة لتحسين أوضاعهم المعيشية و " لإحتياج هذه البلدان لعملهم" ..

لكن الجديد أن الراتب سيُدفع من قِبَل هذه الدول .. و كان المصريون يُعاملون على أنهم يستجدون أو يتسولون أجرهم على عملهم ..

و بدأ البعض من ذوى العقليات العجيبة يعيب على المصريين قيامهم ببعض المهن البسيطة التى يستنكف أهل البلد من القيام بها و يفضلون البطالة على ذلك .. مثل الكناسين و البنائين و باقى العمال .. و لا يشعرون أن وضع بلدانهم غير طبيعى  .. و أن الدول المتقدمة التى يفخرون بصداقتها حالها من حالنا  يعنى فى اليابان أو فرنسا أو غيرهم لا يستوردون من يقوم لهم بمثل هذه الأعمال ..

 فكانت مصر تعطى فى صمت دون من أو أذى و لما فاض بنا الكيل من منِّهم علينا .. و لما حاولنا الإقتداء بهم فى المن  و تذكيرهم ببعض ما قامت به مصر لم يتقبلوه منا ..



ذكر الأخ taro2a1  .. أن  السبب أننا مميزون ..

 نحن غير مميزين و لا نرى ذلك فى أنفسنا .. لكنهم يرون أننا مميزون .. يعتقدون ذلك و يشعرون به فى داخلهم ..
و هذا سبب من الأسباب ..

و للأخ .. ابن البلد .. نعم نحن عرب و لكن ..

العرب مختلفين فى أصولهم و فى طبيعة الأرض التى يعيشون عليها ..
و ذلك له أثر كبير على الطباع و الأعراف ..
و الحمد لله أنك لم تصادف من يكره بلدك .. لأنه شىء مؤلم ..

 الإبن ابن رشد ..

الشخصية المصرية متحررة لكنها ليست شكاية و لا مجادلة و لا متزمرة ..

فرغم مساوىء النظام فى مصر لكن هناك مساحة من الحريات غير متواجدة فى باقى الدول العربية ..
صحيح بدون نتائج لأن الحكومة لا تسمع و لا ترى لكن هذا عيب النظام و حكوماته و ليس عيبا على المصريين ..

و هذا الإنتقاد لأحوال البلد يعتبر من الميزات ..فإذا قارنا بين أنفسنا و بين ما يحدث فى الدول الأكثر تقدما .. نجد ذلك شيئا طبيعيا ..

لكن بالنظر لأشقائنا العرب فكلهم بإستثناء لبنان مقموعين و لا يستطيع أى منهم إنتقاد أى شىء فى بلده ..

لكن نظمهم تسمح لهم بمهاجمة مصر لتلهيهم عما يحدث خلف الكواليس بين هذه الأنظمة و أعداء الأمة ..

يعنى مثلا .. لم نسمع إعتراض رسمى عربى واحد على حصار غزة أو على الجدار الفولاذى بين مصر و غزة ..

 لأن الجميع يحمد الله ليل نهار أن غزة بجانب مصر و ليست بجانب بلده حتى لا يتعرض لنفس الموقف ..

و قالها كلمة حكمة المعارض عبد الحليم قنديل .. " أن النظام المصرى أسوأ نظام لمصر لكنه ليس أسوأ النظم العربية " ..



و انتقادنا لنفسنا أو جلد الذات هو نعمة  أيضا .. فبدون معرفة عيوبنا لن نتمكن من الإصلاح ..

 لكن ما يدعو للشفقة أن باقى الأشقاء يرون أنفسهم من المعصومين .. 


     آسفة جداً للإطالة ..

----------


## بريف هااارت

تقدم الاتحاد الليبي باعتذار لوائل جمعة مدافع الأهلي بعد تلقيه ضربة في رأسه من جماهير النادي.

وقال محمد الأغا عضو مجلس إدارة الاتحاد الليبي في قناة مودرن سبورت يوم السبت: "نيابة عن النادي والجماهير أتقدم بالاعتذار لوائل جمعة".

وتأتي تصريحات الأغا بعدما أصيب جمعة في رأسه بحجر ألقاه أحد الجماهير الليبية إثر المباراة التي انتهت بخسارة الأهلي بهدفين في ذهاب دور الـ16 من أبطال إفريقيا.

وتابع الأغا "ما حدث كان غير مقصود بالمرة، خاصة وأن التنظيم والأمن ظهر بشكل مميز طوال المباراة".

وأضاف "أعتذر لجمعة بشكل شخصي، والأهلي كافة، وننتظر السفر إلى بلدنا الثاني مصر لخوض العودة في أجواء رائعة".

من جهته صرح عبد المجيد صالح عضو مجلس إدارة النادي للقناة ذاتها "ما حدث لجمعة جاء من شخص غير مسؤول".

وأتم "لماذا يحدث هذا خاصة وأن الاتحاد كان متقدما على الأهلي، الواقعة لا يمكن أن تؤثر على علاقتنا بالنادي، وأعتذر مرة أخرى لجمعة وفريقه".

يذكر أن حافلة بعثة فريق الكرة بالنادى الأهلى تعرضت للرشق بالحجارة من جانب الجماهير الليبية التى أجبرت الأمن الليبى على إحتجاز بعثة الأهلى لأكثر من ساعة داخل غرفة خلع الملابس بملعب 11 يونيو بطرابلس، بعد انتهاء اللقاء بين الأهلى والاتحاد الليبيى الذى انتهى بخسارة الأهلى بهدفين نظيفين، بالرغم من أن البعثة وصلت إلى مقر إقامتها وسط حراسة أمنية مشددة، إلا أن الجماهير اخترقت الحاجز الأمنى، وقامت بإلقاء الأتوبيس الخاص بالأهلى بالحجارة.
وقد تعرض وائل جمعة، مدافع فريق النادى الأهلى، لإصابة فى رأسه، نتيجة إلقاء بعض الجماهير الليبية الطوب على لاعبى الأهلى، عقب انتهاء مباراة الأهلى مع الاتحاد الليبى اليوم، الجمعة، التى أقيمت بإستاد 11 يونيو بطرابلس، وانتهت بفوز فريق الاتحاد بهدفين نظيفين، فى إطار مباراة الذهاب بدور الـ 16 لبطولة دورى الأبطال الأفريقى، وقام طبيب الفريق بإسعاف جمعة وخياطة رأسه بأربع غرز.

فى الوقت نفسه تعرض محمد بركات هو الآخر لبعض الاحتكاكات من جانب الجماهير الليبية، ولكنه لم يتعرض لأى إصابات.

يأتى هذا فى الوقت الذى قام فيه هادى خشبة، مدير الكرة بالنادى الأهلى، بمطالبة مراقب المباراة بتدوين كافة الأحداث التى أعقبت المباراة فى تقريره، وتقديمها للاتحاد الأفريقى لاتخاذ العقوبات المناسبة ضد الفريق الليبى. 


بصراحه كنت أنوي انزال ستائر النسيان علي هذا الموضوع برغم وجود ردود مميزه بداخله وتستحق الرد

ولكن بسبب خروج الموضوع عن السياق في بعض الردود تركته ...

ولكن بعد قراءة هذا المقال أعود لفتح الموضوع وتناول الردود الموجوده بداخله واستقبال الردود الجديده

بهدووووؤء لماذا يكرهنا العرب من جديد

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

    أخى الفاضل  " بريف هااارت " ..

من الأفضل ترك هذا التساؤل فلا يمكننا إجبار الغير على حبنا .. و باختصار شديد ترجع الأسباب لأمراض فى القلوب ..

 لم يحبونا من قبل لنتساءل الآن هم فقط كانوا يقدرون و يهابون المكانة السابقة لمصر .. و كل ما علينا أن نلتفت لأنفسنا و نجتهد بحق للإصلاح .. فلن ينفعنا بعد الله سوانا ..

ارجع لمشاركتى السابقة أخى الفاضل !!

----------


## محمد البنيان

اخي الجميل 
اسجل احترامي وانا اخترت ابسط اجابة التى تدل على اننا عرق واحد وجنس واحد 
واحب ان اوضح لك اخى انى مختلف معك فى بعض النقاط بان مبالغه في الطرح 
اين الكره الذي تتحدث عنه انت عربي الاصل فكيف تكره نفسك
وايضا هناك مواضيع لاتمت لنا نحن كافراد بصله ابدا بيننا كاشخاص محاتبين وبيننا صداقات كثيرة وكبيرة 
في محتلف البلدان واعتقد ان هناك شخص واحد يفول يكره مصر او غيرها لانه هو بنفسه لايحبها 
بالعكس مصر ارض الكنانه وبلد الحب والاحباب . .
وياخي انت وانا نعتبر لكل منا سفير لنفسه يتأدب الواحد باحترام نفسه وسمعه بلده يكون له سمعه طيبه ولبلده 
اما غير ذلك لااعتقد مثل هذه المواضيع والله تزيد الشوشره  وربما البعض ريهتم بها اطلاقا 

شوف اخي موضوعك دا تقدر تعمل عليه توصيات ويسلم ع اكبر مسئول عندكم .
وتقول له خذ توصيات لماذ العرب يكرهونا . . .او تتطلب منه سبب 
لااعتقد واي توصيات تكتب ..ان شخصك شعر بان العرب يكرهو مصر .. 
 الله المستعان 

دا في بعض مصرين كارهين مصر من خلال عقم كل شي في الانظمه والقانون والذي منه 
وانت تعلم ذلك جيدا .. وانظر حولك وتجد الاجابه في عين كل مصري مكافج شجاع 
 دوما نطلع ع قنوات دريم والمحور والحياة ونشاهد من الحياة اليومية المصريه 
شي يفرح وشي يحزن والله وشي يؤلم 
.. اليس تلك شريحه كرهت العيش حتى نحن والله 

اخي انتم والله شعب رائع ومتحضر لكن تركتم الاعلام يشوه الصوره 
ياليت ان كان متل ماتجزم ان البعض غيرنا  يكره مصر وغيرها 
علينا نحول الكراهيه الي من سفك الدماء وشرد الاهل وقتل النساء والصبيان 
الي قوم القردة والخنازير لعنه الله عليهم 

اخي انتم والله شعب رائع ومتحضر
 لكن لا تتركو متل هذه المواضيع والاعلام يشوه الصوره 
بشكرك مره اخرى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> اخي الجميل 
> اسجل احترامي وانا اخترت ابسط اجابة التى تدل على اننا عرق واحد وجنس واحد 
> واحب ان اوضح لك اخى انى مختلف معك فى بعض النقاط بان مبالغه في الطرح 
> اين الكره الذي تتحدث عنه انت عربي الاصل فكيف تكره نفسك
> وايضا هناك مواضيع لاتمت لنا نحن كافراد بصله ابدا بيننا كاشخاص محاتبين وبيننا صداقات كثيرة وكبيرة 
> في محتلف البلدان واعتقد ان هناك شخص واحد يفول يكره مصر او غيرها لانه هو بنفسه لايحبها 
> بالعكس مصر ارض الكنانه وبلد الحب والاحباب . .
> وياخي انت وانا نعتبر لكل منا سفير لنفسه يتأدب الواحد باحترام نفسه وسمعه بلده يكون له سمعه طيبه ولبلده 
> اما غير ذلك لااعتقد مثل هذه المواضيع والله تزيد الشوشره  وربما البعض ريهتم بها اطلاقا 
> ...



*أخي الكريم \ محمد البنيان

مشاركة تتَّسِم بالوعي
وتفيضُ بحسٍ معرفيِّ
يقرأُ الواقعَ جيداً
*
*تحياتي*

----------


## بريف هااارت

الأخت dawdaw 
قضيت ساعه وانا أقرأ الردود للعوده للموضوع ,استجماع خيوطه بداخلي والحاله التي كنت اعيش فيها 
لحظة كتابته ( استرجاع الماضي ) وهو صعب نوعا ما خصوصا عندما تجدي ردود غريبه تدفع الموضوع 
خارج نطاق محتواه ولن أذكر أمثله حتي لايزعل احد ( أرجو التركيز عند الردود ) 

وذلك نظرا لرد أحد الأخوه العرب في المشاركه السابقه وهذا يسعدني كثيرا  
قررت البدء بالرد علي مشاركتك القيمه والواضح فيها الالمام والاهتمام والتركيز  

سوف أترك حروفك بلون وأرد عليها بلون آخر  





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .. بهدوووووووووووووء .. 
> أبدأ بالرد على التساؤلات الأولية للأخ الفاضل " بريف هااارت" 
> تفضلي 
> طبعا الأشقاء العرب يكرهوننا .. و هذه الكراهية ليست جديدة .. يعنى من قبل معاهدة كامب دافيد .. 
> قبل المعاهد كانت هناك كراهيه لااعتقد كانت هناك غيره مشروعه من التفوق العلمي ( غيره مشروعه من المتفوق ) 
> لكن هذه المعاهدة كانت لهم الشماعة التى يعلقون عليها سبب جهرهم و إعلانهم لهذه الكراهية ..  
> هنا اتفق معك بموضوع الشماعه 
> و الأسباب الأساسية متعددة .. لكن غير مجتمعة فى شخص واحد .. بمعنى أن كل منهم له سبب لكراهيتنا مختلف عن الآخر .. 
> هنا أختلف معك لقد أجتمعوا في بغداد ( مؤتمر الصمود والتصدي ) ووضعوا أسباب الكراهيه والمعاهده 
> ...

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> ومن له أعتراض علي أستعداد 
> 
> 
> أن أثبت أن هناك أنظمه عربه قامت من أجل الحفاظ علي أمن إسرائيل ونمائها ورخائها ومن منكم 
> 
> 
> يفتح فاه فاغرا ومندهشا نعم هناك دول عربيه لم تكن موجوده قبل ثمانون عاما تقريبا أنشئها الأستعمار البريطاني
> 
> 
> لشق صف العرب ومساعدة اليهود في أنشاء دولتهم علي أرض فلسطين


هات ما عندك أخي الحبيب.

----------


## بريف هااارت

اخي ابن رشد 

هذا المقال بدايه لمشوار طويل واعتبره فاتح للشهيه والقادم أعظم وأخطر


يبدو أن كثير من الناس الذين ينتمون الى تجمعات واقوام اخرى قريبه وبعيده فى المنطقه التى تحيط بنا، يكونون انطباعهم عن الشخصيه المصريه من خلال الاعمال السينمائيه وانتاج الفنانين والمطربين والفنانات . وهو انطباع خاطئ جملة وتفصيلا ، ويؤدى فى بعض الاحيان الى التصادم بين هؤلاء وبين بعض المصريين المقيمين خارج الدوله أو مع الدوله ذاتها فى مواقف كثيرة. وهو فكر وانطباع ساذج عن الاخر وينم عن جهل وضيق افق إن لم يكن خبيثاً والقصد منه الاستهانه بالانسان المصرى وتاريخة. فهم يتجاهلون ان مصر بجانب كونها تمتلك بعض الراقصات الا انها ايضاً اقوى دوله عسكريه فى افريقيا وفى المنطقه العربيه على حد سواء فيما اذا استثنينا الكيان المصطنع والذى اوقفته مصر رغم انفه عند حده!

ويتناسى هؤلاء تاريخ مصر القديم والحديث وان هذه الدوله ماهى الا دوله حربيه فى المقام الاول من عهد مينا مرورا بفتوحات رمسيس الذى جعل حدود مصر ومجالها الحيوى يبداء من فارس وتركيا اليوم ، بل ان رمسيس هو من اطلق اسم هرمز على الخليج الذى يفصل المنطقه المصريه الاعرابيه عن بلاد فارس واستمر هذا الاسم عبر اليونانيين الى اليوم. مرورا بتحوتمس الثالث الذى خاض بدورة كثير من الحروب لحماية هذه المنطقه ونشر الثقافه واللغه المصريه فيها وفتح الجامعات لكى يدرس فيها ابناء العشائر والقيادات لهذه البلاد لكى يعلمهم نظم الحكم والقوانين والعلوم المختلفه ويضمن ولائهم.وبعدها حروب المغول والتتار والصليبين حيث كانت مصر تتحمل العبئ الاكبر وحدها وتقضى على هؤلاء وتهزمهم وتطاردهم وتنظف المنطقه منهم بعد ان يكونوا قد قضوا عليها وانهارت تحت جحافلهم من بغداد مرورا بالشام حتى حدودنا فى سيناء تكون دائما نهايتهم.

ومؤخرا فتوحات محمد على الذى سار على نفس خطى القدماء فاحتل كل تلك المناطق حتى وصل الى مضيق البوسفور وسيطر على استانبول وهرب العاهل العثمانى من قصرة الى روسيا ، وكاد القائد المصرى العظيم ابراهيم باشا ان يعلن الامبراطوريه المصريه الثالثه.وكذلك حرب1882 فى معركة التل الكبير والتى خدعنا فيها الاعراب واضاؤا الطريق فى صحراء السويس بالمشاعل لكى يدلوا الجيش الانجليزى على افضل السبل لمهاجمة الجيش المصرى على حين غره ، بعد ان خدع القناصل الغربين المجرمين احمد عرابى واكدوا له ان انجلترا لايمكن ان تهاجم مصر من قناة السويس وتخرق حياديتها! واقتنع الرجل الطيب بكلام الانجاس ذوى الياقات البيضاء الذين لاكلمه ولاكرامة لهم ولاشرف ! وتحول الى الاسكندريه ينتظرهم هناك ، فاتوا من قناة السويس كما فكر من قبل!

حتى فى العصور السحيقه خان بدو الصحراء الاعراب رمسيس فى احدى المواقع الحربيه واخبروا الحيثين بمواقع الجيش المصرى. فانتقم منهم رمسيس فهربوا عبر البحر الاحمر وانضم البعض منهم الى التجمعات المصريه التى هاجرت من قبل الى جزيرة الاعراب بسبب الصراع الدينى القديم فى مصر ونشروا اللغه المصريه ( العربيه) هناك والتى مازالت قائمه حتى اليوم.وكذلك الحرب ضد السفاح نابليون وقد تمت هزيمته ولم يبق فى مصر اكثر من الف يوم . وقد كان يضمر مخططا شيطانيا للقضاء على الجنس المصرى نهائيا،وذلك باستجلاب عشرة ملايين بولونى واوروبى شرقى ليوطنهم فى مصر ، وكشف ذلك فى مذكراته التى كتبها فى سانت هيلانه قبل ان يقضى عليه الانجليز بالسم هناك فيذهب الى الجحيم غير ماسوفا عليه. وكان يريد بذلك تحقيق حلم اجداده فقد كان بارباروسا ولويس المدحور حيث غرق الاول واسر الثانى يفكرون فى هذا الامر وكان سيتم قتل جزء كبير من المصريين ثم يباع جزء اخر منهم كعبيد فى البلاد او خارجها ، ومن يعرف ماكانوا ينون عمله مع شعبنا يرتجف رعباً ويعرف فى قرارة نفسه ويؤمن بوجود الله الحامى لهذا البلد ! وبعد ذلك حققوا هذا المخطط فى جنوب افريقيا وفى الكيان الاجرامى على حدودنا!وحاولوا ذلك فى شمال افريقيا و قتلوا هناك فى يوم واحد 45000!!!! نفس فى يوم واحد!!! انظر ايها القارئ فى يوم واحد!

لقد نجى الله المصريون من كل ذلك لانه شعب محارب ومجاهد ومقاتل منذ تأسيس الدوله المصريه من الاف السنين . ومؤخرا حرب 48 الذى ابلى فيها المصريون من المتطوعين والجنود بلاء حسنا لولا خيانة الانجليز والعرب كالعاده. وماكانت تلك الحرب الا مؤامره اشترك فيها العرب بالتنسيق مع اليهود ، حيث تم الزج بمجموعات عربيه ضعيفه لكى ينتصر عليهم الكيان العبرى حيث كان بحاجه لذلك النصر لاعلان تأسيس الدوله.وحرب 56 التى اطبق فيها جمال عبد الناصر على قناة السويس باسنانه ولم يخضع للتهديد والوعيد وحتى اثناء الاعتداء وحصل عليها ولم يسلمها! اما انتكاسة 67 فالان قد خرجت كل الوثائق وفى الحقيقه فقد خانتنا جميع الدول التى تعاملت معنا فى تلك الاونه حتى روسيا ، وأقول جميع الدول بلا استثناء ، لانه من قدر الشعب المصرى ان يتامر عليه العالم اجمع ، لان العالم جبل على الشر وليس الخير! 

والان ياتى لنا من يقول امه واحده ومثل هذا الكلام الفارغ، لقد كنت من زمن من اشد المناصرين لهذه الفكره ، ولكن بعد الاطلاع على الحقائق ووثائق التاريخ وواقع الحال. عرفت الحقيقه المرة اننا شعب طيب ، ولايوجد شئ اسمه وحده عربيه ، انما هى وهم القصد منه تدمير المصريين والتامر عليهم بهذه المقوله الوهميه فى كل اعتداء يقع عليه!

ثم بعد ذلك حرب 73 المجيده وبطولاتها ولم يخاف السادات من العدو الصهيونى او النووى الذى تملكه او تدعى امتلاكه او من تهديد الدول الكبرى . وشن الحرب وحررنا سيناء الامر الذى اغاظ العرب واسرائيل فاوعزت اليهم بالحمله الاعلاميه بكراهية مصر حتى يتم قلب الحقائق فنظهر نحن كخونه وهم كوطنيين، مع انهم يتعاملون مع العدو سرا وعلنا . ولاتوجد دوله أعرابيه واحده ليست لها علاقات مع اميركا والكيان!! بل انهم يتامرون علينا جميعا ً بما جبلوا عليه من خسه و تاصل فى طبع الخيانه!
وليس مقالنا هذا ينال من الافاضل فى اى بلد ، انما تحليلنا يمس السياسات المعاديه لمصر والتى ينقاد لها الكثير من الناس هناك!

لهذا السبب تكاد تكون مصر هى الدوله الوحيده فى المنطقه والشرق التى قامت بعشرات ومئات الحروب وحدها منذ تاسيسها ، ليس لاجل النهب والاستغلال ، فقد كانت من اغنى دول العالم القديم و انما لنشر الدين والثقافه واهمها حماية ارض امون! ولهذا ايضا ذكر فى الكتب القديمه من ايام ادريس وبعد ذلك فى القران الكريم ان هذا البلد كتب عليه الله ان يكون فى رباط الى يوم الدين. ولان الله قد كتب علينا ذلك فهو ايضا لايتركنا وانما ينجينا ويدحر اعدائنا بالاعاجيب فى بعض الاحيان! وعليه فان الشعب المصرى ليس فقط شعب رقص ومغنى وفكاهه كما يتصور الاخرين واحبوا ان يروه كذلك ..انما هو شعب محارب ومقاتل على الدوام فى حقيقة الامر ولايوجد شعب او تجمع عشوائي اخر فى هذه المنطقه الواطيه من العالم مثله!

ولايغرن الحاقدون مظاهر التفكك التى اعترت شعبنا فى الاونه الاخيرة فهى مؤقته وحالات تمر به فى تاريخه الطويل ، فما ان يتعرض الوادى للخطر وينفخ فى نفير الجهاد و الحرب حتى تجده قد استفاق من غفوته وتلاحم وقام قومة رجل واحد ليدحر الاعداء الذين يصيبهم الهول والتعجب . وقد قال نابليون ذلك حين وجد المقاومه الشرسه من المصريين حيث قال متعجبا: ليس هذا الشعب التى وصلتنى عنه التقارير التى قالت انه يغط فى نوم عميق ! وكذلك تعجب الانجليز وكل من حاول الاعتداء على هذا البلد! اذهله هذا التحول المفاجئ ! وما الارهاصات الفنيه المتنوعه من انتاج فكرى واعلامى إلا وجه اخر من الوجوه المتعدده التى يمتلكها و التى تنم عن الثراء الحضارى! بجانب وجهه الاصيل والاساسى وهو الحربى والعسكرى! ومشاهد المعارك المختلفه المسجله على الحوائط والمعابد العتيقه بجوار مشاهد الموسيقى والغناء ماهى الا دليل على ذلك.و من ينعتنا من جانب هؤلاء بالرقص ومثل هذه التعبيرات العاجزه ماهى الا دليل على خوائهم الحضارى وفقرهم العقلى فقد قرات بالامس وسمعت ما يؤذى النفس من شماتة هؤلاء حيث يكتبون : لقد ان الاوان لكى يعطش المصريون ولايعايرونا بنيلهم! وكلام اخر فاسد ينم عن نفوس مريضه ، حاقدة لادواء لها ، وتنم عن قلة العقل والفكر وضعف طبيعى وراثى فى القدرة على تحصيل الحكمه والمعانى البسيطه! نفس الحاله عندما قامت التنافسات الرياضيه الاخيرة فشمتوا فى الاول ، وصعقوا فى الاخر! ونفس الحالة عندما حدثت هزيمة 67 وصعقوا فى 73 لذلك فان الحقد على مصر كما قلت قديم . 

والان على النيل يتامرون جميعا ضدنا ولاتوجد دوله واحده تقف معنا ! وذلك الذى ربما يتظاهر بانه يقف معك هو اول من يبيع اسرارك الى العدو. تماما كما حدث فى حرب اليمن حينما استدرج الجيش المصرى الى هناك وخاننا الجميع عربا وغربا حتى روسيا. ولو لم يطرد السادات هؤلاء لكانت حرب 73 قد تحولت الى انتكاسه كبرى! لهذه الاسباب وغيرها سردت هذه المقاله من خاطرى حتى اذكر المصريين وكذلك الشامتين بان هذا الشعب هو الشعب الوحيد المحارب فى هذه المنطقه من العالم وهو ايضا الذى قام بحمايتها فى كل دورات التاريخ! والان يجب علينا ان نفكر فى انفسنا فقط ولانحمى هذا ولاذاك ومن يطلبك للدفاع عنه انما يطلبك الى شرك. لان التجارب قد اثبتت ان من تقوم بمساعدته اليوم سيعض يديك حتما غداً . الا يكفى من دليل على ذلك ان المؤامرة الحاليه على النيل يشترك فيها عرب قبل ان يشترك فيها الغرب!! اليس هذا اكبر دليل على ذلك!ستظل مصر وحيده متفرده ، وهذا هو سر تواصلها فى الحياة ، وان اعتمدت على الاخرين لسبب كلامهم المعسول فسيتم خيانتها!

ولو كانت مصر تهتم بنفسها فقط لكان ذلك افضل لها مائة مرة! وهذا مانراه الان واضحاً فى ايران حيث تفوقت حتى الان فى الضغط على الغرب وتصنيع السلاح لانها وحيده متفرده ولايوجد اخ او قريب يشغلها او يخونها اويتآمر عليها بحجة الاسلام والعروبه او الفارسيه!لهذا ستنتصر مصر اذا عتمدت على نفسها فقط ، ويجب ان تنتبه من الاعراب بلا استثناء لانهم سيتآمرون ويخونون هذا البلد على الدوام! واكرر جميعهم بلا استثناء!! حيث يزج بهم الاعداء عليك حين حدوث الازمه فيتقربوا منك بالتودد والكلام المعسول وربما بالمساعده ، ويصدروا بيانات تندد بالاعداء كتمويه وزر الرماد فى العيون وحتى تنطلى عليك الخدعه انهم معك ، ثم يبلغون اخبارك واسرارك اول باول لاعدائك!
ولو كان السادات قد اعتمد عليهم فى الحرب الاخيره كنا قد هزمنا شر هزيمه! ولكنه كشفهم واحتفظ بالاسرار لنفسه! لهذا السبب ثاروا عليه بعد الحرب! واتهموه بالخيانه بينما هم يتناولون كئوس المحبه مع الاعداء ليلاً! وقد كشفهم حينما قال على الملاء: الجميع يعمل مع الكيان واميركا من تحت الطاوله! ومازالوا يعملون حتى الان! ولايغتر احد بالتصريحات العنتريه بين الحين والاخر فكله متفق عليه! وان اختلفوا معا فهم يتفقون جميعا علينا!وقد حذر القران من الاعراب فى عشرات الايات!ولكننا كشعب محارب سننتصر انشاء الله فى هذه الازمه المتعلقه بالنيل، وسيخسر المجرمون والمتآمرون! كما خسروا دائماً. لان مصر هى كنانة الله فى الارض ولن يرضى الله ان تنتكس ابداً.

ولي عوده جديده

----------


## شـمـوخ الـسـحاب

_الراقي الفاضل...

أسعد المولى أوقاتك بكل خير..

وكتب لك التوفيق

.
أخي الفاضل....

أنظر معي إلى الحديث التالي...

‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏( ‏مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد إذا ‏ ‏اشتكى ‏ ‏منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى )

أخينا الراقي ..... العرب والمسلمون كجسد واحد..

إذا أشتكى منه عضواً..سهر الجسد بأكمله ليداوي جراحاً لامست جزءاً منه
.
.
أخي نحن جسداً واحداً

روحاً واحده...

.
ولكن الإستعمار وضع هذه الحدود الجغرافيه ...

ليفرق...

ليسود...

أولم تقل الحكمه((فرق تسد))

فهم يبحثون عن السيادة..

على عواتقنا...
.
.
ولكن حسبنا أن ندرك ذلك...ونحيى إخوة متحابون...
.
.
وقد قال من فطرنا((إنما المؤمنون أخوة))
.
.
.
..أرقى التحايا لك

أختـــ شموووخ ـــك_

----------


## بريف هااارت

> _الراقي الفاضل..._
> 
> _أسعد المولى أوقاتك بكل خير.._
> 
> _وكتب لك التوفيق_
> 
> _._
> _أخي الفاضل...._
> 
> ...


أختي الفاضله شموع الحياه

تحياتي لحضرتك وأعبر لك عن سعادتي أن تكون بداية مشاركتك بالمنتدي الرد علي موضوعي

ليه بيكهرنا العرب وانا معك تماما في كل ماذهبت غليه من معاني وكلمات وافكار 

ولكن عندما تكون هناك أستراتيجيه من اخي وابن عمي لتدميري أنتفت كل المعاني 

وذهبت الكلمات ادراج الرياح ..

لدينا هنا في منتدي أبناء مصر مجموعه رائعه من المؤرخين وعشاق النبش في التاريخ وعن طريق الرد عليك

أطلب منهم المساعده في اماطة اللثام عن حقبه مظلمه من تاريخ العرب وتختفي تحت مبررات تاريخيه واهمه وتفسيرات غريبه

كتب التاريخ تكذب وتماشي نظريات الحكام ولي بعض الأسئله أتمنا أن أجد لها اجابه 


أولا _ لماذا ساعد العرب الانجليز في القضاء علي الخلافه العثمانيه الأسلاميه ؟؟؟

ثانيا _ رفض السلطان عبد الحميد التركي الموافقه علي بيع فلسطين من باعها ؟؟؟

ثالثا _ لماذا رحل حاكم الحجاز الملك عبد الله واسس المملكه الأردنيه الهاشميه ؟؟؟

رابعا _ من ساعد الملك عبد العزيز آل سعود في تاسيس المملكه العربيه السعوديه ؟؟؟

خامسا - لماذا طالب بن جوريون بتاجيل اعلان دولة إسرائيل حتي يتم انشاء المملكتين ؟؟؟

هناك الكثير من الأسئله وهنا أكتفي بالقليل منها واتمنا المساعده في الاجابه لتوضيح العنوان الجديد

لماذا ولابد ان يكرهنا العرب 

ولي عوده لو كان في العمر بقيه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

سأنتظر عودتك وأؤجل مداخلتي لكن قبل ذلك اسمح لي ببعض الاستفسارات والاختلافات البسيطة:
* هلا أفدتني بمعلومات أكثر عن مسألة تسمية مينا لمضيق هرمز بهذا الاسم؟ .. المعلومة جديدة على مسامعي ولا أفهم كيف سماه بهذا الاسم ومتى وصل الى المنطقة وما تحديداً المنطقة التي أخضعها
* 


> حتى فى العصور السحيقه خان بدو الصحراء الاعراب رمسيس فى احدى المواقع الحربيه واخبروا الحيثين بمواقع الجيش المصرى. فانتقم منهم رمسيس فهربوا عبر البحر الاحمر وانضم البعض منهم الى التجمعات المصريه التى هاجرت من قبل الى جزيرة الاعراب بسبب الصراع الدينى القديم فى مصر ونشروا اللغه المصريه ( العربيه) هناك والتى مازالت قائمه حتى اليوم


وماذا عن هذه أيضاً .. أستمحيك عذراً لو أفضت في شرحها .. الحيثيين كانوا في ليبيا والفراعنة في مصر تقاتلوا في زمن رمسيس .. هل يعني كلامك أن أعراب الصحراء الغربية خانوا رمسيس ثم هاجروا الى الجزيرة العربية ولازالت الفرعونية لا العربية مثلما وضعتها بين قوسين لغتهم في مناطقهم حتى اليوم؟ .. برجاء التوضيح
* ماذا عن انتكاسة 67 وكيف خاننا العرب فيها؟
شكراً وبانتظار بقية مقالك قبل أي دلو ندلو به في الموضوع.

----------


## بريف هااارت

اخي الكريم ابن رشد  
رعم أن السؤال كان بعيدا عن صلب الموضوع والرجوع بالتاريخ لمنطقه  
لااملك فيها سوي اللجوء لمحركات البحث لإيجاد الاجابات  
وقد فعلت ذلك واتمنا أن يكون في الدراسه التاليه الرد علي اجابتك 
عن علاقة الفراعنه بالحيثين  

الباحث: د/ عارف أحمد إسماعيل غالب المخلافي
الدرجة العلمية: دكتوراه
تاريخ الإقرار: 2001 م  
نوع الدراسة: رسالة جامعية
*الملخص :*

*مرت مصر بمحنة كبيرة خلال حكم الهكسوس الذي استمر أكثر من مائة عام، وانتهى بنجاح الملك أحمس الأول ( 1575 – 1550 ق . م ) من تحرير مصر وتأسيس عهد جديد ، هو عهد الأسرة 18، وهى الأسرة التي شهدت مولد الإمبراطورية القديمة التي ترسخت جذورها تحديداً منذ عهد الملك تحوتمس الثالث ( 1490 – 1436 ق . م ) ، كما بدأت فيها سياسة المصاهرة ، بين الفراعنة ، وملوك الممالك الأخرى في آسيا ، والتي برزت أكثر في عهد الملك أمنحتب الثالث ( 1405 – 1367 ق . م ) الذي شهد عهده توغل الأجانب داخل القصر الملكي ، وأصبح لهم شأن مهم ، بحيث استطاعوا التأثير على السياسة الخارجية للملك من خلال توصيل المعلومات إليه بطريقة قادته إلى عدم الاهتمام كثيراً في شؤون الإمبراطورية، واستمر الحال كذلك في عهد ابنه إخناتون الذي غير العقيدة الدينية بطريقة أثرت على مجمل الشؤون السياسية في البلاد ، بل ولحق بالإمبراطورية ضعفاً شديداً في نهاية هذه الأسرة . ولكنها ما لبثت أن عادت بقوة في عهد الأسرة 19 التي تمكن خلالها الملك رمسيس الثاني (1290 – 1224 ق . م) من إعادتها إلى مستواها القوى الذي بلغته في عهد الملك تحوتمس الثالث ، ثم عمل على إرساء دعائم الاستقرار بتوقيع معاهدة مع الحيثيين الذين كانوا يمثلون القوة الرئيسية العظمى المنافسة لمصر في آسيا، وذلك بعد معركة قادش التي حدثت في السنة الخامسة من حكمه . ثم استمر الأمر كذلك يرافقه متغيرات وتوجهات وأحداث جديدة إلى أن انتهت هذه الأسرة بتولي شخص من أصل سوري يدعى " إرسو " ، كان يعمل داخل البلاط الملكى . لكن هذا الأمر تم تصحيحه من قبل ( ست نخت ) ( 1184 – 1182 ق . م ) الذي تولى العرش وأسس الأسرة 20 ، التي شهدت قيام الملك رمسيس الثالث (1182–1151 ق.م)، بالقضاء على شعوب البحر الذين أحدثوا الدمار والخراب في آسيا ، ثم اتجهوا نحو مصر، فتمكن بذلك من إنقاذ مصر من محنة استعمار جديد .* 


*وبكل أسف انتهت هذه الأسرة بظهور الخلافات بين تانيس وطيبة ، مما زاد من ضعف البلاد ومكانتها وهيبتها في الخارج ، وكان ذلك ملازماً لحالة من التفكك والانقسامات شهدتها سورية عموماً ، وإن ظهرت في عهد الأسرة 21 علاقات جديدة مع نبي الله سليمان – عليه السلام - ومحاولة إحياء العلاقات مع فينيقيا .* 


*إلا أن هذه المحاولات لم تستمر كثيراً ، فقد تدهورت الأحوال في نهاية هذه الأسرة حتى تمكن شخص من أصل ليبي يدعى شيشانق ، من تأسيس الأسرة 22 التي حكمت من " تانيس – صان الحجر " وتمكن خلالها أول ملوكها شيشانق الأول ( 945 – 924 ق . م ) من تأسيس عهد جديد لمصر ، فوثق العلاقة مع جبيل والمدن الفينيقية، ثم مع النبي سليمان -عليه السلام-، كما قام بحملة ناجحة على فلسطين في العام ( 21 /20 ) من حكمه أعادت لمصر نفوذها هناك ، واستمر الحال فى العهود التالية وبدأ الآشوريون في العصر الآشوري الحديث ( 911 – 612 ق. م ) ، يشكلون مخاطر عديدة جعلت الملك وسركون الثانى ( 874 – 850 ق . م ) يقيم علاقات طيبة مع أعداء الآشوريين في بلاد الشام أدت إلى تحالف فعلي قاده إلى الدخول في المعركة التي خاضوها ضد الملك الآشوري شلمنصر الثالث ( 859 – 824 ق . م ) ، في منطقة " قرقر " سنة 854 ق . م ، مما جعل ملوك آشور يستشعرون الدور المصري الجديد ، واستمرت سياسة التراجعات والتحالفات فى كر وفر أمام الهجمات الآشورية المستمرة .*
*لقد تأثر الدور المصري كثيراً بظهور الانقسامات الداخلية ثانية، فظهرت عدد من الأسرات تحكم مصر في وقت واحد، حيث ظهرت الأسرة 23 بزعامة "بدو باست" ( 818 ، 793 ق . م ) وذلك فى عهد الملك " شيشانق الثالث " ( 825-773 ق.م) ، وحكمت من " لينتو بوليس – تل المقدام " ، حتى وصل الأمر في عهد الملك وسركون الرابع (730–715 ق.م ) إلى ظهور أسرة جديدة حكمت من " سايس – صا الحجر " ، هي الأسرة 24 بزعامة " تف نخت " ( 727 – 720 ق.م) ، فأصبحت البلاد تحكم من ثلاث عواصم تسيطر عليها ثلاث أسرات مختلفة ومتصارعة ، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تهديد فعلي من قبل الآشوريين الذين سيطروا على بلاد الشام ووصلوا إلى حدود مصر.*



*وكان الملك " بعنخى " ( 747 – 716 ق . م ) الذي يحكم في النوبة قد استطاع أن يسيطر على مصر ويؤسس الأسرة 25 التي وحدت البلاد وشهدت انتهاج سياسة دبلوماسية مع الآشوريين في عهد الملك " شاباكا " (716 – 702 ق . م ) الذى خلف " بعنخى " والتى انتهت في عهده الأسرة 24 بمقتل آخر ملوكها " باك – إن – رنف " ( 720 – 715 ق . م ) .*
*لكن الأمر سرعان ما تغير في عهد الملك " شبتكا " ( 702 – 690 ق . م ) ، فقد عاد إلى سياسة التدخل المباشر في شؤون فلسطين والتحالف مع أعداء الآشوريين والمشاركة الفعلية في المواجهات العسكرية ، ثم ظهرت فترة جديدة بتولي " طاهرقا " ( 960 – 664 ق . م ) عرش مصر حيث استمر في سياسة التحالف مع أعداء الآشوريين ، وتمكنت مصر في عهده من هزيمة القوات الآشورية في عهد الملك " أسرحدون " ( 681 – 669 ق . م ) التي كانت قد وصلت إلى حدود مصر قاصدة غزوها .*
*لم تكتمل نشوة النصر عند المصريين، فقد أعاد الملك الآشوري المحاولة ، وتمكن من غزو مصر في العام العشرين من حكم طاهرقا ، أى حولي سنة 671 ق . م ، وبذلك وقعت مصر في قبضة استعمار جديد ، لكن المصريون لم يسلموا بالأمر الواقع ، بل ثاروا وتوالت الثورات حتى تمكن الملك بسمتيك الأول ( 664 – 610 ق . م ) من طرد الآشوريين حوالي سنة 653 ق . م وتأسيس الأسرة 26 التي حكمت البلاد من " سايس – صا الحجر " ، فبدأت في عهدها العلاقات مع اليونانيين الذين قدموا لهم الدعم ضد الآشوريين ، وعقد تحالفاً مع " جيجس " ، ملك ليديا ، حوالي سنة 54 / 655 ق . م ، ثم قام بحملات على فلسطين أعادت لمصر نفوذها فيها ، كما أقام علاقات طيبة مع الآشوريين لمواجهة خطر "الاسكيذيين" الذين شكلوا تهديداً حقيقياً لهم وأحدثوا الدمار في بلاد آشور وفى سورية وفلسطين حتى وصلوا إلى حدود مصر ، لكن الملك المصري تصرف معهم بحكمة وردهم على أعقابهم ، كما أقدم على خطوة أكبر بالتحالف مع الآشوريين ضد البابليين المتحالفين مع " الميديين" في إيران ، ولكن العاصمة الآشورية نينوى سقطت بأيدي الحلف البابلي الميدي سنة 612 ق . م ، ولم تفلح النجدة المصرية التي أرسلها بسمتيك الأول الذي حاول دعم " آشور أوبالط الثانى " ، الذى أعلن نفسه ملكاً آشورياً يحكم من مدينة " حران " الواقعة قرب الحدود السورية التركية ، وتوالت المعارك بين الجانبين حتى انتصر الحلف البابلي ، وبدأ العصر البابلى الحديث ( 626 – 539 ق . م ) الذى شهد عداوات مع مصر بسبب موقفها المؤيد للآشوريين ، لكن النفوذ المصرى فى فلسطين استمر، بل وصل الجيش المصري إلى سورية في عهد الملك "نيخاو الثانى" (610–595 ق.م).*
*وقد حاول البابليون في عهد الملك نبوخذ نصر الثاني ( 604 – 562 ق . م ) غزو مصر ، ووصلوا سنة 601 ق . م إلى حدودها ، لكن القوات البابلية هزمت على يد القوات المصرية ، ومع ذلك فقد عزز البابليون نفوذهم في فلسطين بتعيين حكام موالين لهم وعقدوا معاهدة مع المصريين استمرت إلى عهد الملك بسمتيك الثاني ( 595 – 585 ق . م ) الذي قام بالتحريض غير المباشر في فلسطين ضد البابليين ومهد ذلك لسياسة الملك إبريس ( 589 – 570 ق . م ) التي رأت ضرورة استعادة سيطرة ونفوذ مصر في بلاد الشام ، وخرج الملك المصرى بقواته واصطدم مع البابليين الذين كانوا يحاصرون القدس وفك الحصار عنها ثم اتجه إلى فينيقيا ، لكن القوات البابلية عادت لمحاصرة القدس ثانية ، كما وجه البابليون حملات وضربات شديدة إلى المدن الفينيقية ، واضطربت الأحوال في آخر عهد إبريس ، ثم تولى " أمازيس " ( 570 – 526 ق . م ) عرش مصر وواجه خطر غزو بابلي جديد لبلاده في حملتهم التي قاموا بها عام 568 ق . م ، والتي انتهت بالهزيمة أمام القوات المصرية . ولكن مصر تحسبت لخطر جديد قادم ، يتمثل في الفرس الذين أرادوا السيطرة على الشرق الأدنى القديم برمته ، فتحالفت مع اليونانيين ومع بابل نفسها التي سقطت في يد الفرس سنة 539 ق . م ، ثم سقطت مصر في عهد ملكها بسمتيك الثالث ( 526 – 525 ق . م ) بمعاونة من الجالية اليهودية في إلفنتين ، ومن الخائن اليونانى " فانيس " .*
*وتولى قمبيز ( 525 – 522 ق . م ) عرش مصر ، وهكذا وقعت مصر فى عهد مستعمرين جدد ، هم الفرس الذين حكموا فترة سماها المؤرخ المصري "مانيتون" بالأسرة 27، لكن ثورات المصريين ضدهم لم تتوقف حتى تمكن " آمون حر الثاني / أمير تايوس " ( 404 – 399 ق . م ) من تخليص مصر من الفرس وتأسيس أسرة وطنية جديدة هي الأسرة لثامنة والعشرون التي حكمت من " سايس " ، وقد ازدادت في عهد هذه الأسرة الجاليات اليونانية .*
*لكن تنازع العائلات القوية في الدلتا على العرش عاد ثانية، وسيطر " تف – عاو – رود " ( نفرتيس الأول " ( 399 – 393 ق . م ) على عرش مصر بعد وفاة أمير تايوس ، مؤسساً الأسرة 29 التي حكمت من " منديس " ، وفى هذه الفترة عاد الخطر الفارسي ثانية نتيجة لتوقيع معاهدة إنهاء الحرب بين الفرس وإسبرطة ، فاستغل الفرس هذه المعاهدة واتجهوا نحو مصر سنة 380 ق . م ، في عهد الملك " هكر – أخوريس " ( 393 – 380 ق . م ) ، الذي تصدى لهم وأفشل حملتهم ، مما أثر على سمعة الإمبراطورية الفارسية كلها ، ثم تشجع للقيام بحملة إلى فينيقيا .* 
*استمرت رغبة أمراء الدلتا في السيطرة على السلطة فانتقل العرش إلى أسرة جديدة هي الأسرة 30 التي حكمت من " سمنود " ، وتولى العرش مؤسسها " نختنبو الأول " ( 380 – 362 ق . م ) ، وزاد اهتمام الفرس بشؤون مصر حتى تولى " جدحر " ( تاخوس ) ( 362 – 360 ق . م ) عرش مصر ، واستعان بالمرتزقة اليونان ثم قاد حملة ناجحة إلى بلاد الشام، ولكن هذه المرة حدثت الخيانة من الداخل من قبل أخيه المكلف على العرش فى غيابه ، وبتحريض من قائد المرتزقة الإسبرطيين الملك الإسبرطى العجوز " أجيسلاوس " ، فانقلب على أخيه في غمرة نجاحا ته الحربية ، ثم تولى ابن الوصي على العرش ، " نخت حرحب " " نختنبو الثانى " ( 360 –343 ق . م ) مقاليد الحكم في مصر .* 
*وعلى الرغم من أن الملك الجديد تمكن من تحقيق الاستقرار الداخلي ، إلا أن الخطر الفارسي زاد في عهد الملك الفارسي الجديد " ارتاكسر كسيس الثالث " (359-338 ق.م) ، الذي قاد حملة فاشلة للسيطرة على مصر سنة 351 ق . م . لكن الفرس لم يتخلوا عن مشروعهم الكبير المتمثل في إعادة فتح مصر ، فتقدم ارتاكسركسيس الثالث سنة 343 ق . م بقواته البرية والبحرية وتمكن من دخول مصر بعد حوالي عشرة أشهر من بداية المعركة ، وبذلك وقعت مصر في يد الفرس ثانية طوال ما اصطلح المؤرخون على تسميته ، بالأسرة 31.*
*واستمر الحال على هذه الصورة حتى جاء عصر الإسكندر المقدوني ، فوقعت مصر كغيرها من بلدان الشرق الأدنى القديم في يد استعمار جديد ، ودخلت ضمن الإمبراطورية اليونانية سنة 332 ق . م .* 
*نتائج البحث:*
*لقد أرسى الملك أحمس الأول ( 1575 – 1550 ) ، سياسة تقوم على طرد العدو من الأرض ومتابعته إلى خارج الحدود ، بل وتأمين مصر من ناحية الجهات التي تشكل خطراً عليها ، بإيجاد نفوذ قوى وثابت فيها .* *وتجذرت هذه النظرة في عهد الملوك الذين تبعوه ، وبخاصة تحوتمس الثالث ( 1490 – 1436 ق . م ) الذى حقق الاستقرار الداخلي ونظم الجيش وبنى نظام دقيق لجمع المعلومات عن الداخل والخارج ، ثم بنى إمبراطورية قوية انطلاقا من أهمية بلاد الشام للأمن والاستقرار في مصر. وقد اعتادت بلاد الشام على الثورة عند تولى فرعون جديد ، فيخرج ذلك الفرعون بحملة لاستعادة نفوذ الإمبراطورية ، وأخذ هذا الأمر يتكرر ، ولكن مع تولي امنحتب الثاني ( 1436 – 1413 ق . م ) برزت جوانب جديدة في سياستة تمثلت في العنف الشديد في التعامل مع الثوار لم يسبق أن انتهجها أى فرعون قبله ، ويرجع ذلك إلى أنه تولى العرش وهو ريعان الشباب ، فحز في نفسه استهتار أقاليم الإمبراطورية بسلطته وهم الذين قدموا فروض الولاء والطاعة لأبيه فنزع إلى العنف لكبح جماح ذوى الميول الاستقلالية ، ونجح في ذلك وتلقى التهاني من الميتانيين الذين كانوا يكنون عداءاً مشتركاً مع مصر للحيثيين الذين كرسوا كل جهودهم للسيطرة على سورية وخنق تجارة المصريين وتجارة بلاد الرافدين على السواء ، فقبل ذلك لكي يكسب ودهم ويضمن عدم تقاربهم مع العدو المشترك للجانبين ، فقد كان يستخدم القوة للقضاء على الثورات والاضطرابات ويمد يد السلام لمن يريد ذلك . وفى عهد تحوتمس الرابع ( 1413 – 1405 ق . م ) ، كان في آسيا ممالك متنافسة هي ميتاني وبابل وآشور وحاتي ، وكانت كلاً من مصر وميتاني تخشيان من خطر مملكة الحيثيين الناشئة ، كما توجست كل منهما خوفاً من عواقب إقدام إحداهما على التحالف مع الحيثيين ، وأمام هذه الظروف بدأ الملك تحوتمس لرابع يتجه نحو السلم بعد أن أدرك أن الحملات العسكرية لا يمكن أن تقود لوحدها إلى الاستقرار ، واستغل في الوقت نفسه مخاوف ميتاني من الحيثيين آخذاً في الاعتبار محاولة ميتانى إثارة القلاقل في فلسطين في عهد أبيه أمنحتب الثاني فبدأ الأمر بانتهاج سياسة المصاهرة ، وبالفعل تزوج من أخت " ارتا – تاما " ملك ميتانى وهي السياسة التي كان قد سبقه إليها والده أمنحتب الثاني ، وكذلك جده تحوتمس الثالث، ولكن الجديد عنده هو أنه اتخذ من زوجته الميتانية ، زوجة رئيسية ، على عكس من سبقوه الذين اتخذوا من زوجاتهم الآسيويات زوجات ثانويات . أما ابنه امنحتب الثالث ( 1405 – 1367 ق . م ) فق تزوج من أخت "توشراتا" ملك ميتانى ، ومن ابنه ملك بابل (الكاشية) وبنت أخيها ، ومن ابنة ملك إقليم إرزاوا – جنوب غرب حاتى - ، وبهذا تحقق الاستقرار لإمبراطورييته، وحصل على ولاء حكام بلاد الشام، الذين أفرطوا في رسائل التملق إليه، فانصرف قليلاً عن الاهتمام في شؤون الإمبراطورية، ولذلك بدأ يدب الضعف هنا وهناك. وكما كان للزواج من أسيويات فوائد سياسية ، فقد كان له كذلك أضرار كبيرة وبخاصة من جانب النساء اللاتي اتخذهن زوجات رئيسيات ، فقد تسلل بعض أتباعهن إلى داخل القصر وأصبح للكثير منهم مكانة كبيرة في البلاط ورأى مسموع لدى الملك ، وهو الأمر الذي ظهر تأثيره على طبيعة علاقات الملك بأقاليم الإمبراطورية في آسيا وبخاصة في المرحلة اللاحقة . ففي عهد الملك ( أمنحتب الرابع / إخناتون ) ( 1367 – 1350 ق . م ) زادت حالات التملق والتضليل من قبل أمراء بلاد الشام، فضلاً عن انكفاء الملك الجديد على نفسه والاهتمام بديانته الجديدة –التي دعا فيها إلى عبادة إله واحد، الأمر الذي جعله ينتهج سياسة مختلفة تقوم على إيجاد حالة من الاعتماد على النفس لدى أمراء سورية تخفف عن مصر عبء الحملات العسكرية التي تثقل كاهل خزينتها ، الأمر الذي شجع أولئك الأمراء على العمل من اجل الاستقلال، ولعل ما ساعد على هذا الأمر هو وجود مقربين سوريين من الملك استغلوا نفوذهم لخدمة بنى جلدتهم الراغبين في الاستقلال ، ومثال ذلك "دودو" الذي يعمل في قصر الفرعون والذي كان على ما يبدو مرتبط "بعزيرو" حاكم "أمورو"، ووصلت الأمور إلى حد قيام عزيرو ليس بالاستقلال عن مصر وحسب ، بل بتغيير ولائه إلى عدوها الملك الحيثى " شوبيلوليوما الأول " ( 1380 – 1346 ق . م ) الذي قاد حملة إلى شمال سورية ، ومن جانب آخر فقد أدى التوغل الأجنبي داخل القصر ليس إلى تلك النتائج وحسب ولكن إلى تغيير عادات مصرية تقوم على عدم تزويج أميرات إلى خارج مصر ، فتم تزويج أميرة مصرية إلى ملك أوجاريت " نقمد " ، وعلى الرغم من اختلاف وجهات النظر حول هذا الزواج إلا أن تشابه العادات بين أوجاريت ومصر فى الحرص على نقاوة الدم الملكي ربما قد جعل من هذا الزواج حقيقة . وبلغ خطر تواجد الأجانب داخل القصر وفى الجيش إلى حد قيام شخص من أصل سوري يدعى " ارسو " ، في الأسرة 19 ، بالسيطرة على العرش المصري ، بعد الأمير سبتاح ( 1194 – 1188 ق . م ) ، بن سيتى الثانى ( 1200 – 1194 ق . م ) ، الذي كان يحكم تحت وصاية " تاوسرت " زوجة أبيه وذلك حين اضطربت البلاد وضعفت بعد عهد الملك مرنبتاح ( 1224 – 1214 ق . م ) وهو الضعف الذي برز أكثر في أواخر الأسرة 20 عندما كان الملك يحكم في تانيس والكاهن يقوم بنفس الدور في طيبة مما أضعف السلطة المركزية . وقد ظهرت محاولات في عهد الأسرة 21 لإعادة نفوذ مصر في فلسطين، وربما أن الملك " سي آمون " ( 978 – 959 ق . م ) قد تجاهل أمر العلاقة مع جبيل ، وفضل الاتجاه نحو النبي سليمان – عليه السلام - الذي له اتصالات مع مدن الساحل الفينيقي، في حين أن مكانة مصر هناك كانت قد تدهورت منذ أواخر الأسرة العشرين ، ربما لأن علاقة مصر مع فلسطين لم تنقطع بصورة كلية حتى في زمن انهيار الإمبراطورية ، وهو الأمر الذي استغله الملك شيشانق الأول ( 945 – 924 ق . م ) في عهد الأسرة الثانية والعشرين ، لكنه لم يركز على فلسطين فى بادئ الأمر بل اتجه نحو جبيل، فاستجاب له أميرها " أبى – بعل " الذي ربما أراد منافسة أحيرام ملك صور الذي أصبح لمدينته دوراً تجارياً كنتيجة لعلاقاته الطيبة مع النبي سليمان مما قلل من الاعتماد على جبيل، الأمر الذي ربما أثار حفيظة أمير جبيل فرغب في إعادة الدور التاريخي الاقتصادي لمدينته ذات الموقع الإستراتيجي كما هو الأمر تماماً بالنسبة لشيشانق الأول الذي استهدف إعادة الأمجاد المصرية في آسيا ومن ثم التفاوض مع النبي سليمان – عليه السلام- من موقع قوى . بعد ذلك حدثت تطورات وأحداث في عهد هذه الأسرة ، تمثلت في مواصلة الرغبة في إعادة الدور المصري في بلاد الشام، وبدأت مصر تدخل في تحالفات ضد الآشوريين إلى أن وصل الأمر في عهد الملك المصري " وسركون الرابع " ( 730 – 715 ق . م ) أن هاجمت قوات الملك الآشوري سرجون الثاني ( 721 – 705 ق . م ) حدود مصر ، ودارت معركة عند مدينة رفح، زعم الآشوريون أنهم انتصروا فيها على القوات المصرية وحليفها " هانو " ، ملك غزة ، ولكننا نرى أن المعركة لم تحدث أصلاً وربما حدث بعض الاحتكاك أدى إلى انسحاب الآشوريين نتيجة اضطراب ما في المناطق التي يسيطرون عليها، ثم عادوا ثانية ليحققوا نصراً كما يدل على ذلك نص العام الثاني ( 719 ق . م ) ، وهو النص الذي يكشف لنا، استمرار التحالف بين وسركون الرابع وهانو ملك غزة الذي سبق له الفرار إلى مصر في عهد الملك تجلات بلازر الثالث ( 745 – 727 ق . م ) ، كما يدل على سعى الملك المصري للتحالف مع بلاد الشام وتحريضها على الثورة. كذلك أثبت هذا النص أن السياسة الخارجية لمصر -رغم انقساماتها الداخلية- مازالت طموحة ، وأنها لم تتخل عن نظرتها لسورية كعمق إستراتيجي لمصر . ويبدو أن الملك المصري في أواخر عهده قد حاول مهادنة الآشوريين بتقديم هدية إلى ملكهم سرجون الثانى في حوالي عام ( 716 ق . م ) ، حيث عاد سرجون الثانى لمهاجمة فلسطين ومصر وبخاصة مع حالة عدم الاستقرار في مصر نتيجة لظهور أسرة جديدة منافسة هي " الأسرة الثالثة والعشرون " التي وجد لملكها شيشانق الرابع ( 783 – 777 ق . م ) ، آثاراً في فلسطين ، وهو الأمر الذي يرجح معه أن كل فريق قد سعى لتحسين وضعه الاقتصادي ، بإحياء الجانب التجاري مع دول الجوار خارج القطر ، وهو ما فعله شيشانق الرابع الذي يبدو أنه أقام علاقات تجارية مع فلسطين سواء كان ذلك ذا طبيعة رسمية منظمة أم انه لا يتعدى النشاط الشخصي المبعثر هنا وهناك ، لأنه من المستبعد وجود حالة طبيعية في وضع غير طبيعي ، وفى مدة حكم لهذا الملك لا تتعدى الست سنوات . وما يدل على ذلك أن ملوك الأسرة الثالثة والعشرين لم يكن لهم أى دور خارجي على الصعيدين السياسي والعسكري ، وهو ما اضطلع به ملوك الأسرة الثانية والعشرين وأخرهم وسركون الرابع ، ومن ثم فإن ملوك الأسرة الثالثة والعشرين وبخاصة شيشانق الرابع ، لم يكونوا بجانب ملوك الأسرة الثانية والعشرون أكثر من زعماء محليين يستقلون بكيان سياسي لم يستطع إثبات نفسه بعد آخر ملوك هذه الأسرة وسركون الرابع أو قبل نهاية حكمه بقليل حيث قامت أسرة جديدة تحكم كيان ثالث هي الأسرة الرابعة والعشرون التي لم يكن لها دوراً على الصعيد الخارجي ، لكن ملوكها حاولوا استعادة الحكم الوطني المركزي لبلادهم حتى سقطوا أمام سيطرة النوبيين على عرش مصر ثم توحيدها ، وهى الأسرة التي بدأت باهتمام ملوكها بالشؤون الداخلية مع الاتجاه لإقامة علاقات طيبة مع الآشوريين حتى مجيء الملك "شبتكا" (702 – 690 ق . م) ، الذي انتهج سياسة جديدة تقوم على التدخل المباشر في الشؤون الفلسطينية ، والانضمام إلى معسكر المواجهة مع الآشوريين في عهد ملكهم سنحاريب ( 705 – 681 ق.م)، واستمر الأمر بين الشدة والفتور حتى وصل الملك "طاهرقا " (690–664 ق.م) إلى عرش مصر فتطورت الأحداث إلى أن تمكن الملك الآشوري أسرحدون (681–669 ق.م) من تحقيق هدفه وطموحه ورغبة آبائه في غزو مصر وذلك على ثلاث مراحل : فقد قاد حملة سنة ( 677 ق . م ) لمهاجمة حلفاء مصر في سورية ثم قاد حملة ثانية سنة ( 671 ق . م ) التي دخل بها مصر . ولكن لم يتحقق له ذلك إلا بعد أن ذاق الأمرين على يد القوات المصرية في حملته الثانية سنة ( 674 ق . م ) والتي حاول بها دخول مصر، فهزم على حدودها وعاد إلى بلاده، مما جر عليه وعلى جيشه أثراً معنوياً سيئاً حاول التغلب عليه بنصب تماثيل للملك " طاهرقا " في قصره بنينوى ، لإعطاء صورة انتصارية معينة، تعوض الأثر المعنوي ، الذي تركته هزيمة جيشه على الحدود المصرية . على أي حال ، حدث أن تحررت مصر من الآشوريين على يد الملك بسمتيك الأول ( 664 – 610 ق . م ) الذي اتجه نحو الاهتمام بفلسطين ، فقد ثبت لنا بالفعل صدق ما ذكره هيرودوت من أن هذا الملك قام بحصار أشدود طوال 29 سنة ، واعتمدنا في ذلك على تفسير الحدث في سياقه التاريخي المقارن وكان منطلقنا الأساسي الأحداث المتعلقة بالإسكيذين وربط ذلك بحدث استقلال مصر عن الآشوريين من جهة ، وبمناقشة الفترة الزمنية التي حددها هيرودوت لحصار أشدود من ناحية أخرى . فقد تبين لنا من السياق التاريخي ، أن الإسكيذيين قد دخلوا الصراع وقاموا بالتدمير في آشور وغيرها ، منذ العام ( 625 ق . م ) ، فإذا كان طرد الآشوريين من مصر قد حدث سنة ( 635 ق . م ) وطوردوا حتى أشدود بفلسطين ، فإنه من غير المعقول أن تكون المواجهة بين بسمتيك الأول وبين الإسكيذيين قد حدثت قبل سنة ( 625 ق . م ) ، ومن ثم فإن المدة الزمنية التي ذكرها هيرودوت لحصار أشدود من قبل المصريين والتي ربما تحالف أهلها مع الآشوريين الفارين من مصر الذين ربما كونوا حامية فيها، لا تخرج عن الحقيقة ، بل هي الحقيقة بعينها ؛ لأن ( 653 ق . م - 29 سنة ق . م = 624 ق . م ) ، وهو العام الذي نرجحه لوصول الإسكيذيين إلى أشدود . وهكذا لم تنقطع رغبة الفراعنة في استعادة نفوذهم في بلاد الشام واستخدموا شتى الوسائل لتحقيق ذلك ، فكل ملك من ملوك الأسرة السادسة والعشرين كان له نشاطاً معيناً في هذا الاتجاه ، ومن بينهم حملة " واح إيب رع /إبريس " ( 589 – 570 ق . م ) ملك مصر كما جاء عند كل من هيرودوت وديودور وكذلك العهد القديم ، وبمقارنة هذه المعلومات نرى تصوراً جديداً لما حدث وذلك على النحو التالي :* 
*خرجت القوات المصرية لمساعدة أهل يهودا ، ولكن الجيش البابلي كان يفوق في العدد القوات المصرية ، فاستغل إبريس انشغال البابليين بمحاصرة القدس ، واتجه نحو فينيقيا مستعيناً بأسطوله المتواجد في البحر المتوسط ، فتخلى الجيش البابلي عن محاصرة المدينة لمواجهة القوات المصرية وقطع الطريق عنها فأوشكت ثورة القدس أن تنجح، لكنهم ما لبثوا أن عادوا إلى محاصرتها ثانية حتى سيطروا عليها ، وذلك بعد أن أدركوا خطورة تشتت قواتهم هنا وهناك ، فضمنوا السيطرة على فلسطين أولاً ، ثم تحركوا نحو فينيقيا ، وبذلك يكون الملك المصري قد نجح في إحباط أى طموح للبابليين في الاتجاه نحو مصر ، فحمى بلاده بذكاء من خطر الغزو البابلي . لكن حدث في عهد بسمتيك الثالث ( 526 – 525 ق . م ) ، أن وقعت مصر ثانية في قبضة احتلال جديد على يد الملك الفارسي " قمبيز " ( 526 – 525 ق . م ) ، وبرز دور الأجانب ثانية ، فقد تلقى الفرس دعماً من الجالية اليهودية في مصر والذين تربطهم علاقات طيبة بالفرس الذين أطلقوا سراح اليهود المأسورين في بابل عقب سقوطها سنة ( 539 ق . م ) ، كما تلقوا الدعم أيضاً من القائد العسكري اليوناني الخائن " فانيس " الذي كان له مركزاً مهماً في الجيش المصري وعلى دراية كاملة بشؤون الجيش والبلاد ، وهو الثمن الذي تدفعه الشعوب لقاء الارتهان للأجنبي في كل زمان ومكان . على أى حال ، عاث " قمبيز " فى مصر فساداً ، وقد حاول المؤرخون الأجانب ، سواء اليهود أو الموالين لهم الدفاع عنه مصورين تنكيله بالمصريين بأنه بعيد الاحتمال ، وذلك ليس إلا جرياً وراء استراتيجيتهم المتمثلة في مناصرة كل من يقف مع اليهود حتى ولو كان قبل مئات السنين . ولكن تم طرد الفرس من مصر بعد أن حكموها طوال عهد الأسرة السابعة والعشرين ، وقام " آمون حر الثانى " ( 404 –399 ق . م ) بتأسيس الأسرة 28. وبدءاً من هذه الأسرة ظهر الاعتماد على الأجانب يلوح في الأفق ثانية ، فكثر في البلاد المرتزقة والتجار اليونان واستمر الحال في عهد الأسرتين 29 ،30 التي كان من بين ملوكها " جدحر /تاخوس " (362 – 360 ق . م ) الذي سير حملة ناجحة إلى سورية مستعيناً بمرتزقة أجانب من اسبر طه بقيادة ملكها " أجيسلاوس " ومن اليونان بقيادة القائد "خابرياس". وبذلك ظهرت في عهد الملك جدحر صورة أخرى لكارثة الاعتماد على الأجانب ، فالقائد اليوناني أشار عليه بزيادة الضرائب وجمع أموال الناس ومجوهراتهم لصالح حملته إلى سورية ، بينما أشار الإسبرطي أجيسلاوس على أخيه الذي تركه قائماً بالحكم خلال غيابه في سورية بالانقلاب عليه ، وبالفعل تم ذلك في عنفوان المعركة الناجحة ، وعاد ابن أخيه نختنبو الثاني ليستلم العرش من والده ، أما الملك فقد كان مصيره الفرار إلى حضن عدوه ملك فارس " ارتكسركسيس الثاني " ( 405 – 359 ) ، وربما رأى أن ذهابه إلى اليونان غير مأمون فقد يسلمونه إلى الملك الجديد لإصلاح علاقتهم بمصر التي خربها القائد " خابرياس " بمناصرة الملك " جدحر " ، أما ذهابه إلى الفرس فربما يكون أكثر أمناً لأنهم يرغبون في إيجاد نصير لهم ربما يقومون بدعمه لاستعادة العرش أو تغذية الصراعات وإحداث الانقسامات الداخلية التي تسهل لهم العودة إلى مصر والسيطرة عليها . لكنهم لم يستطيعوا فعل أي شيء من قبيل استغلال الوضع الجديد ؛ لأنه لم يثبت قيام الملك جدحر بأي نشاط لاستعادة العرش ، وإن وجدت مناوشات مع بعض الموالين له ، ولكن لم يكن لها ارتباط بتنسيق معه من أي نوع .*



*ورغم الصداع من قراءة التاريخ قسرا وليس رغبة قراته من اجلك ابن رشد*


*وانتظر منك ردا علي أسئلتي الخمسه للتعاون في إماطة اللثام عن فتره*


*مظلمه من التاريخ العربي يجهلها الكثيرين رغم اننا نعيش نتائجها*


*كل ليله وكل يوم ( مع الأعتذاره لسيدة الغناء العربي رحمها الله )*


*والدعوه مازالت مفتوحه لمشاركة الجميع في الأجابه عن الأسئله*


*المطروحه في المشاركه رقم 50 علي مااعتقد واحده فوق* 

*واحده تحت كده يعني*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بهدوووء  ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال مهم جداً

لكن* الأهم* منه هو:

_بهدوووء  ليه بنكره أنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

جاوبوا يا مصريين ويا مصريات على هذا السؤال الأول قبل ما تسألوا 

بهدوووء  ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



جثة القتيل  المصرى معلقة فى شارع القرية اللبنانية أمام الأهالى

----------


## بريف هااارت

معلومه اضافيه عن علاقة الفراعنه بالحيثين


*1271 ق.م. الملك رمسيس الثانى يحارب الثوار الحيثين في وينتصر*

*عليهم في معركة قادش الثانية*

*1285 ق.م. ملك الحيثيين يعقد اتفاقية سلام مع رمسيس الثانى*

*وتعد أول اتفاقية سلام مدونة في التاريخ*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي الحبيب .. سيأتي الوقت المناسب لأعضد فيه عدداً من رؤاك حول الخيانات العربية فأقدم معك للقارئ بعض ما يجهله .. لذا أنا لا أختلف معك في أغلب المضمون .. وإن كنت لا أحب أن أصف الأمر بأنه مؤامرة طوال الزمن على مصر المحروسة كما تراها.
نحن نتحدث عن التاريخ هنا .. سنتناقش بالتاريخ ونتفق ونختلف ايضاً مستخدمين في ذلك أدواتنا من التاريخ .. وعند الحديث عن التاريخ لابد أن يكن لدينا المرجع الذي نعود اليه ونعضد به رؤانا وأحكامنا وافكارنا.
لما طلبت منك أن تأتني بما لديك كنت في نفسي أنوي الاستزادة بما لديك فربما لا أملكه كله ثم تأتي مرحلة آتيك فيها أنا ايضاً بما لدي فربما لا تملكه كله .. وقد صدق حدسي ورأيت لديك بعضاً مما أجهله لذا سألتك عنه وأحببت التأكد من صحته .. فهل لديك مراجع تؤكد ما استفسرت عنه بخصوص هرمز أو الأعراب الذين هاجروا وسكنوا الجزيرة العربية؟
وماذا قصدت تحديداً بخيانة العرب في 67؟
هي أسئلة لم يجب المقال الأخير على أياً منها.
ثم لماذا تعود لمحركات البحث .. ألم تكتب أنت المقال يا صديقي العزيز؟ .. من أي مكان حصلت على هذه المعلومات؟
شكراً لوقتك وسيكون لي عودة بمشئة الله.

----------


## بريف هااارت

> بهدوووء ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> سؤال مهم جداً
> 
> لكن* الأهم* منه هو:
> 
> _بهدوووء ليه بنكره أنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_
> 
> جاوبوا يا مصريين ويا مصريات على هذا السؤال الأول قبل ما تسألوا 
> 
> بهدوووء ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
مرحبا يادكتور جمال

قد يكون الأجابه علي السؤال فلسفيه اكثر منها منطقيه 

نعم فينا من يكره اللآخر ولكن السبب معروف الفقر دفع معظمنا لتلك 

الكراهيه ... ظلم الحاكم ومحاباته لفئه علي حساب فئه !!!

الشعور أن البلد عزبه وأصحابها معروفين دفعنا للكراهيه 

عدم القدره علي التغيير بالوسائل الشرعيه دفعنا للكراهيه 

تقديم الخير المستمر للغير وهو فقير وعندما اغتنا شاطنا بقلة أدب في وشنا

دفعنا للكراهيه ..

الحب عدوي والكراهيه فيروس

وانا مش عارف نجيب العدوي منين نفسي في وباء بقوة أنفلونزا الخنازير 

أو الطيور يضرب البلد بحاله من الحب من اولها لآخرها رغم أننا شعب طيب جداااااا

وخفيف الدم بشهادة العالم كله 

هل تعلم أن المصري بكافة الدول الغربيه محبوب ومحترم جداا

عكس معاملته في كل الدول العربيه 

أتمنا أكون جاوبت علي حضرتك

----------


## بريف هااارت

أخي الكريم ابن رشد

العوده للتاريخ سوف تبعدنا عن الهدف المنشود وقد أعود معك بموضوع آخر 

ولكن سؤالك عن المساعده في هزيمه 67 سوف يأتي تلقائيا من خلال الأجابه عن 

الاسئله المطروحه في المشاركه رقم 51 بدقه 

وانا امتلك المعلومات وأطلب التعضيد منك ومن الأخوه المالكي للمعلومات

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

يا صديقي العزيز .. ازاي تقول أنا أملك المعلومات ولما حد يسألك عن المعلومات تقول العودة للتاريخ سوف تبعدنا عن الهدف المنشود .. نوع المادة التي تناقشها هنا مادة تاريخية .. لذا فالمعلومات هنا هي التاريخ والتاريخ هنا هو المعلومات.
على كل حال لا عليك إن كنت لا ترغب في البحث عن بعض ما جئت به من معلومات غير مؤكدة
أو عن باقي ما تدخره من معلومات وترفض سردها وتنوي تقديمها في صورة أسئلة على الضيف أو المتابع ان يجيب عنها ان كان يملك اجابة أو يصمت ان كان لا يملك بها خبراً .. وان كنت لا أتفق واياك في طريقة الأسئلة هذه من حيث كونها الوسيلة المثلى هنا فهي طريقة تناسب النظار أو النقاش بين مختلفين ونحن لسنا كذلك .. نحن اثنان أحبا لو انتفعا بما لدى بعضهما البعض.
سيكون لي عودة قريبة بإذن الله أضع فيها بعض ما لدي.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مشاركتى السابقة بعد التعديل*
 بهدوووء  ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
سؤال مهم جداً

لكن* الأهم* منه هو:

_بهدوووء  ليه بنكره أنفسنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_

جاوبوا يا مصريين ويا مصريات على هذا السؤال الأول قبل ما تسألوا 

بهدوووء  ليه بيكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



جثة القتيل  المصرى معلقة فى شارع القرية اللبنانية أمام الأهالى                 
كما حاء بالمصرى اليوم

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*طعن عدد من القرويين اللبنانيين الغاضبين مواطناً مصرياً حتى الموت، بعد اتهامه بقتل ٤ أفراد من أسرة واحدة. وقالت مصادر أمنية لبنانية إن المئات من سكان قرية «كترمايا» جنوب شرق العاصمة بيروت اعتقلوا المصرى «محمد مسالم»، قبل أن يقتلوه، ثم علقوه فى إحدى ضواحى القرية أمام المارة. 

ويتهم أهل القرية «مسالم» بإطلاق النار على طفلتين إحداهما فى السابعة من عمرها والثانية فى التاسعة، إضافة إلى جديهما، وذكرت تقارير صحفية أن قوات الأمن اعتقلت الشاب المصرى، وخلال تمثيله الجريمة انهال عليه أهالى القرية الغاضبون وأصابوه بإصابات بالغة، ونقل إلى أحد المستشفيات، لكن أهالى القرية هاجموه، وقتلوه ثم علقوه مشنوقاً.

وقال مصدر مطلع داخل جهاز الأمن الداخلى اللبنانى إن التحريات الأولية أكدت أن القتيل كان ينوى الزواج بإحدى فتيات العائلة التى قتل ٤ من أفرادها، وعندما رفض رب الأسرة قرر الشاب الانتقام، وبعد ٢٤ ساعة من ارتكابه الجريمة، ألقى القبض عليه واعترف بارتكابها، وأثناء اصطحابه لتمثيلها هاجم سكان القرية قوات الأمن وانهالوا على المتهم طعناً بالسكاكين، 

ونقل إلى المستشفى ولم يكن فارق الحياة بعد، ثم هاجم الأهالى الغاضبون المستشفى وأجهزوا عليه بداخله، حتى فارق الحياة، وربطوه بالحبال وسحلوه بسيارة مملوكة لأحد أفراد الأسرة داخل طرقات البلدة، وبعد ذلك عُلق من رقبته على عمود كهرباء لمدة ساعة، وتدخلت قوات الجيش اللبنانى بعد اضطراب الأوضاع داخل القرية، وفشل الشرطة فى تخليص الجثة من الأهالى.
***
ذلك هو خبر الصورة التي أتانا بها دكتور جمال .. فعلاً الكراهية موجودة .. عمليات القتل والانتقام تحدث من ذوي النفوس المريضة في كل مكان .. لكن ردة الفعل الغاضبة والغير طبيعية للجماهير اللبنانية والتي وصلت لدرجة دخول المشفى وطعن القاتل وسحله في الشوارع وتعريته وشنقه وتعليقه عارياً كما ولدته أمه في الطرقات لهي ردة فعل غريبة تنم عن درجات عالية جداً من العنصرية والكراهية التي تزخر بها النفوس.
حقاً ودون مبالغة الشعوب العربية كلها تعاني من أزمات نفسية حادة .. لابد لها أن تخضع لعلاج نفسي منظم!
كافة الشعوب العربية دون استثناء ضحايا اكتئاب وكراهيات وغضب محموم يتفجر دون تمييز .. لعل ما فعلته مبارة كرة قدم بشعبين أكبر دليل على ذلك*

----------


## محمد البنيان

*اخي معد الطرح* 
*بهدوء لماذا تتجاهل ردي ؟*
*اين أدب النقاش .. والا كراهيه كما جاء في طرحك* 
*حقا وصدق ما جاء به سعادة الدكتور المهندس الفاضل جمال الشربيني* 
*في سؤاله للاشقاء المصرين*

----------


## مؤمن007

*يا أخي و الله كراهية شديدة و اسمحولي ان كل سيد فاضل بيتكلم عن الشعارات الفارغة و الوحدة الوطنية و الكلام الهوائي ده يبقى بيضيع وقت و بيملى سطور من الورق الفاضي

مهما تكون جريمة هذا الشاب مهما تكون جريمته فلا ابالغ ان قلت ان الذي حدث به هو جريمة جريمة بكل المقاييس 

سبحان الله مشفناش طلقات على الاسرائيلين و لا السوريين لازم مصر تشوفها من اللبنانين 

نفس الشيء مع حماس  الطلقات لا توجه الى الداخل و انما توجه الى مصر انا مع اخي (( ابن رشد المصري ))

في عبارته الاخيرة* 




> حقاً ودون مبالغة الشعوب العربية كلها تعاني من أزمات نفسية حادة .. لابد لها أن تخضع لعلاج نفسي منظم!
> كافة الشعوب العربية دون استثناء ضحايا اكتئاب وكراهيات وغضب محموم يتفجر دون تمييز .. لعل ما فعلته مبارة كرة قدم بشعبين أكبر دليل على ذلك


*هذه هي الحقيقة 

انما شعارات جوفاء بان الوحدة  اه يمكن قصد السادة الوحدة التانية العزلة يعني يمكن انا فهمت غلط 

اتفرجوا بالله عليكم و شوفوا هذه الجريمة الشنعاء* 

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=33279


*تمثيل كأنه كان اسرائيلي ده الاسرائيلي و الله يحترموه مع انه مستبيح اعراضهم و اراضيهم 

لا اله الا الله 

*


*تذكروا في سياق الكلام انه مشتبه فيه 

ثانيا معاه قوة قوامه 6 افراد 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ و الله شيء يضحك 

*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*بسم الله الهادي .. 
الخيانات العربية منتشرة في التاريخ الحديث نذكر منها الأتي:

* رسالة محمد ابراهيم عجال الرئيس الصومالي السابق إلى اسحاق رابين في الثالث من يوليو (تموز) عام 1995 يهاجم فيها العرب ويطلب الدعم من اسرائيل .. كانت رسالة شديدة المهانة فيها من الإعجاب بإسرائيل الكثير والثناء عليها في قدرتها على التعامل مع العرب الذين حط كثيراً من قدرهم وينهيها بتوقيع خادمكم المطيع!
لا عجب أن إسرائيل استغلت الرسالة أعظم استغلال في الترويج لها كدولة ذات سيادة في المنطقة فأذاعتها في المحطات الغربية وإن كانت نظيراتها العربية أحرجت كثيراً من أن تأتي بأي خبر عنها.

* إفشاء الملك الأردني حسين لموعد حرب أكتوبر وبيعه البخس المصريين والسوريين لليهود .. وقد إعترف بذلك في لقاء مع بي بي سي الإخبارية .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydl6w5Jnork

* شهدت اتفاقية فيصل ابن الشريف حسين وممثل المملكة الحجازية مع وايزمان ممثل الحركة الصهيونية واحدة من أوائل الإعترافات العربية باسرائيل



http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A7%...85%D8%A7%D9%86

* موقف الوفد السوري للجنة السلام في باريس عام 1919، بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى، عندما أعلن رئيس الوفد ـ شكري غنام ـ أمام اللجنة عن تطلعاتهم لإقامة سوريا مستقلة ومنفصلة «وفي إطارها تعمل الحركة القومية السورية على التوصل إلى تفاهم وترتيبات مع الحركة الصهيونية يعتمد على فتح أبواب فلسطين أمام الهجرة اليهودية، وأن يحكم اليهود فيها عندما يصبحون الأغلبية، ولحين ذلك تتمتع فلسطين بحكم ذاتي مرتبطة فدرالياً مع سوريا المستقلة المنفصلة»!

* الاتفاق بين جماعة القوميين في سوريا ولبنان (بزعامة نجيب سفير وكان معه يوسف موازين، ورشيد فارس، ونجيب هاشم، وانطون شحادة)، مع التنظيم اليهودي، والذي وقع باسم «يشوع حذكفن» في 26 مارس (آذار) 1920، وفي البند الأول من الاتفاق جاء «ان حكومات سوريا ولبنان تعترف باستقلال فلسطين ويكون للحركة الصهيونية الحق في بناء وطن قومي للشعب اليهودي فيها..»!

* الاتفاق بين ممثل الوكالة اليهودية، وكان يمثلها يومذاك «برنارد جوزيف»، وتوفيق عواد نيابة عن البطريرك الماروني في لبنان «انطون عريضة» في 30 مايو (أيار) 1946.

* المفاوضات التي جرت بين فرنسا والكتلة الوطنية السورية من أجل التوقيع على اتفاقية تتمتع فيها سوريا بمساحة واسعة من الاستقلال السياسي، في حين طلب الزعماء السوريون مساعدة الحركة الصهيونية، خاصة ان رئيس الحكومة الفرنسية كان «ليون بلوم» اليهودي الذي لعب دوراً كبيراً في عام 1929 في تكوين الادارة الصهيونية الموسعة للوكالة اليهودية».
يقول موشيه ساسون «.. وترأس الوفد السوري في اغسطس 1930، شكري القوتلي (الذي اصبح رئيس سوريا بعد الاستقلال)، وضم الوفد السادة لطفي الحفار وفخري البارودي وفائز الخوري، وجميعهم من الزعماء المعروفين! وفي عام 1937 وبعد ان تولت الكتلة الوطنية الحكم، اجتمع الياهو ساسون والياهو افشتين في دمشق مع جميل مردم رئيس حكومة سوريا، وشكري القوتلي، الذي تولى وزارة الدفاع في ذلك الوقت، وفخري البارودي الذي تولى وزارة الإعلام السورية». ثم قال موشيه ساسون مستطرداً: «.. وقد كتب الياهو ساسون عن ذلك الاجتماع قائلا: لقد أعرب القوتلي عن أمله في أن اتفاقا يهوديا عربيا سيجلب فائدة اقتصادية لأرض فلسطين ولسوريا، وان السوريين سيسعدون كثيرا اذا عم الرخاء والهدوء في ارض اسرائيل وسوريا معاً».
وحول اللقاء مع جميل مردم قال: «لقد شكرنا على التهاني التي ارسلها له حاييم* وايزمن وموشيه شرتوك» واضاف «ان اللقاءين اللذين كانا له مع وايزمن تركا انطباعاً ايجابياً، واكد انه طالما ان لدى اليهود سياسيا رفيع المستوى من امثال وايزمن، وخبيرا في شؤون الشرق الاوسط مثل موشيه شرتوك، فإنه، أي جميل مردم، سيكون متفائلاً وعلى قناعة بأن أي سؤال عن العلاقات بين اليهود والعرب عاجلاً أو آجلاً سيجد الإجابة عنه! وقال جميل مردم انه حتى الآن لم يتحقق السلام بين الشعبين، لكنه نزاع بين اقرباء وليس بين غرباء».

يتبع

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

*
* وفي مصر يقول موشيه ساسون بدأت المفاوضات عام 1945 بلقاء بين حاييم وايزمن وعلي ماهر باشا رئيس حكومة مصر آنذاك، واستمرت الاتصالات مع مصر مع إسماعيل صدقي باشا ووزير خارجية مصر، وحضر اللقاءات الياهو ساسون، وقد أبدت مصر في ذلك الوقت اهتمامها بتأييد الوكالة اليهودية في صراع مصر السياسي حول مستقبل السودان ومستقبل القواعد العسكرية البريطانية في مصر.. وكان موقف مصر تجاه قضية اليهود آنذاك هو أن مصر مستعدة لمناقشة حل تقسيم فلسطين وحلول أخرى كإقامة دولة ثنائية القومية أو دولة فيدرالية، تعترف بوجود صلة بين قضية ارض فلسطين ومفاوضاتها البريطانية. وأمام المعارضة البريطانية في ذلك الوقت لتقسيم ارض فلسطين، أُجبرت مصر بضغط من بريطانيا على اتخاذ مواقف متطرفة اكثر في ما يتعلق بأرض فلسطين وتوقفت المفاوضات بينها وبين الوكالة اليهودية». «.. أما الاتصالات مع الملك عبد الله فقد ادارها ايضا الياهو ساسون واشتركت معهم بين الفينة والأخرى غولدا مائير، وايضا عزرا دنين، ويعقوب شمعوني.

* اشارة رقم 24 
7 /5/1948
من: المخابرات
الى: العمليات
تحرك احمد عبد العزيز ساعة 2200 مع قواته الى خان يونس.
ابتدأت قوات شرق الاردن فى الانسحاب من غزة الى شمال الخليل.
مصدر غير مؤكد ان اليهود سيحتلون العوجة فى ظرف 48 ساعة .


هذه الفقرة من دفاتر يوميات حرب فلسطين 1948 واليكم تعليق عليه

هذه الاشارة فى يومية الحرب برقم24 بتاريخ7مايو واقعة مهمة ومن الغريب ان احدا لم يتوقف امامها بالقدر الكافى ، ولو حدث لاستوجبت على الاقل تساؤلا يمكن ان تعطى ومضة لون للتنبيه والتحذير
تقول الاشارة بالنص :
ابتدات قوات شرق الاردن فى الانسحاب من غزة
كان المنطقى ان تنتظر قوات جيش شرق الاردن فى مواقعها حتى تسلمها الى القوات المصرية الداخلة الى هذا القطاع للعمل فية بعد اسبوع واحد لكنها بدلا من ذلك قررت تركة رغم وجود دلائل ظاهرة فى اشارات سابقة(الاشارة رقم 19بتاريخ4مايو)تتحدث عن وصول اربعين مصفحة للمستعمرات المجاورة للحدود المصرية الملاصقة لقطاع غزة
والملفت للنظر انه بعد وصول المصفحات الاسرائيلية الى المستعمرات المجاورة للحدود المصرية ان احد الاشارات (رقم20 بتاريخ4مايو ) تتحدث عن قيام القوات البريطانية بتسليم عربات مصفحة لقوات الملك عبد الله قى رفح على الحدود المصرية
اى ان التسلسل المنطقى لهذه الاشارة :
- اليهود يرسلون تعزيزات الى جوار منطقة غزة
- الانجليز يدعمون موقف الملك عبد الله بتسليمه مصفحات من معسكرهم فى رفح
- القرار عن تدخل القوات المصرية فى فلسطبن يصبح معروفا
- القوات الاردنية تنسحب من غزة وتتركها قبل ايام من وصول القوات المصرية المرتقب اليها
- ومعنى ذلك ترك فسحة اسيوع للقوات اليهودية تتحرك فى المنطقة بغير رقابة او اعتراض
وبصرف النظر عن المعانى التى يمكن استخلاصها من هذه التحركات السريعة على خطوط القتال فالثابت ان وراء ذلك قرارا سياسيا اتخذ فى عمان مؤداه انه بما ان الجيش المصرى سوف يدخل الى فلسطين فان هناك ضرورة سياسية ملحة فى تجنب اتصال على الارض بين قوات مصرية وقوات اردنية وهو ماتسهل ترجمته بعد ذلك الى تجنب وجود حدود مشتركة بين مصر والاردن وذلك ما حدث بالفعل فيما بعد وحين نفذت القوات اليهودية من قلب النقب الى خليج العقبة وانسحبت امامها سرية اردنية وتركتها تحتل موقع " ام الرشراش " الذى بنى علية فيما بعد ميناء ايلات
من كتاب العروش والجيوش 

*  في عام 1936 من إخماد الثورة الفلسطينية والتي مهدت لاحتلال فلسطين ونكبتها عام 1948 عندما كانت فلسطين مستعمرة من قبل الانكليز وكان الشعب آنذاك في حالة ثورة وتمرد وعصيان وإضراب شامل استمر 183 يوماً وعصيان وإضراب شامل استمر 183 يوماً ضد الاستعمار الإنكليزي، حيث لم يستطع الاستعمار وقتها من إيقاف هذه الثورة وإنما لجأ إلى أساليب القمع والسجون والتشريد ولما عجزوا عن كسر طوق ذلك الإضراب الشهير حاولت الحكومة البريطانية في يوم 8 أيار 1936 أن تخفّف من الاستياء الشعبي (بإيفاد لجنة تحقيق ملكية لتحري أسباب الثورة ووضع الحلول المناسبة) لكن عرب فلسطين رفضوا هذه اللجنة وحلولها والتي قصد بها الاستعمار كسر الإضراب وإخماد الثورة.
وبعد الفشل لدريع للحكومة البريطانية من إخماد هذه الثورة العارمة قررت أن تستخدم نفوذها عن طريق الأمراء والحكام العرب في ضرب هذه الثورة حيث لجأت إلى الأمير عبد الله حاكم الأردن لفك الإضراب وإيقاف الثورة إلا أنها لم تتمكن من الوصول إلى بغياها فلم يجد الإنكليز آنذاك ملجأً إلا إلى (ملك المملكة العربية السعودية) عبد العزيز آل سعود لأنه لن يألو جهداً في خدمتهم بعد أن أُغلقت جميع الأبواب في وجوه المستعمرين لولا أن قوّض لهم هذا ووجدوا فيه البديل المناسب الذي يتّقن الدور المنوط به حيث وجدوا ما يصبون إليه عنده. يومها بعث عبد العزيز برسالة إلى الفلسطينيين كتبها مستشاره جون فيلبي باسم القادة العرب (ولا يخفى على القارئ أن القادة العرب آنذاك كان يقصد بهم عبد العزيز وأولاده) وبعثها بواسطة رئيس اللجنة العليا (أمين الحسيني) وأطلقوا على هذه الرسالة باسم (النداء). حيث يقول عبد العزيز في هذه الرسالة (إلى أبنائنا الأعزاء عرب فلسطين... لقد تألمنا كثيراً للحالة السائدة في فلسطين فنحن بالاتفاق مع ملوك العرب والأمير عبد الله ندعوكم للإخلاد إلى السكينة وإيقاف الإضراب حقناً للدماء. معتمدين على الله وحسن نوايا صديقتنا الحكومة البريطانية ورغبتها المعلنة لتحقيق العدل وثقوا بأننا سنواصل السعي في سبيل مساعدتكم).
اجتمع فيصل بقيادة فلسطين في القدس الشريفة في ذلك الاجتماع قال فيصل: ـ
(حينما أرسلني والدي عبد العزيز في مهمتي هذه إليكم فرحت فرحتين الفرحة الأولى: كان من أجل زيارة المسجد الأقصى والصلاة في بيت المقدس، أما الفرحة الثانية: فكانت فرحتي بلقاء هؤلاء الثوار لأبشّرهم أن جهودهم لم تذهب سدى وأن ثورتهم قد أثمرت بإثارة اهتمام صديقتنا بريطانيا العظمى التي أكدت لوالدي حينما رأت اهتمامه بفلسطين إنها لن تخيب آمال الفلسطينيين. وبناءاً على ما عرفته من صدق نوايا بريطانيا أستطيع أن أقسم لكم بالله أن بريطانيا صادقة فيما وعدتنا به وأن بريطانيا تعهدت لوالدي أنها عازمة على حل القضية الفلسطينية) .
وهكذا نجحت المخططات  في فك الإضراب وإخماد الثورة الفلسطينية في عام 11/10/1936م. ويقول (جون فيلبي) المستشار لعبد العزيز في إخماده هذه الثورة بعد رجوعه من القدس عندما رافق سعود وفيصل في رحلتها إليها:
ولقد سرّت القيادة البريطانية أعظم سرور ونلنا على أثرها ثلاثة أوسمة تقديرية الأول لي والثاني لعبد العزيز والثالث لفيصل لهذا الدور بل لهذا الفاصل التاريخي الذي قام به صديقها الحميم عبد العزيز آل سعود ووجهت إليه رسالة شكر تفيض بالعواطف العمله الذي عجز عن فعله الجميع كما سرَّ قادة اليهود في فلسطين لهذا الجهد السعودي الجبار. أما زعماء فلسطين فيقول (جون فيلبي) فقد شعروا بخيبة أمل بعدها وجاءوا يتهافتون إلى الرياض طالبين من عبد العزيز (تحقيق ما وعدهم به من صديقته بريطانيا) وحملهم بعض المسؤولية لكونه أقنعهم بصدق نوايا بريطانيا فحلّوا الإضراب وأوقفوا الثورة ثم أطلعوه على إحصائية أكيدة تثبت تزايد أعداد اليهود في أنحاء كثيرة من فلسطين بتسهيلات ومساعدات عسكرية واقتصادية تقدمها لهم بريطانيا لكن مرة يأتون فيها إليه (إن بريطانيا لن تخون العرب وإنني سأبحث الأمور مع أصحبانا البريطانيين).
ويقول (وايزمن) مؤسس دولة اليهود في 11/3/1942 عندما كان يودع (جون مارتن) سكرتير تشرشل الذي كان السكرتير العام للجنة بيل (قال تشرشل لي: «أريد أن تعلم أنني وضعت مشروعاً لكم وهو لا ينفذ إلا بعد نهاية الحرب، إنني أريد الشرق الأوسط وكبير كبراء هذا الشرق على شرط أن يتفق معكم أولاً ومتى تمّ هذا فلعيكم أن تأخذوا منه ما تريدون أخذه وليس من كش في أننا سنساعدكم في هذا وعليك أن تحتفظ بكتمان السر ولكن أنقله إلى (روزفلت) وبر الرجل بوعد، بل بر الرجلان بالوعد وتعاونت بريطانيا وبن سعود وأمريكا على دعمنا بأشياء أعلنت وأشياء أهمها لم يعلن)

***
تلك نبذة عن بعض الخيانات وليست كلها .. اذ يبدو ان المنتدى فيه مشاكل تضايقني عند كتابتي لأي رد فيه وتؤخرني في المشاركة به 
الخلاصة .. لم تكن مصر أول من اعترف باسرائيل لكنها والحق يقال كانت أول من حشد الجميع ضدها في عهد عبد الناصر.
الخيانات العربية كثيرة ومنتشرة على مر التاريخ لا مجال لذكرها كلها الأن في هذا الرد لكن تفسيري دوماً لمشكلتنا نحن المصريين والتي لا أنفك عن ذكرها دوماً هي اختلاف أيدلوجيتنا عن غيرنا من العرب .. نحن نكثر من الحديث عن الماضي والحاضر .. جدليين بطبعنا ناقدين لأحوالنا .. جدالنا وحديثنا الكثير ذلك عن كل ما لا يرضينا سواء في ماضي لنا اندثر وراح أو حاضر مؤلم نحياه هو من يصورنا دوماً في صور أسوء مما نحن عليه .. في حين ان غيرنا من الدول تاريخهم يعج بما هو أسوأ ولا يناقشه أهله لا على مستوى داخلي مغلق ولا على مستوى منفتح كما هو حالنا.
لعلكم تلحظوا إختلاف الأيدلوجيات هذه في إعلام الدول العربية وإعلامنا .. أنظروا كيف يكون حديث السعوديين أو الأردنيين عن مليكهم مثلاً وكيف نتحدث نحن عن حكامنا رغم أنهم ليسوا بأسوأ بأي حال من الأحوال .. أخي محمد البنيان .. نحن المصريين لا نقول "سعادة" و"حضرة" عند مخاطبتنا لبعضنا البعض .. لا أعرف لماذا ذكرتني بمرة استمعت فيها الى مذيع سعودي قال "سيدنا ومولانا ومليكنا الملك عبد الله" فلما تأففت من التبجيل الزائد استغربني أصدقائي السعوديين يومها وسألوني ألا تقولوا مثل ما نقول على رئيسكم؟! .. قلت لهم نقول "مبارك" فقط! .. ذلك ببساطة هو الفارق بيننا وبينهم وهذه ببساطة أساس مشكلتنا في اظهار مصر دوماً بصورة سيئة وفي واقع الأمر الفساد الذي نفضحه ونتحدث عنه مستشري في كل جسد عربي.

مقالات أنصح بالقاء نظرة عليها
http://www.aawsat.com/leader.asp?sec...3&issueno=8324
http://www.as7apcool.com/vb/showthread.php?t=336674
*

----------


## mohameddessouki

طعن عدد من القرويين اللبنانيين الغاضبين مواطناً مصرياً حتى الموت، بعد اتهامه بقتل 4 أفراد من أسرة واحدة. وقالت مصادر أمنية لبنانية إن المئات من سكان قرية "كترمايا" جنوب شرق العاصمة بيروت اعتقلوا المصرى محمد مسالم، قبل أن يقتلوه، ثم علقوه فى إحدى ضواحى القرية أمام المارة.ويتهم أهل القرية مسالم بإطلاق النار على طفلتين إحداهما فى السابعة من عمرها والثانية فى التاسعة، إضافة إلى جديهما، وذكرت تقارير صحفية أن قوات الأمن اعتقلت الشاب المصرى، وخلال تمثيله الجريمة انهال عليه أهالى القرية الغاضبون وأصابوه بإصابات بالغة، ونقل إلى أحد المستشفيات، لكن أهالى القرية هاجموه، وقتلوه ثم علقوه مشنوقاً.وقال مصدر مطلع داخل جهاز الأمن الداخلى اللبنانى إن التحريات الأولية أكدت أن القتيل كان ينوى الزواج بإحدى فتيات العائلة التى قتل 4 من أفرادها، وعندما رفض رب الأسرة قرر الشاب الانتقام، وبعد 24 ساعة من ارتكابه الجريمة، ألقى القبض عليه واعترف بارتكابها، وأثناء اصطحابه لتمثيلها هاجم سكان القرية قوات الأمن وانهالوا على المتهم طعناً بالسكاكين.ونقل إلى المستشفى ولم يكن فارق الحياة بعد، ثم هاجم الأهالى الغاضبون المستشفى وأجهزوا عليه بداخله، حتى فارق الحياة، وربطوه بالحبال وسحلوه بسيارة مملوكة لأحد أفراد الأسرة داخل طرقات البلدة، وبعد ذلك عُلق من رقبته على عمود كهرباء لمدة ساعة، وتدخلت قوات الجيش اللبنانى بعد اضطراب الأوضاع داخل القرية، وفشل الشرطة فى تخليص الجثة من الأهالى.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> طعن عدد من القرويين اللبنانيين الغاضبين مواطناً مصرياً حتى الموت، بعد اتهامه بقتل 4 أفراد من أسرة واحدة. وقالت مصادر أمنية لبنانية إن المئات من سكان قرية "كترمايا" جنوب شرق العاصمة بيروت اعتقلوا المصرى محمد مسالم، قبل أن يقتلوه، ثم علقوه فى إحدى ضواحى القرية أمام المارة.ويتهم أهل القرية مسالم بإطلاق النار على طفلتين إحداهما فى السابعة من عمرها والثانية فى التاسعة، إضافة إلى جديهما، وذكرت تقارير صحفية أن قوات الأمن اعتقلت الشاب المصرى، وخلال تمثيله الجريمة انهال عليه أهالى القرية الغاضبون وأصابوه بإصابات بالغة، ونقل إلى أحد المستشفيات، لكن أهالى القرية هاجموه، وقتلوه ثم علقوه مشنوقاً.وقال مصدر مطلع داخل جهاز الأمن الداخلى اللبنانى إن التحريات الأولية أكدت أن القتيل كان ينوى الزواج بإحدى فتيات العائلة التى قتل 4 من أفرادها، وعندما رفض رب الأسرة قرر الشاب الانتقام، وبعد 24 ساعة من ارتكابه الجريمة، ألقى القبض عليه واعترف بارتكابها، وأثناء اصطحابه لتمثيلها هاجم سكان القرية قوات الأمن وانهالوا على المتهم طعناً بالسكاكين.ونقل إلى المستشفى ولم يكن فارق الحياة بعد، ثم هاجم الأهالى الغاضبون المستشفى وأجهزوا عليه بداخله، حتى فارق الحياة، وربطوه بالحبال وسحلوه بسيارة مملوكة لأحد أفراد الأسرة داخل طرقات البلدة، وبعد ذلك عُلق من رقبته على عمود كهرباء لمدة ساعة، وتدخلت قوات الجيش اللبنانى بعد اضطراب الأوضاع داخل القرية، وفشل الشرطة فى تخليص الجثة من الأهالى.



 :f: أخى العزيز الأستاذ محمد دسوقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سأتكلم معك بصفتى مصرى مولود فى مصر وله روابط وثيقة جدا بلبنان أثنان من إخواتى الإناث  (ر) و (م) متزوجات من لبنانيين (ع) و(ق) على الترتيب ويقيمان فى بيروت منذ عام 1969  وأخى  الأصغر (ش) متزوج من قريبة زوج أختى (ر) وهى أرملة حاليا وتتنقل بين القاهرة وبيروت ودبى حيث أبناءها يعملون فى دبى وهكذا الحال بالنسبة لأختى (م) والتى تعيش مع زوجها (ق) فى بيروت أما أخى الأصغر (ش) فله من الأبناء والبنات ثلاثة صبيان وبنت (يتلقون تعليمهم الراقى هناك) يعيشون مع أمهم فى صيدا (جنوب لبنان وما أدراك ما هو جنوب لبنان)  بينما الزوج المسكين يعيش متنقلا بين القاهرة وصيدا وهناك أيضا أبنة أختى (ر) لها أبنة (ش) متزوجة من لبنانى يعمل فى القاهرة فى مجال الإعلانات.... تداخل ما بعده تداخل بين مصر ولبنان.....

والآن نجئ لهذا الحادث البشع والبربرى الذى وقع لهذا الشاب المصرى الباحث عن لقمة عيشه بعيدا عن غول البطالة المصرية والذى وقع فى حب فتاة لبنانية ومن ثم تقدم للزواج منها فرفض طلبه فأسودت الدنيا أمامه وأرتكب فعلته الشنعاء وقتل أطفال وعجزة بدون رحمة وتوالت الأحداث بسرعة وحدث الإنتقام الجماعى البربرى بهذه الطريقة البشعة ومن ثم جاء كالعادة إستنكار حكومتنا ودولتنا وهم لا يعلمون أنهم السبب الجذرى لكل المشاكل المزمنة التى يواجهها الشعب المصرى فى الداخل والخارج !

----------


## mohameddessouki

> أخى العزيز الأستاذ محمد دسوقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سأتكلم معك بصفتى مصرى مولود فى مصر وله روابط وثيقة جدا بلبنان أثنان من إخواتى الإناث  (ر) و (م) متزوجات من لبنانيين (ع) و(ق) على الترتيب ويقيمان فى بيروت منذ عام 1969  وأخى  الأصغر (ش) متزوج من قريبة زوج أختى (ر) وهى أرملة حاليا وتتنقل بين القاهرة وبيروت ودبى حيث أبناءها يعملون فى دبى وهكذا الحال بالنسبة لأختى (م) والتى تعيش مع زوجها (ق) فى بيروت أما أخى الأصغر (ش) فله من الأبناء والبنات ثلاثة صبيان وبنت (يتلقون تعليمهم الراقى هناك) يعيشون مع أمهم فى صيدا (جنوب لبنان وما أدراك ما هو جنوب لبنان)  بينما الزوج المسكين يعيش متنقلا بين القاهرة وصيدا وهناك أيضا أبنة أختى (ر) لها أبنة (ش) متزوجة من لبنانى يعمل فى القاهرة فى مجال الإعلانات.... تداخل ما بعده تداخل بين مصر ولبنان.....
> 
> والآن نجئ لهذا الحادث البشع والبربرى الذى وقع لهذا الشاب المصرى الباحث عن لقمة عيشه بعيدا عن غول البطالة المصرية والذى وقع فى حب فتاة لبنانية ومن ثم تقدم للزواج منها فرفض طلبه فأسودت الدنيا أمامه وأرتكب فعلته الشنعاء وقتل أطفال وعجزة بدون رحمة وتوالت الأحداث بسرعة وحدث الإنتقام الجماعى البربرى بهذه الطريقة البشعة ومن ثم جاء كالعادة إستنكار حكومتنا ودولتنا وهم لا يعلمون أنهم السبب الجذرى لكل المشاكل المزمنة التى يواجهها الشعب المصرى فى الداخل والخارج !


 اخى دكتور جمال          مع احترامى لم تجاوب على سؤالى: لماذا هذا الغل؟        لماذا يتم الانتقام من ( متهم) قبل ثبوت التهمة ؟     اين رجال الشرطة ؟      لماذا سلمت الشرطة المتهم للجماهير تفتك به وتقف موقف الحايد او مشاهد مصارعة الثيران ؟    اين الامن فى المستشفى التى نقل اليها المتهم بعد اعتداء الجماهير عليه ؟        اين الشرطة طوال اكثر من ساعة فتك الناس بالمتهم فى المستشفى واجهزوا عليه ثم سحلوه فى الشوارع ثم تم صلبه على احد اعمدة الانارة؟        كيف لم تتمكن الشرطة من القبض على القتلة  الذين نفذوا هذا العمل الاجرامى برغم تصوير كل المشاهد بالكاميرات للتليفونات المحمول؟        هل يعقل ان تكون هناك بلد الجماهير اقوى من الشرطة والجيش؟         لماذا كانت تهتف الجماهير الله اكبر الله اكبر كما لو كانوا قد قتلوا اسرائيليا ؟           هل لو حدث ذلك من مواطن من اى دولة اخرى  حتى قطر  هل كان رد فعل الجماهير بمثل ذلك؟          وهل كانت دولة القتيل يكون رد فعلها كما هو حادث فى مصر  ؟        هل لو كان القتيل اسرائيليا ماذا سيكون رد فعل اسرائيل ؟           لماذا يلقى المصرى خارج بلدة معاملة خاصة من الاحتقار والذلال والمهانة  ؟شكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## ROFIDA

قرات عنة اليوم هذا الحادث المولم الغريب ان السلطات لم تقم بحمايتة بعد معرفة الناس بوجودة وتركة الى الاهالى الا ان فعلت بة ذلك  انتقاما للاهالى لما فعلة وتدخلت الشرطة بعد فوات الاوان او كان مدبر لا اعلم

----------


## فتى مصر

شعوب همجية بفعلتها تلك تفقد اى تعاطف معها فى المستقبل ... الخارجية المصرية ايضا تلام على عدم حماية مواطنيها حتى المتهمين ...


تحياتى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> اخى دكتور جمال          مع احترامى لم تجاوب على سؤالى: لماذا هذا الغل؟        لماذا يتم الانتقام من ( متهم) قبل ثبوت التهمة ؟     اين رجال الشرطة ؟      لماذا سلمت الشرطة المتهم للجماهير تفتك به وتقف موقف الحايد او مشاهد مصارعة الثيران ؟    اين الامن فى المستشفى التى نقل اليها المتهم بعد اعتداء الجماهير عليه ؟        اين الشرطة طوال اكثر من ساعة فتك الناس بالمتهم فى المستشفى واجهزوا عليه ثم سحلوه فى الشوارع ثم تم صلبه على احد اعمدة الانارة؟        كيف لم تتمكن الشرطة من القبض على القتلة  الذين نفذوا هذا العمل الاجرامى برغم تصوير كل المشاهد بالكاميرات للتليفونات المحمول؟        هل يعقل ان تكون هناك بلد الجماهير اقوى من الشرطة والجيش؟         لماذا كانت تهتف الجماهير الله اكبر الله اكبر كما لو كانوا قد قتلوا اسرائيليا ؟           هل لو حدث ذلك من مواطن من اى دولة اخرى  حتى قطر  هل كان رد فعل الجماهير بمثل ذلك؟          وهل كانت دولة القتيل يكون رد فعلها كما هو حادث فى مصر  ؟        هل لو كان القتيل اسرائيليا ماذا سيكون رد فعل اسرائيل ؟           لماذا يلقى المصرى خارج بلدة معاملة خاصة من الاحتقار والذلال والمهانة  ؟شكرا لمرورك الكريم


 :f: أخى العزيز الأستاذ محمد دسوقى
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طب ما أنا قلتك السبب الجذرى للمشكلة لازم يعنى اللف والدوران ... الحكاية أهى حصلت فى لبنان على هذا المستوى الوحشى وبتحصل فى السعودية (جلد علنى) وحصلت فى الكويت وطرد المصريين المؤيدين للبرادعى علشان  خاطر عيون النظام الحاكم ورداً للجميل  وإعدام المصريين فى ليبيا ... مش كنا أحنا أولى نضرب ونعدم عيالنا براحتنا جوه بلدنا لو كانت بلدنا مفيهاش بطالة وأمنا الغولة مصر بتاكل حقوق عيالها عمال على بطال لغاية ما عيالها طفشوا منها واللى وصل لبنان أهو لقى حتفه واللى ما وصلشى أهو غرق فى الأبيض!

----------


## mohameddessouki

> أخى العزيز الأستاذ محمد دسوقى
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> طب ما أنا قلتك السبب الجذرى للمشكلة لازم يعنى اللف والدوران ... الحكاية أهى حصلت فى لبنان على هذا المستوى الوحشى وبتحصل فى السعودية (جلد علنى) وحصلت فى الكويت وطرد المصريين المؤيدين للبرادعى علشان  خاطر عيون النظام الحاكم ورداً للجميل  وإعدام المصريين فى ليبيا ... مش كنا أحنا أولى نضرب ونعدم عيالنا براحتنا جوه بلدنا لو كانت بلدنا مفيهاش بطالة وأمنا الغولة مصر بتاكل حقوق عيالها عمال على بطال لغاية ما عيالها طفشوا منها واللى وصل لبنان أو لقى حتفه واللى ما وصلشى أهو غرق فى الأبيض!


 ما احنا بنعدمهم جوة ونواب الشعب بيطالبوا بضربهم بالنار.......يبقى جوة وبرة!!!!!لكم الله ياشعب مصرشكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## mohameddessouki

> شعوب همجية بفعلتها تلك تفقد اى تعاطف معها فى المستقبل ... الخارجية المصرية ايضا تلام على عدم حماية مواطنيها حتى المتهمين ...
> 
> 
> تحياتى


ان هذا يدل على ان هناك دول فى القرن الواحد والعشرين لديها حكومة ديكور........ لو كان هذا حدث فى وسط افريقيا وبلاد البوجوبوجو.....لكان هناك من يوقف هذه المذبحة الخوف ان تكون هذه عادة فى باقى الدول العربية... ....ويصبح المواطن المصرى فيها ملوش ديةشكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## mohameddessouki

> قرات عنة اليوم هذا الحادث المولم الغريب ان السلطات لم تقم بحمايتة بعد معرفة الناس بوجودة وتركة الى الاهالى الا ان فعلت بة ذلك  انتقاما للاهالى لما فعلة وتدخلت الشرطة بعد فوات الاوان او كان مدبر لا اعلم


المصيبة اننا اكتشفنا تضامن الشعوب العربية وحكامها ضد كل ما هو مصرى.....الشرطة والنيابة التى جاءت بالمتهم وهو مازال ( متهم) تسلم المتهم للناس ليفتكوا بالمتهم الذى لم تثبت جريمته بعد...... دولة يخاف فيها الشرطة والنيابة من الشعب...!!!    فالشعب هناك هو القاضى والجلاد.....فى غياب الحكومة ...!!!!  الخوف من اشاعة ان هذه القرية من جنوب بيروت حيث يسيطر عليها حزب الله والتاس هناك محتقنة بسبب  قضية خلية حزب الله فى مصر....... كل المصايب جاية لنا بسبب حكومتنا اللى مبهدلانا وسط العالم                       شكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## mohameddessouki

> شعوب همجية بفعلتها تلك تفقد اى تعاطف معها فى المستقبل ... الخارجية المصرية ايضا تلام على عدم حماية مواطنيها حتى المتهمين ...
> 
> 
> تحياتى


لولا انى خايف ليحصل مع مصر اللى حصل مع الجزائر... ونروح نعتذر لهم زى ما عملنا فى الجزائرلكنت قلت معاك حقشكرا لمرورك الكريم

----------


## ROOS

لبنان يلاحق متورطين في "سحل" مصري حتى الموت والتمثيل بجثته



قال مسؤولون لبنانيون إنهم سيقدمون للعدالة قرويين غاضبين قتلوا مصرياً يشتبه فيه بارتكاب جريمة قتل، وعلقوا جثته بخطاف قصاب في هجوم انتقامي أصاب البلاد بالصدمة. 

وكان المشتبه فيه ويدعى محمد مسلم، يعيش في قرية كترمايا الجبلية في جنوب شرق لبنان قد اعتقل يوم الأربعاء الماضي للاشتباه في قتله رجلاً مسناً وزوجته وحفيدتيهما. 

وعندما أحضرته الشرطة إلى مسرح الجريمة لتمثيلها أمس الخميس، تغلب حشد غاضب على رجال الشرطة وضربوا مسلم بالعصي والحجارة وطعنوه ثم جردوه من ملابسه عدا الملابس الداخلية والجوارب وهم يهللون، وسحلوه في الشوارع ثم علقوه في عامود إنارة بخطاف قصاب. قبل ان تأتي الشرطة وتأخذ الجثة. 


الخارجية المصرية تدين التمثيل بجثة شاب مصري قتل أربع لبنانين 
الوزير نجار يستنكر فظاعة جريمة كترمايا ويتمسك بحكم القانون 




ووصف وزير العدل اللبناني إبراهيم نجار الجريمة بأنها "همجية". وقال "لا شيء في العالم يمكن أن يكون أساساً قانونياً لردة الفعل الجماعية التي حصلت، والتي ستنعكس سلباً على صورة لبنان في العالم، وستحطم ما تبقى من هيبة للقضاء والقانون والأمن في لبنان، وتعطي إشارات يرفضها العقل البشري". 

وأضاف أن "السلطات القضائية تمتلك أسماء عشرة أشخاص من الذين قاموا بهذه الجريمة البشعة". 

ونقلت الوكالة الوطنية للإعلام عن الرئيس ميشال سليمان قوله إنه أمر وزيري الداخلية والعدل "بوجوب ملاحقة المرتكبين وإنزال العقوبات الصارمة بحق المقصرين". 

ونشرت قنوات تلفزيونية لقطات مصورة التقطت بالهاتف المحمول لعملية قتل المشتبه فيه. وهيمنت عملية القتل على تغطية الصحف والبرامج الحوارية اليوم الجمعة. 

ولم يبد كثير من السكان المحليين شعوراً بالندم على قتله، في حين قال آخرون إن السلطات تتحمل بعض المسؤولية عن إرساله علناً في حراسة عدد قليل من أفراد الشرطة. 

وقال البقال خالد السيد "نشكر قوات الأمن على تسليمها القاتل لنا كهدية حتى يمكننا الثأر لأطفالنا بأيدينا". 

ودانت السفارة المصرية في لبنان قتل مسلم رغم كونه في يد العدالة. وقالت مصادر أمنية إن مسلم اعترف بالجريمة لكن الدافع غير واضح.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي بريف هارت برجاء الرد على مشاركاتي التي تلت خبر مقتل المصري في لبنان إذا ما أردت العودة بالموضوع لمساره الطبيعي.
دمت بود.

----------


## بريف هااارت

أخي الكريم ابن رشد 

سوف أحاول العوده عندما تنتهي الهوجه المصاحبه لموضوع مقتل مصري في لبنان رغم علمي بأسبابها

وقد تعلم أيضا أنت ان الشعب اللبناني يعشق الشعب المصري وهم الأقرب لقلوبنا 

ولكن القبض علي خلية حزب الله في القاهره غير النفوس بالأضافه لشئ معروف عن العرب وهو 

أبعاد المتهم عن أهالي الضحيه تجنبا لفورة الدم نعم هذا هو المصطلح فورة الدم والذي لايعاقب عليها القانون 

لذلك لااتهم الأهالي قدر ماأتهم أجهزة الأمن التي تعمدت الحادث لهدف في نفس أبن إيران البار حسن باشا نصر الله 

وفي المشاركات القادمه سوف أبدأ التمهيد لطريق العوده بالموضوع إلي مساره الصحيح والصعب جدا وأرجو الصبر 

حينها وشكرا لمشاركتك الموجزه والمهمه لتنبيهي

----------


## بريف هااارت

ابن رشد 
نظرا لما حدث لم أتابع سوي الآن المقالات المرفقه في مشاركاتك السابقه وقد بدات بوضع يدك 
في المكان الصحيح وتضغط بهدوء وسوف أبدأ أنا بتحديد الحدود المتاحه والمطلوب الوصول إليها  
حتي نعرف لماذا يكرهنا العرب وندعم ذلك بالوثائق المتاحه والمقالات والدراسات .. 
نبدأ القصه من بدايتها وهي معروفه جدا بالخليج ويهمس بها الناس بصمت لاحظ همس وبصمت  
يقال علي ذمة الراوي وطبعا الراوي هنا لايستطيع الأفصاح عن نفسه خوفا من جبروت المال  
أن حكام السعوديه اتوا من العراق أثناء ازمه قحط عمت المنطقه العربيه ( الجزيره العربيه ) وهذا اسمها 
بلاد الحجاز وشبه الجزيره العربيه نعود للقصه وهنا المفاجأه أن الذين أتوا من العراق هم بقايا يهود خيبر 
نعم يهود خيبر عادوا للسعوديه عن طريق حكام الكويت واطلق عليهم بني عنيزه وهم عشيره ينتمي إليها معظم حكام  
الخليج دخلو الجزيره بحجة معاونة ابناء العمومه في حالة القحط السائده في البلاد آنذاك ... وقد غيرو الهويه 
علمنا جذور الحكام يهود نعم يهود وسوف نثبت ذلك فيما تقدم من الموضوع  
وأثناء وبعد هذا الزمن من التاريخ ( سأحدد التواريخ فيما بعد ) 
كان السلطان عبد الجميد التركي قد رفض الموافقه علي تسليم فلسطين لليهود والموافقه علي وعد بلفور  
فبدأت الثوره العربيه الكبري بقياده الملك أو الشريف كما كان يطلق عليه الحسين بن عبدالله وقد كان حاكما لبلاد الحجاز ووعده الأنجليز بالعراق وسوريا  
مكافأه له لو أستطاع قهر الخلافه العثمانيه ولما تعاون خرج عبد العزيز ابن سعود وابن رشيد يتحاربون أيضا تحت رعاية  
الأنجليز وتوجيههم بحجة تحرير جزيرة العرب وهزم ابن رشيد وانتصر ابن سعود وقامت المملكه العربيه السعوديه  
وهزمت الخلافه العثمانيه وخرجت من الدول العربيه لصالح الكفره الأنجليز ( معاهدة سايكس بيكو )  
ومن قبلها مؤتمر يالطا وسوف يكون الربط واضحا في القادم بإذن الله  
وهنا كان بن جوريون يخطط الأمور بمساعدة انجلترا لأنشاء المملكه العربيه السعوديه تحت قياده يهوديه تاريخيه  
ومملكة شرق الأردن تحت قياده هاشميه عميله ومتواطئه والمال اليهودي كان له تأثير السحر في هذه الفتره بالأضافه 
للأستراجيات المعقده لتغطية العملاء الجدد في المنطقه لعدم كشفهم من باقي العرب وأستمرار المؤامره  
ولك عزيزي القارئ أن تتخيل حكام الحرمين الشرفين أساسهم يهودي ( ماذا حدث لمصر خلال تلك الفتره ) 
كان الثمن العظيم والذي دفعته مصر خلال حقبة عبد الناصر والذي اراد تزعم جبهه للتغير والوحده بين العرب وكشف الخائن  
ولكن السلطه الماليه والنفوذ الغربي الذي انتقل من بريطانيا لروسيا وأمريكا عقب الحرب العالميه الثانيه وسيطرة اللوبي اليهودي علي 
كلتا الدولتين وضع عبد الناصر في مواجهه خاسره ( الدكتور جمال الشربيني يتهم عبد الناصر بالقصور ) 
كانت المواجهه صعبه حدا والمقالات والدراسات سوف تتحدث عن ذلك بتفصيل وهنا فقط حاولت قبل المقالات الطويله والممله أن اشرح 
لك عزيزي القارئ عن ماذا سوف تقرأ وهل تتفق معي فيما ذهبت إليه عن حتمية كراهية العرب للشعب المصري وحكامه 
ولي عوده

----------


## بريف هااارت

*السعودية تاريخ من التآمر على فلسطين والمقاومة*


عبد الله محمد الهجري ـ السعودية




لم تبق العلاقة التاريخية والمتينة بين النظام السعودي والكيان الصهيوني الإسرائيلي سرية كما كانت سابقا، ففي السنوات الأخيرة انكشفت حقيقة هذه العلاقة - السعودية الإسرائيلية - المشبوه، وسقط القناع عن وجه النظام السعودي القبيح الذي يختبئ خلف قناع الإسلام والعروبة، والادعاء بالدفاع عن العروبة والإسلام والحق الفلسطيني، وهو في الحقيقة أكثر من يعمل لصالح الكيان الصهيوني، وقد شهد المتابعون والمراقبون مدى حرص النظام السعودي على بقاء دولة إسرائيل قوية ومؤثرة على المشهد في المنطقة لإبقاء حالة الرعب الذي يخدم مصالح وبقاء النظام السعودي الذي بدأ يتعرى ويترنح مؤخرا.



فمنذ تأسيس ما يعرف حاليا بالسعودية والعلاقات السرية السعودية الإسرائيلية قائمة عبر المخابرات البريطانية ثم عبر المخابرات الأمريكية في الظل، بالإضافة للعلاقة المباشرة خلف الستار. وقد كشفت بعض الوثائق التي تم الإفراج عنها من أرشيف الوثائق الأمريكية والبريطانية عن ذلك الدور الخبيث التآمري للنظام السعودي ضد قضية فلسطين والمقاومة. 


*مبادرات الاعتراف بالكيان الصهيوني*


في الفترة الأخيرة أصبح النظام السعودي أكثر جرأة ووقاحة في العلاقة مع الكيان الإسرائيلي، والتآمر عى القضية الفلسطينية، وقد تجلى ذلك من خلال طرح المبادرات السعودية بين الفينة والأخرى في ما يسمى بالسلام بين العرب وإسرائيل، وهذا أمر غريب أن تتبنى السعودية طرح المبادرات في تقريب العلاقة بين العرب وإسرائيل، والذي هو في الحقيقة في نهاية الأمر اعتراف بالكيان الغاصب الإسرائيلي على ارض فلسطين الغالية على كل عربي ومسلم شريف.


والملفت في قضية العلاقة السعودية الإسرائيلية هو إن أول مبادرة عربية رسمية تعترف بإسرائيل جاءت من السعودية في قمة فاس عام 1982م، طرحها العاهل السعودي السابق الملك فهد، وبنودها هي:
أولا: انسحاب إسرائيل من جميع الأراضي العربية التي احتلتها في العام 1967، بما فيها القدس العربية. 
ثانيا: إزالة المستعمرات التي أقامتها إسرائيل في الأراضي العربية بعد العام 1967. 
ثالثا: ضمان حرية العبادة وممارسة الشعائر الدينية، لجميع الأديان في الأماكن المقدسة. 
رابعا: تأكيد حق الشعب الفلسطيني وتعويض من لا يرغب في العودة. 


خامسا: تخضع الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة لفترة انتقالية تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة، ولمدة لا تزيد عن بضعة أشهر. 
سادسا: قيام الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة بعاصمتها القدس. 
سابعا: تأكيد حق دول المنطقة في العيش في سلام. 
ثامنا: تقوم الأمم المتحدة أو بعض الدول الأعضاء فيها بضمان تنفيذ تلك المبادئ. 
وقد شكل طرح هذه المبادرة السعودية المسمومة صدمة مدوية للعرب والمسلمين ولكل من يؤمن بحق المقاومة واستعادة الأرض المحتلة، بل حتى من قبل الأعداء، لأنها تمثل في حقيقة الأمر اعتراف بالكيان الغاصب الإسرائيلي، وتنازل عن الحق العربي بالأرض افلسطينية، وتنازل عن شرط حق العودة للمهجرين الفلسطينيين عبر طرح بند التعويض، وهذه المبادرة تعتبر انتصارا ساحقا للكيان الصهيوني حصل عليها كهدية من السعودية بدون مقابل أو تنازل.


وهذه المبادرة الشيطانية طعنة لكل من يؤمن بمنهج المقاومة ومقاومة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ومقاطعته، والتي هيئت الأرضية الخصبة لمؤتمر مدريد سنة 1991، وفتحت بالتالي أبواب الجهر والاعتراف بالعلاقة مع الكيان الإسرائيلي من قبل العديد من الدول العربية. كما جاء على لسان وزير الخارجية القطري أكثر من مرة بأننا لا نخجل من الاعتراف بوجود علاقة مع إسرائيل ولكننا أفضل من الذين لديهم علاقة متينة تحت الطاولة ولكنها تخجل من الاعتراف بذلك أمام مواطنيها" وفي ذلك إشارة للنظام السعودي.


*مبادرات الاستسلام وقتل روح المقاومة*


وفيما تدب روح المقاومة الأمة العربية من جديد وتستعيد عزتها وشرفها بجعل خيار المقاومة هو الخيار الأفضل لاستعادة الحق العربي وتحرير الأراضي العربية المحتلة، بعدما استطاعت المقاومة في لبنان بقيادة حزب الله من تحرير جنوب لبنان وإجبار قوات الاحتلال على الانسحاب ليلا مكسورة ومهزومة تجر أذيال الخيبة بعد أكثر من عشرين عاما من الاحتلال. 


جاءت الطامة الكبرى والصدمة الأدهى لتؤكد مدى فساد النظام السعودي لتدمير الروح العربية والإسلامية وروح المقاومة ونشوة الانتصار بطرح مبادرة الملك عبدالله، التي صنفت بأنها أعظم خيانة للقضية الفلسطينية، وتفضح بالتالي عن عمق العلاقة السعودية الإسرائيلية. وبسبب الحديث عن تلك العلاقة السعودية الإسرائيلية التاريخية في الإعلام العربي وبالخصوص على قناة الجزيرة، حدث توتر في العلاقة السعودية القطرية وتم سحب السفير السعودي من الدوحة.


وفي الحقيقة فان مبادرة الملك عبدالله ما هي إلا تعزيز للدور الإسرائيلي في المنطقة وتأكيد الاعتراف به وبوجوده على الأراضي الفلسطينية، والأكثر من ذلك هو التطبيع الكامل مع الكيان الإسرائيلي. والغريب في امر هذه المبادرة انها سربت أول مرة للإعلام عبر الصحفي اليهودي الأمريكي توماس فريدمان.
وجاء الرد الإسرائيلي على المبادرة التي طرحت بشكل رسمي خلال القمة العربية في بيروت عام 2002م. من قبل رئيس وزرائها شارون بالقول: ان المبادرة لا تساوي قيمة الحبر الذي كتبت بها. وفي ذلك الرد الصهيوني استخفاف بالمبادرة وبالعرب، فطموح الكيان اكبر من ذلك، بعد الانبطاح الكامل من قبل زعماء العرب.


*ال سعود وفضيحة تأجيل تقرير غولدستون*

وآخر انجازات النظام السعودي ضد الأمة وضد القضية الفلسطينية ما تم الكشف عنه بان السعودية تقف خلف قرار تأجيل النظر في تقرير غولدستون في محاولة لإنقاذ إسرائيل من محاكمتها على ارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية وجريمة حرب ضد الفلسطينيين في غزة، وذلك عبر إصدار قرار من الرياض إلى صائب عريقات ثم إلى احمد خريشة بموافقة الرئيس ابومازن. بضغوط من أمريكا. وقد صنف القرار بأنه خيانة عظمى للقضية الفلسطينية ولدماء الاف القتلى والجرحى الذين سقطوا دفاعا عن أرضهم. وهذا القرار السعودي الأمريكي الصهيوني أنقذ رقبة إسرائيل من المحاسبة الدولية، وأشعل الفتنة بين الفلسطينيين حيث صنف من قبل الشعب الفلسطيني بأنه مؤامرة ممنهجة وخطيرة، مطالبين بتشكيل محاكمات لفضح كل من تآمر وتواطأ على حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني وفرط بها. 
لماذا السعودية أكثر حرصا على توطيد العلاقة بين إسرائيل والعرب والزج بالأنظمة العربية في مقدمة العلاقة والتشجيع عليها ودعمها بينما هي تكون في الخلف؟.


لماذا تريد السعودية جعل وجود الكيان الصهيوني الإسرائيلي على ارض فلسطين واقع يجب على العرب والمسلمين الاعتراف والإيمان به والاستسلام له؟.
لماذا تتبجح السعودية في الإعلام برفض التطبيع مع إسرائيل، والتظاهر الدائم بمعاداة إسرائيل فيما هي الأقرب لها؟. 
هل ال سعود يدعمون إسرائيل لان أصولهم يهودية؟


*ال سعود والتآمر ضد المقاومة*

السعودية ليست لديها مشكلة مع إسرائيل، والكيان الصهيوني ليس لديه مشكلة مع النظام السعودي الذي يعتبر من أفضل الأنظمة العربية وبالتحديد الدول التي تشكل المثلث العربي المدافع عن المصالح الإسرائيلية الأمريكية، وهذه الدول هي السعودية و مصر والأردن. فالسعودية طوال تاريخ الصراع العربي مع العدو الإسرائيلي لم تدعم خيار المقاومة والعمل المسلح العملي؛ بل هي ضد أي عمل مسلح ضد إسرائيل، لان سلاح المقاومة هو أفضل سلاح يهدد الكيان الصهيوني. والسعودية لا تريد القضاء على إسرائيل.


*دور ال سعود ضد حزب الله في حرب تموز*

وقد تجلى الخبث السعودي ضد العرب والمقاومة ودعمه لإسرائيل في حرب تموز 2006م. حيث وقفت السعودية على رأس هرم الدول التي وقفت ضد حزب الله، وبالخصوص عندما أصدرت بياناً هو من أسوأ البيانات في تاريخ الصراع مع الصهاينة، حين حملت حزب الله مسؤولية الحرب، وعليه أن يتحمل وحده نتائج مغامراته. وحركت السعودية إمبراطوريتها الإعلامية في الإساءة لحزب الله، اما الموقف الأكثر خيانة وخبث للنظام السعودي هو إصدار فتاوي من علماء السعودية تحرم نصرة حزب الله والدعاء له واستخدام سلاح الفتنة وإثارة النعرات الطائفية والمذهبية، هذا الموقف كشف حقيقة النظام السعودي، ولم يغير من موقفه الإعلامي إلا بعد أيام من الحرب واستمرار الاعتداءات الوحشية الإسرائيلية على لبنان والشعب اللبناني، بعدما شاهدت الشعوب العربية صور الدمار والقتل وانتشار دخان الحرب وتفحم الأجساد البريئة، على جميع القنوات العربية والعالمية وتفاعل شعوب العالم العربي والعالمي مع حزب الله. كان الإعلام العربي الوحيد الغائب عن فضح إسرائيل هو الإعلام السعودي المشغول بتحميل المسؤولية لحزب الله، الإعلام الذي لم يتأثر أو يتعاطف مع القتلى والجرحى للشعب اللبناني نتيجة الاعتداء الصهيوني. وأصبح موقفه محرجا جدا أمام الشعوب العربية المصدومة من الموقف السعودي الفاضح, حيث أخذ بعد فترة بتغيير طريقته وتغطية الحرب العدوانية على لبنان.


وقد سرب الإعلام الغربي خلال الحرب وبعده عن مشاركة السعودية في الحرب على حزب الله من خلال التعاون السري بين السعودية وإسرائيل وأمريكا وبريطانية وبعض الدول الغربية، التي اتفقت جميعا على تحطيم حزب الله وقتل المقاومة لدى الشعوب العربية، وولادة شرق أوسط جديد بمواصفات إسرائيلية أمريكية وببركة سعودية. " ولقد كثر الحديث عن علاقات سعودية إسرائيلية قوية خاصة بعد موقف السعودية من حرب تموز 2006م ضد حزب الله، إذ طلبت السعودية من إسرائيل بضرورة مواصلة الحرب حتى القضاء على حزب الله وإنهاء قوته، وقد جرى لقاء بين الأمير بندر ـ مستشار الأمن القومي السعودي ـ ورئيس وزراء اسرائيل أيهود أولمرت، وكذلك لقاءات بين مسؤولين سعوديين وإسرائيليين على مستوى رفيعة منها المخابرات".


وبعد وقوف الأعمال الحربية رفض النظام السعودي الاعتراف بقوة حزب الله بمواجهة إسرائيل وصموده الأسطوري وعدم الهزيمة والذي يمثل انتصارا خارقا في تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. وهو انتصار اعترفت به إسرائيل نتيجة فشلها أمام حزب الله. فيما السعودية قامت بالتنسيق مع أمريكا وإسرائيل في تشويه الانتصار بإثارة قضايا لبنانية داخلية وإقليمية، ونعرات طائفية. وإدخال الأمة في صراع مذهبي، ثم إدخال لبنان في أزمة سياسية كادت تؤدي إلى حرب أهلية طاحنة بسبب دعمها غير المحدود لتيار 14 اذار. 


*ال سعود ودماء أهل غزة*


وإذا كان تبرير النظام السعودي عدم مساعدة حزب الله إثناء الحرب عليه من قبل العدو الصهيوني، بأنه شيعي يحقق مصالح لا تخدم العرب إشارة إلى إيران، فقد كشفت حرب غزة عن دور السعودية القبيح الخائن، فأثناء هجوم إسرائيل على قطاع غزة وتدميره وقتل الآلاف من الشعب الفلسطيني فضل النظام السعودي والعربي الصمت السعودي على الاعتداء الإسرائيلي لتصفية حركة حماس، ولم تتدخل السعودية ومصر أو الأردن بدعم الشعب الفلسطيني في غزة وفتح الحدود وتقديم المساعدات، وإنما تركوا الشعب الفلسطيني يواجه الموت وحيدا رغم ان أهل فلسطين في غزة من أهل السنة، تركوا يواجهون القتل لوحدهم لأنهم يؤمنون بخيار مقاومة الاحتلال. 
وأعظم وقاحة للنظام السعودي هو السعي الدائم باستقبال المصابين والجرحى وعلاجهم في مستشفياته، وتقديم الدعم المالي لهم، بعد صمته ومشاركته في الاعتداء على بلادهم وتدمير بيوتهم وقتل أهاليهم وإصابتهم!!. 


*ال سعود تاريخ من التآمر على العرب*


السعودية ضد خيار المقاومة ورفع السلاح في وجه العدو الصهيوني الإسرائيلي، ولقد عملت السعودية طوال تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي على نصرة إسرائيل بوجه العرب، وهناك وثائق تؤكد ذلك كالوثيقة التاريخية من الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز إلى الرئيس الأمريكي (ليندون جونسون) (وهى وثيقة حملت تاريخ ٢٧ ديسمبر ١٩٦٦ الموافق ١٥ رمضان ١٣٨٦ ، كما حملت رقم ٣٤٢ من أرقام وثائق مجلس الوزراء السعودى) أي قبل حرب 1967م. يطلب منه ومن إسرائيل ضرب مصر وسوريا وهذه الرسالة منشورة فى كتاب (عقود من الخيبات) للكاتب حمدان حمدان الطبعة الأولى ١٩٩٥ عن دار بيسان على الصفحات من ٤٨٩- ٤٩١. يقول الملك السعودي بان مصر هي العدو الأكبر لنا جميعا، ويقترح أن تقوم أمريكا بدعم إسرائيل بهجوم خاطف على مصر تستولى به على أهم الأماكن حيوية في مصر، لتضطرها بذلك، لا إلى سحب جيشها صاغرة من اليمن فقط، بل لإشغال مصر بإسرائيل عنا مدة طويلة ولن يرفع بعدها أي مصري رأسه خلف القناة، ليحاول إعادة مطامع محمد على وعبد الناصر في وحدة عربية. ويطالب بضرب سوريا قائلا: سوريا هي الثانية التي يجب ألا تسلم من هذا الهجوم، مع إقتطاع جزء من أراضيها، كيلا تتفرغ هي الأخرى فتندفع لسد الفراغ بعد سقوط مصر. لا بد أيضا من الاستيلاء على الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة، كيلا يبقى للفلسطينيين أي مجال للتحرك، وحتى لا تستغلهم أية دولة عربية بحجة تحرير فلسطين، وحينها ينقطع أمل الخارجين منهم بالعودة، كما يسهل توطين الباقي في الدول العربية.


هذه الوثيقة تظهر مدى ما يكنه النظام السعودي من خيانة وحقد على العرب وما يقوم به من أعمال ضد المصالح العربية.

 
*إسرائيل تنقذ النظام السعودي*


كما ان إسرائيل قامت بإنقاذ السعودية أكثر من مرة " ويرى باحثون إسرائيليون بأن إسرائيل أنقذت السعودية مرتين: الأولى في بداية الستينيات من خلال مساهمة إسرائيل في حرب اليمن ضد عبدالناصر، والثانية عام 1967 حين قامت إسرائيل باحتلال سيناء وتكسير الجيش المصري. ويرى الباحث الكساندر بلاي بأن السعودية وإسرائيل أقامتا علاقة حميمة واتصالات قوية أخذت طابع الاستمرارية بعد حرب اليمن وكان الهدف المشترك هو منع عبدالناصر من اختراق الجزيرة العربية عسكرياً. وأكد بلاي بأن السفير الإسرائيلي السابق في لندن بين عامي 1965-1970 أهارون يميز قد أبلغه بعمق العلاقة التي أقامها الملكان سعود وفيصل مع الإسرائيليين في مواجهة العدو المصري، وهو أمرٌ أعاد تأكيده فرد هاليداي في كتابه: (الجزيرة العربية بلا سلاطين) حيث أشار إلى أن فيصل طلب من إسرائيل التدخل لحمايته من عبدالناصر، وأن الأخيرة شحنت كميات كبيرة من الأسلحة، مستخدمة طائرات بريطانية وألقتها من الجو فوق مناطق نفوذ القبائل الداعمة للملكية اليمنية".


*العلاقات السعودية الإسرائيلية تاريخية ومصيرية*

العلاقات السعودية الإسرائيلية قديمة، والتنسيق بينهما موجود قبل تأسيس دولة إسرائيل العدوانية على ارض فلسطين، وتطورت العلاقات في الستينيات الميلادية، حيث اتفقت مصالحهما المشتركة على القضاء الرئيس المصري جمال عبدالناصر والعمل على استغلال نكسة حرب 1967م. وشهدت العلاقات تطور اكبر بعد حرب تموز 2006م. حيث اتفقا على جعل إيران العدو الأساسي للعرب وإسرائيل والغرب، والعمل على القضاء عليه وعلى حركات المقاومة حزب وحماس وغيرها، والعمل على فصل سوريا عن إيران. والمراقبون والمتابعون لشأن المنطقة العربية على علم بالتنسيق والترتيب بين السعوديين والإسرائيليين والأمريكيين ضد مصالح شعوب المنطقة.
وهناك تقارب كبير بين النظام السعودي والنظام الصهيوني، فكلاهما نشأ بدعم وتخطيط غربي، ويستمد قوته من الغرب، وهما بالتالي الأكثر قربا للغرب وللمخابرات الغربية، وهناك دراسات سلطت الضوء على تلك العلاقة، "فنقلاً عن مذكرات "حاييم وايزمان" أول رئيس للكيان الصهيوني، قال: إن "تشرشل" رئيس الوزراء البريطاني قد قال له: (أريد أن أرى ابن سعود سيداً على الشرق الأوسط وكبير كبراء هذا الشرق على أن يتفق معكم أولاً -يا مستر حاييم- ومتى تم هذا عليكم أن تأخذوا ما تريدون منه)، كما قال تشرشل: (إنشاء الكيان السعودي هو مشروع بريطانيا الأول، والمشروع الثاني من بعده إنشاء الكيان الصهيوني بواسطته".


"وذكر "ناصر السعيد" في كتابه (تاريخ آل سعود) أنه قبل وعد بلفور كتب الملك "عبد العزيز" اعترافاً يجعل فلسطين وطناً لليهود يقول نصه: (أنا السلطان عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن الفيصل السعود، أُقرّ وأعترف ألف مرة للسير "بيرسي كوكس" مندوب بريطانيا العظمى، لا مانع عندي من إعطاء فلسطين للمساكين اليهود أو غيرهم، كما ترى بريطانياً التي لا أخرج عن رأيها حتى تصيح الساعة".


*ال سعود والجذور اليهودية*

وهذه العلاقة ليست قائمة على المصالح فقط بل هناك كلام كثير عن وجود علاقة وارتباط في الجذور بين ال سعود واليهود، وأن جدّهم الأعلى أسمه (مردخاي)، في حين يصر آل سعود أن اسمه (مرخان) فيرد عليهم أهل القبائل العربية في الجزيرة بأنه لا يوجد اسم كهذا استخدمته قبيلة من قبل، وهذا ما أكده المعارض السعودي الشهيد ناصر السعيد، الذي أكد هذا الادعاء بأن آل سعود من أصل يهودي، وحاول تأصيل الادعاء بالشعر الشعبي الذي ظهر مبكراً معبّراً عن ذلك المدّعى (شعر حمدان بن شويعر)، ومستشهدا بالأدلة المادية والعلامات المميزة، نافيا ما يروج له انتساب ال سعود لقبيلة عنزة. وهناك كلام بأنهم من اليهود الدونمة. ولم تنجح لغاية الآن ما يسعى له آل سعود برسم شجرة نسب لهم وسقط النسب لقبيلة عنزة. وفي الحقيقة ان من يدرس نشأة ال سعود يجد انها عائلة غريبة عن البداوة والثقافة البدوية الأصيلة فهي لم تعش في الصحراء والخيام وان ادعت بأنه بدوية وتظاهرت في الإعلام بالبداوة واهتمامها بالثقافة البدوية وأحياء التراث البدوي لإثبات أصولها. فأسرة ال سعود عاشت في القرى ولها طموح السيطرة والحكم والتوسع وبناء دولة، بعكس تفكير أبناء الصحراء البدو الذين لا يحملون ثقافة بناء دول طوال تاريخهم, وهذا يؤكد انتماء ال سعود لعقلية مختلفة عن أهل الصحراء انتماء لليهود. 


وبسبب الانتماء اليهودي للأسرة السعودية ودورها التآمري ضد العرب والمسلمين، وإنها أفضل من يخدم مصالح الغرب وإسرائيل تحولت هدف للحركات الإسلامية السلفية التي ساهمت في تأسيس مملكة ال سعود ومنها جماعة الاخوان والحركات السلفية وحركة القاعدة التي خرجت من رحم النظام السعودي، ولكن هذه الحركات كفرت نظام آل سعود ورفعت السلاح بوجه منذ المراحل الأولى لتأسيس السعودية وما حدث منذ 2001م. من أعمال حربية ومواجهات مسلحة وإرهابية في أمريكا وغيرها وداخل السعودية إلا استمرار لمحاربة آل سعود لدورهم التآمري ضد الإسلام.


*آل سعود أخطر من إسرائيل على العرب والمسلمين*

إن دور آل سعود يشكل أكبر خطر على العرب والمسلمين وعلى القضية الفلسطينية والمقاومة، من خلال التآمر مع أعداء الأمة وتحطيم روح الثقة بالعزة والشرف والقوة والقدرة على استعادة الحق العربي والفلسطيني لدى الشعوب العربية، والعمل على استبعاد ومحربة خيار المقاومة المسلحة لبث الرعب في قلوب الصهاينة وانشأ ما يعرف بتوازن الرعب، فالسعودية قامت وتقوم بدور شيطاني قبيح في طريقة إدارة الصراع مع العدو الإسرائيلي حيث جعلت خيار العرب الوحيد مع العدو يتوقف على الأوراق وإقامة المؤتمرات ومبادرات سلام ومجرد كلام استنكار وتنديد، وتشكيل لجان لتذويب القضية فقط، والعمل على تحويل قضية فلسطين إلى قضية خاصة تخص الشعب الفلسطيني وبالذات لمن داخل فلسطين، وجعل علاقة الشعوب العربية بالقضية الفلسطينية قائمة على الدعم والتبرع بالمال والأمنيات والدعاء فقط، وفي ذلك محاولة لقتل الحماس والتفاعل لدى الشارع العربي وإسقاط خيار المقاومة من العقل العربي، وقتل روح الشرف والكرامة والدفاع عن الحق ومقاومة المحتل المعترف به دوليا.
ال سعود تاريخ من الفساد والدمار والتآمر على القضية الفلسطينية وعلى العرب والمسلمين. 


للعلم فقط كل العمليات الأرهابيه والتي تمت في مصر في العهد القريب كانت كل الخيوط في النهايه 
تشير لتورط المملكه العربيه السعوديه فيها ( مجرد معلومه ) عن الصمت العربي عن هذا الكيان المؤذي للأمه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لذلك لااتهم الأهالي قدر ماأتهم أجهزة الأمن التي تعمدت الحادث* لهدف في نفس أبن إيران البار حسن باشا نصر الله* 
> 
> وفي المشاركات القادمه سوف أبد*أ التمهيد لطريق العوده بالموضوع إلي مساره الصحيح* والصعب جدا وأرجو الصبر 
> 
> حينها وشكرا لمشاركتك الموجزه والمهمه لتنبيهي







> *لهدف في نفس أبن إيران البار حسن باشا نصر  الله*


*عزيزى بريف هاااارت يا أبنى العزيز حط نفسك مطرح الشيخ نصر الله وهم بين فكى المارونيه فى لبنان والإسرائيلية فى إسرائيل وفى مزارع شبعا المحتلة ...طبعا مين ادك وأنت بتشم هوا الإسكندرية العليل والموجه تجرى ورا الموجه * *عاوزه تطولها.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH7Zn6PhZ64

أنصحك طلع الشيخ نصرالله من نافوخك وحط بداله حاجه تانيه تفيد بلدك مصر أولا وأخيراً

*



> وفي المشاركات القادمه سوف أبد*أ  التمهيد لطريق العوده بالموضوع إلي مساره الصحيح*



*عزيزى بريف هاااارت أراك ألتحقت بشرطة مرور العاصمة* *وها أنت تمهد* *لطريق العوده بالموضوع إلي مساره  الصحيح....
يعنى كل المشتركين قبل أن تهل علينا أنحرفوا بالصلا على النبى عن المسار الصحيح !* *

*

----------


## بريف هااارت

لم تكن اتفاقية السلام الأردنية ـ الإسرائيلية ، التي وقعت في السادس والعشرين من تشرين الأول / أكتوبر سنة1994 ، بوادي عربة على الحدود بينهما ، سوى حلقة في سلسلة طويلة من العلاقات التي نشأت منذ العشرينات من القرن الماضي ، بين أمارة شرق الأردن (تأسست 1921) ، والوكالة اليهودية سواء داخل الأرض المحتلة : فلسطين أو في خارجها ، ولكي نفهم طبيعة العلاقات الأردنية ـ الإسرائيلية ، في وضعها الحاضر ، لابد من العودة إلى جذورها ، وتوضيح حيثيات استمرار تواصلها عبر كل هذه السنوات ، وبدوافع مختلفة .. وكان من الطبيعي أن تأخذ هذه العلاقات بعدا جديدا بعد قيام إسرائيل في 15 أيار / مايو سنة 1948 ، ونشوب الحرب العربية ـ الإسرائيلية الأولى 1948 ـ 1949 ، وتوقيع اتفاقيات الهدنة بين إسرائيل وبعض الدول العربية ، ومنها الأردن ، ووقوع الضفة الغربية تحت السيادة الأردنية ، بما فيها القدس ، وقرار الأردن في 31 تموز / يوليو 1988 ، فك الارتباط الإداري والقانوني معها ، والاعتراف بمنظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ، التي تشكلت سنة 1964 ، ممثلا شرعيا وحيدا للفلسطينيين منذ 1974 ، وحقها في إقامة دولتها المستقلة على الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة (1) 
 

لم يكن متوقعا من الأردن الوقوف موقف المتفرج إزاء ضياع فلسطين ، فلقد كان للأردن ، ومنذ العشرينات من القرن الماضي ، موقف مساند للانتفاضات التي قام بها الفلسطينيون ضد محاولات اليهود واغتصاب اراضيهم .(2)


وخلال المدة الواقعة بين 1936 و1948 ، برز الاردن لاعبا اساسيا في الصراع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي . 
ويشير الدكتور حسن البراري (3) إلى أن الموقع الجيوسياسي للأردن فرض عليه التزامات إستراتيجية كبيرة ، فالحركة الوطنية في فلسطين ، وكانت آنذاك بقيادة الحاج محمد امين الحسيني ، تنظر الى الصراع العربي ـ الإسرائيلي على انه صراع وجود ، وبالتالي لم تكن هناك امكانية للتوصل الى تسوية بين الفلسطينيين واليهود ، خاصة بعد رفض قرار التقسيم سنة 1947 ، والذي اصدرته الامم المتحدة ، فبالنسبة للحركة الصهيونية ، فإنها وجدت أن لابد من ان يكون هناك طرف تتحدث اليه ، وقد تعذر ان تجد بين الفلسطينيين من يقوم بهذا الدور لذلك ، وجدت ضالتها في طموحات الملك عبد الله الاول ( 1921 ـ1951) وخاصة بعد اعلانه سنة 1943م مشروع سوريا الكبرى ، ورغبته في توسيع حدود مملكته. . وجاءت حرب 1948 لتساعد الاردن على ضم الضفة الغربية بما فيها القدس ، واعلان مجلس الامة في الاردن قيام المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية في 24 نيسان 1950 .


مع ان الاردن ، وخلال المدة من 1948 وحتى 1967 عانى الكثير من جراء قيام دولة اسرائيل واستمرار استفزازاتها واعتداءاتها الكثيرة على الاراضي الاردنية والفلسطينية ومنها على سبيل المثال ما حدث في قبية في تشرين الاول 1953 الا ان القيادة الاردنية اعتمدت سياسة خارجية حذرة وهادئة ، وقد عبرت اكثر من مرة عن رغبتها في حل الصراع واعادة الفلسطينيين الى ديارهم وعدم التفريط بحقوقهم في ارضهم وحقهم في اقامة دولتهم المستقلة ، الا انها اصطدمت بعناد اسرائيل ورفضها التنازل في مؤتمر لوزان عن نقطتين اساسيتين هما عودة اللاجئين وتعديل الحدود (4) 

. وبعد اسهام اسرائيل في الحرب ضد مصر مع بريطانيا وفرنسا سنة 1956 اثر قيام الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر (1952 ـ1970) بتأميم قناة السويس ، اطلق ديفيد بن غوريون رئيس وزراء اسرائيل مشروعه لضم الاردن الى العراق ، على ان تأخذ اسرائيل الضفة الغربية مقابل معاهدة سلام دولية بين العراق واسرائيل يسمح بموجبها العراق بتوطين اللاجئين الفلسطينيين في اراضيه . ولكن بريطانيا رفضت هذا المشروع ، مؤكدة عمق تحالفها العسكري مع الاردن والذي كانت ترتبط به بمعاهدة دفاعية وقعت في 22 آذار / مارس 1946 وعرفت باسم (معاهدة التحالف والصداقة الاردنية ـ البريطانية) (5) .



ويبدو ان تنامي الوعي القومي ، وبروز التيار الناصري التحرري في اواخر الخمسينات واوائل الستينات من القرن الماضي ، ادى الى تخوف اسرائيل من ان يؤدي ذلك الى قوة العرب وتوحدهم ومن ثم نجاحهم في تحرير فلسطين ، لذلك اخذت تنظر الى (التيار الناصري) كخطر حقيقي على كيانها ووجودها في المنطقة ، واشتركت الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وبريطانيا وفرنسا معها في هذا التوجه (6)


 وثمة من يشير الى حدوث تغيير في الفكر السياسي الاسرائيلي تجاه الاردن ، ويستند في ذلك الى ما اعلنه بن غوريون في رسالته التي وجهها الى الرئيس الامريكي آنذاك جون كندي والتي يقول فيها ان بقاء الاردن تحت حكم الهاشميين يصب في المصلحة القومية الاسرائيلية . وقد وضع بن غوريون مبدأه الذي يقوم على ثلاثة اسس مركزية اولاها التحالف مع دول الجوار غير العربية. وثانيها دعم الدول العربية (المعتدلة) المناهضة لسياسة عبد الناصر وتوجهاته الوحدوية التحريرية. وثالثها تطوير الخيار النووي (7) .


لانريد الدخول في اسباب حدوث هزيمة 1967 وميل كفة الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي لصالح اسرائيل وانحسار المد القومي الناصري ،بسبب ضعف البنية السياسية والاقتصادية والامنية والعسكرية العربية وهشاشتها . فضلا عن وقوف الغرب مع اسرائيل ودعمه القوي لها ،و لكن لابد من الاشارة الى ان من ابرز نتائج الحرب العربية ـ الاسرائيلية الثالثة 1967 احتلال اسرائيل لاراضي عربية جديدة منها سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية وصدور قرار مجلس الامن رقم 242 وقبول العرب بالحل السياسي وبدء الحديث عن ما يسمى بـ ( مبادلة الارض مقابل السلام) واعلان اسرائيل عن قبولها لمثل هذا الحل (8) . 


ولكن بالمقابل ، فقد تنامت الحركة التحريرية الفلسطينية وظهرت منظمة التحرير 1964 ، واعلن العرب في مؤتمر القمة العربية السابع الذي عقد بالرباط في تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1974 اعترافهم بهذه المنظمة ممثلا شرعيا وحيدا للفلسطينيين ، واحترام حقهم في اقامة سلطتهم في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة (9) ..

 وقد تطلب هذا من الاردن فك ارتباط الضفة الغربية ، اداريا وقانونيا وقد تحقق هذا في الحادي والثلاثين من تموز سنة 1988 (10)


حاولت اسرائيل الاستفادة من الاوضاع التي كان يشهدها الشرق الاوسط ومنها الحرب العراقية ـ الايرانية ، واستمرارها طيلة ثمان سنوات 1980 ـ 1988 واستنزاف امكانات العراق العسكرية والاقتصادية وبدء خروجه من حلبة الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي وسعي اسرائيل للوصول الى هذا الهدف الحيوي بالنسبة لها والذي تحقق بعد ذلك باحتلال الامريكيين والبريطانيين للعراق واسقاط نظامه السابق في التاسع من نيسان سنة 2003 .. 


لقد طرح ايغال الون وكان نائبا لرئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي (Allon Plan) مشروعا يقضي بعقد معاهدة سلام بين الاردن واسرائيل ، والتقى الملك حسين (1953 ـ1999) معه وقال له نحن في الاردن ، مستعدون للدخول في اتفاقية سلام مع اسرائيل على اساس الانسحاب الى حدود 1967 وعودة القدس الشرقية والقبول بمبدأ تبادل الاراضي . ولكن الامور ظلت على حالها فاسرائيل تمسكت بموقفها الرافض لعودة اللاجئين ولتحديد الحدود والاردن ظل يؤكد على ان استراتيجيته ازاء الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي تقوم على اساس القبول بتطبيق الشرعية الدولية والمتمثلة بقرارات الامم المتحدة الداعية الى انسحاب اسرائيل من الاراضي التي احتلتها سنة 1967 (11) .


شهد العالم في مطلع التسعينات من القرن الماضي تطورات خطيرة انعكست على مجمل قضاياه الشائكة ومنها قضية الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي ، ومن هذه التطورات تفكك الاتحاد السوفيتي وظهور الولايات المتحدة الامريكية كقوة عظمى وحيدة واجتياح العراق للكويت في آب/ اغسطس 1990 وقيام التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لاخراجه منها .. ولايمكن ان نتجاهل ما احدثته انتفاضة الاقصى من تغييرات في النظرة العربية والامريكية والدولية الى الصراع في المنطقة كلها .. فجاء مؤتمر مدريد للسلام في 30 تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1991 بدفع من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وتشجيعها وقد تيسرت للاردن واسرائيل الفرصة السانحة للجلوس على طاولة المفاوضات والتوصل الى معاهدة للسلام (12) 

.ومما شجع الاردن على ذلك توصل الفلسطينيين والاسرائيليين على الجلوس سوية والتباحث في مؤتمر باوسلو بالنرويج سنة 1993 كما سنرى .
قبل انعقاد مؤتمر مدريد للسلام ، ادرك الاردن ، صعوبة موقفه اثر العزلة الخانقة التي اصبح يواجهها بعد التصور بانه وقف مع العراق في ازمة الكويت ، ومن اجل كسر هذه العزلة ، قرر الاردن تغيير اسراتيجيته والتوقف عن دعم العراق والالتجاء نحو المعسكر الدولي الذي قادته الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ومشاركته في كل مشاريعه المعلنة بما فيها مشروع الشرق الاوسط الكبير وقد اعلن الملك حسين عاهل الاردن انذاك ان بلاده لن تبقى (( معزولة عن حل مشكلات المنطقة، او الجهود المبذولة لحلها)) (13) .


 وقد تمثلت مهمة الاردن آنذاك ، كما يقول الدكتور هاني الحوراني (14) ،

 في مسألتين اولاهما توفير مظلة رسمية للوفد الفلسطيني المشارك في مؤتمر مدريد من خلال تشكيل وفد مشترك الى المؤتمر. وثانيهما الدخول ، كبقية الاطراف العربية المعنية في مباحثات لتسوية النزاع في مسار ثنائي اردني ـ فلسطيني . وقد استمرت المظلة الاردنية خلال مفاوضات واشنطن الى ان تم التوصل الى اتفاقية اوسلو واعلان المبادى الفلسطيني ـ الاسرائيلي الذي وقع في واشنطن يوم 13 ايلول 1993 . وقد يكون من المناسب الاشارة الى حقيقة مهمة وهي ان الاردنيين غضبوا من القيادة الفلسطينية لانفرادها ودخولها مفاوضات سرية مع اسرائيل في اوسلو لكن ما حدث أزال من امامهم حاجزا نفسيا وسياسيا ساعدهم فيما بعد على الدخول في مفاوضات مباشرة مع الطرف الاسرائيلي وبدون اية احراجات . ولم يلبث الاردن ان وقع ما سمي بـ ( جدول الاعمال الاردني ـ الاسرائيلي المشترك) في ايلول 1993 وخلال اقل من سنة ، بدأت المفاوضات الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية في وادي عربة ، وخلال اسابيع قليلة ، انتهت المفاوضات بتوقيع ما سمي فيما بعد بـ ( معاهدة السلام الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية) في 26 تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1994 وقد وقعها عن الجانب الاردني عبد السلام المجالي رئيس الوزراء الاردني ، واسحق رابين رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي (15) .


تضمنت المعاهدة مقدمة و (30) مادة منها ست مواد شكلية والمواد من 4 الى 20 تتحدث عن أوجه التعاون في مجالات عديدة منها الامن والمياه والاقتصاد والنقل والسياحة والطاقة والبيئة وغيرها حتى انها وصفت بانها اكثر من ((معاهدة سلام )) ، وانها نموذج لـ (سلام حار) وانها ارست ((لتعاون استراتيجي)بين الاردن واسرائيل (16) 

.
تبدأ المعاهدة بديباجة تشير الى ان حكومة المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية وحكومة دولة اسرائيل ، اذ تأخذان بعين الاعتبار اعلان واشنطن الموقع من قبلهما في 25 تموز / يوليو 1994 والذي تتعهدان بالوفاء به ، واذ تهدفان الى تحقيق سلام عادل ودائم وشامل في الشرق الاوسط مبني على قراري مجلس الامن 242 و338 بكل جوانبهما ، واذ تأخذان بعين الاعتبار اهمية المحافظة على السلام وتقويته على اسس من الحرية والمساواة والعدل واحترام حقوق الانسان الاساسية متخطين بذلك الحواجز النفسية ومعززتين للكرامة الانسانية ، واذ تؤكدان ايمانهما باهداف ومباديء الامم المتحدة ، وتعترفان بحقهما وواجبهما في العيش بسلام بينهما ومع كافة الدول ضمن حدود آمنة ومعترف بها . واذ ترغبان في تنمية علاقات صداقة وتعاون بينهما حسب مباديء القانون الدولي التي تحكم العلاقات الدولية في وقت السلم ، واذ ترغبان ايضا بضمان أمن دائم لدولتيهما وبشكل خاص بتجنب التهديد بالقوة واستعمالها فيما بينهما فقد اتفقتا على ما يلي: 


1 . يعد السلام قائما بين المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ودولة اسرائيل اعتبارا من تاريخ تبادل وثائق التصديق على المعاهدة (المادة1) 
2 . سيطبق الطرفان فيما بينهما احكام ميثاق الامم المتحدة ومباديء القانون الدولي ويعترفان ويحترمان سيادة كل منهما وسلامته الاقليمية واستقلاله السياسي وبحقهما في العيش بسلام ضمن حدود آمنة واقامة علاقات حسن جوار وتعاون (المادة 2) 
3 . تحدد الحدود الدولية بين الاردن واسرائيل على اساس تعريف الحدود زمن الانتداب البريطاني على الاردن وفلسطين (1920 ـ1948) المادة 3 
4 . يتقبل الطرفان بان التفاهم المشترك والتعاون بينهما في مسائل الامن سيكون جزءا مهما من علاقاتهما وبما يؤدي الى تعزيز امن المنطقة (المادة 4) 
5 . يتفق الطرفان على اقامة علاقات دبلوماسية وقنصلية كاملة (المادة 5) 
6 . يتفق الطرفان بشكل متبادل بالاعتراف بتخصيصات عادلة لكل منهما في مسائل مياه نهري الاردن واليرموك ومن المياه الجوفية لوادي عربة (المادة 6) 
7 . يؤكد الطرفان على تعزيز التعاون الاقتصادي لا بينهما وحسب بل وفي الاطار الاوسع للتعاون الاقتصادي الاقليمي (المادة 7) 
8 . يتفق الطرفان على ان مشاكل اللاجئين والنازحين التي سببها النزاع في الشرق الاوسط لايمكن تسويتها على الصعيد الثنائي بل لابد من تسويتها في المحافل والمنابر الدولية المناسبة وبمقتضى احكام القانون الدولي (المادة 8) 
9 . فيما يتعلق بالاماكن ذات الاهمية التاريخية والدينية فان كل طرف سيمنح الطرف الاخر حرية الوصول اليها وبما يتماشى مع اعلان واشنطن تحترم اسرائيل الدور الحالي الخاص للملكة الاردنية الهاشمية في الاماكن المقدسة في القدس
( المادة 9)
10 . يعترف الطرفان برغبتهما في تحقيق اوجه مختلفة للتبادل الثقافي والعلمي ، ويتفقان على اقامة علاقات ثقافية طبيعية بينهما ( المادة 10) 
11 . يسعى الطرفان الى تعزيز التفاهم المتبادل والامتناع عن القيام ببث الدعايات المعادية القائمة على التعصب والتمييز وبما لايتعارض مع الحق في حرية التعبير (المادة 11)
12 . يتعاون الطرفان في محاربة الجريمة وبخاصة التهريب وسيتخذان كافة الاجراءات الضرورية لمحاربة ومنع نشاطات انتاج المخدرات المحظورة والاتجار بها ( المادة 12) 
13 . يعمل الطرفان على اقامة علاقات جوار حسنة في مجال النقل وحرية الحركة على الطرق ونقاط العبور ويحرصان على اقامة اتصالات برية بينهما ويسعيان لربط الاردن بمصر واسرائيل عبر طريق سريع بالقرب من ايلات ( المادة 13) 
14 . يعترف الطرفان بحق كل طرف بالمرور البري في المياه الاقليمية ويستخدم طل طرف حق الطرف الاخر بالملاحة والمرور الجوي ( المادة 14) 
15 . يعترف الطرفان بتطبيق الحقوق والامتيازات المنصوص عليها في اتفاقيات الطيران المدني وخدمات المرور الجوي الدولي ( المادة 15) 
16 . يسعى الطرفان لافتتاح خطوط الهاتف الفاكسميلي المباشرة فيما بينهما ، ويتفقان على انشاء اتصالات لاسلكية وسلكية عادية وانشاء خدمات الربط التلفزيوني ( المادة 16) 
17 . يؤكد الطرفان رغبتهما المتبادلة لتعزيز التعاون فيما بينهما في قضايا السياحة والبيئة والطاقة وتنمية اخدود وادي الاردن والصحة والزراعة والرسوم الكمركية والتعاون في الطيران ومحاربة التلوث والشرطة والتعاون الصحي وحل المطالبات المالية على اساس متبادل وفيما يتعلق بحل المنازعات فان الحوار والتفاوض ومن ثم التحكيم هي الطرق المناسبة ( المواد من 17 ـ 30) .


كان من نتائج توقيع المعاهدة قرار الاردن بانهاء المقاطعة الاقتصادية لاسرائيل واستبدالها بعلاقات تعاون ومناطق تجارة حرة . وقد اعقب توقيع المعاهدة ابرام عشرات الاتفاقيات والبروتوكولات الثنائية بين الطرفين . وبين سنتي 1994 ـ 1998 ازدادت اللقاءات والزيارات والاتصالات بين المسؤولين الاردنيين والمسؤولين الاسرائيليين ، وتم تبادل السفراء وفتح قنصلية اسرائيلية في العقبة والاتفاق على مشروع قناة البحرين واجراء مناورات بحرية مشتركة وتجديد التعاون الامني والاستخباري (17)


 وقد ظل الاردن يسعى ليدفع الدول العربية الاخرى للوصول الى اتفاقيات مماثلة مع اسرائيل . وكما انه شجع الجانب الفلسطيني لتفعيل لقاءاته بالاسرائيليين ودراسة امكانية التوصل الى اتفاق سلام شامل ودائم مع اسرائيل ومن ذلك نجاحه في عقد لقاء ثلاثي اردني فلسطيني اسرائيلي في كل من رام الله وتل ابيب ولكن ثمة عوامل عديدة كانت وراء تراجع التطور في العلاقات الاردنية الاسرائيلية ومنها العدوان الاسرائيلي المستمر على لبنان ونشوب انتفاضة الاقصى الثانية وفشل مفاوضات الوضع النهائي والتي رعتها الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في كامب ديفيد وكان من نتائج ذلك انخفاض مستوى التعاون على على المستوى الحكومي بين الاردن واسرائيل (18) 


. ولم يمنع هذا القول بان العلاقات الاردنية الاسرائيلية لاتزال قائمة ، وخاصة في جانبين مهمين هما الجانب الامني والجانب السياسي ولكن هذه العلاقات تعاني من مشاكل ابرزها الموقف الشعبي الاردني المعارض للتطبيع وعدم استجابة اسرائيل لمبادرة السلام العربية التي تبناها العرب في مؤتمر بيروت سنة 2002 واكدوها في قمة الرياض الاخيرة التي عقدت بين 28 -29 اذار -مارس سنة 2007 . (19) .


يرى الدكتور هاني الحوراني (20)


 ان معاهدة السلام الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية كرست ما يسميه ( السلام الواقعي) بين الدولتين ، ذلك السلام الذي كان قائما من قبل ، وبدون معاهدات موقعة ورسمية . 


أما الدكتور هاني الخصاونة (22) 

فيقول ((ان معاهدة وادي عربة للسلام بين الاردن واسرائيل لامستقبل لها لانها فرضت على الشعب الاردني بالاكراه)) نتيجة ظروف سياسية كانت الامة العربية فيها ضعيفة بعد حرب الخليج الثانية . ولفت الدكتور الخصاونة الانتباه الى ان الشعب الاردني لم يفد شيئا من المعاهدة على أي صعيد وان المسافة تزداد يوما بعد يوم بين الحكام العرب الذين يمالؤن اسرائيل من جهة وشعوبهم من جهة اخرى 

. 
ليس من شك في ان المعاهدة عقدت في ظل ظروف صعبة لكن ما لا يمكن نكرانه ، ان المعاهدة تعد بمثابة الجانب الشكلي لعلاقات رسمية كانت قائمة بين الطرفين ولم يمنع هذا من معرفة حقائق اساسية اكدتها المعاهدة وابرزها امران مهمان وهما ان المعاهدة لم تسهم في حل الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي ، وانما ادت الى اضعاف الدور الاردني في القضية الفلسطينية شأنه في ذلك شأن الدور المصري . ومما يؤسف له ان مصر والاردن ترضيان اليوم بدور وسيط بين الفلسطينيين والاسرائيليين بدلا من ان تكونا في الجانب المواجه لاطماع اسرائيل وعدوانها المستمر على اراضي ومياه وحقوق العرب في فلسطين ولبنان وسوريا وقد كرس مؤتمر القمة العربي الاخير الذي عقد في الرياض بالسعودية بين 28 و 29 آذار / مارس2007 ( الدور الوسيط) عندما عهد الى الاردن ومصر بنقل الموافقة العربية على المبادرة السعودية لحل الصراع العربي ـ الاسرائيلي والتي سبق ان طرحت في مؤتمر قمة بيروت سنة 2002 لحل الصراع العربي الاسرائيلي والتي تؤكد استعداد العرب للحوار والوصول الى اتفاق للسلام بشرط انسحاب اسرائيل من الاراضي التي احتلتها سنة 1967 والقبول بقيام دولة فلسطينية مستقلة وعودة اللاجئين الذين خرجوا من فلسطين سنة 1948 الى ديارهم .


ولحد كتابة هذه السطور ، فان اسرائيل ، لم تعط رايها بعد في هذه المبادرة ، بل بالعكس فانها مستمرة في سياساتها المعادية لحقوق العرب في فلسطين من خلال بناء الجدار العازل ، واقتطاع اجزاء اضافية من الاراضي الفلسطينية ، وعزل الضفة عن القطاع، واجبار الفلسطينيين على الهجرة الى الخارج ، ورفض التعامل مع الحكومة الفلسطينية ،ورفض اطلاق الاموال لتمشية حياة المواطنين ، وتشجيع الصراعات الداخلية بين القوى السياسية الفلسطينية ، واثارة الفتنة بينها ، والتلويح بالعدوان على لبنان وسوريا وحتى العلاقة الرسمية بين الاردن واسرائيل فانها اليوم في اسوأ اوضاعها ، فضلا عن المقاطعة الشعبية لكل محاولات التطبيع مع اسرائيل فان العقبات الامنية كذلك تحول دون تطوير هذه العلاقات ، فالتبادل التجاري يواجه عقبات كثيرة منها رغبة اسرائيل في احتكار السوق الفلسطينية ، ووجود قوى داخلها تعارض التطبيع مع الاردن الامر الذي يتطلب من الطرفين العمل لحل كل هذه الاشكاليات ولعل في مقدمتها دفع اسرائيل لقبول تسوية سلمية حقيقية تعيد للشعب الفلسطيني حقوقه وفي مقدمتها عودة اللاجئين ، وتحديد الحدود ، واقامة الدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة وعاصمتها القدس ، وبدون ذلك فان كل المعاهدات والاتفاقيات الثنائية التي تسعى اسرائيل لعقدها مع الاطراف العربية ستبقى حبرا على ورق . 



الهوامـــش 


(1) لمتابعة نشأة وتطور تلك العلاقات انظر : انيس الصائغ ، الهاشميون وقضية فلسطين ، ( بيروت، 1966) 
(2) لتفاصيل الموقف الاردني من القضية الفلسطينية والبواكير الاولى لادراك المطامع الصهيونية في فلسطين والاردن انظر : خالدة ابلال صالح ، دور العراق والاردن في السياسة العربية 1941 ـ1958 ، رسالة ، ماجستير غير منشورة قدمت الى مجلس كلية الاداب ، جامعة الموصل باشراف كاتب هذه السطور ، تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1987 ، ص ص 229 ـ232 . 
(3) انظر دراسته الموسومة ((العلاقات الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية : تقييم لعشر سنوات ونظرة على المستقبل )) ، في مجلة قضايا المجتمع المدني ، يصدرها مركز الاردن الجديد للدراسات ، العدد 37 ـ38 ، ايار ـ حزيران / مايو ـ يونيو 2006 ص 20 
(4) المصدر نفسه ، ص ص 20 ـ21 
(5) حول مسيرة العلاقات الاردنية ـ البريطانية وتوقيع معاهدة 1946 انظر على المحافظة ، العلاقات الاردنية ـ البريطانية من تأسيس الامارة حتى الغاء المعاهدة 1921 ـ 1957 ، دار النهار للنشر ، ( بيــروت ، 1973) .
(6) حول تعاظم التيار الناصري ، انظر : بثينة عبد الرحمن ياسين التكريتي ، جمال عبد الناصر : دراسة تاريخية في نشأة وتطور الفكر الناصري ، اطروحة دكتوراه قدمت الى جلس كلية الاداب ، جامعة بغداد ، آذار / مارس 1998 وقد نشرت فيما بعد في كتاب صدر عن مركز دراسات الوحدة العربية ببيروت 2003 .
(7) البراري ، المصدر السابق ، ص 21 
(8) للتفاصيل حول الموقف من هذه الاحداث وعلاقتها بالعلاقات بين الاردن واسرائيل انظر :
Hassan A. Barari , Jordan and Israel , Ten Years Later , Centerfor strategic studies , university of Jordan (Amman 2004) ,pp. 20 – 22
(9) سليمان موسى ، " تاريخ الاردن الحديث" ، مجلة الوثائق العربية ، يصدرها الفرع الاقليمي العربي للمجلس الدولي للوثائق ، عربيكا ، بغداد ، العدد (4) ، 1978 ، ص 114
(10) Barari ,op . cit . , p .24
(11) البراري ، المصدر السابق ، ص 21 
(12) للتفاصيل انظر : هاني الحوراني ، ((مسارات العلاقة الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية 1994 ـ2004 )) ، مجلة قضايا المجتمع المدني ، ص 16
(13) المصدر والصفحة نفسها 
(14) المصدر نفسه ، ص ص 16 ـ 17
(15) انظر نصوص معاهدة السلام الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية (17 تشرين الاول / اكتوبر) وقد وقعت رسميا باحتفال حضره الرئيس الامريكي بيل كلنتون ووزير الخارجية الروسي يوم 26 من الشهر نفسه في ملحق هذا البحث .
(16) الحوراني ، المصدر السابق ، ص 17 ، البراري ، المصدر السابق ، ص 22 
(17) الحوراني ، المصدر السابق ، ص ص 17 ـ18
(18) المصدر نفسه ، ص ص 17 ـ 18 
(19) حول الموقف الشعبي الاردني انظر : حسين ابو رمان ، ((مقاومة التطبيع .. بين المنظور الفلكلوري والتوظيف في خدمة السلام العادل )) ، مجلة قضايا المجتمع المدني المشار اليها اعلاه ، ص ص 19 ـ 20 
(20) والدكتور هاني الحوراني ، اكاديمي اردني معروف ، له مؤلفات عديدة ابرزها التركيب الاقتصادي الاجتماعي لشرق الاردن : مقدمات التطور المشوه 1921 ـ 1950 ، نشره مركز الابحاث في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية ، (بيروت ، 1978 ) انظر دراسته الموسومة((مسارات العلاقة الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية 1994 ـ 2004)) والمشار اليها اعلاه ، ص 18 
(21) أما الدكتور هاني الخصاونة فهو وزير سابق للاعلام في الاردن ، وقد اجرى معه محمد النجار من عمان حوارا نشر على موقع (الجزيرة نت) يوم 15 نيسان 2001 . ولمزيد من التفاصيل عن العلاقات الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية انظر كتاب خالد عبد الرزاق الحباشنة الموسوم : (( العلاقات الاردنية ـ الاسرائيلية في ظل معاهدة السلام ، بيسان للنشر والتوزيع ، ( عمان ، 1999) 
مركز الدراسات الإقليمية –جامعة الموصل

----------


## mohameddessouki

> ابن رشد
> 
> نظرا لما حدث لم أتابع سوي الآن المقالات المرفقه في مشاركاتك السابقه وقد بدات بوضع يدك 
> في المكان الصحيح وتضغط بهدوء وسوف أبدأ أنا بتحديد الحدود المتاحه والمطلوب الوصول إليها  
> حتي نعرف لماذا يكرهنا العرب وندعم ذلك بالوثائق المتاحه والمقالات والدراسات .. 
> نبدأ القصه من بدايتها وهي معروفه جدا بالخليج ويهمس بها الناس بصمت لاحظ همس وبصمت  
> يقال علي ذمة الراوي وطبعا الراوي هنا لايستطيع الأفصاح عن نفسه خوفا من جبروت المال  
> أن حكام السعوديه اتوا من العراق أثناء ازمه قحط عمت المنطقه العربيه ( الجزيره العربيه ) وهذا اسمها 
> بلاد الحجاز وشبه الجزيره العربيه نعود للقصه وهنا المفاجأه أن الذين أتوا من العراق هم بقايا يهود خيبر 
> ...


 لى نقطة تصحيح.............. انه عقب الحرب العالمية الاولى كان هناك صرع نفوذ بين بريطانيا التى لاتغيب عنها الشمس وبين الامبراطورية الجديدة الفتية امريكا ..... وكان صراع النفوذ على الجزيرة العربية التى تبشر باكبر حقول البترول والذى سوف يكون قوة  وشريان الحياة فى المستقبل............ وكان الشريف حسين عميلا بريطانيا فبحثت امريكا عن عميل لها يحقق لها مصالحها فى البترول فاختارت عميلا ذكيا وهو عبد العزيز آل سعود فدعمته برجال مخابرات وبالمال ليستولى على نجد ويهزم حاكمها تم تساعدة ليهزم عميل بريطانيا الشريف حسين ويوحد نجد والحجاز تحت اسسم المملكة العربية السعودية ( سمى الدولة على اسمه مملكة خاصة او عزبه خاصه ) وقامت بريطانيا بتعويض عميلها بتعيين ابنه فيصل ملكا على سوريا وابنه عبد الله على قطعة ارض صحراء وسمتها (مملكة شرق الاردن) وفشل فيصل فى سوريا فعينته بريطانيا ملكا على العراق وخلق هذا حسدا فى قلب عبد الله ملك شرق الاردن الذى كان يطمع ان يكون ملكا على بلد اكبر لها مقومات مثل العراق....ولا اظن ان آل سعود كانوا من اصل يهودى كما ذكر هم عملاء مخلصين لامريكا بجد لكنهم ليسوا يهود

----------


## بريف هااارت

> *عزيزى بريف هاااارت يا أبنى العزيز حط نفسك مطرح الشيخ نصر الله وهم بين فكى المارونيه فى لبنان والإسرائيلية فى إسرائيل وفى مزارع شبعا المحتلة ...طبعا مين ادك وأنت بتشم هوا الإسكندرية العليل والموجه تجرى ورا الموجه* *عاوزه تطولها.....*
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH7Zn6PhZ64*
> 
> *أنصحك طلع الشيخ نصرالله من نافوخك وحط بداله حاجه تانيه تفيد بلدك مصر أولا وأخيراً*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
والدي العزيز رجاء المتابعه لتعرف لماذا يكرهنا العرب ولابد أن يكرهونا  
وايضا سوف أضع حقائق عن المدعو نصر الله ودوره في المنطقه العربيه 
لنتعلم التاريخ لنحكم علي عهد عبد الناصر وعهد الملكيه والعهد الحالي من حكام  
مصر لأنه إذا عرف السبب بطل العجب .. 
كل الأمور لها جذور في التاريخ والواضح منها الأن قشور وأنت خبير تحليل للمشاكل من جذورها  
وآراك تتعلق بالقشور السطحيه ... 
أرجو التفاعل بمصداقيه وشفافيه أنت عاصرت كثير من الأمور وتعلم عنها ضع بين عينيك فقط  
مصر وحب مصر وحقها علينا في تنبيه الجيل الجديد للحقيقه ولماذا يكرهنا العرب ولماذا نحن فقراء  
وشكرا لحضرتك

----------


## بريف هااارت

> لى نقطة تصحيح.............. انه عقب الحرب العالمية الاولى كان هناك صرع نفوذ بين بريطانيا التى لاتغيب عنها الشمس وبين الامبراطورية الجديدة الفتية امريكا ..... وكان صراع النفوذ على الجزيرة العربية التى تبشر باكبر حقول البترول والذى سوف يكون قوة وشريان الحياة فى المستقبل............ وكان الشريف حسين عميلا بريطانيا فبحثت امريكا عن عميل لها يحقق لها مصالحها فى البترول فاختارت عميلا ذكيا وهو عبد العزيز آل سعود فدعمته برجال مخابرات وبالمال ليستولى على نجد ويهزم حاكمها تم تساعدة ليهزم عميل بريطانيا الشريف حسين ويوحد نجد والحجاز تحت اسسم المملكة العربية السعودية ( سمى الدولة على اسمه مملكة خاصة او عزبه خاصه ) وقامت بريطانيا بتعويض عميلها بتعيين ابنه فيصل ملكا على سوريا وابنه عبد الله على قطعة ارض صحراء وسمتها (مملكة شرق الاردن) وفشل فيصل فى سوريا فعينته بريطانيا ملكا على العراق وخلق هذا حسدا فى قلب عبد الله ملك شرق الاردن الذى كان يطمع ان يكون ملكا على بلد اكبر لها مقومات مثل العراق....ولا اظن ان آل سعود كانوا من اصل يهودى كما ذكر هم عملاء مخلصين لامريكا بجد لكنهم ليسوا يهود


أخي محمد مرحبا بك في الحوار 

حكام السعوديه من جذور يهوديه وقد تم تدمير عدد لابأس به من المواقع التي كانت تتحدث عن الموضوع بوثائقه 

ولكنه لاينفي الحقيقه لو لاحظت كل ملك سعودي يتولي الحكم يصاب ( بالفحاج ) لفظ خليجي يعبر عن أبتعاد الساقين أثناء المشي 

لأنها حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالي وقدرته وحمايته لبيته الحرام ...

هل تعلم أن بن لادن صنيعة أمريكا مجرد مقاول أسندت إلي عائلته عملية توسعة الحرمين الشريفين وللمره الأولي يتقاضي المقاول 

كامل قيمة العطاء قبل أنجاز أي شئ فيه ليذهب لأفغانستان ويعاون أمريكا ...

ولاننسي فضيحة ثوار الكونترا بنيكاراجوا من السعوديه ودعمهم ب 300 مليون دولار واستقالة نورث

ولاننسي دعم الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي في أنتخابات إيطاليا من قبل الحكم السعودي 

ولا ننسا الأهم والمهم ماذا فعل أبناء سعود بقائدنا العظيم جمال عبد الناصر 

أنتظرك وانتظرك ولن أختلف معك فقط أتمنا تحري الدقه في كتابة التاريخ والحديث عنه

وشكرا لمشاركتك

----------


## بريف هااارت

*السعوديّة وإسرائيل الحلف غير المُعلن*


*أسعد أبو خليل **
نشرت «صنداي تايمز» أخيراً خبراً عن تقرير للموساد يفيد بأن السعوديّة ستسمح بعبور الطائرات الإسرائيلية فوق أراضيها إذا ما قرّرت ضرب إيران. وأضافت الصحيفة أن الموساد تعمل بجهد لتطوير العلاقة السريّة مع المملكة السعوديّة. طبعاً، السعوديّة نفت الخبر. والإعلام العربي يتجاهل كعادته أية أخبار تسيء إلى سمعة المملكة التي يتقاطر إليها ليبراليّو العالم للثناء على طقوسها في قطع الرؤوس ورجم العشّاق

الحديث عن علاقة بين السعوديّة وإسرائيل ليس ابن عصر بوش. فمن المعروف أن السعوديّة اختارت أن تكون 


بمنأى عن الصراع العربي ـــــ الإسرائيلي منذ البداية.




الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز (أرشيف) لم تكن في وارد النظر في أمر مساعدة شعب فلسطين لصدّ العدوان الصهيوني. طبعاً، كان الملك بن عبد العزيز ينظر بعين الريبة إلى كل ما يفعله الهاشميّون. لكن رغم نصائح مستشاريه من أهل الشام ومن الرحالة «فيلبي»، لم ينظر في أمر تدخل سعودي جدّي لنصرة شعب فلسطين. على العكس: كان عبد العزيز يمثّل الجناح الأكثر تآلفاً مع الصهيونيّة منذ الثلاثينيات. ولنتذكّر أن الموقف السعودي (كما نتبيّنه من وثائق الأرشيف البريطاني ومراسلات حافظ وهبة، مستشاره البولاقي) كان مهادناً لقرار لجنة «بيل» في 1937 بتقسيم فلسطين (وكان القرار يتضمّن طرد عشرات الآلاف من العرب من المواقع الخصيبة التي خُصِّصت لدولة يهوديّة). كذلك نصح بريطانيا بجعله أكثر قبولاً من العرب فيما كان العرب (وحتى بعض الحكومات) يرفضون القرار بالقاطع. لكن الحكومة السعوديّة خافت من أن تجاهر بموقف صريح من القرار المذكور، واختارت أن تلحق بالركب العربي في رفض القرار (علناً).

أراد الملك فهد أن يثبت لواشنطن أنّ خدمات السعوديّة لا تنحصر بالنفط ومعاداة الشيوعيّة
وكان موقف الملك عبد العزيز تتحكّم به أهواء متناقضة: فهو كان كريهاً جداً في خطابه العنصري تجاه اليهود (كيهود) وتجاه ما كان يسمّيه «المرض اليهودي». وكان يخشى أن يؤثّر أي موقف مُعلن بمهادنة الصهيونيّة على الوضع الداخلي في المملكة، وخصوصاً أنّ النقمة على الحكم كانت تتنامى من جانب «الإخوان» المتشدّدين. كذلك كان الملك طامعاً بلقب خليفة المسلمين أو حاكم العرب المطلق، مع أن الملك المصري كان ينازعه في هذا الطموح. وإذا كان هناك من أي ترسّب لمعارضة سعوديّة للصهاينة، فإنها لم تكن تتعلّق بشعب فلسطين: كان الملك يخشى فقط توسّع الدولة اليهوديّة المُزمعة وإلحاق أراضٍ سعوديّة بها. لكن الارتباط السعودي بالحكم البريطاني (بالرغم من تودّد سعودي نحو الحكم النازي في أواخر عام 1937، لكن عبد العزيز عاد وثبّت تحالفه الذيلي مع بريطانيا بعد تمنّع هتلر عن بيعه السلاح ـــــ ويحتفظ الملك السعودي الحالي في مكتبه الخاص بخنجر نازي ممهور بالصليب المعقوف مُهدى من هتلر إلى عبد العزيز، كما أخبرني سفير أميركي سابق في السعوديّة).

لكن الأبرز في الموقف السعودي من القضيّة الفلسطينيّة والموقف من الصهيونيّة كان في تلك المبادرة السريّة للرحالة «فيلبي» (وهو أبو الجاسوس المعروف فيلبي). مبادرة فيلبي لا تزال سرّ الأسرار (خصوصاً في العالم العربي) والوثائق البريطانيّة لا تعلم عنها الكثير. ما نعلمه أن الرحالة «فيلبي» جال في بريطانيا في أواخر الثلاثينيات والأربعينيات مُروِّجاً لفكرة بيع فلسطين لليهود مقابل 20 مليون جنيه إسترليني تُدفع نقداً للملك عبد العزيز، بالإضافة إلى تبنٍّ بريطاني (وصهيوني ضمني) لجعل عبد العزيز ملكاً على كلّ العرب. لم يتحدّث «فيلبي» يوماً عن تفاصيل

 المبادرة وخلفيّتها،



الرئيس الإسرائيلي شمعون بيريز (أرشيف ــ رويترز) والسعوديّة كعادتها تلعب السياسة بالسرّ، وغالباً ما تأتي التصاريح العلنيّة إما لستر فضيحة وإما لإخفاء مؤامرة شنيعة. لكن الحكومة البريطانيّة أخذتها على محمل الجدّ وبحثتها رسميّاً مع حاييم وايزمان في عام 1942، كذلك فإنّ الرئيس الأميركي، روزفلت، كان على علم مسبق بها. ولا ندري إذا كان الدبلوماسيّون السعوديّون الذين كانوا يلتقون دوريّاً بالمسؤولين الصهاينة (كما روى بن غوريون في كتابه عن لقاءاته مع العرب) قد بحثوا في شأن تلك المبادرة. والمؤرخة القديرة إليزبث مونرو (التي كتبت تاريخاً مرجعيّاً عن أفول السياسة البريطانيّة في الشرق الأوسط) أدرجت قسماً في سيرتها عن «فيلبي» لتحليل القليل المعروف عن المبادرة. فقد ذكرت أن الملك السعودي كان مضطرّاً للنأي بنفسه عن المبادرة بسبب الخوف من ردّة الفعل لأنها تسرّبت إلى دول لم يُفترض أن تعلم بها. وافترضت مونرو أنها أتت من «فيلبي» أصلاً مع أنها لم تقدّم دليلاً. النفي السعودي الرسمي لا يبدِّد الشك، بل يزيده. ما علينا. ماتت تلك المبادرة، وإن كنّا نعلم من خلالها أن آل سعود كان يمكنهم أن يبيعوا فلسطين وشعبها بنحو عشرين مليون جنيه. لم تُبَع فلسطين، والملك السعودي لم يتّسع ملكُه.
لكن الدور السعودي الرسمي خفت بعد إنشاء دولة فلسطين. الصراع بين أخوة آل سعود في الخمسينيات وأوائل الستينيات (حتى تثبيت دعائم حكم فيصل) ساد في تلك الفترة، وكانت السياسة الخارجيّة مهووسة بالصراع مع عبد الناصر، كما يروي «مالكولم كرّ» في كتابه عن «الحرب العربيّة الباردة». لكن الملاحظ أن آل سعود شاركوا العداء الإسرائيلي لعبد الناصر، ومثّلوا جزءاً من التحالف الأميركي الغربي ضد الشيوعيّة، الذي كانت إسرائيل جزءاً منه. وهنا المهم. لا نستطيع اليوم التحدّث بملء الثقة عن معلومات أو أسانيد لعلاقات رسميّة بين السعوديّة وإسرائيل في تلك الحقبة أو ما تلاها. قد ننتظر سنوات وعقوداً طويلة قبل نشر الوثائق المتعلّقة بذلك. والحكم السعوديّ أكثر تكتّماً من كلّ الأنظمة العربيّة بسبب الهوّة بين السياسة المُعلنة والسياسة الحقيقيّة. العقيدة الوهابيّة والزعم بحماية الحرميْن لا يسمحان بالصراحة من سلالة لم تحد عن طاعة الراعي البريطاني والأميركي. لكن ليس من الصدفة أن السعوديّة كانت جزءاً من أحلاف متعاقبة على مرّ التاريخ العربي الحديث إلى جانب الولايات المتحدة و... إسرائيل. كل الأحلاف المعادية لأميركا وإسرائيل في المنطقة العربيّة كانت في الخندق المقابل للحكم السعودي. صدفة؟


والملك فيصل عزّز من أواصر الحلف مع المعسكر الرجعي المحلّي والعالمي بعدما استولى على كلّ السلطة. كان الخطاب السعودي الكريه تجاه اليهود (لكونهم يهوداً) لا يمثّل سياسة سعوديّة رسميّة تجاه إسرائيل: على العكس. كان الخطاب العنصري يمثّل غطاءً لسياسة مهادنة نحو إسرائيل على مرّ العقود. كان فيصل يجهر بكراهية تجاه اليهود والشيوعيّة، ولا يميّز بيْن الاثنيْن. لكن هذا لم يمنعه من تعليق عدائه المُعلن لليهود (لكونهم يهوداً) في لقاءاته العديدة مع من تنتدبهم واشنطن للقائه مثل هنري كيسنجر الذي كان عزيزاً جداً على قلب الملك الذي كان يجد صعوبة في ردّ طلباته. ووقف الحظر النفطي (الشكلي، لأن بيع النفط السعودي في السوق الفوريّة استمرّ من دون توقّف) في 1973 أتى تلبية لطلب من «العزيز هنري». وخطاب فيصل ضد اليهود كان شكليّاً بالنسبة إليه لأنه لم يكن يتورّع عن ترداده حتى في لقاءاته مع اليهود الصهاينة. لكن طبيعة التحالف أو التعاون مع إسرائيل في عهده كانت سريّة للغاية، ولا نملك إلا التهكّن والملاحظة هنا. أعداء إسرائيل كانوا هم أعداء السعوديّة، وكان الملك السعودي ينطق بكلام عام لا معنى له عن النيّة بالصلاة في القدس (سبقه إلى ذلك أنور السادات). لكن المملكة كانت تموّل خطاب الإخوان والسلفيّة الجهادي لأسباب تتعلّق باستجداء المشروعيّة السياسيّة في عهد عبد الناصر، كذلك فإنّ التيّاريْن كانا مهادنيْن لإسرائيل. شغلهما الصراع مع الأنظمة الاشتراكيّة على ما يبدو.


لا نستطيع في عهد
الملك عبد الله التحدّث عن سياسة خارجيّة سعوديّة، بل عن سياسات خارجيّة للأمراء السعوديّين
أما ما نُشر من وثائق من تلك الفترة في أميركا، فيبرز الدور السعودي في الضغط على حركة فتح لإسعاد الحكومة الأميركيّة. وقد نصل في تأريخ رصين لحركة فتح لدور سعودي خفي في الصعود المفاجئ أواخر الستينيات لياسر عرفات وجناح خالد الحسن في حركة فتح، وكان عامل المال مقرّراً. هناك من يشير ـــــ دفاعاً عن آل سعود، والدفاع عن آل سعود مهنة مثلها مثل المهن الأخرى في العالم العربي، وإن درّت أرباحاً أكبر ـــــ إلى العطاءات والتمويل السعودي لحركات فلسطينيّة. أولاً، إن المال السعودي كان في أكثره مالاً فلسطينياً مُقتطعاً من ضرائب تُجبى من الحكومة السعودية وتُعلن (في الماضي لأنها توقّفت) لغايات دعائيّة فقط. ثانياً، أما بعض الأموال السريّة والعلنيّة التي دفعتها بعض الأنظمة الخليجيّة لمنظمات فلسطينيّة، فهي كانت أقرب إلى خوّات أو دفعات ضمانة: كانت المنظمات المَحظيّة تتكفّل بحماية الأنظمة من أي نوع من الاعتداءات على أراضيها. قصة أبو أياد مع حكومة الإمارات معروفة: كيف وشى أبو أياد بمجموعة بقيادة أبو العبّاس كانت تنوي سرقة بنك في الإمارات. لم تعلم حكومة الإمارات أن أبو العباس حصل على جوازات السفر المُزوّرة من أبو أياد نفسه. وحصل أبو أياد على مبلغ كبير (لمصلحة جهازه) لوشايته. ولا ننسى أن بعض قيادات حركة فتح كانت تقوم بخدمات قذرة بالنيابة عن الاستخبارات السعودية، كما حصل مع المعارض السعودي، ناصر السعيد، الذي تعرّض للخطف من واحد من أسوأ الفاسدين في الثورة الفلسطينيّة في لبنان، أبو الزعيم (الذي انتفض في عام 1986 على ياسر عرفات بإيعاز أردني)، على ما يعتقد كثيرون. 
 

أما حكم الملك فهد (والإخوة السديري)، فقد بدأ في عهد الملك خالد، لأن الأخير انصرف ـــــ على غير عادة أمراء آل سعود ـــــ للتقوى والورع، فيما انصرف الملك فهد لشؤون الحكم وشؤون ابتكار اللذّات، وخصوصاً المحرّمة. والملك فهد ارتقى بالعلاقات مع واشنطن إلى درجة التعاون في الأعمال الاستخباريّة السريّة في مناطق بعيدة جدّاً عن الشرق الأوسط. أراد فهد (الذي لا يزال رضوان السيّد يتفجّع عليه على الأقنية السعوديّة) أن يُثبت لواشنطن أن خدمات السعوديّة لا تنحصر بالنفط ومعاداة الشيوعيّة. أراد فهد إثبات الجدوى الاستراتيجيّة. الدور السعودي انتشر إلى أفريقيا وحتى إلى أميركا اللاتينيّة في عصر ريغان. لكن تظهير التحالف السعودي ـــــ الإسرائيلي برز بعد أحداث 11 أيلول.


نستطيع أن نحلّل مختلف أبعاد السياسة الخارجيّة السعوديّة ومنطلقاتها ومُقرِّراتها من جوانب مختلفة. لكن عنصر ما سمّاه المعارض السعودي فهد القحطاني في كتابه القيّم عنه «صراع الأجنحة» برز بعد 11 أيلول. لا نستطيع في عهد الملك عبد الله أن نتحدّث عن سياسة خارجيّة سعوديّة. نستطيع فقط أن نتحدّث عن سياسات خارجيّة للأمراء السعوديّين: لكل أمير سياسة خارجيّة خاصة به وجهاز استخباري خاص به. فالصلح السعودي ـــــ القطري مثلاً، لم يعبّر عن توجّهات الأمير سلمان (الساعي بجهد وراء المُلك، الذي تلقّى صفعة قويّة بإبعاده عن ولاية العهد عبر تعيين شقيقه، نايف، خليفة لسلطان، وخصوصاً أن نايف هو الأمير الأقل شعبيّة بين الأمراء ربما بسبب تمرّسه بالتعذيب في وزارته وفي بثّ الذعر من خلال شرطة الأخلاق السلفيّة، مع أنه يحظى بتأييد شديد من سمير عطا الله الذي ينفي ـــــ إيه يا محسنين ومحسنات ـــــ عن نفسه تهمة التملّق لأمراء آل سعود، أي إن مديحته للأمير مقرن كانت خالصة وصافية في عواطفها). وإعلام الأمير سلمان (في جريدة الشرق الأوسط) يسير في نهج مستقل عن سياسات الملك عبد الله ونياته (والأمير سلمان، مثله مثل الأمير سلطان، يلازم قصره في المغرب منذ أشهر طويلة سعياً وراء الراحة، وهي غير «راحة الحلقوم»). والأمير بندر كان يتمتّع بدرجة عالية من السلطة في أمور الاستخبارات والسياسة الخارجيّة، وذلك بسبب قربه من عمّه فهد، لا من أبيه سلطان (يمكن مراجعة سيرة بندر لويليام سمبسون ـــــ غير النقديّة ـــــ التي يتطرّق فيها إلى نشاطات السعوديّة في آسيا وأفريقيا دعماً لحركات مناهضة للشيوعيّة، كذلك فإنه يتعرّض للعلاقة الباردة بين بندر وأبيه).


لكن موت الأمير فهد فتح الباب واسعاً أمام صراعات الأجنحة: لم يتآلف من بقي من الأخوة السديريّين مع فكرة الملك عبد الله ملكاً، وخصوصاً أنّه برز ضعيفاً أمامهم لأنه لا أخوة أشقاء له. وجناح أبناء الملك فيصل لم يتقبّل فكرة استمرار بندر في إدارة العلاقات مع واشنطن: وهذا ما دفع الأمير تركي إلى الاستقالة من منصب السفير بعدما تبيّن له أن بندر لا يزال يقوم بزيارات سريّة من وراء ظهره إلى واشنطن لغايات لا علم له بها. كان تركي كالسفير المخدوع. لكنّ الأكيد أن بناء العلاقة بين إسرائيل والسعوديّة وتوثّقها بدآ (أو كبُرا) بعد 11 أيلول. علم الحكم السعودي أن تدهور العلاقات مع أميركا لا يمكن إلا أن يمرّ عبر إسرائيل: وهذا السرّ مكنوه من كل الحكّام العرب. بدأت السعوديّة عبر أكثر من صلة الاتصال المباشر مع الحكومة الإسرائيليّة كما ذكرت تقارير صحافيّة. هناك من يقول إن بندر كان مُبادراً، لكن العلائم كانت بادية. سعوديّون يتقاطرون للحديث عن الخطر الإيراني أمام الذراع الفكرية للوبي الصهويني في واشنطن (الذي استضاف أيضاً وليد جنبلاط ـــــ في مرحلة الغشاوة الثانية التي انقشعت بعد 7 أيار


 ـــــ ونهاد المشنوق ومصباح الأحدب، السلفي المُتنوِّر). لكن جوانب التقارب مع، أو قُل التملّق السعودي نحو، إسرائيل تبلورت في مبادرة توماس فريدمان. حلم الملك السعودي بموافقة إسرائيليّة تكفل له الخروج العلني بحلفه مع إسرائيل. لكن كان عليه أن يقبل أكثر (ويزهو مروان المعشر في كتابه عن «الوسطيّة العربيّة» بدوره في محاربة حق العودة في المبادرة «العربيّة») ما يسبّب إحراجاً له في صراع الأجنحة وفي محاولته البروز كملك السنّة العرب غير المُتوّج.


لكن جوانب الاتفاق مع إسرائيل كانت على أكثر من صعيد: توقفت السعوديّة على الفور عن دعم أي فصيل فلسطيني يدعو إلى الكفاح المسلّح ضد إسرائيل. حتى التبرّعات السعوديّة الخاصة والشعبيّة (والشعب السعودي على خلاف حكّامه متعاطف بقوة مع شعب فلسطين) تعرّضت للتحريم الرسمي. انحصر الدعم السعودي بعصابات الدحلان التي تتلقّى الدعم الأميركي والإسرائيلي. أي إن الدور السعودي في القضيّة الفلسطينيّة يمرّ اليوم بما هو مُجاز إسرائيليّاً. وفي حرب تموز، توضّحت الصورة أكثر بعدما أدّى اغتيال رفيق الحريري إلى عداء قوي للنظام السوري وإلى رسم حدود الفريقيْن في لبنان، وكانت السعودية إلى جانب الفريق الذي يعارض مقاومة إسرائيل. والإعلان السعودي المُبكِّر في دعم إسرائيل في عدوان تمّوز كان سابقاً لأوانه ومثّل (ولا يزال يمثّل بالمقياس التاريخي، وإن تمنّع حزب الله عن انتقاد السعوديّة ربما تلبيةً لطلب إيراني بالمهادنة) إحراجاً لموقف المملكة من الصراع العربي ـــــ


 الإسرائيلي. لكن البيان صدر عن «مصدر مسؤول»، والإشارة يمكن أن تخفي صراع الأجنحة على السياسة الخارجيّة، وهزيمة حزب الله التي كان يمكن أن تخرج بالحلف الإسرائيلي ـــــ السعودي إلى العلن، لم تتحقّق. سارعت المملكة كعادتها لمحاولة إنقاذ نفسها عبر إعلان برنامج مساعدات سخيّ للبنان (وصل بعض هذه الإعلانات فقط وبعضها الآخر أسهم في إنجاح فريق «الأمير مقرن أولاً» في الانتخابات النيابيّة) للتغطية على الموقف المُبكِّر. ساعدت إسرائيل السعودية عندما سمحت فقط لأعوانها من الأنظمة العربيّة بالهبوط في مطار بيروت لتقديم المساعدة للبنان أثناء العدوان. العداء لحماس بعد انهيار اتفاق مكة أسهم في تعزيز أواصر الصداقة الوهابيّة ـــــ الصهيونيّة، وسارع الملك عبد الله إلى الترويج لمبادرة أخرى: الحوار بين الأديان.


وهناك بعض الأسئلة البريئة: هل يفترض الحوار بين الأديان اختصارها بالإسلام ممثلاً بالملك السعودي واليهوديّة ممثّلة بشمعون بيريز (حتى حليف السعوديّة في لبنان، بطريرك الموارنة ـــــ العروبي ليوم واحد فقط ـــــ لم يُدعَ إلى الحوار بين الأديان، مع أن البطريركيّة المارونيّة حاورت الصهيونيّة قبل توقيع الاتفاق السرّي بين البطريركيّة والحركة الصهيونيّة في عام 1946)؟ هل الصدفة وحدها وراء الترويج لمعلّقين غربيّين (وعرب) من عتاة الصهاينة في الغرب؟ هل الاستفادة من حكمة البريطاني عادل درويش في كل الإعلام السعودي تدخل في باب الصدفة، مع أنه ليكودي عريق، وقد أسّس في لندن منظمة لمناصرة إسرائيل في الإعلام البريطاني؟ هل الصدفة هي في التخفيف من وتصغير تغطية حجم المعاناة الفلسطينيّة في الإعلام؟ هل هذا التركيز على الرياضة والتسلية والمنوّعات المبتذلة (التي تروّج لتسليع المرأة وإهانتها) في الثقافة المُموّلة سعودياً على حساب أخبار السياسة هو أيضاً صدفة؟ 

هل الحماسة الإسرائيليّة للفتنة السنيّة ـــــ الشيعيّة وتنصيب شمعون بيريز مفتياً في شؤون المسلمين في الإعلام الغربي والسعودي صدفة؟ هل المسارعة السعوديّة للترويج للخطر الإيراني عندما تكون إسرائيل تخوض غمار عدوانها على لبنان وفلسطين هي صدفة أيضاً؟ هل المؤامرة لاحتلال العراق والتلاقي السعودي ـــــ الإسرائيلي جريا من دون تنسيق وتوزيع أدوار؟ هل إعلان النظام العربي الأمني بقيادة الأمير نايف «الحرب على الإرهاب» والاستعارة من مصطلحات إسرائيل ووسائلها (من يلاحظ في لبنان مثلاً أن إعلان «الحرب على الإرهاب» هناك تزامن مع تدمير مخيم فلسطيني آهل بالسكّان؟) هل كان انسحاب السعوديّة من المقاطعة العربيّة لإسرائيل هكذا أمراً عفوياً لا سابق ولا لاحق له؟ وهل التناغم والغزل بين الإعلام الإسرائيلي والصهيوني عامةً والإعلام السعودي هو أيضاً محض صدفة؟ ولماذا اضمحلّت وزالت بعض الأصوات الليبراليّة في الغرب التي كانت تندّد باستمرار بخرق حقوق الإنسان في السعوديّة؟


إذا كان «فيلبي» قد عرض مشروعاً سعودياً لبيع فلسطين للصهاينة مقابل 20 مليون جنيه، فإن خادم الحرميْن الحالي قد يعرض في يومٍ ما بيع الحرميْن مقابل أقلّ من ثلاثين من الفضة.
* أستاذ العلوم السياسيّة في جامعة كاليفورنيا

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كل الأمور لها جذور في التاريخ والواضح منها الأن قشور وأنت خبير تحليل للمشاكل من جذورها 
> 
> *وأراك تتعلق بالقشور السطحيه ...*
> 
> أرجو التفاعل بمصداقيه وشفافيه أنت عاصرت كثير من الأمور وتعلم عنها ضع بين عينيك فقط 
> 
> مصر وحب مصر وحقها علينا في تنبيه الجيل الجديد للحقيقه ولماذا يكرهنا العرب ولماذا نحن فقراء 
> 
> وشكرا لحضرتك


كم أضحكتنى بقولك 




> *وأراك  تتعلق بالقشور السطحيه ...*



أقولك أصلح ما بداخلك (عمر ماكان بالداخل قشور... القشور دائما توجد على السطح!) 

 

ترد على وتقول





> *وأراك   تتعلق بالقشور السطحيه ...*



قشور إييه اللى أنت بتتكلم عليها هو أنت تعرف معنى القشور إييه عشان تتكلم عليها!

والقشرة تجرى ورا القشرة والقشرة تقول للقشرة تعالى نطلع الروف علشان نحط النقط فوق الحروف !

----------


## mohameddessouki

> أخي محمد مرحبا بك في الحوار 
> 
> حكام السعوديه من جذور يهوديه وقد تم تدمير عدد لابأس به من المواقع التي كانت تتحدث عن الموضوع بوثائقه  
> ولكنه لاينفي الحقيقه لو لاحظت كل ملك سعودي يتولي الحكم يصاب ( بالفحاج ) لفظ خليجي يعبر عن أبتعاد الساقين أثناء المشي  
> لأنها حكمة الله سبحانه وتعالي وقدرته وحمايته لبيته الحرام ... 
> هل تعلم أن بن لادن صنيعة أمريكا مجرد مقاول أسندت إلي عائلته عملية توسعة الحرمين الشريفين وللمره الأولي يتقاضي المقاول  
> كامل قيمة العطاء قبل أنجاز أي شئ فيه ليذهب لأفغانستان ويعاون أمريكا ... 
> ولاننسي فضيحة ثوار الكونترا بنيكاراجوا من السعوديه ودعمهم ب 300 مليون دولار واستقالة نورث 
> ولاننسي دعم الحزب المسيحي الديمقراطي في أنتخابات إيطاليا من قبل الحكم السعودي  
> ...


 برضه عاوز اصحح معلومة................ليس بن لادن بتاع افغانستان هو المقصود ولكنه بن لادن الاب اذ كان عبد العزيز آل سعود يود اعمار الحرم المكى وكان الوقت ضيقا وهرب المقاولون من التنفيذ لضيق الوقت فتقدم بن لادن وهو ( من اصل يمنى فيما اظن) وتعهد بتنفيذ المشروع فى الوقت المحددوبالمواصفات المحددة ولكن بشرط ان توضع له ميزانية مفتوحة يغرف منها كيف يشاء واما رغبة آل سعود فى انجاز العمل قبل موسم الحج فقد قبل الشرط فقام بن لادن باستجلاب عمال من مصر ومهندسين من مصر واجزل لهم العطاء  وعملوا ليل نهار وتم العمل فى موعدة واصبح بن لادن الاب مليارديرا وورثه ابناؤه ومنهم اسامة بتاع افغانستاناما الامور الاخرى فانه كما سبق وقلت ان آل سعود عملاء امريكا ينفذون ما يؤمرون فاذا طلب منهم تمويل اى عملية تامرهم بها امريكا ينفذون وليس هذا بالغريب المهم ان تحفظ امريكا لهم بقاءهم على عرش الجزيرة العربة وتتغاضى عن مخازيهم اما بالنسبة لعبد الناصر فقد قام فيصل بن سعود بتحريض الامريكان على تخليصه من هذا الصداع (عبد الناصر) وسدد المطلوب لذلك وكانت حرب 67...... ومن قبل كان اخوف سعود قد اعطى عبد الحميد السراج مدير المخابرات السورى عدة ملايين لنسف طائرة عبد الناصر ايام الوحدة فقام عبد الحميد السراج بتسليم عبد الناصر المبلغ الذى بنى به برج القاهرة ليكون شاهدا على ما يحاك لمصر من مؤامرات فاشلة لا خلاف بينن الاخوةتحياتى

----------


## بريف هااارت

وللعلم فقط رأيت رؤي العين تنكات الطيران الأسرائيلي الأضافيه أثناء تموينها فوق الأجواء السعوديه 
بمنطقه تدعي الشويحطيه علي حدود مدينة سكاكا الجوف وقد شطرها المزارع وحولها لتنك مياه وتنك علف وعليها الحروف العبريه 
وأيضا رأيت بمنطقة تبوك زورق إسرائيلي تائه لجأ للمياه الأقليميه السعوديه وتم الأفراج عنه فورا بعد أمداده وتموينه 
ولو لاحظ الكثير منكم أئناء توقيع معاهدة وادي عربه بين الأردن وإسرائيل الممر الذي عبر منه الملك حسين لمقابلة زعماء اليهود  
وكيف كان محاطا بزراعه نوع شجرة اللبلاب والتي يحتاج نموها بهذا الشكل لعشرات السنين ( أي أن الممر قديم ومستعمل ) 
صدقت ياوالدي ( جمال عبد الناصر ) أنها مؤامره دوليه من عمق التاريخ  
وبالمناسبه أثناء وجودي في مدينة العقبه الأردنيه لاحظت أن الحدود بين الأردن وإسرائيل قصر الملك نعم قصر الملك ومدرج 
الهليكوبتر الذي يهبط به علي مرمي نيران بندقية الحارس الأسرائيلي !!!!!!!!! 
ويقوم الحرس الأردني بتفتيش القادمين فقط للعقبه ولايقتربون من المغادرين وكان اليهود يأتون ليلا من حيفا للسهر في العقبه 
تحت نظر وحماية الأمن الأردني ... 
ولي عوده

----------


## بريف هااارت

> برضه عاوز اصحح معلومة................ليس بن لادن بتاع افغانستان هو المقصود ولكنه بن لادن الاب اذ كان عبد العزيز آل سعود يود اعمار الحرم المكى وكان الوقت ضيقا وهرب المقاولون من التنفيذ لضيق الوقت فتقدم بن لادن وهو ( من اصل يمنى فيما اظن) وتعهد بتنفيذ المشروع فى الوقت المحددوبالمواصفات المحددة ولكن بشرط ان توضع له ميزانية مفتوحة يغرف منها كيف يشاء واما رغبة آل سعود فى انجاز العمل قبل موسم الحج فقد قبل الشرط فقام بن لادن باستجلاب عمال من مصر ومهندسين من مصر واجزل لهم العطاء وعملوا ليل نهار وتم العمل فى موعدة واصبح بن لادن الاب مليارديرا وورثه ابناؤه ومنهم اسامة بتاع افغانستاناما الامور الاخرى فانه كما سبق وقلت ان آل سعود عملاء امريكا ينفذون ما يؤمرون فاذا طلب منهم تمويل اى عملية تامرهم بها امريكا ينفذون وليس هذا بالغريب المهم ان تحفظ امريكا لهم بقاءهم على عرش الجزيرة العربة وتتغاضى عن مخازيهم اما بالنسبة لعبد الناصر فقد قام فيصل بن سعود بتحريض الامريكان على تخليصه من هذا الصداع (عبد الناصر) وسدد المطلوب لذلك وكانت حرب 67...... ومن قبل كان اخوف سعود قد اعطى عبد الحميد السراج مدير المخابرات السورى عدة ملايين لنسف طائرة عبد الناصر ايام الوحدة فقام عبد الحميد السراج بتسليم عبد الناصر المبلغ الذى بنى به برج القاهرة ليكون شاهدا على ما يحاك لمصر من مؤامرات فاشلة لا خلاف بينن الاخوةتحياتى


بمناسبة هذه المشاركه سوف أقول لك معلومه بسيطه وكيف كان آل سعود يتعاملون مع عبد الناصر لأستنزافه وأستغلاله 
هل تعلم من أين اتت ثروة الأمير طلال بن عبد العزيز ؟؟؟ أخو حكام السعوديه  
لقد تم إيهام عبد الناصر بهروبه إلي لبنان وعزمه الانقلاب علي أخوته وتحويل المملكه إلي جمهوريه  
وقد كان عبد الناصر يعاني في اليمن ويعلم حقيقة الحكام السعودين فقام بدعمه ماديا بعدة ملايين لتكون أموال الشعب المصري نواة ثروته الحاليه  
هو وأبنه الوليد بن طلال وقد قام بالنصب علي الرئيس الراحل طيب الله ثراه ( هذه أخلاقهم ) 
وهل تعلم أيضا أن أخوهم الملك سعود كان الصادق الوحيد فيهم وقد تم حصاره بداخل قصره ومنع المياه عنه عن طريق أخوه الملك الحالي 
حتي يموت وقد قام عبد الناصر بالتدخل لانقاذه وقد عاش ومات في مصر  
تاريخ أسود لتلك الزمره ولاادري لماذا نصمت عليها كل هذا الوقت هل خوفا من اليهود والدول العظمي أم أن هناك من يكمم الآفواه

----------


## بريف هااارت

لم يعد الخوف على فلسطين التاريخية كوجود أو ككيان عربي وإسلامي غالي ومهم وحساس لكل مُسلمي المعمورة , ولا الخوف على القدس المُشرفة كأولى القبلتين وثالث الحرمين الشريفين من خطر اليهود المُحتلين الذين دنسوها وعاثوا بها فساداً وإفساداً على مرأى ومسمع من وكلاء أمريكا في المنطقة من العُملاء العرب .

ولم يعد الخطر التقسيمي الداخلي الداهم الذي بات يتهدد الفلسطينيين أنفسهم كشعب مُحتل ومُحاصر بعد أن أصبح كباره يتصارعون في داخل الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة جراء التنافس الحزبي المحموم بين الأطراف المُتنفذة ومحاولة كل جهة منهم الاستئثار بالسلطة المفقودة أصلاً .

بل الخوف كل الخوف من المُتاجرة بالقضية الفلسطينية من قبل سماسرة وعملاء الغرب وخصوصاً كلاب أمريكا في المنطقة , الذين حولوا أرض فلسطين وشعبها إلى سلعة إستهلاكية قابلة للمُقايضة والبيع في بازار السياسة الدولية مُقابل تثبيت أركان أنظمتهم وبقاء كراسيهم عامرة من أجل صيرورة الكروش والعروش ! 

وكلنا يذكر مبادرة حفيد مردخاي عبد الله بن عبد العزيز آل سعود التي باضها قبل عدة سنوات لشقيقه الصحفي اليهودي الأمريكي توماس فريدمان والتي عرفت لاحقاً بمبادرة ( عبد الله + توماس فريدمان ) والتي تم إقرارها رسمياً من قبل الجامعة العربية وبصم عليها بالحوافر بقية العملاء والوكلاء في المنطقة، إرضاءً لأمريكا ومُحاباةً لإسرائيل ونفاقاً لآل سعود ونزولاً عند رغبة أطرم الدرعية المأفون . 

ثم توالت الزيارات السرية وحتى العلنية بين أحفاد مردخاي السعودي وبين أخوتهم في العقيدة والدم في تل أبيب , ولا يخفى الدور الذي قام به بندر بن سلطان وتركي الفيصل مع منظمة إيباك الصهيونية ومن ثم جهود عادل الجبير الجبارة في هذا الشأن حتى وصلت أخيراً إلى جعل بعض الطلبة السعوديون المُبتعثون في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن يُطبعوا مع الصهاينة عن طريق السفارة الإسرائيلية بواشنطن , كل هذا يحصل من أجل تطويع الشعوب العربية والإسلامية وإرغام بعض الدول العربية المُعارضة للتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني وتمهيد الطريق العربي والإسلامي للاعتراف بدويلة إسرائيل المسخ المُغتصبة لأرض فلسطين والمُدنسة للمسجد الأقصى .

فبات آل سعود يتاجرون بقضية فلسطين ويُسمسرون بمصير الفلسطينيين وكأنهم من بقايا أرث مرخان , بعد أن خلا لهم الجو في ظل هذا التشتت والضياع العربي , ولم يعد هنالك أحد يقف بوجههم أو يوقفهم عند حدهم أو حتى يُعرقل مشاريعهم التآمرية الخطيرة . 

بل برزت أصوات سعودية ناعقة ممن يسموا بالمثقفين والنخبة تطالب بإرغام الفلسطينيين على قبول الوضع الحالي وقبول مبدأ السلام مع إسرائيل دون شروط , وتدعي تلك الأصوات التي برزت للعلن أن فلسطين هي أرض تاريخية لليهود وأن الفلسطينيين هُم مجرد ساكنيين طارئين على تلك البقعة وقد باعوا أراضيهم لليهود المُهاجرين وووإلخ 

والسبب هو محاولة تحميل الشعب الفلسطيني مسؤولية الإخفاقات والهزائم والتمهيد لتسليم فلسطين على طبق من ذهب لأشقاء آل سعود في العقيدة والدم فيما يُسمى بإسرائيل . 

ومن خلال تلك المساعي السعودية الخبيثة التي ترمي من ورائها إركاع الشعب الفلسطيني الأبي وتحطيم معنويات المُقاومة وكسر إرادتهم وذلك عن طريق تجويع الناس وقطع أزراقهم والتضييق عليهم في عيشهم , وعليه تم الاتفاق مع أشقائهم اليهود في تل أبيب ومع بقية الخونة من حكام العرب فيما يُسمى بدول الطوق على مُحاصرة الفلسطينيين حتى الإنهاك وتجويعهم من أجل ابتزازهم وإرغامهم على إبداء التنازلات الكارثية والقبول ببيع وطنهم من أجل أن لقمة العيش وحتى يحييوا فقط . 

حينها يظهر آل سعود كأبطال أسطوريين فينبروا كمنقذين للشعب الفلسطيني المُنهك في الوقت المناسب ويقدموا مبادراتهم الخيانية اللعينة وبهذا تسدل الستارة على قصة شعب جبار اُحتلت أرضه ودُمر وطنه وشُرد شعبه وحوصر أبنائه , وهاهو الآن يقبل ببقعة أرضة صغيرة وممزقة لا تكاد ترى بالعين المُجردة من أجل رمق الحياة . 

وهنا يكون آل سعود قد أدوا دورهم الصهيوني التاريخي المناط بهم على أكمل وجه وذلك من أجل نصرة أبناء جلدتهم ودعم ومساندة أشقائهم اليهود في مملكة يهوذا التاريخية المزعومة .

والضحية هو ذلك الفلسطيني المظلوم والمُحاصر والمغلوب على أمره سواء كان في الداخل أو في شتى بقاع الشتات , وسيكون شعار آل سعود لهؤلاء المنكوبين حينها – العوض ولا القطيعة – أي أقبلوا بالتعويضات المالية عن وطنكم بدل أن تفقدوا كل شيء دون مقابل ! 

فحتى ناشطي السلام باتوا أشرف وأرحم من تلك الحكومات العربية البغيضة التي تُحاصر أطفال ونساء وشيوخ الشعب الفلسطيني وتسعى بكل ما أوتيت من قوة للقضاء عليهم بسلاح الجوع والمرض والخنق , وشاهدنا كيف هب هؤلاء الناشطين الغربيين النبلاء لخرق الحصار الإسرائيلي - العربي الظالم على أبناء الشعب الفلسطيني المُحاصر وأتوا بما يستطيعون على نقله من أدوية وطعام لأهل غزة المُحاصرون . 

وهذا الحصار القاهر هو ترسيخ لمبدأ الحرب النفسية والضغط على الشعب الفلسطيني في محاولة سافرة ومستميتة من قبل تلاميذ كوندي في المنطقة من أجل تركيع المقاومة الفلسطينية وكسر إرادة الشعب الفلسطيني وتحطيمه ليرفع راية الإستسلام البيضاء من أجل الحصول على الغذاء والدواء كما حصل في حصار العراق . 

وربما ما جاء على لسان رجل الأعمال اليهودي الأمريكي دانيال إبرامز المُقرب جداً مما يُسمى برئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي النازي إيهود أولمرت , والذي كان قد زار الملك السعودي اللعين عبد الله بن عبد العزيز في قصره أخيراً , حسب ما جاء في صحيفة هآرتس الإسرائيلية وسمع منه كلاماً سعودياً عبرياً أثلج صدره جعلت دموع اليهودي دانيال تنهمر غبطةً وسرور وفخر بجهود ومساعي أشقائهم يهود الدرعية ؟ 

وكيف بكى اليهودي دانيال من شدة الفرح والصدمة في حضرة ابن سعود عندما سمع أخيه في العقيدة والدم عبد الله بن عبد العزيز وهو يخبره بكل عزم وتصميم أنه يبصم بالعشرة ويعترف بدويلة إسرائيل المسخ ويؤيد حقها الشرعي في فلسطين بمجرد أن يوافق الإسرائيليون على حدود 67 , حتى يسكت البقية من العرب , والمفاجئة المبكية لدانيال كانت عندما أبلغه حفيد مرخان أنهُ يرضى ويوافق على تبادل الأراضي بين إسرائيل والفلسطينيين ! 

المُثير في أمر ذلك اللقاء المردخائي المشبوه أن الملك السعودي طلب من شقيقه في الدم والعقيدة دانيال إبرامز أن يُقنع كبير حاخامات إسرائيل أي – مفتي اليهود في إسرائيل - بأن يصدر فتوى يهودية مُقدسة يوافق فيها على مبادرة الملك السعودي السابقة !؟

يبدو أن حفيد مرخان بسذاجته المعهودة يفكر أن اليهود المُعاصرين هم على شاكلة جده الأول مردخاي الدونمي ولذلك فهو يعتقد أنهم أيضاً يتبعون تعاليم المعبد اليهودي المُقدس ويطيعون فتاوى حاخاماتهم طاعةً عمياء ويطبقون مبدأ - إسمع وأطع وإن جلد ظهرك واخذ مالك - كما يفعل بقية قطيع السعادين في إتباع وطاعة المفتي العام السعودي آل الشيك كما يحصل في المزرعة السعودية !؟ 

عموماً هو أدرى بشعاب قومه اليهود وقطعاً أعلم بنفوس وعقليات بني جلدته وربما تكون بدعة المفتي العام قد أتى بها جده المقبور مرخان من منافي وشتات اليهود في العالم . 

لكن السؤال لماذا يتاجر هؤلاء الخونة المأجورين بقضية فلسطين وبمصير الشعب الفلسطيني بعد أن تخلوا عنهم وتركوهم يواجهون العدو الصهيوني منفردين ومُجردين من كل شيء , بل سعوا جاهدين هم وحلفائهم في محاصرتهم وتجويعهم !؟ 

أما كان الأحرى بآل سعود وأشباههم من الخونة وعلى مبدأ أضعف الإيمان أن يتركوا الفلسطينيين لوحدهم يخوضوا معاركهم المصيرية ونضالهم المُقدس بعيداً عن مخالب التآمر والكيد الذي طالهم من كل من النظام السعودي + النظام المصري + النظام الأردني وبعض التوابع الآخرين . 

لماذا لا يهتموا بشؤونهم الداخلية إذا كانوا عاجزين عن الدعم وخانعين وخاضعين للغرب ويتركوا الشأن الفلسطيني لأهله على أقل تقدير ؟ 

فأن يتلقي آل سعود بأشقائهم اليهود ويتحاوروا معهم وحتى إذا أرادوا أن يفتحوا لهم سفارة لتل أبيب في درعية الغدر والخيانة فهذا شأنهم وهنالك شعب الجزيرة العربية هو من سوف يُقرر ويحسم هذا الأمر , لكن لما يتدخلوا بكل صفاقة وخبث في شؤون الفلسطينيين وإذا صادف وأن انتقد أحد الفلسطينيين المغبونين النظام السلولي السعودي قامت قيامتهم ورفعوا عقيرتهم وقالوا له ليس من حقك أن تتدخل في شؤوننا !؟ 

كيف تتدخلوا في شؤون الفلسطيين الداخلية والخارجية ثم تقررون لوحدكم وفي الخفاء مصيرهم وتحرموهم من أرضهم وتُتجاروا بوطنهم وتسعوا بكل لؤم وخبث في الإيغال في بعثرة شتات شعبهم , ومع هذا تتحسسوا من أي كلمة إنتقاد عابرة من قبل أي فلسطيني سواء كان مثقفاً أو مواطناً بسيطاً من عامة الشعب إذا ما طالبهم بعدم التدخل في شأنه الفلسطيني !!! 

إذن على الفلسطينيين الشرفاء الأحرار أن ينتبهوا لما يُحاك لهم في الخفاء من قبل أيادي وأصابع اليهود المحليين وأن يحذروا من مُقايضات الخونة من أمثال آل سعود وغيرهم التي ستؤدي بهم إلى مقصلة الإفراط والتفريط بالدين والوطن والحقوق , وأن يتحدوا معاً في هذا الوقت العصيب ويقفوا صفاً واحداً بوجه هذا الملك السعودي الأرعن الذي قرر مع بقية أشقائه من أحفاد مرخان أن يبيع فلسطين بثمنٍ بخس ويُمزق أراضيها وينحر الفلسطينيين على مذبح أجداه اليهود في مملكة يهوذا الخيالية . 

اللهم إني بلغت فأشهد .

----------


## mohameddessouki

> بمناسبة هذه المشاركه سوف أقول لك معلومه بسيطه وكيف كان آل سعود يتعاملون مع عبد الناصر لأستنزافه وأستغلاله
> 
> هل تعلم من أين اتت ثروة الأمير طلال بن عبد العزيز ؟؟؟ أخو حكام السعوديه  
> لقد تم إيهام عبد الناصر بهروبه علي لبنان وعزمه علي الانقلاب علي أخوته وتحويل المملكه إلي جمهوريه  
> وقد كان عبد الناصر يعاني في اليمن ويعلم حقيقة الحكام السعودين فقام بدعمه ماديا بعدة ملايين لتكون نواة ثروته الحاليه  
> هو وأبنه الوليد وقد قام بالنصب علي الرئيس الراحل طيب الله ثراه ( هذه أخلاقهم ) 
> وهل تعلم أيضا أن أخوهم الملك سعود كان الصادق الوحيد فيهم وقد تم حصاره بداخل قصره ومنع المياه عنه عن طريق أخوه الملك الحالي 
> حتي يموت وقد قام عبد الناصر بالتدخل لانقاذه وقد عاش ومات في مصر  
> تاريخ أسود لتلك الزمره ولاادري لماذا نصمت عليها كل هذا الوقت هل خوفا من اليهود والدول العظمي أم أن هناك من يكمم الآفواه


 الحقيقة ان سعود بعد ان انكشف امره لدى عبد الناصر اصبحت فضيحة لدى العالم فقام فيصل وباقى الامراء بالانقلاب على سعود وعزله من الملك وتنصيب فيصل ملكا فهرب سعود وعه اخوه طلال الى مصر ومعهم ما استطاعوا ان ينهبوه من ثروات البترول وعاشا فى مصر وحاولا التكفير عن خطيئة مؤامرة اغتيال عبد الناصر بالتبرع لمشاريع فى مصر ومحاولة الاعلان عن ذلك حتى يرضى عنهم الراى العام المصرى و طمعا فى ان يعيدهم عبد الناصر للعرش وظلوا فى مصر حتى عادت المياة لمجاريها بين عبد الناصر وفيصل واتفقوا على اعادة سعود الى بلاده وضمان عدم معاقبته وقد كان وبقى طلال فى مصر بعد ذلك وان كان قد تصالح مع اخوته فى عهد الملك خالد قبل فهدتحياتى

----------


## بريف هااارت

والآن إلي مقالات كتبها أخوه من الأردن لتدعيم ماكتب من قبل

----------


## بريف هااارت

فالنبدأ
بسم الله الواحد الأحد 

أكاد أجزم بأن التاريخ لم يتطرق الى مسمى الأردن (كأرض، وليس نهر) على الإطلاق، وحتى أكون أكثر موضوعية أقول التاريخ الذي قرأت واطلعت عليه، وقد حاولت بأن أبحث بالتحديد عن مسمى "الأردن" فلم أجده مذكوراً إلا في بعث سيدنا أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لطلائع الفتح الإسلامي والمسمى "جند الأردن"، وهذه التسمية لا علاقة لها من قريب ولا بعيد بمفهوم "الأردن" الموقع الجغرافي المعروف لنا في زماننا هذا... وأظن بأن معظم الأخوة القراء قد لاحظوا ما لاحظت. أما مسمى الأردن "كموقع جغرافي" فلم يتبلور في الأذهان سوى في عام 1946 او ما يسمى زوراً بعام الإستقلال، ففي ذلك العام طُوّعَ هذا الإسم ليعني أرضاً جغرافية، أما من يقول بغير هذا فاليرجع الى مسمى الكيان الأردني منذ تأسيسه وحتى عام 1946، كان المسمى في هذه الفترة هو " أمارة شرق الأردن" أي "شرق نهر الأردن"، نعم عاش وطننا ما يقارب من الثلاثين عاماً دونما مسمى قائم بذاته لأن هذا الموقع الجغرافي لا وجود له تاريخياً، بل كان على الدوام جزءاً مما يسمى بسوريا الطبيعية أو بلاد الشام، وكلنا يعلم ما قاله هرقل بعد هزيمته من قبل جند الفتح الإسلامي "سلام عليك يا سوريا..."، نعم قال "سلام عليك يا سوريا..." ولم يقل سلام عليك يا أردن، علماً بأنه أطلق كلماته تلك في معركة اليرموك "التي تقع في شمال الكيان الأردني". قد يثور الآن دعاة الأقليمية وعبيد بسمان، قد يثورون الآن ويتهمونني بالردة الوطنية، ولكن الحق أحق بأن يتبع، لقد ألزمت نفسي بالموضوعية في حديثي هذا ولن أنكث ما وعدت... فالمعذرة يا أخوة الدم وأعداء الدين والأقصى.

إذاً لماذا الأردن، وما هي مبررات وجوده التاريخية؟ 

تفتت الدولة العلية العثمانية الى عشرات الكيانات، ولم يكن من هذه الكيانات أي كيان يماثل الأردن، فكل كيان كان يجمع سكانه رابط التاريخ على الأقل، فمصر يكفيها فخراً بأنها ذكرت في القرآن الكريم مرتين، العراق كان عراقاً حتى قبل نعمة الفتح الإسلامي، ولو أخذنا الدول العربية والإسلامية لوجدنا لكل منها هذا الرابط التاريخي، إلا الأردن، نعم إلا الأردن الذي ولد بها أجدادي وتحولت عظامهم إلى فوسفات يسكر بثمنه ساكنو بسمان ورغدان... فلماذا؟ لماذا هذا الكيان؟ لرب قائل يقول، هناك تجانس عرقي حتّم على سايكس وبيكو أخذه بعين الإعتبار... تجانس عرقي! أين التجانس العرقي الذي يربط الأردنيين ببعضهم البعض؟ لقد كان الأردن في أغلبية سكانه (قبل نزوح الشعب الفلسطيني وتهجيرهم) مكون من عشائر بدوية (إحداها عشيرتي أنا كاتب هذا المقال)، عشائر بدوية لا هم لأبناءها سوى التنقل بجمالهم وماعزهم طلباً للكلأ والماء والسلب والنهب ، ولم تستوطن هذه العشائر في الأردن فعلياً سوى بمعاهدة سايكس وبيكو، فعشائر الأردن الجنوبية كانت سعودية أكثر منها أردنية (هنا أذكر كيف رفع أهل معان الشماء علم السعودية في هبة الجنوب عام 1989!، هل تذكرون يا قراء؟)، نعم لم تكن عشائر الجنوب أردنية الموطن، وكان المجال الحيوي لهذه العشائر هو ذلك الجزء من خط سكة الحديد الذي يربط مدينة معان بالمدينة المنورة، ولمن لا يعرف قصة خط سكة الحديد فهو الخط الذي أنشأته دولتنا الإسلامية وخلافتنا العثمانية لخدمة حجيج الرحمن، وقد كانت الحكومة العلية العثمانية تدفع لزعماء هذه العشائر قدراً معلوماً من المال كل عام حتى تضمن عدم إعتدائهم على الحجيج وتقشيطهم (التقشيط هو تعبير أردني يعني سلب عابر السبيل)، نعم هذا هو المجال الحيوي لعشائر جنوب الأردن، ولم يستقر من هذه العشائر سوى القليل حول بعض الواحات الصحراوية، أو حول بعض نقاط إستراحة الحجيج وسكة الحديد، أو حول بعض القلاع العثمانية.... أما عشائر وسط الأردن فكانت تقضي جُلّ عامها في شرق السعودية ولا تزور الأردن سوى لسلب الفلاحين في موسم الحصاد (تسمى بالخاوات).... أما عشائر شمال الأردن فهي سورية الدم في أغلبها أو عراقية، أنظر أخي القاريء الى التطابق بين كثير من هذه العشائر في مسمياتها، اقصد بين العشائر الأردنية وعشائر جنوب سوريا وشرق العراق... فأين التجانس العرقي؟ وماذا يربطني أنا البدوي غير الملثم بالشركسي صاحب الوجه المليح واللسان غير الفصيح، وماذا يربط عشيرة المجالي (حضروا من الخليل في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر) وبين عشيرة أبو الراغب؟ أو بين عشيرة الروابده... إذاً فالتجانس العرقي هي حجة لا أعتقد حتى سليمان الموسى بتفاهته يصادق عليها.

لماذا الأردن؟ لماذا إذاً؟، لربما لأن غالبية سكانه من المسلمين؟ فلماذا إذا لم نُلحق بأصلنا في سوريا الكبرى، أو بالحجاز ومملكة إبن سعود؟... وهل كان عامل الإسلام في ذهن سايكس وبيكو والشريف حسين؟ ألم يأتوا لنسف الإسلام؟ ألم يدفعوا بكل خيلهم وخيلاهم لهدم الخلافة الإسلامية (ثاني أعظم مصيبة حلت بالأمة بعد معركة صفين)... إذاً، فحجتنا متساقطة لا يقبلها حتى إمام الحضرة الهاشمية أحمد بن هليل. 

لماذا إذاً؟ أهي صدفة، وهل سمعت أحدهم يقول بالصدف في التاريخ؟ حتى ماركس ولينين لا يؤمنون بالمصادفة في التاريخ.... إذا لماذا؟ وهذا هو السؤال الذي أعد القراء بالرد عليه: 

لن أغوص بالقراء في التاريخ، لن أغوص بهم الى الحروب الصليبية التي يكذب مؤرخونا بالقول بأنها إنتهت، لن أغوص وأذكر القراء بأن الصليب لم ينس لنا فتح القسطنطينية وحصارنا لمدينة "فينا" في قلب أوروبا، لن أعيد بديهيات وما هو معلوم بالضرورة... لن أطيل، وأقول بإختصار قد يكون مخلاً

ي
ت
ب
ع
!
!
!

----------


## بريف هااارت

يكذب من يكذّب كلمة مما قيل في كتاب "صراع الحضارات"، ويكذب من يقول بأن الصليبية هي ليست الوجه الآخر للصهيونية واليهودية، ويحكم يا مسلمين؟ ألا ترون بأن كتابهم المقدس هو واحد، أفوق هذا من دليل؟... قرأوا تاريخنا منذ عام الفيل وحتى فتح القسطنطينية وفهموا جملة حقائق وبديهيات، فهموا بأن رعاة الجمال هؤلاء لا باعث لهم ورابط سوى دينهم، ودينهم قائم على ركنين، ركن معنوي متمثل بالقرآن، وركن مادي متمثل بالخلافة الإسلامية، فهموا الداء منذ أن دحرهم صلاح الدين في حطين، وأخذوا بتجهيز الدواء،أجمع إطباء الصليب بأن العلاج يجب أن يكون بدوائين، دواء يفني القرآن ودواء يفني السلطان (تماماً كما يصف الطبيب لمريضه نوعين من العلاج للزكام، يجب أن يتزامن أخذهما حتى يبرأ المريض)... لن أتطرق للعلاج الذي أعدوه للقرآن ومدى ما نجحوا فيه، فقط أسجل بأنهم نجحوا الى حد كبير بذلك قبل الثورة العربية الكبرى بزمن طويل وإلا فكيف نفسر مطاوعة العرب للشريف حسين في دعوته للثورة؟؟!!!...


 أما الدواء الذي أعدوه للسلطان، فكان هو الثورة العربية الكبرى، حاولوا إضعاف الخلافة عن طريق إختراقها بجمعية الإتحاد والترقى ولكنها بقيت خلافة، بقيت خلافة تجمع المسلمين وتوحد صفوفهم، ووقف السلطان عبدالحميد رضي الله عنه وقفته المعروفة والمشرفة من إستيطان اليهود لفلسطين... عَلِمَ الصليب بأن الإسم هو الأهم، لا بد من هدم ما يسمى بالخلافة الإسلامية، لا بد من توجيه ضربة قاصمة لهذا الركن العزيز، فلم يجدوا من يلعب هذا الدور سوى من يسمون زوراً بأشراف مكة (وما هم بالأشراف دماً ولا خلقاً)، لم يجدوا من يقبل هذا الخطيئة العظمى سوى الشريف أو اللاشريف حسين بن علي، أغروه بالمال وهددوه بأبناء سعود وأبناء رشيد...


 قبل الشريف حسين (وأعتذر من الأخوة على إبقاءي للقب الشريف، فقط أورده حتى يعلم القراء من أقصد)، قَبلَ وجلّ همّه بقعة من الأرض يورثها لأبناءه بعد أن إشتد خطب إبن رشيد وأبن سعود، وقَبِلَ أيضاً وقد سال لعابه كالكلب على الذهب الأصفر الذي أغراه به مكماهون... إجتمع الشريف حسين بليلٍ مع البريطانيين واتفقوا على الخطة والتفاصيل، تناط قيادة الثورة بالشريف حسين وأبناءه لأن العرب لن يقبلوا بقيادة واضحة للبريطانيين (تماماً كما هو الحال للآن في أردن الحشد والرباط)، واتفقوا بأن يكون القائد الحقيقي هو صاحب أعمدة الحكمة السبعة لورنس العرب،


 واتفقوا بأن الجائزة ستكون العراق وسوريا، تكون هاتان البقعتان هما الجائزتين للحسين على خدمته وخطيئته العظمى، رضي الحسين (فالعراق وسوريا هما أكبر بالآف المرات من مكة، وأعظم من ناحية الثورات، فيا لهما من جائزة)، أفهمه البريطانيون بأن فلسطين هي لليهود... فقبل وقد ظن الأحمق بأن ذلك لا يمنع حكمها من قبل أحد أبناءه (المهم هم الأبناء)، وهذه هي الخيانة الحقيقية التي خانها البريطانيون، لم يفهموه بأن فلسطين لليهود تعني وطن قومي لليهود، وطن قومي يحكمونه بأنفسهم وليس مجرد مسكن يعيشون به مع الفلسطينيين...


 لم يكن في ذلك الوقت مسمى "الأردن"، واقترح البريطانيون فيما بعد هذه البقعة الجغرافية على الشريف حسين حتى تكون القسمة عادلة بين أبناءه، أحدهم يحكم سوريا، والآخر يحكم العراق، وثالثهما يحكم الأردن، شكر لهم حرصهم على العدل (أو هذا ما أظنه، ولا أدعي بأنني وجدت أي كتاب للتاريخ يقول بذلك ولكنه واقع الحال)، شكرهم على عدلهم وحبهم لأبناءه وسلالته غير الطاهرة، أما الإبن الرابع فهم إبن تركية ولا مكان له بين العرب.... نعم، أظنه شكرهم أو لربما صارحوه بهدفهم الحقيقي من خلق الأردن الذي لم يخلقه التاريخ، قالوا له بأن الأردن يجب أن يكون الحلقة الأضعف والأقوى في المنطقة، الأضعف من ناحية المصادر الطبيعية والبشرية،


 والأقوى من ناحية رعاية الصليب له... يجب أن يكون ضعيفاً حتى العدم حتى لا يشكل خطراً على الكيان الصهيوني الموعود، ويجب أن يكون الأردن الأقوى ككيان مصطنع ولا يجب أن يزول ككيان عازل بين العمق البشري الإسلامي الشرقي (العراق وإيران...الخ) من جهة والكيان المصطنع الثاني (الكيان الصهيوني)، وكذلك عازل بين العمق الديني لأهل الجزيرة وبين الكيان الصهيوني.... لربما صارحوه بهذه الحقيقية ولربما أفهموه بأن أولاده كُثر ويجب أن يكون هناك كيانات بعددهم على الأقل، لا إحتمال ثالث وأحمق من يقرأ التاريخ ويعلل الأمور بغير ذلك. 

إنطلقت الثورة العربية الكبرى، وقام الشريف حسين وابناؤه برشوة شيوخ عشائر الأردن (يعترف حتى مؤرخو الثورة من الأردنيين أمثال علي محافظة بهذه الحقيقة، وهذا هو السبب الذي أودى بمستقبل علي محافظة كرئيساً لجامعة اليرموك)، نعم قام الشريف حسين وأبناؤه برشوة شيوخ العشائر أو على الأحرى دفعوا لهم من ذهب بريطانيا العظمى أكثر مما كان العثمانيون المفلسون مادياً يدفعونه، القضية كانت قضية عرض وطلب لشيوخ العشائر الأردنية وشتان بين ما يدفعه العثمانيون وبين ما يدفعه عبدالله بن حسين (سفير أبيه)، كانت الثورة العربية الكبرى في عقول هؤلاء الشيوخ ثروة وليست ثورة، ويجب حقيقة أن لا نظلم هؤلاء الشيوخ وأن لا نقدر ظروفهم، فهم شيوخ كان الإسلام غير منتشر بينهم إلا بالإسم، كان إسلاماً مختلطاً بالأساطير حتى أنهم كانوا يعبدون القبور، والقاريء لتاريخ هذه العشائر يقرأ العجب العجاب، كان زواج المحارم موجوداً بين بعض هذه العشائر؟...


 إسلام أو وثنية متأخرة، أحار بتسميتها... كان المستفيدون الوحيدون من أبناء العشائر الأردنية هم الشيوخ، فقد كان للشيوخ سطوة على عشائرهم تزيد عن سطوة الشيوخ الآن، كانت العشيرة هي السياج الذي يحمي الفرد ولا وجود للفرد خارجها، ولا قانون سوى قانون العشائر، كانت العشيرة هي الدولة وكان الشيخ هو رأس الدولة، يقول فيطاع.... إنطلقت الثورة بعد إشتعال شرارة الحرب العالمية الأولى بسنتين، سنتان من الإعداد ورشوة الشيوخ ومصالحة الشيوخ المختلفين مع بعضهم البعض...الخ، وبالطبع كانت بريطانيا تلعب دورها أيضاً عن طريق إقناع "أحرار" العرب في دمشق وجميعة العهد في لبنان، أحرار ليسوا بأحرار بل عملاء، وللتاريخ نسجل كان معظمهم وخاصة اللبنانيين منهم هم من المسيحيين أو الدروز... لن أغرق في التسجيل والتحرير.... 


قتل المسلم أخيه، وطعنت الدولة العلية العثمانية من حيث أمنت، تماماً كما خان بنو قريظة عهدهم مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في معركة الأحزاب، طعنت الخلافة الإسلامية من حيث أمنت ويا لعظم الخيانة، إمِنَ العرب؟ أمن العرب أصل الإسلام؟... وأنتهت الخلافة الإسلامية، وتحقق للصليب بخيانة الهاشميين هدم معقل الإسلام والخيمة التي كانت أمتنا تستظل بها... يا قراء، يا أخوة، لا تصدقوا مؤرخي قصر بسمان، لا تصدقوهم عندما يكذبون ويقولون بأن "أتاتورك" هو من أنهى الخلافة، كذبة حاشا لله أن تنطلي على ذي عقل ودين. 

وكان الأردن، وكان الأردن أيها الأحبة، جاء الأردن كحَملِ زانية تماماً كما هي دولة الإغتصاب، كانت الثورة العربية الكبرى هي حالة الزنا، وكانت دولة صهيون والأردن هما قيء ذلك الحمل... مع إختلاف بسيط، فالزاني عندما يواقع الزانية فإن الزنا بحد ذاته هو الغاية وإن جاء الحمل الكريه فهو مجرد عارض، أما بالنسبة لقضيتنا وموضوع حديثنا فإن الزنا كان وسيلة للحمل البغيض، كان الحمل البغيض هو الغاية... زنا بنا الصليب في يوم إنطلاقة الرصاصة الأولى فكانت النتيجة حملا سفاح، دولة صهيون ، وهدم الخلافة الإسلامية.... 

أعتذر أيها القراء، أعتذر عن إختصاري المخل، أنا مجرد قاريء بسيط يستهويه التاريخ ويعشق الحقيقة، لا وقت عندي للتفصيل، ولدي مسؤوليات حياتية يجب أن أقوم بها لآكل لقمة الخبز، لقمة الخبز التي أصبح الحصول عليها في أردننا جهاد دونه جهاد ذلك المحاصر في مغائر أفغانستان. أعتذر عن إختصاري المخل، ولكن إيماني بكم وبعقولكم سهّل مهمتي ودعاني للإختصار.

وُلد الأردن، وكان لا بد من إستمرار الأردن، وأصبح الأردن طفل بريطانيا المدلل ومحط عنايتها، رعت بريطانيا -حاملة الصليب في ذلك الوقت، قبل أن تسلم الشعلة لأمريكا- الأردنَ، وكانت وللتاريخ نسجل خير أم، قام جيش بريطانيا العظمى بتذليل الصعاب الجليلة التي أعقبت هزيمة العثمانيين في الحرب العالمية الثانية وإنسحابهم من الشرق العربي، تشظّت منطقة شرق الأردن الى عدة حكومات محلية (حكومة السلط، حكومة الكرك...الخ)


، لم يكن لأبناء شرق الأردن رابط يربطهم من تاريخ لذا تشظت المنطقة الى حكومات هزيلة، فقام الجيش البريطاني بتوحيد منطقة شرق الأردن، بريطانيا العظمى التي جاءت لتشظي الأمة تعمل بجد في شرق الأردن لتوحيد المتشظي، حنانيك ربي.... كان يراد للأردن بأن يكون ضعيفاً ولكن ليس ضعيفاً الى الدرجة التي يكون فيها عشرات الدويلات يصعب التحكم برؤوسها، كان لا بد من توحيد المنطقة في ظل حكم أسرة واحدة معروفة الولاء والإنتماء، كان لا بد منذ ذلك وقام جيش صاحب الجلالة بالمهمة شر قيام، 

وتوحد الأردن واستوردت بريطانيا له بعض المثقفين، كان الجهل عاماً بين الأردنيين لدرجة أضطرت بريطانيا الى إستيراد بعض المثقفين والتكنوقراط من خارج الكيان، فكان أول رئيس للأردن رشيد طليع وهو درزي من لبنان... وكان لهذا الإستيراد غاية أخرى وهو ما يسمى بعلم الإجتماع "الجماعات الوظيفية"، كان لا بد من إستيراد عدة عائلات من هنا وهناك حتى تقوم بوظائف محددة لها في هذا الكيان المسخ، ولا زالت هذه الجماعات الوظيفية وبعضها مستورد والآخر محلي تؤدي دورها في إدارة الدولة الأردنية حتى هذه اللحظة، 


الشركس يتحكمون بسلاح الجو، الشوام (ويقصد بهم في اللهجة الأردنية السوريون) يقودون المخابرات الأردنية، النوابلسه (ويقصد بهم القادمون من نابلس) يتحكمون بالإقتصاد، البدو يتحكمون في الجيش، ولا يجب أن يغيب عن البال بأن العائلة المالكة في الأردن هي جماعة وظيفية أيضاً، جماعة وظيفية لها دور يتعدى العائلات الأخرى وسنقوم لاحقاً بتبيان الدور المرسوم لها بالتفصيل. 

ويعلن الأردن إستقلاله في عام 1926، نعم عام 1926 وهذه ليست غلطة مطبعية يا قراء، الأردن هو البلد الوحيد الذي يسجل التاريخ له إستقلالين، 1926 و 1946، أعلن عبدالله بن حسين إستقلال الأردن في عام 1926 وصادقت بريطانيا العظمى على هذا الإستقلال ورعته، الأردن هو البلد الوحيد الذي له تاريخي إستقلال، وأعتقد بأنه البلد الوحيد على وجه البسيطة الذي إستقل ولم يسفك الإستعمار نقطة دم واحدة من دماء أبناءه، أتعلمون لماذا يا قراء؟ لأن الإستقلال كذبة كبيرة، لم نستقل والله العظيم فلا زالت بريطانيا تحكمنا وملكنا الحالي هو بريطاني الأصل و المنشأ والتربية واللغة، لم نسفك دماءنا بعد لذا لم نستقل....


 ويقود بنو هاشم الكيان اللامستقل ولم يستطيعوا أن يجدوا لهذا الكيان إسماً، بحثوا طويلاً في كتب التاريخ ولم يجدوا له إسماً، فقرروا أن يتركوا هذا الأمر الى الأيام، وسموا الكيان "إمارة شرق الأردن" أي "إمارة المنطقة الواقعة شرق نهر الأردن"، وتتوالى الأحداث في المنطقة ويبسط بنو هاشم (أو بالأحرى الجماعة الوظيفية المالكة) السيطرة على منطقة شرق الأردن، يبسطون سلطانهم على العشائر وينكلون بشيوخها، شيوخها الذين ظنوا بأن ذهب بريطانيا سيدوم، ظنوا بأن الرشاوي التي قدمها الهاشميون ستدوم بعد إنهائهم للدور المرسوم لهم في مهاجمة مؤخرة الدولة العثمانية، تنقطع العطايا والرشاوي عن شيوخ العشائر فيعلن بعضهم التمرد فينكل به الهاشميون والجيش البريطاني (الشيخ ماجد العدوان، الشيخ قدر المجالي الذي نفي الى سوريا، الشيخ بن جازي...الخ)


، تستقر الأمور لبريطانيا في الشرق العربي وشرق الأردن، ولا بد من أن يحدث بعض الهنات هنا وهناك بالطبع، فالعائلة الواحدة تختلف فما بالك بالبريطانيين والهاشميين، يعلن الشريف حسين نفسه خليفة للمسلمين فتردعه بريطانيا، لم يفهم الأحمق لعبة الأمم بشكل جيد، لم يفهم بأن الغاية العظمى هو إنهاء مسمى "الخلافة الإسلامية" للأبد، أغرى الشريف حسين طولُ لحيته فأعلن نفسه خليفة 


ي
ت
ب
ع
!
!
!

----------


## بريف هااارت

للمسلمين فتردعه بريطانيا، لم يفهم الأحمق لعبة الأمم بشكل جيد، لم يفهم بأن الغاية العظمى هو إنهاء مسمى "الخلافة الإسلامية" للأبد، أغرى الشريف حسين طولُ لحيته فأعلن نفسه خليفة للمسلمين، تزعل منه بريطانيا زعل المحب من حبيبه، فتنقله الى قبرص حيث هلك في عام 1931، لم يزعل الأبناء "عبدالله، فيصل...الخ"، كانوا يعلمون بأن أباهم قد جانب الصواب وأن خرف الشيخوخة قد طاله، وكان لا بد لاحقاً من تعليل نفي (يسمونه نفياً!) الحسين بطريقة مضحكة، يقول سليمان الموسى وباقي العصابة بأن نفي الحسين جاء بعد مطالبته بوقف الهجرة اليهودية الى فلسطين، يقولون ذلك والمضحك بأنك تجد وفي نفس كتبهم بأن النفي جاء بعد إعلان الشريف حسين نفسه خليفة للمسلمين.... لن أطيل كثيراً يا قراء، فأنا أعلم بأنني مملّ في حديثي، لذا سأختصر. 

لا بد هنا من أن أراجع بعض ما قلت، أراجع وأفسر نقطة هامة قد يدخل إبليس الى عقل القاريء منها، قلت بأن الجهل والوثنية كانا منتشران بين أبناء العشائر الأردنية، وقد تركت ثغرة هامة قد يدخل منها سليمان الموسى وصبيانه... قد يقولون من المسؤول عن ذلك الجهل، من المسؤول عن الحالة التي وصل لها الإسلام في عقول أبناء تلك العشائر، أليس تقصير الدولة العثمانية هو السبب؟...


 يا عبيد بسمان، كانت الدولة العثمانية في أحرج ظروفها، كانت الدولة العلية تواجه أعتى هجمة عرفها التاريخ، لا يوازي تلك الهجمة سوى ما يواجهه الشعب الفلسطيني الآن منفرداً في مواجهة الصليب ونجمة داود، كانت الدولة العثمانية وحيدة بجيشها المنهك، تسد ثغرة من الشمال ليفتح الصليب ثغرة أخرى، كانت الدول الأوروبية في عنفوان شبابها فأخذوا يشاغلون الدولة العلية حتى أنهكوها وأنهكوا مواردها، كانت الدول الأوروبية في عنفوان شبابها وقد سلبت موارد الأرض كافة وجيشت هذه الموارد جيوشاً لإنهاء الخلافة الإسلامية بالقوة...


 هل من عاقل منصف؟ أتلام الدولة العلية؟ ولماذا لا نلوم بالمنطق نفسه سيدنا الحسين بن علي في كربلاء، كان إبنه فلذة كبدة يستغيث ويطلب الماء من أبيه، منع جيش يزيد بن معاوية الماء عن آل البيت في كربلاء لإهلاكم عطشاً، كان الطفل يستغيث ويطلب شربة ماء من أبيه، لم يستطع الأب تلبية نداء فلذة كبده، كان مشغولاً بمقارعة جيش يزيد ... ولقد كان ليزيد بعض شرف ولم تذكر لنا كتب التاريخ بأنه جيّش المرتزقة من المؤرخين للقول بخيانة الأب لإبنه وعدم إسعافه له بشربة ماء، أما العائلة الحاكمة في الكيان الأردني فأعدمت حتى ذرة الشرف الذي إمتلكها يزيد الملعون، جيشوا جيشاً كاملاً من الكذبة طعناً بالدولة العثمانية وإهمالها للعرب وفرضها التجهيل عليهم (يسمونه "التتريك")،


 ووصلت بهم الخسة والتزوير وإنعدام الشرف حتى قالوا بأن سياسة الدولة العثمانية كانت تقصد صرف العرب عن لغة القرآن، زوروا كل شيء ليبرروا وجودهم في الأردن كأسرة حاكمة، ولو كان الأمر يتطلب تزوير القرآن لزوروه... يا قراء، هل تعلمون بأن العائلة الحاكمة في الأردن قد زورت أحاديث النبي؟ أقسم بالله العظيم بأنهم قاموا بذلك، اقسم بالله ثلاثاً بأنهم قاموا بذلك، وسأوافيكم بذلك التزوير لاحقاً بإذن الله الواحد الأحد. 

أعلم بأنني أطلت، المعذرة، لذا سأهرول بكم أيها الأخوة القراء الى عام 1946، عام الإستقلال الثاني، كانت الحركة الصهيونية قد إستكلمت بمعاونة أوروبا حشد اليهود من كل بقاع الأرض في أرض الميعاد، وكانت الحرب العالمية الثانية قد وضعت أوزارها، وخرج الأنكلوسكسون منتصرين، وكان لا بد من تأمين الجبهة الشرقية لأرض الميعاد 


من خطر الإسلام في الشرق، كان لا بد من تمتين الجبهة الشرقية حتى لا يزحف المسلمون من إيران والعراق و الحجاز لنصرة مسرى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كانت بريطانيا والصهيونية في سباق مع الزمن، فالكيان المغتصب قد وضعت خطة إعلانه في عام 1948 ولا بد قبل ذلك من وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على الكيان الأردني حتى يكون مصداً للريح الشرقية... فتعلن بريطانيا للمرة الثانية إستقلال الأردن،

 كان يعلمون بأن الناس لم يصدقوا كذبة الإستقلال الأول فيعلنون الإستقلال للمرة الثانية، يستقل الأردن إسمياً للمرة الثانية وتتفتق القرائح عن مسمى "المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية"، ويطيش الماسوني عبدالله بن الحسين عجباً بنفسه وباللقب الجديد "صاحب الجلالة ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية"، 


وتسجل الأرض الأردنية في الأمم المتحدة (وسجلت مرة أخرى في عام 1957) ككيان مستقل يبيح للغرب إستعمال القوة إن حاول مسلمو الشرق إختراق حدوده لنصرة الأقصى ، سيكون لهم عذرهم إن بادوا الزحف الإسلامي بجيوشهم القوية، فهم حماة الشرعية الدولية والأردن مسجل رسمياً كدولة مستقلة لا يجب العبث بإستقلاله... يستقل الأردن ولا تغيير، فالجيش المصطفوي بقيادة كلوب باشا، والإدارات المدنية مستقلة صورياً...

 ويتزاحف بعض أشراف العرب من اليمن والجزيرة والسودان والعراق، يحاول المسلمون الشرقيون الدخول لنصرة الأقصى وقد بانت لهم حقيقة ما يراد بأرض فلسطين الحبيبة، فيمنع أكثرهم من حكومة العراق وحكومة إبن سعود من جهة، ومن الحكومة الأردنية من الطرف الثاني من الحدود، أما من قدر الله لهم إختراق الحدود بطريقة ما فإنهم دخلوا أرض فلسطين وأبلوا بلاءً حسناً في المناوشات مع عصابات الهاجانا وشتيرن، أطلق أهل فلسطين على هؤلاء الأنصار لقب "المناضلين"...


 كان لا بد من القضاء على هذه العصبة المؤمنة، كانوا قلة في عددهم كثر بإيمانهم ووعيهم لخطورة ما يحدث، خشتهم بريطانيا وخشتهم العصابات اليهودية، تطوع الماسوني عبدالله بن حسين بالقضاء عليهم بحكمته الشيطانية، فقام بإغرائهم بالإنضمام للجيش العربي (الجيش الأردني بقيادة كلوب باشا)، أرسل لهم عبدالله بن حسين شيوخ الدين الذين أقنعوهم بأن العمل تحت ظل الأمير هو أزكى لجهادهم، قبل أكثرهم، قبل أكثرهم ولم يكونوا غفر الله لهم عالمين بأن الصليب قد لبس عباءة عبدالله بن الحسين...

 نجح عبدالله بن حسين في خطته الجهنمية فلم تنس الصهيونية له ولأحفادة ذلك الفضل (إقرأوا يا قراء تفاصيل هذه المؤامرة في الوثائق اليهودية التي أزيل عنها الغبار بعد معاهدة وادي عربة)، قام عبدالله بن الحسين بتحييد هؤالاء المجاهدين بإلحاقهم في الجيش العربي، فنقل معظمهم الى شرق الأردن في وظائف عسكرية إدارية لا تمت للجهاد في فلسطين بأية صلة...

تصدر الامم المتحدة قرار التقسيم فيرفضه العرب واليهود، ويطول شرح أسباب الرفض ولا يفيد موضوع حديثي هنا التطرق لاسباب رفض الطرفين.... تلتف الحلقة حول القدس، فيتنافخ زعماء العرب شرفاً ويقرروا نجدة فلسطين بجيوشهم (أو لمنع الفلسطينيين من الدفاع عن أنفسهم)، وتناط القيادة العليا لهذه الجيش بشخص الملك عبدالله، أسلم العرب رعاية غنمهم الى الذئب عبدالله، فيتفق الإنجليز وبن غوريون وعبدالله على أنه لا بد من معركة، لا بد من معركة ولو شكلية حتى تبرر العصابات اليهودية خطة تهجير الفلسطينيين، فكيف سيواجهون العالم إن قاموا بمجزرة دير ياسين وغيرها دون مناوشات عسكرية!!!...


 لذا يتقرر إصدار الأمر الى كلوب باشا بأن يزج الجيش الأردني بمعركة صورية مع عصابات اليهود، يدخل الجيش الأردني وجيش الخديوي الى ساحة فلسطين، ولا تنسوا أيضاً دخول جيش هاشميي العراق وغيرهم... فتقضم العصابات اليهودية اللقمة الأولى، قضموا قضمة واحدة من فلسطين، لم يتوقفوا على حدود الضفة الغربية لأنهم عجزوا وصدهم كلوب باشا، توقفوا فقط حتى يبلعوا لقمتهم، كانت أعداد اليهود لا تسمح لهم بالسيطرة على مساحة من الارض أكبر مما سيطروا عليه، ولم الإستعجال....

 عجز اليهود عن إحتلال منطقة واحدة فقط، عجزوا عن إختراق الدفاعات العربية في القدس، كانت قدساً مقدسة للكثير من العرب والمسلمين والمناضلين والمجاهدين فاستماتوا دفاعاً عن القدس الشرقية،وانضم لجمع المدافعين عن الأقصى بعض أبناء الجيش الأردني الذين رفضوا أوامر كلوب باشا بالإنسحاب، كان الأقصى (أو هيكل سليمان في معتقدهم) هو المنطقة الوحيدة التي عجز اليهود عن إحتلالها، لماذا؟ لأنهم وجدوا من يدافع عنها، ولم يتسن هذا الشرف لحيفا ويافا... فكانت النكبة، أسموها النكبة زوراً وبهتاناً، وتناسوا بأن ما حدث هو مجرد عارض للنكبة الحقيقية في عام 1916. 

وتعج الضفة الغربية بخيام اللاجئين، وتتكدس الخيام في غزة، يبكي الفلسطينيون المجد التليد والبيارات التي تتراءى لهم من خيام الصليب الأحمر، بدأوا بالإفاقة من غيبوبة الواقع، يفيقون ويهرعون الى السلاح، السلاح الذي جردهم منه العرب بالدهاء، أفهموهم بأن لا طاقة لهم بعصابات يهود لذا فأتركوا الأمر لنا، أتركوه لجيوشنا وسترون غضبة المعتصم... 

يدرك الفلسطينيون بأن ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك، فينزعج الصليب ونجمة داود، الحدود واسعة ولا طاقة لهم برد من يريد العودة الى بيته، ترتفع وتيرة التسلل عبر الخط الأخضر وتزداد وتيرة العمليات الفدائية... وهنا يستغيث بن غوريون بشقيقه ملك الأردن، فكان نعم الشقيق، وعد الملك عبدالله أخاه بالحل الناجع ويشهد التاريخ بأنه قد أوفى، تقوم الوكالة اليهودية بمد عبدالله بالمال اللازم الذي يرشو بجزء منه بعض وجهاء الشعب الفلسطيني،

 رشاهم أيضاً ببعض المقاعد النيابية والمناصب الحكومية، ويخون وجهاء الشعب الفلسطيني قدسهم ومخيمات شعبهم، تماماً كما خان شيوخ عشائر شرق الأردن دولتهم العلية من قبل، أغراهم الذهب الأصفر وقرروا في مؤتمر أريحا عام 1950 الإتحاد مع شرق الأردن، سموه إتحاد وكان حقيقة إلحاقاً...

 ويدخل جيش كلوب باشا الضفة الغربية بإسم القانون، هنا لا حجة لمجاهد يصرّ على حمل السلاح فالضفة الآن جزءاً من مُلك عبدالله وقد بصم على ذلك الكلاب الوجهاء في أريحا، يدخل الضفة الغربية وينكل بعصبة مجاهدة هنا وعصبة هناك، وينزع السلاح من أيدي الفلسطينيين بالقوة الغاشمة، ويقيم الجيش الأردني سياجاً منيعاً يحول بين الفدائيين ودولة صهيون، أودع بن غوريون الضفة وديعة وأمانة في عنق الهاشميين الى حين، واستردها بمعركة صورية شاء القدر أن تكون في عهد حفيد عبدالله بن الحسين... 

لقد أطلت عليكم يا قراء ، أليس كذلك؟ ولكنني لم أكمل قصتي، لم أسرد عليكم سوى نتف قليلة من قصة وطني، حاولت والله العظيم ان أختصر وأختزل ما استطعت الى ذلك سبيلا، حاولت، وكنت بين سيفي الإختصار المخل والإطالة الممل أرقص، أرقص رقصات ألم وأخشى أن يجرحني أحدهما...


 إن كنتم قد مللتم حديثي فسحقاً لكم، نعم سحقاً لكم، ألا تصبرون عليّ لدقائق، أتصبرون عشرات السنين متأدبين مؤمنين (من التأمين) على ما يقوله كلاب قصر بسمان ولا تصبرون عليّ دقائق؟ ويحكم، ألا تعطوني بضع دقائق أسرد على أسماعكم أحزاني... قد يقول قائل منكم "ولكنك يا هذا لم تأت بجديد"....أردّ صارخاً... لم آت بجديد؟ فلماذا أنت جالس يا جبان في بيتك تقرأ ما أكتب، لماذا لم تستشهد على سور قصر رغدان المقابل للساحة الهاشمية منذ رؤيتك لمقتل محمد الدرة؟ إن كنت تعلم ما أقوله قبل قوله فأنت بالضرورة تعلم بأن من قتل محمد الدرة هم الهاشميون؟ فلما لم تحرك نخوتك ويهز إيمانك رؤية الرصاص وهو يخترق الجسد الطري
؟
...


ي
ت
ب
ع
!
!
!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السعوديّة وإسرائيل الحلف غير المُعلن*



كلام نحن الشيوخ على معرفة به من أيام رامبو زمانه عندما راح يحارب فى اليمن فى السيتينيات من القرن الماضى ...

اللى أفقر مصر هم أبنائها الإنقلابيين عندما نسيوا الداخل ونسيوا تربية وتنشئة وتغيير الداخل بدلا من المغامرات الرامبوية بعيداً جداً عن حدود البلاد !
وسلملى على القشور وقولها أنا مستنيها فى الروف!

----------


## محمد البنيان

*بيع ياااا لطفي*

----------


## بريف هااارت

التآمر و الخيانة ـ أحاجي 1967  
أعادت شهادة حسين الشافعي على العصر عبر قناة الجزيرة إثارة ملف هزيمة يونيو/حزيران 1967 بزخم ملحوظ , رغم أن أقواله في مجملها ليست جديدة على المسامع ، فلقد مضى يرددها منذ وفاة جمال عبد الناصر, و خاصة بعد أن أقاله أنور السادات في إبريل/نيسان 1975 من منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية . 
مقولة الشافعي باختصار هي أن الهزيمة كانت محصلة جماع عنصري التآمر و الخيانة : التآمر الإقليمي و الدولي من خارج و الخيانة من داخل .
والشاهد هو أن التآمر أمر بديهي ومتوقع من قوى عدة لم يتوقف تآمرها عبر دزينة من السنين سبقت عام الهزيمة و تحالفت تحت زعامة الولايات المتحدة ، وهي التي تنوعت وسائلها ما بين الترويض إلى المجابهة و أخيرا إلى الضربة النهائية .
مسألة التآمر ليس هنا موضعها وان لزم التنويه بأنه ليس بمفاجأة ولا بعملية غدر . 
أما مسألة الخيانة ـ وهي بيت القصيد ـ فهي اشد تعقيدا و أكثر تراكبا و تحتاج لكثير من الأناة و التدقيق ولم شظايا الصورة ثم تركيبها إلى أن تصبح كاملة الوضوح . 
بنى الشافعي مقولته على نقطتين رئيسيتين :
الأولى أنه كان شاهد عيان على الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية صبيحة 5 يونيو/حزيران المشؤوم حيث كان في قاعدة فايد الجوية في القنال مع وفد عراقي يترأسه الفريق طاهر يحيى نائب رئيس الوزراء العراقي حينذاك، ورأى بأم عينيه كيف انهالت الطائرات الإسرائيلية ـ وبحرية عمل كاملة ـ تدمر على الأرض أسراب الطائرات وهي مصطفة في العراء بلا حماية ولا دفاعات( يفيد هنا القول أن الشافعي طار من القاهرة للقنال في الثامنة صباحا وبدأت الضربة الجوية في الثامنة وخمس وأربعين دقيقة ) . 

أما الثانية فهي اكتشافه أثناء ترؤسه لمحكمة الثورة مطلع 1968 ـ التي حاكمت مجموعة المشير عامرـ أن المشير أرسل من الباكستان أثناء زيارته لها في أوائل ديسمبر/كانون أول 1966 شيفرة للرئيس عبد الناصر يحثه فيها على سحب قوات الطوارئ الدولية من سيناء وذلك في غمرة حملة سعودية ـ أردنية هائجة تعيَر عبد الناصر باختبائه خلف هذه القوات لجبنه عن التصدي لإسرائيل خاصة في أعقاب غارة السموع في نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني 1966. 


استنتاج الشافعي هو أن المشير كان يستطيع أن يصبر حتى يعود للقاهرة بعدها بأيام ليقول ذلك شفاهة لعبد الناصر، وإن كون إشارة شفرية بهذا المعنى صدرت من الباكستان ـ مع العلم بقابلية الشيفرات للاختراق ـ يؤدي إلى معنى واحد و هو أن أحدا حول المشير أقنعه بذلك وبهدف أن تستبين نوايا مصر لأعدائها ويقرؤوا ما تنتويه .
وقبل الاستطراد فإن لدي تعليقان: الأول هو أن عبد الناصر أهمل الشفرة و لم يعمل بها في حينه، والثاني هو أن عبد الحكيم عامر فوق الشبهات لجهة وطنيته وإخلاصه لبلده وأمته .
هو في التحليل الأخير غير جدير بمنصبه القيادي العسكري وغير كفء حتى للمهام المدنية , بدليل سجله في القيادة العسكرية خلال عمليات 1956، وفي إدارة الشأن السوري أثناء الوحدة ووصولا للانفصال, وحتى في عمليات اليمن 1962 ـ 1967 .
هذا شيء و أما الطعن بوطنيته فهو شيء أخر ، فالرجل كان من أعمدة الثورة كصانع و حارس ومسؤول، لكنه من ذلك النوع من الرجال الذين لديهم الاستعداد للضعف أمام مغريات السلطة و ملذاتها . 
الآن......... ماذا كانت صورة الساحة العربية عشية حرب 1967 ؟ و ما الذي قاد في الأساس إلى أن أصبحت الحرب أمرا مقضيا , ثم ما الذي أودى بها إلى أن تكون هزيمة بهذا الحجم المروع ؟
كان لمصر في مايو/أيار 1967 فرقتان في اليمن وهو حجم للقوات يبلغ أقل من نصف ما وصلت إليه عامي 1964 ـ 1965 بفضل استراتيجية النفس الطويل التي بدأ تطبيقها هناك في ربيع 1966، وقلصت الدور العسكري المصري المباشر إلى حماية مثلث صنعاء ـ تعز ـ الحديدة والتعويل على القوات الجمهورية اليمنية لحماية الأطراف والحدود . 

ترافقت تلك الاستراتيجية مع تشديد النكير على قوات الاحتلال البريطاني في جنوب اليمن بحيث بدا مع حلول عام 1967، أن عبد الناصر على وشك أن يجبر بريطانيا على أن تحمل عصاها على كتفها و ترحل , وهوما تأكد بقرار حكومة حزب العمال البريطاني مطلع 1966 بالخروج من عدن خلال عامين فيما سمي باستراتيجية شرق السويس . 
مقابل فرقتي اليمن مصحوبة بعدد صغير من الطائرات والقطع البحرية، كان على أرض مصر ما ينوف عن سبعة فرق بينها فرقة مدرعة ، عدا عن قوة بحرية معتبرة كانت إن توفر لها عنصر التعادل الجوي على الأقل متفوقة بشكل ملحوظ على نظيرتها الإسرائيلية....يضاف إليها قوة جوية في حدود 300 طائرة، لكنها تقل عددا و كفاءة عن طيران العدو . 

بدأت إسرائيل, وبضوء أخضر من الولايات المتحدة , بتجهيز المسرح الإقليمي لضربة اجهاضية قاتلة لمصر عبد الناصر منذ خريف 1966 وذلك بهجومها على السموع ، والتي هدفت منها ـ من جملة ما هدفت ـ إلى إظهار عبد الناصر كنمر من ورق غير قادر على أن يهب لنصرة بلد عربي شقيق وجار, وهو الذي يتباهى بزعامة الأمة العربية . 

ثم توالت ترتيباتها بإعلانها التهديد تلو الأخر ضد سوريا , بحجة رعايتها لعمليات فتح الفدائية ، لتصل إلى شن غارة جوية غير مسبوقة فوق دمشق ذاتها يوم 7 إبريل/نيسان 1967 والتي أسقطت فيها 6 طائرات سورية و بانت فيها ذراع إسرائيل الطويلة " واستخفافها " الظاهر بالشقيق العربي الأكبر . 

كانت تلك أفخاخا معدة لتقع مصر في واحدة منها، و لتضرب حين تفعل . 
ورغم إحساس عبد الناصر أن وقت المواجهة العسكرية مع إسرائيل لم يزف بعد , وهي قناعة لازمته منذ أن وضعت حرب 1956 أوزارها، فإنه و هو يرى إسرائيل تعربد في المنطقة مستبيحة الجوار العربي ، لم يعد في وسعه أن يقف مكتوف الأيدي متفرجا اذ لم يكن لذلك أن يوفره لاحقا من ضربة العدو الآتية بأي الذرائع . 
كانت غارة دمشق الجوية مفتاحا لفهم سلوك عبد الناصر في الأسابيع التي تلتها... و أراه قد بنى حساباته على الوجه التالي: 

1ـ أن إسرائيل تفعل ما تفعله في المنطقة بموافقة ـ بل أمر ـ من الولايات المتحدة، وأن تصعيدها أمر لا يمكن السكوت عنه من حيث المبدأ خصوصا وأن ليفي أشكول رئيس الوزراء، وإسحق رابين رئيس الأركان أطلقا جملة تهديدات لسوريا وصلت إلى حد التهديد بغزو دمشق و احتلالها و إسقاط نظامها . 

2ـ أن شكل الحوادث يمكن أن يجري على النحو التالي: حشود قوات مصرية كثيفة في سيناء (التي ترابط فيها عادة فرقة واحدة) مع طلب سحب القوات الدولية من خط الحدود مع استثناء قطاع غزة و شرم الشيخ . 
نذكر هنا أن هذه ليست أول مرة يقوم فيها عبد الناصر بتحشيد القوات في سيناء... ففي يناير/كانون ثاني 1960 خلال فترة الوحدة حرك ثلاثة من فرق الجيش المصري إلى حدود سيناء لإنذار إسرائيل بوقف اعتداءاتها على جبهة الجولان، وفي حينها توقفت إسرائيل و فهمت الإشارة واكتفت .
والفرق بين التاريخين أن الأول لم تصحبه فرقعة إعلامية و لم يطلب سحب القوات الدولية و أن إسرائيل أخذت على حين غرة . 

3ـ أن احتمال الحرب وفق السيناريو أعلاه لن يزيد عن 20 بالمائة ، إذ أن خليج العقبة لن يقفل ( وهوما يرفع النسبة إلى 80 بالمائة).... إذن المخاطرة محسوبة ، وهي لن تصل إلى 50 بالمائة إلا إذا سحبت القوات الدولية بالكامل من سيناء وغزة ( وهذا ما حدث فعلا بطلب الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة يوثانت ومساعده رالف بانش )  
.
4ـ أنه إن قادت الحوادث ـ و هو ما حصل فعلا ـ إلى إغلاق خليج العقبة فعندها ترتفع نسبة الحرب إلى 80 بالمائة.... في هذا السياق كان رهان عبد الناصر أن الجيش المصري بتجهيزاته التي يعرفها و بكل ما فيه من حسن و سيء قادر على إدارة معركة دفاعية معقولة داخل صحن سيناء تدوم أياما أو أكثر، ثم يتدخل القطبان الأعظم بعد توازن قتالي معقول لفك الاشتباك .
ومع ذلك وبعده فهو قادر على استخلاص تسوية سياسية مقبولة تضع حدا للعربدة الإسرائيلية و تفتح ملف حقوق شعب فلسطين بطريقة أكثر ملاءمة . 

5ـ لذا فعندما رفض يوثانت طلب مصر سحبا جزئيا للقوات الدولية وخيَرها بين البقاء الكامل أو الانسحاب الكامل بإيعاز أمريكي عبر مساعده الأمريكي الأسود رالف بانش ، وجد عبد الناصر لزاما عليه أن يطلب سحبها الكامل يوم 18 مايو/أيار 1967، وبكل ما يعنيه ذلك من إخلائها لشرم الشيخ وبالتالي ضرورة أن تحل محلها القوات المصرية ، والتي ستجد بالتالي لزاما عليها إغلاق خليج العقبة أمام الملاحة الإسرائيلية ، وإعادة الوضع إلى ما كان عليه قبل حرب 1956 .
وبرغم أن هذا السيناريو غير مستحب إلا أنه لا يزال في إطار المخاطرة المحسوبة إذا ما أكدت القيادة العسكرية قدرتها على تحمل تبعات هذه المخاطرة . 

عند ذلك المفصل عقد عبد الناصر اجتماعا للقيادة السياسية العليا يوم 21 مايو/أيار في منزله ( ضم الاجتماع المشير عبد الحكيم عامر وزكريا محي الدين وحسين الشافعي وأنور السادات وعلي صبري وصدقي سليمان ) ، وكان قد مضى على بدء الحشد في سيناء أسبوع كامل . 

موضوع البحث الوحيد كان إغلاق خليج العقبة ....
حدد عبد الناصر في بداية الاجتماع أن المسألة برمتها تتوقف على جاهزية القيادة العسكرية ، فإن أشارت بنعم فهو يفضل الإغلاق و الانتهاء من ملف أثار 1956 ومواصلة الضغط المضاد على الولايات المتحدة عبر موقفه الحاسم من إسرائيل..... أما إن أشارت بلا فهو يستطيع أن يغطي سياسيا على ترك الخليج مفتوحا فيما القوات الدولية قد غادرته , وتحت مقولة أن غلق الخليج يعني حتمية الحرب ، وأن قرار الحرب لا تمليه عليه ظروف معينة وإنما يحتفظ بخياره في الزمان و المكان ، وأن حلفاء الأمريكان من العرب مسؤولون عن الفرقة في الساحة العربية , ولعدم اكتمال الاستعدادات الدفاعية في الأردن و سوريا و لبنان ، ومن ثم فهو لن يغامر بغلق الخليج ليرى الضفة الغربية قد ضاعت ... إلى أخر ما هنالك من حجج . 

وكان صدقي سليمان رئيس الوزراء هو الوحيد الذي تحفظ بالمجمل لقناعته أن مواصلة خطة التنمية تتضارب مع خوض معركة مسلحة في القريب الآجل اذ أنها ستأخذ من طريقها الكثير من الموارد .
أما زكريا والشافعي والسادات و صبري فكانوا من نفس منطق عبد الناصر، بينما كان المشير يزأر طوال الاجتماع مصرا على أن الجيش و قيادته جاهزان ومستعدان بل ويتلمظان لخوض معركة طال اشتياقهم لها . 

عندها اتخذت اللجنة العليا للاتحاد الاشتراكي قرارها بغلق الخليج ، وبذا وصل احتمال الحرب إلى 80 بالمائة .
ويجدر هنا التنويه بأن امتلاك مصر للسلاح الذري كان متوقعا مطلع 1970.... وأن عبد الناصر ـ مع انتهاء خطة التنمية الثانية ـ كان يبيت خيارا عسكريا خلال ذات العام . 

من هنا شعوره المركب بالاضطرار بل الارتياب من تداعي المسائل قبل أوانها متلازما بأن المسائل تحت السيطرة خصوصا مع تأكيدات القيادة العسكرية المتواصلة بأنه لا داعي للتشكك فكل شيء على ما يرام . 

6ـ إن عبد الناصر كان يحسب لمعركة دفاعية بحتة ، و لم يكن في حسابه التعرض الهجومي للعدو، فذلك بالضرورة سيسحب الولايات المتحدة إلى الاشتراك في الحرب . كان جل همه توفير أكبر قدر من المعلومات لقيادته العسكرية حتى يكون استعدادها لامتصاص الهجوم الإسرائيلي مضمونا، وكذلك إدارة معركة سياسية تسبق وتصاحب العمل العسكري متى وعندما أتى، و تستخلص منه أفضل النتائج . 

من هنا فهو قد أوضح للقيادة العسكرية في اجتماعه بها يومي 25 و 28 مايو/أيار أن الضربة الأولى هي لإسرائيل، وأن على القوات الجوية وقوات الدفاع الجوي تقليل الخسائر لأدنى حد ، ثم القيام بالاشتباك مع العدو فوق سيناء وإسرائيل خلال العمليات البرية . 

ثم نراه يذهب لاجتماع ثالث يوم الجمعة 2يونيو/حزيران، حضره كافة المسؤولون السياسيون والعسكريون الكبار ليتلو على الجميع توقعاته الأخيرة بأن ضربة العدو الجوية آتية وفي يوم الاثنين الخامس من يونيو/حزيران على أرجح تقدير . 
بنى توقعاته على :
1) تعيين موشي دايان وزيرا للدفاع يوم الأول من يونيو/حزيران . 
2) بدء تحرك القوات العراقية لدخول شرق الأردن والضفة الغربية . 
والحقيقة هي أن هذا التوقع كان معززا بمعلومات وردته من مصادر يوغوسلافية نصحته بالتحسب من قرب الضربة . 
في هذا الاجتماع طلب عبد الناصر من قيادة الطيران والدفاع الجوي نقل طائراتها من مطارات سيناء الأربعة إلى مطارات العمق، ونقل قاذفاتها من مطارات القنال إلى مطارات العمق لإبعادها عن المدى المتوقع للطيران الإسرائيلي . 

يثور هنا سؤال : لماذا لم تطع تلك القيادة أوامر عبد الناصر وأبقت طائراتها في مواقعها دون تبديل؟ بل لماذا لم تقم بنشر مظلة جوية من اتجاهات عدة من الفجر إلى الغروب ؟  
ما تسرب من محاكمة قيادة الطيران أنها اكتفت بمظلة جوية ساعتي الفجر والغروب فقط ـ وهما الوقت المعتاد للضربات الجوية الكبيرة ـ , والأرجح هو أن المشير لم يبلع نبوءة الرئيس، أو أن بعض من حوله زين له أن مظلة الفجر والغروب تكفي وتزيد . 

وقد فاقم المسألة أن هذه القيادة ( صدقي محمود و جمال عفيفي وعبد الحميد الدغيدي وإسماعيل لبيب) كانت تتصرف على أساس أن أبعد عمق يمكن للطيران الإسرائيلي أن يصل إليه هو القنال حسب معلوماتها , دون أن تعلم أن التطوير الذي لحق بطائرة الميراج يمكنها من الوصول إلى الأقصر.. وتلك واحدة من خطايا 1967 , أعني نقص المعلومات عن العدو  

7ـ استنادا من المشير عامر لمعلومات الرئيس عن بدء العمليات يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران ، فقد قرر أن ينتقل بنفسه إلى سيناء ذاك اليوم و بعد انتهاء إنذار الفجر ( إذا مر دون هجوم معادي ) ليقود بنفسه المعركة بين قيادته و قواته .
والواضح هنا أن قرار المشير كان معروفا للمخابرات الإسرائيلية ، بحيث تم توقيت الضربة الجوية مع رحلة المشير علما أن نيران الدفاعات الجوية على طول خط الرحلة كانت مقيدة طيلة تلك الساعات الحرجة . 
انطلقت طائرة المشير عامر في تمام الثامنة و النصف صباحا و عليها معه قائد الطيران ومدير العمليات لاحقة بطائرة الشافعي التي سبقتها بنصف ساعة . 

هل كان علم إسرائيل برحلة المشير مستمد من كسرها للشفرة المصرية ؟ أم من إخطار أحد ما على الجانب المصري ؟
ما أرجحه، إلى أن يثبت العكس، هو الخيار الأول .
هذا رغم ما ورد فيكتاب جوردون توماس ( أطفال جدعون) عن وجود عملاء مؤثرين في مستويات عسكرية مصرية عليا . 


والمثير هنا أن شفرة قيادة الدفاع الجوي المصري في المقطم تغيرت ـ بفعل فاعل ـ صبيحة يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران لتفشل بالتالي في تلقي تحذير الفريق عبد المنعم رياض من عمان الذي صدر في الثامنة و النصف صباحا بعنوان شفري ( عنب ) منذرا القاهرة بأن الطيران الإسرائيلي انطلق من قواعده باتجاه مصر .
كان لمصر حينها قاعدة رادار في حبال عجلون ، أقيمت حال توقيع الملك حسين مع عبد الناصر على اتفاق دفاع مشترك يوم 30 مايو/أيار 1967 .  

من العسير تفسير هذه الحادثة المصيرية إلا أنها من قبل عميل للموساد مزروع في أكثر المواقع حساسية .
نقطة أخرى معززة لهذا الشك هي أن إسرائيل كانت تعرف باحتياطات مصر لجهة نشر مظلة الفجر والغروب، ومن هنا اختيارها التوقيت يلي الفجر بحوالي الساعة أو أكثر و لتتواقت مع رحلة المشير .
8ـ ما هو سبب خيانة شريحة من القيادة العسكرية ـ وربما السياسية في مصر ؟ 

واضح منذ الفضيحة التي كشفتها صحيفة الواشنطن بوست في فبراير/شباط 1977 أن أنور السادات ـ رئيس مجلس الشعب حينها _ كان عميلا نائما مدفوع الأجر لوكالة المخابرات المركزية الأمريكية منذ مطلع 1962 .
يصعب في ظني تصور دور مؤثر له في المجال العسكري , مع العلم أنه كان حاضرا في اجتماع 2 يونيو/حزيران الشهير . 

والمهم هنا أن أنور السادات خلال سنوات ما قبل الهزيمة كان محسوبا على المشير عامر، ومن ضمن حاشيته , ومن هنا احتمال لعبه دورا إيحائيا عبر كثير من المحطات المذكورة . 
أما لناحية الحلقة المحيطة بالمشير من الناحية السياسية فإن صلاح نصر رئيس المخابرات العامة هو أبعد ما يكون عن الاتهام ، فالرجل مذ تولى رئاسة المخابرات العامة في ربيع 1957 وهو في خط الصدام الأول مع الموساد و أجهزة المخابرات الغربية ، وكان صيده الثمين العميل الأكبر للمخابرات المركزية الأمريكية في مصر الصحفي مصطفى أمين . 


ذات الشيء ينطبق على عباس رضوان معاونه ـ لفترة ـ في المخابرات العامة قبل أن يتقلب في مناصب عدة منها وزير الداخلية .
اللغز الحقيقي هو شمس بدران مدير مكتب المشير لسنوات طويلة ووزير الحربية في 1966 ـ 1967، والرجل الذي أرسل الشفرة من الباكستان .
لا أستطيع أن أجزم بشيء قبل أن تفتح كل ملفات الهزيمة و تنفك خيوطها ولو بعد تلك المدة الطويلة , لكن علامة استفهام تحوم فوق رأس الرجل .... 
9ـ نعود إلى اتهام حسين الشافعي للاتحاد السوفيتي بالتورط في توريط مصر بالحرب و بالتالي الهزيمة الناتجة عنها .
إذ ليس أبعد عن المنطق من اتهام كهذا الذي يستند إلى مقولة أن هزيمة مصر ستجعلها أكثر اعتمادا عليه ، ومن ثم ارتباطا بالاتحاد السوفيتي مما يمهد المجال لنمو جيل قيادي جديد مصاغ على النسق السوفيتي يرث نظام عبد الناصر . 
لا يصمد هذا المنطق لحقيقة أن هزيمة عبد الناصر لن تقود إلا إلى كنس الاتحاد السوفيتي و نفوذه من المنطقة ، وهذا ما حدث فعلا بعد سنوات . 
ثم أن من يقرأ محاضر مباحثات كوسيجين رئيس الوزراء السوفيتي مع شمس بدران وزير الحربية المصري ما بين 25 - 28 مايو/أيار لا يسعه إلا أن يلحظ مدى الضغط السوفيتي على مصر لتهدئة التوتر بعد إغلاق خليج العقبة ، ولتنفيس الاحتقان المتولد عنه , فكيف ذلك ممن يسعون إلى حرب فهزيمة 
.
نعم قام الاتحاد السوفيتي بإخطار مصر ـ عن طريق زائرهم أنور السادات حينها ـ يوم 13 مايو/أيار بمعلوماتهم حول حشود إسرائيلية تتجمع للهجوم على سوريا , بما يفي برغبتهم في أن يقوم عبد الناصر بعمل رادع يقي سوريا من هذه النوايا . 
لكن هذا لا يعني أنهم يريدون أكثر من حشد للقوات المصرية في سيناء حتى من دون سحب للقوات الدولية ... و في هذا القدر كفاية . 
هل كان هذا الإخطار هو السبب الوحيد بل أقله الأساسي في قرارات عبد الناصر؟ الجواب بلا ، فما وصل إليه من قرار كان حصيلة شهور من الحوادث والنذر أوصلته إلى قناعة بأن تحركا جسورا قد آن أوانه ويستطيع من خلاله أن يقوي أوراقه التفاوضية اتجاه الولايات المتحدة بعد أعوام ثلاث عجاف وصل فيه الضغط الأمريكي عليه إلى ذراه وشمل وقف شحنات القمح ، وتحريض البنك الدولي و صندوق النقد الدولي على وقف التسهيلات الائتمانية , وطلب التفتيش على المفاعل الذري و مصانع السلاح , ووقف التسوق العسكري الهجومي , و إيقاف الخطوات الاشتراكية , و إلى ما هنالك من سلسلة المطالب و الإنذارات , عدا عن سلسلة لا تهدأ من عمليات "العمل الخفي" سواء للانقلاب أم الاغتيال . 

ثم قد يقول قائل أن هذه الحشود لم تكن حقيقية ، كما ثبت لمصر بعدها بقليل حين قام الفريق محمد فوزي رئيس الأركان المصري حينها بزيارة لسوريا يوم 14 مايو/أيار (أي بعد الإخطار السوفيتي بيوم واحد) ووجد أقرانه السوريين ينفون هذه الأنباء . 
إذن ... الإخطار في 13 مايو/أيار و نفيه في 14 مايو/أيار، ومع ذلك اتخذ عبد الناصر مع عبد الحكيم عامر قرارهما بحشد القوات في 15 مايو/أيار وبالتالي فالقرار كان مصريا بحتا، وليس للاتحاد السوفيتي فيه ذلك التأثير الملحوظ . 
حادثة أخرى بنى عليها الكثيرون نتائج بلا أسانيد : مع تشوق القيادة العسكرية المصرية لمعركة مع إسرائيل منذ شهور خلت رأيناها وقد اندفعت مع ازدياد حدة التوتر في المنطقة لتطلق لخيالها العنان وتبدأ في التفكير بعملية هجومية على إسرائيل . 

وفعلا وافق المشير عامر على خطة عملياتية لقصف مطارات النقب بالطيران و أخرى لاحتلال إيلات برا ، وجرى التوقيت لهما 27 مايو/أيار . 
ما إن علم عبد الناصر بذلك حتى سارع للاجتماع بالقيادة العسكرية يوم 25 مايو/أيار وتحذيرها من مغبة ما تنتويه والأمر بإلغاء تلك الخطط للتو وفي اللحظة... و فعلا هذا ما تم . 
والمهم في الأمر أن مخابرات إسرائيل ـ وهذا يعود بنا لعملاء إسرائيل المزروعين ـ علمت بتلك الخطة ، وسارع آبا إيبان وزير خارجية إسرائيل وكان حينها في واشنطن ليبلغ الرئيس جونسون بمعلوماته ، فسارع الأخير بطلب لقاء السفير المصري الدكتور مصطفى كامل ، وتحذيره من قيام مصر بأي عمل هجومي , في وقت كان فيه عبد الناصر قد سبق و ألغى تلك الخطة . 
بعد ذلك بساعات ، أي فجر 27 مايو/أيار ( الساعة الثالثة صباحا ) طلب السفير السوفيتي في القاهرة لقاء عبد الناصر في منزله و طلب منه إيقاف الهجوم قبل شنه .
يستخلص مهاجمو الاتحاد السوفيتي من هذه القصة أن السوفييت منعوا مصر من الهجوم و بالتالي عطلوا قدرتها على النصر فيما لو بدأت بالهجوم . 
حقيقة الأمر أن القرار كان قرار عبد الناصر ولحساباته المنطقية ، وأن جونسون وإسرائيل انزعجا لأن هجوما كهذا كان سيربك خططهما الهجومية التي تنتظر أن تنطلق من عقالها . 
وبافتراض أن هذا الهجوم كان قد تم فإن وضع القوات الجوية الذي تبدى يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران كان كفيلا بإفشاله في كل الأحوال.... ثم لو افترضنا ـ أكثر ـ أنه كان ذي مفعول لدخلت القوة الجوية الأمريكية بقضها وقضيضها على طول الخط لتدمير المهاجم ودحره . 
المسألة الوحيدة التي يمكن أن يكون فيها جانب من المصداقية أن بعضا من الخبراء العسكريين الروس الموجودين في مصر حينها ـ و كانوا بضع مئات ـ قد يكون مخترقا من أجهزة المخابرات الغربية و بالتالي أسهم في تزويد إسرائيل بالمعلومات من الداخل ..... أما أن القيادة السوفيتية شدت عبد الناصر من أذنه ليحارب ويهزم ، فبين ذلك والحقيقة مسافات ووديان . 

10ـ كان المفصل الثاني الذي حدد مصير الحرب بالهزيمة هو قرار الانسحاب الشامل من سيناء في غضون 24 ساعة ، والذي اتخذه المشير عامر في الساعة الثالثة عصر السادس من يونيو/حزيران . 
في ظهر ذلك اليوم كلف المشير مجموعة منتخبه من القادة , شملت الفريق محمد فوزي رئيس أركان الحرب والفريق أنور القاضي مدير العمليات , بتجهيز خطة إنسحاب منظم في سيناء بعد أن نجحت القوات الإسرائيلية في كسر الخط الأول للمحور الشمالي ـ الرئيسي ـ و احتلت العريش، ومن خلفه قطاع غزة ، وتمددت على المحور الأوسط لتحاصر القسيمة . 
كان القرار ـ في المبدأـ منطقيا تماما، فخط المضائق هو خط دفاع طبيعي، ثم إن القوات المصرية في صحن سيناء الصحراوي عرضة لهجمات الطيران الإسرائيلي لا يصدها طيران مقابل .  
تداعت المجموعة للعمل و أقرت خطة علمية متدرجة تشمل انسحابا من 4 أياما و 3 ليالي إلى خط المضائق .
ذهبوا للقاء المشير حوالي الثالثة عصرا ليجدوه وهو يبلغهم أن الأمر قد قضي و أنه منذ الوهلة أصدر أمر الانسحاب الشامل و ما عليهم إلا التقيد . 
السؤال المثار هو ما الذي تغير عند المشير حتى يقرر وفي غضون ساعات قلائل ألا ينتظر رأي خبرائه العسكريين ، وأن يرفع سماعة الهاتف مخاطبا كل قائد فرقة و قائد لواء بمفرده ليبلغه بالارتداد الفوري مع ترك السلاح الثقيل ؟
هل هو وحي يوحى ؟ وممن ؟ علما بأن الوحيد الذي لازم المشير في مكتبه طيلة أيام الحرب كان وزير الحربية شمس بدران ؟  
تلك المسألة تعزز الشك حوله وتوجه له إصبع الاتهام بأنه كان الناصح غير الأمين في قرار حسم مصير المعركة .
واجب التنويه هنا بأن القوات البرية المصرية في سيناء كانت قادرة ـ تحت قيادة محترفة و جديرة ـ أن تخوض معركة دفاعية معقولة خصوصا على خط المضائق حتى بدون الغطاء الجوي , إذ في ظروف التحام الجيوش يصبح الطيران المعادي محدود الفعالية . 
11ـ عودة إلى التساؤل عن سبب الخيانة.... هناك إشارات في كتاب أطفال جدعون جديرة بالانتباه , لكنني أرجح أن السبب الأساسي هو كره شريحة من القيادة لكل ما مثله و يمثله نهج جمال عبد الناصر، و بالتالي شعورهم أن الطريقة الوحيدة للخلاص منه هو بتلبيسه هزيمة فادحة تودي به و بنظامه وتنجيهم من الحساب تحت حجة أننا طالبنا بالهجوم ورفض، و كان ذلك سبب الكارثة .  
لم يكن في حسابهم ما حدث يومي 9 و 10 يونيو/حزيران حين قام الشعب المصري بهبته العارمة مطالبا ببقاء عبد الناصر ـ بعد تنحيه ـ و إجباره على سحب استقالته . أكررأن المشير لا يمكن له أن يكون في صورة التآمر الخياني , بدليل أنه أوشك عصر الثامن من يونيو على الانتحار في مكتبه حين تبدت له كاملة فداحة الهزيمة . 

12ـ مهم جدا استذكار أن عبد الناصر كان مبعدا عن شؤون القوات المسلحة منذ ما بعد الانفصال عام 1961.... وبالتالي فهو لو كان يعرف عن جيشه عشر معشار ما أصبح عليه بعد الهزيمة لما قام بكل ما قام به في مايو/أيار 1967 ، و لكان أكثر حسما ـ رغم كل المخاطر ـ في تعامله مع المشير وزمرته خصوصا إذا أحس بضرورة الانخراط في عمل عسكري ضد إسرائيل . 

كان يشعر بين الحين و الأخر أن ليس كل شيء على ما يرام , و مثال ذلك حين زار مع المشير المدمرة " القاهرة " في ربيع 1965 ووقع عليها انفجار بسبب إهمال، وطلب حينها من المشير إقالة قائد القوات البحرية فرفض متعللا بأنه ليس مسؤولا مباشرة عن هذا الإهمال و بأن إقالته ستترك أثرا معنويا سيئا على الكوادر . 

نجده أيضا في مطلع 1964 وهو يصر على تعيين الفريق فوزي رئيسا للأركان ليصبح له نافذة على شؤون الجيش , وليقوم المشير بالرد وتكوين قيادة مستقلة للقوات البرية ، تنتزع معظم صلاحيات رئاسة الأركان ,, هذا عدا عن محاولاته السابقة ما بين خريف 1961 بعد الانفصال مباشرة إلى خريف / شتاء 1962 لعزل المشير أو تحديد صلاحياته ، و باءت كلها بالفشل لعظم التأييد و الإسناد الذي كان للمشير في أوساط الضباط فهو... ولي النعم .
13ـ ماذا حول الجبهتين الأردنية و السورية وما هو دورهما في إيصال الأحداث إلى ما وصلت إليه ؟ ما يهم هو بعض النقاط المرتبطة بما جرى على الساحة المصرية . 
هناك أولا دور الملك حسين البالغ الإتقان في أيام ما قبل الحرب , وخصوصا خلالها . افتتاحية هذا الدور كانت رسالته " التحذيرية " إلى عبد الناصر عبر الفريق رياض مطلع مايو/أيار 1967 ـ أي قبل أن تدور عجلة الأزمة ... لاحظ ـ بأن إسرائيل تبيت أمراً جلل ، وأن النظام السوري (البعث الجديد) منخرط في عملية تواطؤ دولية لجر مصر إلى معركة مع إسرائيل تنتهي بهزيمتها . 
على السطح يبدو التحذير و كأنه ينم عن إخلاص قومي يسمو فوق كل شيء ، لكن الحقيقة تكمن في أنه ـ واستباقا لما يعرف بأنه قادم ـ قام بالتحذير و هو يعلم أن عبد الناصر يصدق عكس كل ما يقول لقناعته فيه بأنه رجل الغرب في الشرق العربي ، وأنه بالتالي يبطن عكس ما يظهر . 
كانت خطوته الثانية هي التحاقه بركب عبد الناصر دون سابق إنذار يوم 30 مايو/أيار حين طار للقاهرة عارضا دخول الجيش العراقي و جيش التحرير الفلسطيني للأردن ومعهم سرايا الصاعقة المصرية ، وقاعدة رادار مصرية في عجلون..... بل و أصر على توقيع اتفاق دفاع مشترك مع مصر و العراق ، وعلى اصطحاب أحمد الشقيري رئيس منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية معه إلى عمان معه ، والأهم على تعيين الفريق عبد المنعم رياض قائدا عاما للجبهة الأردنية وعلى الفور . 
كان ظن الملك أن جائزة إسرائيل الكبرى المهداة من الولايات المتحدة لقاء تدميرها لجمال عبد الناصرلابد هي الضفة الغربية , وهو ما يتلاقى مع دفين توقه الى تطويع الشعب الفلسطيني في الضفة له بشكل نهائي واعتباره المخلّص بعد أن يذوقوا طعم الاحتلال الإسرائيلي ... ليجدوا فيه نهاية الطريق بعد رحلة طويلة من التململ والرفض امتدت منذ 1948 . 
كان ذلك بالطبع يشمل عقد معاهدة صلح نهائية تكون جائزته بعدها قطاع غزة مع ممر وظيفي (آمن) يؤمن الاتصال مع شطره في الضفة . 
ذلك الدور استلزم أن يجري تسليم الضفة الغربية برمتها لإسرائيل ودون قتال جدي وهو ما تم فعلا.... فللعلم كان مجمل خسائر الجيش الأردني طيلة ثلاثة أيام من الحرب 16 شهيدا فقط ، وكان التسليم شبه علني و فاضح و مفتوح للأعين .
تطلب ذلك غطاء لا شبهة حوله حتّم دور الفريق رياض الذي رسمه له الملك ، وهو عنه غافل .... القائد مصري و أنا فعلت ما في وسعي ... و الباقي لا يغني حذر من قدر .
وماذا بالنسبة للسوريين ؟ 
روى خالد الحسن في حواره مع آلان هارت رجل المخابرات البريطانية ومؤلف كتاب "عرفات إرهابي أم صانع سلام" الذي نشر عام 1984 ما مفاده أن النظام السوري ـ عبر وساطة إسبانية ـ عقد صفقة مع إسرائيل في ربيع 1967 ، وكان ممثله في اجتماعاتها التي عقدت في مدريد وزير الخارجية آنذاك إبراهيم ماخوس .
أولا هذه المعلومة غير موثقة من أي مصدر أخر، وثانيا منطوق هذه النظرية أن إسرائيل عرضت على السوريين إخلاء الجولان مقابل الحفاظ على النظام و عدم الاقتراب من دمشق ، ماذا وإلا فالوصول إلى دمشق وإسقاط النظام.... الثمن إذن هو الجولان !  

بغياب أي دليل على هذه المعلومة أجدها غير قابلة للصمود أمام الفحص العلمي . 
كيف يمكن لعبد الناصر الذي ناله من السوريين ـ حسب هذه النظرية ـ ما نال ، أن يواصل التعاون معهم لثلاث سنوات بعد هزيمة 1967 ؟  

ألم يساوره شك فيما تسببوا له به من معركة غير محسوبة جرت بلده و أمته إلى هاوية سحيقة ؟
ثم من قال أن احتلال دمشق كان أمر يسيرا ـ من الناحية السياسية ـ و الاتحاد السوفيتي موجود ؟ 
الأكثر قربا من المنطق ـ وإلى أن يثبت العكس ـ أن النظام السوري آنذاك دبت في أوصاله مخاوف الرعب من أن تتصاعد الأزمة بعد حشد القوات المصرية في سيناء ، وهو أدرى الناس بمحدودية قدراته على الانخراط في حرب نظامية مع إسرائيل وأحوال الجيش السوري في الدرك الأسفل بعد التسريحات الكثيفة و المتعاقبة لخيرة كوادره بعد 8 مارس/آذار 1963 ووصولا إلى سبتمبر/ أيلول 1966... آلاف من كوادر الضباط وجدت طريقها إلى المنازل خلال تلك السنوات الثلاث لتفرغ الجيش السوري من أي قدرة ملموسة له على القتال . 

ربما يفسر ذاك الرعب محاولة القيادة العسكرية السورية في 14 مايو/أيار التهوين من معلومات السوفييت حول الحشود الإسرائيلية ضدهم ، و يفسر يقينا ما سمعه زكريا محي الدين من القادة السوريين عندما زارهم في دمشق في 2 يونيو/حزيران اذ ناشدوه أن تحاول مصر المستحيل الخروج من الأزمة بسلام . 

تبدى الرعب على أشده في إحجام السوريين عن الانخراط في أي عمل عسكري جدي ضد إسرائيل طيلة أيام الخامس و السادس و السابع و الثامن من يونيو/حزيران خشية أن يوفروا الذريعة لإسرائيل بشن هجوم مضاد كاسح تكون نتيجته ضياع الجولان، و تبدى أيضا في إحجامهم حتى عن انتهاز فرصة الهجوم الجوي الإسرائيلي على مصر بساعاته الثمينة الأربعة ليقوموا بهجوم جوي على القواعد الإسرائيلية أقله في الشمال .  

المضحك هو أنهم وهم فيما هم فيه من رعب شل تفكيرهم ، أرسلوا لواء مشاة لنصرة الأردن فذهب ليقيس الأرض ذهابا و إيابا دونما قتال ولاما يحزنون . 
كل ذلك لم يقهم مما نوته إسرائيل من ابتلاع الجولان ، ومن هنا فعندما دقت ساعة الحقيقة وأرسل الجيش الإسرائيلي جحافله باتجاههم فقدوا أي توازن لديهم وأضطرب ميزانهم خصوصا وأن مصر خرجت من المعركة و لم يبق في الميدان إلا حديدان  
.
مساء التاسع من يونيو/حزيران , بدأ النظام يتوجس من أن نوايا إسرائيل ربما لا تكون فقط الاكتفاء بالجولان بل الوصول إلى دمشق ، وهو ما مهد السبيل لقرار ظنوه ذكيا أو متذاكيا حتى ولو كلف انسحابا عشوائيا لا يحكمه نظام ولا رابط. 
هل كان يمكن للأداء العسكري السوري أن يكون أفضل مما كان ؟ الجواب القاطع هو بنعم ، حتى رغم كل الوهن و الضعف البنيوي الذي كان عليه حال الجيش عامة ، لكن الحرب هي في الأساس عملية إرادة فان غابت لن يفيد أفضل الجيوش ، ولنا في فرنسا عام 1940 أمام الاجتياح الألماني أكبر دليل .  

للخيانة دور جزئي أو كامل في حجم و فداحة هزيمة 1967 ...... 
والله أعلم !! 
لمن ينتقدون عهد عبد الناصر ونكسة 67 ... 
ولماذا يكرهنا العرب ؟؟؟ أعتقد في المقال الختامي 
سوف تكون الحقيقه ساطعه

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أخي بريف هارت .. سأحاول قراءة كل ما فاتني لإستخلاص أرائي بما فيها من نقاط إتفاق وإختلاف ووضعها في نقاط فيما بعد.
لكن ليس الأن فليس لدي الوقت المناسب لذلك.

----------


## بريف هااارت

ابن رشد 

في أنتظارك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
الصديق العزيز / بريف هارت 
للأسف الشديد فما زالت الغاز نكسة يونيو 1967 كامنة فى ملفات التاريخ العسكرى ومحظور نشرها رغم مرور اكثر من ثلاثين سنة عليها وهى المدة التى تفرج بعدها معظم دول العالم عن أسرارها .
وما دام الموضوع سراً فأننا مضطرين إلى أخذ معلوماتنا من جهات أجنبية معظمها موجه ويصب فى تجميل صورة أعدائنا وتشويه صورتنا وهذا ما أوردته عند سردى لأسباب نكسة 1967 فى موضوعى تاريخ الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى بقاعة التاريخ . وقد شعرت أننى وقعت فى مستنقع هذه النكسة وأن الخروج منه عسير لذا فأننى مستمر فى ذكر النكسة وأتمنى أن أخطيها لأدخل فى مرحلة حرب الأستنزاف .

حسين الشافعى من شخصيات مجلس قيادة الثورة المحترمين فهو رجل عسكرى خرج من رحم سلاح الفرسان ( المدرعات حالياً ) ورجل متدين شهد الجميع بنزاهته وأمانته وإن كان البعض قد خالفه فى رواياته عن هزيمة يونيو 1967 ولكن مجمول شهادته تحمل فى طياتها حقائق لا يمكن إغفالها .
جمال عبد الناصر رجل وطنى حتى مع اتهامه بالدكتاتورية ومن أكثر ما أخذ عليه إعتماده على أهل الثقة وإهماله لأهل الخبرة وقد ساعد على ذلك المحيطين به فقد أجتهدوا فى إبعاده عن الحقائق وعن الشعب وحاكوا مؤمرات وهمية بغرض تكبيله حتى يبقى فى أسرهم .
عبد الحكيم عامر لا أقول أنه خائن ولكنه رغم موقعه فى قيادة الجيش فقد نسى العسكرية وأحاط نفسه بشلة المنتفعين الذين أوهموه بولائهم التام له فترك لهم الحبل على الغارب وتقوقع على ملذاته وكانت الطامة الكبرى تعينه لشمس بدران وزيراً للدفاع رغم أن كل مؤهلاته تتلخص فى تقديم شعائر الولاء للمشير .
من هنا جأت النكسة ولا ننسى أن عبد الناصر نبه قبل غلق مضيق شرم الشيخ أن غلقه يعنى الحرب فهل نحن مستعدين ( قال هذا موجه كلامه للمشير وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة فى إجتماع موسع ضم مجلس الوزراء ) فكان رد عبد الحكيم عامر أن أشار لرقبته وقال برقبتى ياريس والمصيبة أنه كان قد أقتنع أننا بعد ساعات معدودة من بدء القتال سنكون فى تل ابيب ونسى أن قوات الأحتياط المصرية نشرت صورها صحفنا وهم يرتدون أزيائهم المدنية ويعتلون الدبابات ويهللون وتحت كل صورة الموقع التى صورة فيه وميعاد التصوير فكانت خير هدية للعدو تعرف منها على أماكن وقفاتنا وتمويننا ومدى أستعداد جيشنا فى الساعات الأخيرة أما عن معرفة العدو المسبقة بقدراتنا فمن المعلوم لدينا أن المخابرات الغربية والسوفيتية أعطت إسرائيل كل ما تحتاجه من معلومات من مدة طويلة لأن نكسة بونيو كان مخطط لها من مدة طويلة أيضاً والنكسة كانت لصالح كل هذه الدول شرقية وغربية . أما نحن العرب والمصريين والفلسطينين بصفة خاصة فقد كنا نحن الخاسرين .
نعم كان هناك تأمر أقليمى ودولى والخيانة كانت ممن أهملوا وناموا ولم يستيقظوا إلا بعد تدمير مطاراتنا ومطاردة أبنائنا من الجيش وهم ينسحبون بدون تنظيم بناء على أوامر إرتجاليه صدرت لهم بدون أى تخطيط فتخبط الجميع وأصبحوا فريسة سهلة .
وحتى الأن آتوه ويصيبنى الخبل كلما تذكرت كيف طار المشير فوق سيناء ورافق حسين الشافعى الوفد العراقى فى زيارة للجبهة فقيدت دفاعاتنا الجوية على الرغم من علمهم بأن القتال وشيك وقد نبه عبد الناصر لتوقيت بدء القتال بدقة ورغم ذلك طاروا بالطائرات فقيدة الدفاعات المضادة للطائرات  وراحت طائرات العدو فى توقيت تقييد المدفعية والصواريخ المضادة للطائرات تدمر مطاراتنا وقواتنا وتمرح فى سمائنا حتى قيل أنها كانت تطير بجوار الطائرة التى تحمل المشير ولم تصيبه بأذى . ثم أتسأل لماذا تم إيقاف المظلة الجوية وعن دور الجواسيس فيها ؟ هذا ما أسميه بعض مظاهر الخيانة .
الحقيقة أول مرة أعلم بطلب المشير عامر من باكستان لسحب قوات الطوارىء الدولية من شرم الشيخ فأنا لم أتابع هذه المحكمة . 
ومعايرة النظام الحاكم وقتها فى السعودية والأردن لعبد الناصر لمرور السفن الإسرائيلية من مضيق شرم الشيخ فقد سبقتها نفس المعايرة قبل منع السفن الإسرائيلية من المرور بقناة السويس .
وقد سبقت النكسة حرب اليمن التى أقحمنا فيها فكان باليمن ثلث القوات المصرية بل أفضل عناصرها وهذا ما أسميه أيضاً تأمر دولى وأقليمى على مصر لتفريغها من قواتها المسلحة وإجبارها على الدخول فى حرب بقوات معظمها من الأحتياط الغير مستعد للقتال .

.



			
				كانت تلك أفخاخا معدة لتقع مصر في واحدة منها، و لتضرب حين تفعل
			
		

ولا ننسى التأمر الروسى فهم من قالوا بوجود حشود عسكرية على سورية وكانت هذه الحشود مجرد وهم ثم تأخر سوريا فى قصف مطارت العدو وهى خالية من الطائرات التى كانت تقصف المطارات المصرية حتى أن الملك حسين الذى أراد أن يأخذ نصيبه من الكعكة التى كان يظن أنه سهلة قال بعد الهزيمة أن تأخر الطائرات السورية فى ضرب مطارت إسرائيل أضاع علينا فرصة كبيرة لهزيمة إسرائيل .
كل هذه الأمور ايضاً اضمها لقائمة الخيانة خاصة أن الجولان تم سحب الجيش السورى منها وأعلن سقوطها قبل أن تطئها قدم جندى إسرائيلى واحد وكان وزير الإعلام السورى فى القنيطرة وأصابه الزهول من إعلان سقوط القنيطرة وقيل أن سقوطها فيه تحقيق لأسطورة خاصة بالمذهب النيصرى ( العلوى ) الحاكم فى سوريا .
كفاية كده قلبى وجعنى وعلى من يريد بعض المعلومات الدخول لموضوعى ( تاريخ الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى / يوميات مقاتل بقاعة التناريخ )
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## د.عمر

أنا عشت في مصر وتعلمت في مصر ولاقيت مشاكل من بعض المصريين منهم من نصب عليّ مستغلا سلطته العسكرية ، وتعاملت مع آخرين هم أحب الناس إليّ وذكراهم أصبحت أنسا وتسلية أسلي بها نفسي عند المصائب لقوة روابط المحبة والألفة ، ولتعلم وليعلم الجميع أني لم أذكر منذ تسجيلي في هذا لمنتدى حالة واحدة من تلك الحالات التي لا أحبها وما ذلك إلا لمحبتي للمصريين ، وهناك محبة ومودة لكثير من المصريين في السعودية وغيرها .

ومن تأمل مقاصد الشريعة وجدها تبني ولا تهدم وتزرع التفاؤل ، وتنشط جوانب المحبة ، وتحث على عدم نشر الشر ووسائله ، بل تنهى عن ذكر صوره ، حتى جعلت الحديث عن الفاحشة نشرا لها وحبا في انتشارها  ، فلا يجوز مثلا أن يقال تلك البلد فيها من الفساد كذا وكذا وهو موجود في المكان الفلاني لأن ذلك من إشاعة الفاحشة .

وقد أعجبني برنامجا في قناة الناس أذيع قبل أشهر وهو يتحدث عن خطورة ذكر بعض المواقف السيئة من الشعب المصري التي يدندن حولها بعض الناس ، وأنكر ذكر حجم الشر وكثرة انتشاره وذكر ذلك بالأرقام ، وقال ان الشر موجود في كل بلد ، والواجب الاعراض عنه إلا لمن أراد أن ينكر ذلك حسب القواعد لشرعية ، لا تلك الطرق والأساليب التي يروجون للباطل بذكر صوره وأشكاله ومكانه ... الخ

وألحظ أن كل كاتب يكتب حسب ما رأى وشاهد ، وبناء على ما ترسخ في نفسه من شعور ، فقد يكون ذلك ظلم من بعض إخوانه في دولة عربية فينعكس ذلك على تصوره وفكره ، وآخر حصل خلاف ذلك فانعكس على تصوره وهكذا ،، 

والخلل واقع ومتوقع من المصري ومن المتعامل مع المصريين ، ولتعلم وليعلم الجميع أني البارحة كنت في لقاء مع جماعة كبيرة من العلماء وطلبة العلم ،  وكان الموضوع حول مظاهر بشائر الخير والتفاؤل في مصر ، مع ذكر كثيرا من الشواهد الجميلة والطيبة التي رأيتها ، مع ذكر أمثلة لمظاهر الأمانة في التعامل مع المصريين ، وبعد نهاية اللقاء أعجب الحاضرون بتلك المواقف من العلماء والدعاة والأطباء والموظفين والشعب المصري عامة حتى تلك المواقف التي تحدث من صاحب المحل والسائق والحلاق والخباز و...... 

نعم هناك مواقف مؤلمة تحدث ولكن ينبغي عدم نشرها والحديث عنها لأنها تجعل الفرد غير خجول من الوقوع في الباطل إذا علم أن الباطل كثيرا ومرتادوه لا يخجلون من ذكره ...

أنصح جميع المشاركين بعدم الخوض في تأليب النفوس على الشرّ ، بل الواجب نشر الفضيلة ، ومعالجة تلك الأغلاط والأخطاء بالأساليب والوسائل النافعة والكمة البالغة  ، وأن يكون الفرد آداة بناء لا معول هدم .

 وأتمنى من جميع المشاركين أيضا  أن يزرعوا في نفوس الناس أن المصريين هم أشد الناس حبا لله ولرسوله وللقرآن وللصحابة ، وهذا والله الذي لا إله غيره أن وصف أصف به المصريين في كل محفل ولقاء .. وهناك موضوعات طرحتها في منتديات مصرية وسعودية ومنتديات في المغرب العربي تحدثت فيها عن صفاء المصريين وجمال التعامل معهم  ، وحبهم  لله ولرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وللقرآن العظيم وللصحابة رضي الله عنهم اجمعين ....

----------


## بريف هااارت

> أنا عشت في مصر وتعلمت في مصر ولاقيت مشاكل من بعض المصريين منهم من نصب عليّ مستغلا سلطته العسكرية ، وتعاملت مع آخرين هم أحب الناس إليّ وذكراهم أصبحت أنسا وتسلية أسلي بها نفسي عند المصائب لقوة روابط المحبة والألفة ، ولتعلم وليعلم الجميع أني لم أذكر منذ تسجيلي في هذا لمنتدى حالة واحدة من تلك الحالات التي لا أحبها وما ذلك إلا لمحبتي للمصريين ، وهناك محبة ومودة لكثير من المصريين في السعودية وغيرها .
> 
> 
> ومن تأمل مقاصد الشريعة وجدها تبني ولا تهدم وتزرع التفاؤل ، وتنشط جوانب المحبة ، وتحث على عدم نشر الشر ووسائله ، بل تنهى عن ذكر صوره ، حتى جعلت الحديث عن الفاحشة نشرا لها وحبا في انتشارها ، فلا يجوز مثلا أن يقال تلك البلد فيها من الفساد كذا وكذا وهو موجود في المكان الفلاني لأن ذلك من إشاعة الفاحشة . 
> وقد أعجبني برنامجا في قناة الناس أذيع قبل أشهر وهو يتحدث عن خطورة ذكر بعض المواقف السيئة من الشعب المصري التي يدندن حولها بعض الناس ، وأنكر ذكر حجم الشر وكثرة انتشاره وذكر ذلك بالأرقام ، وقال ان الشر موجود في كل بلد ، والواجب الاعراض عنه إلا لمن أراد أن ينكر ذلك حسب القواعد لشرعية ، لا تلك الطرق والأساليب التي يروجون للباطل بذكر صوره وأشكاله ومكانه ... الخ 
> وألحظ أن كل كاتب يكتب حسب ما رأى وشاهد ، وبناء على ما ترسخ في نفسه من شعور ، فقد يكون ذلك ظلم من بعض إخوانه في دولة عربية فينعكس ذلك على تصوره وفكره ، وآخر حصل خلاف ذلك فانعكس على تصوره وهكذا ،،  
> والخلل واقع ومتوقع من المصري ومن المتعامل مع المصريين ، ولتعلم وليعلم الجميع أني البارحة كنت في لقاء مع جماعة كبيرة من العلماء وطلبة العلم ، وكان الموضوع حول مظاهر بشائر الخير والتفاؤل في مصر ، مع ذكر كثيرا من الشواهد الجميلة والطيبة التي رأيتها ، مع ذكر أمثلة لمظاهر الأمانة في التعامل مع المصريين ، وبعد نهاية اللقاء أعجب الحاضرون بتلك المواقف من العلماء والدعاة والأطباء والموظفين والشعب المصري عامة حتى تلك المواقف التي تحدث من صاحب المحل والسائق والحلاق والخباز و......  
> نعم هناك مواقف مؤلمة تحدث ولكن ينبغي عدم نشرها والحديث عنها لأنها تجعل الفرد غير خجول من الوقوع في الباطل إذا علم أن الباطل كثيرا ومرتادوه لا يخجلون من ذكره ... 
> أنصح جميع المشاركين بعدم الخوض في تأليب النفوس على الشرّ ، بل الواجب نشر الفضيلة ، ومعالجة تلك الأغلاط والأخطاء بالأساليب والوسائل النافعة والكمة البالغة ، وأن يكون الفرد آداة بناء لا معول هدم . 
> ...


في البدايه احب ان اعتذر لكافة أصحاب المشاركات السابقه لتجاوزهم في الرد ( سوف أعود وأرد علي كافة المشاركات ) وهذا وعد 
د_ عمر  
تجاوزت الجميع للرد عليك في مشاركتك الرائعه نظرا لسرعة تجاوبك في المشاركه وكلماتك الجميله 
في البدايه أحب أن أؤكد لك وبشده عن حب الشعب المصري للشعب السعودي وخصوصا 
أهل المدينه المنوره فهم لهم في قلوبنا كامل التقدير والأحترام للأيواء والمناصره لرسول الله  
صلي الله عليه وسلم . 
وللعلم فقط لايمثل دائما الحكام واجهه للشعوب والعكس بالعكس لاتنعكس حقيقة الحكام علي العلاقات  
بين الشعوب وخصوصا المسلمه والعربيه .. 
أنرت المكان بجمال كلماتك يادكتور ولكن تبقي الحقيقه والمكاشفه بها للتوعيه والتثقيف  
نبراسا لابد للجميع الأقتداء به  
وأعتقد حضرتك تؤيد كلماتي كما اؤيد أنا ماتوجهت به من نداء للحب بين الجميع 
وشكرا لتجاوبك ومشاركتك السريعه ومرحبا بك دائما

----------


## د.عمر

> في البدايه احب ان اعتذر لكافة أصحاب المشاركات السابقه لتجاوزهم في الرد ( سوف أعود وأرد علي كافة المشاركات ) وهذا وعد 
> د_ عمر  
> تجاوزت الجميع للرد عليك في مشاركتك الرائعه نظرا لسرعة تجاوبك في المشاركه وكلماتك الجميله 
> في البدايه أحب أن أؤكد لك وبشده عن حب الشعب المصري للشعب السعودي وخصوصا 
> أهل المدينه المنوره فهم لهم في قلوبنا كامل التقدير والأحترام للأيواء والمناصره لرسول الله  
> صلي الله عليه وسلم . 
> وللعلم فقط لايمثل دائما الحكام واجهه للشعوب والعكس بالعكس لاتنعكس حقيقة الحكام علي العلاقات  
> بين الشعوب وخصوصا المسلمه والعربيه .. 
> أنرت المكان بجمال كلماتك يادكتور ولكن تبقي الحقيقه والمكاشفه بها للتوعيه والتثقيف  
> ...




وأنا أشكرك على حسن ظنك بأخيك وهذه هدية ومثال لما قلت لك سابقا وهي :

وهناك ردّ لي على شخص شن حربا على المصريين .. وهذا جزء من الردّ 

    وأخير : أعلم أن سكان مصر المحروسة هم أشد الناس محبة لله ولرسوله ولدينه ، حتى أني أقول أن عندهم غلو في محبة الله ودينه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، مع أن في تلك البلاد ألوان البدع والخرافة ، ولكن يستحيل أبد أن تسمع أحدا من تلك البلاد من يسب الله وكتابه ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما هو الحال في بلاد صاحبك ... فاعرف لأهل مصر مكانتهم عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة والمسلمين  ... !!

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كنت أقرأ عن كتاب إنجليزي قامت أختنا أنفال بترجمة بعض حواشيه
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread94962.html
الكتاب يتحدث عن الأفكار وتأثيرها على المشاعر والأحداث فيما بعد .. هناك فارق بين أن تقول "أريد ألا أتأخر عن موعدي" وبين أن تقول "أريد أن أصل باكر" .. لاشك إن كثرة اللغط يسئ .. لاشك إن الجلد اللازع والدائم والذي تمارسه صحافاتنا وبرامجنا التلفزيونية ليل نهار هو الذي أوصلنا لتلك المرحلة من الإكتئاب المزمن والكراهيات العربية - العربية.
أتفق مع د عمر في كل كلمة قالها .. أنا أيضاً لا أحبذ فكرة عد الأغلاط والمساوئ والفساد والشذوذ في ما فطر عليه المجتمع الشرقي فخطورة ذلك ليست بسيطة أبداً .. حقاً أنا ألقي باللوم كله على إعلامنا في الأساس فهو أول من ساعد ضعاف النفوس على كراهيتنا بتكريسه لعدد من الأفكار السلبية عن المجتمع المصري بقصد محاربتها ومحاصرتها.

----------


## د.عمر

> كنت أقرأ عن كتاب إنجليزي قامت أختنا أنفال بترجمة بعض حواشيه
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread94962.html
> الكتاب يتحدث عن الأفكار وتأثيرها على المشاعر والأحداث فيما بعد .. هناك فارق بين أن تقول "أريد ألا أتأخر عن موعدي" وبين أن تقول "أريد أن أصل باكر" .. لاشك إن كثرة اللغط يسئ .. لاشك إن الجلد اللازع والدائم والذي تمارسه صحافاتنا وبرامجنا التلفزيونية ليل نهار هو الذي أوصلنا لتلك المرحلة من الإكتئاب المزمن والكراهيات العربية - العربية.
> أتفق مع د عمر في كل كلمة قالها .. أنا أيضاً لا أحبذ فكرة عد الأغلاط والمساوئ والفساد والشذوذ في ما فطر عليه المجتمع الشرقي فخطورة ذلك ليست بسيطة أبداً .. حقاً أنا ألقي باللوم كله على إعلامنا في الأساس فهو أول من ساعد ضعاف النفوس على كراهيتنا بتكريسه لعدد من الأفكار السلبية عن المجتمع المصري بقصد محاربتها ومحاصرتها.




أشكرك على حسن ظنك بأخيك 

http://www.kaokabi.com/watch?v=5cW2vn9849H

----------


## امحمد خوجة

ورأس الحربه له دولة قطر


هل تعتقد أنه مؤامره يهوديه ؟؟


هل تعتقد أنها مؤامره امريكيه ؟؟


هل تعتقد انها مؤامره اوروبيه ؟؟


هل هناك مؤامره عربيه


هل تعتقد أنه غباء مننا ؟؟


هل فعلا نستحق الكراهيه ؟؟


والله الاخت الكبرى لا تستحق الكراهية من اي احد بس هذه الاخت وبقظاء الله وقدره ربت ووقفت مع اخواتها الصغار ولما كبرو اصبحت تلوح بالمن والمعايرة على كل من ساعدته ووقفت معه وفرضت رائيها على الجميع وتزعمت الجميع واستعلت على الجميع وكل من يقول لا لمصر يصبح من المغظوب عليه ولما تخطا مصر مافيش حد بيتنفس واقول لا للاخت الكبرى لانها هي الكبرى الي علمت وربت وعلمت اللغة وعلمت الناس كيف حتى يعرفوا الزاي بيتكلموا ولما هذه الاخوات ظاقت ذرعا من هذه الاخت الكبرى بدات اصوات هنا وهناك بتتكلم وبتقول لا لمصر حتى في الامور التي اخطات فيها وهنا كان رد مصر ان اخواتها كرهوها لمجرد ان الاخت العزيزة الكبرى لم تتحمل حتى في خسارة من كرة جلدية مملؤة بالنفس ان تستوعب الخسارة كيف وهي الاخت الكبرى الامرة الناهيةوهل في عاقل بصدق ان كل هذه البلدان التي ذكرتموها كلها على باطل الا مصر راجعي مواقفك اختنا الكبرى وارجعي الى احظان اخوواتك الصغيرات وتنازلي ولو قليلا على كبريائك ستجدين شقيقاتك في حضنك والدم عمرو ما بيبقى مية وشكرا الى من تسال على الحال والله سيصلح الاحوال لان دوام الحال من الموحال وستخرج مصر العزيزة من اوحال الغرب المحتال والسلام على من اتبع الهدى اخوكم في العروبة والاسلام محمد الجزائري

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

كلام تافه مع احترامي!



> ولما كبرو اصبحت تلوح بالمن والمعايرة على كل من ساعدته


هل هناك موقف رسمي واحد يعضد ذلك القول؟
مصر دولة .. لا فرد تقابله في مقهى أو شخص موتور تحادثه على الإنترنت!



> وهنا كان رد مصر ان اخواتها كرهوها لمجرد ان الاخت العزيزة الكبرى لم تتحمل حتى في خسارة من كرة جلدية مملؤة بالنفس ان تستوعب الخسارة


ما هذا يا أخي .. ما دخل زيد بعبيد؟
لماذا الإشارة الى الخسارة واعتبارها سبباً دفع مصر لأن تظن بإخوتها الكراهية؟!
ما تعرض له الكثير من المصريين في بلدان مثل ليبيا والكويت والسعودية يدل على وجود عصبيات وكراهيات موجودة بالفعل تسبق مباراتك هذه .. السودان أيضاً والجزائر شهدت عصبيات كبيرة ضد المصريين في مباريات رياضية.



> كل هذه البلدان التي ذكرتموها كلها على باطل الا مصر


باطل في ماذا؟ وصادق في ماذا؟
هل هو إختلاف في الأراء وسفسطه كلامية بين جهلاء نختصم فيه إلى الصدق بعد أفراد الفريقين؟
نحن نتحدث عن مشاهد عنصرية حدثت ولازالت تحدث ونحاول تفسيرها .. فهل من اللائق والمنطقي قول ما قلته؟
العنصرية باطل مهما كان عدد معتنقيها.
ملاحيظ: .. "وبقظاء" تكتب "وبقضاء"
"مع إخوتها" وليست "مع أخواتها"
"ولما كبروا" وليست "ولما كبرو"
"رأيها" وليس "رائيها"
"المغضوب" وليست "المغظوب"
"ضاقت" وليست "ظاقت"
"مملوءة" وليست "مملؤة"
"أخواتك" وليست "أخوواتك"
"ميه" وليست "مية"
"المحال" وليست "الموحال"

----------


## بريف هااارت

مازلت عند وعدي بالرد علي جميع المشاركات وأعتذر عن التأخير 

وأسجل كامل إحترامي وتقديري للقلم المميز ابن رشد لخوفه وحبه لبلده مصر 

والدفاع عنها في مشاركاته الرائعه وجميل مساعدته لي هنا 

كل الشكر لك ابن رشد ولي عوده

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هل هو سبب واحد أم أنها عدة أسباب ؟؟؟؟ 
> الكراهيه حديثه أم لها جذور ؟؟؟ 
> 
> هل تعتقد أنه مؤامره يهوديه ؟؟ 
> هل تعتقد أنها مؤامره امريكيه ؟؟ 
> هل تعتقد انها مؤامره اوروبيه ؟؟ 
> هل هناك مؤامره عربيه 
> هل تعتقد أنه غباء مننا ؟؟ 
> هل فعلا نستحق الكراهيه ؟؟ 
> ...



هذا الموضوع بهذه الطريقة محتاج لتصويت

ولو هناك تصويت فعلى فصوتى سيكون للتالى:

هل تعتقد أنه غباء مننا ؟؟

----------


## بريف هااارت

> هذا الموضوع بهذه الطريقة محتاج لتصويت
> 
> ولو هناك تصويت فعلى فصوتى سيكون للتالى:
> 
> هل تعتقد أنه غباء مننا ؟؟


 
دكتور جمال 

دائما خفيف الظل وتلقي القبول والحب بكل مكان تذهب إليه

بأمانه شديده هي مؤامره مكتملة الجوانب والأركان مع سبق الأصرار والترصد 

ولكن لأبتعاد الخطوط لم تتضح معالمها وفي الفتره القادمه سوف أقوم بربط الخيوط وتجميع 

أركان المؤامره ليعرف الجميع لماذا يجب أن يكرهنا العرب ويتمنون لنا الذل والأنكسار 

وأرجو وقتها أن تكون منصفا لعهد عبد الناصر بوضوح وشفافيه 

وساعتها نعمل أستفتاء

ومقلتليش حمدلله علي السلامه زعلان منك

----------


## Lilywater

*أينما نولي وجوهنا من الخليج إلى المحيط نرى نفس العبارة "لماذا يكرهنا العرب"
تتغير الجنسيات و تتغير الحدود و احساس العربي بالغربة في داره و بين جيرانه و اخوانه يزداد كل يوم.
لست أدري كيف اعتقدنا في هذه الفكرة و لكني أدرك أن السياسات المتبعة و الصحف المرتزقة لها يد في ذلك...
للأسف يتم حشد الشعوب العربية باستعمال فرص لبث الفتنة و رسمهم كأعداء ليختفي العدو الحقيقي و يتلاشى... حكوماتنا عميلة و صحافتنا في مجملها كذلك عميلة...
كلنا قلقون و مهزوزون من الداخل و نشتكي وجع التخلي من الأخ و لكن الحقيقة أن من يتخلى عنا هو ساستنا...
للأسف كلنا نعاني من عيوب كبيرة و أهمها الوهن و حب الدنيا و العصبية و مع تضارب المصالح السياسية و الاقتصادية يتم زرع الفتن بيننا بسهولة و ننساق لهوى النفس بسهولة...
قديما حين كان يلتقي العرب في احدى بلاد الغرب تراهم متعاضدين متحابين و متعاونين...أما اليوم فإنك ترى كل فرد فيهم لا يتعاون إلا مع الأوروبي و يتجاهل أخاه... التبريرات كثيرة و لكنها في الاصل تبين بأنه بيننا و بين الإيمان كما بين الأرض و السماء فنحن لا نحب لإخوتنا ما نحب لأنفسنا...
إن عرض عيوب اخوتنا  يجعلنا نحط من قيمتهم و نسيئ تعاملهم و نزيحهم من  مجالسنا و نرسخ في عقولهم أننا نحن من يكرههم...
نصيحتي هي لكم من أخت عربية مسلمة: إن الحديث في هذا الموضوع يرسخ في عقولنا أن ما يقال حقيقة و لو أن به جانبا من الواقع إلا أن كلامنا فيه يشعل الفتنة و يجعل عقولنا تستبطن السلب دون الإيجاب. إن الإعتقاد في كره أخيك لك هو هدف الأعداء ليبعدوننا عن بعضنا البعض فلا تنساقوا في مخططاتهم ...
دمتم بخير*

----------


## mohameddessouki

> *أينما نولي وجوهنا من الخليج إلى المحيط نرى نفس العبارة &quot;لماذا يكرهنا العرب&quot;*
> *تتغير الجنسيات و تتغير الحدود و احساس العربي بالغربة في داره و بين جيرانه و اخوانه يزداد كل يوم.*
> *لست أدري كيف اعتقدنا في هذه الفكرة و لكني أدرك أن السياسات المتبعة و الصحف المرتزقة لها يد في ذلك...*
> *للأسف يتم حشد الشعوب العربية باستعمال فرص لبث الفتنة و رسمهم كأعداء ليختفي العدو الحقيقي و يتلاشى... حكوماتنا عميلة و صحافتنا في مجملها كذلك عميلة...*
> *كلنا قلقون و مهزوزون من الداخل و نشتكي وجع التخلي من الأخ و لكن الحقيقة أن من يتخلى عنا هو ساستنا...*
> *للأسف كلنا نعاني من عيوب كبيرة و أهمها الوهن و حب الدنيا و العصبية و مع تضارب المصالح السياسية و الاقتصادية يتم زرع الفتن بيننا بسهولة و ننساق لهوى النفس بسهولة...*
> *قديما حين كان يلتقي العرب في احدى بلاد الغرب تراهم متعاضدين متحابين و متعاونين...أما اليوم فإنك ترى كل فرد فيهم لا يتعاون إلا مع الأوروبي و يتجاهل أخاه... التبريرات كثيرة و لكنها في الاصل تبين بأنه بيننا و بين الإيمان كما بين الأرض و السماء فنحن لا نحب لإخوتنا ما نحب لأنفسنا...*
> *إن عرض عيوب اخوتنا  يجعلنا نحط من قيمتهم و نسيئ تعاملهم و نزيحهم من  مجالسنا و نرسخ في عقولهم أننا نحن من يكرههم...*
> *نصيحتي هي لكم من أخت عربية مسلمة: إن الحديث في هذا الموضوع يرسخ في عقولنا أن ما يقال حقيقة و لو أن به جانبا من الواقع إلا أن كلامنا فيه يشعل الفتنة و يجعل عقولنا تستبطن السلب دون الإيجاب. إن الإعتقاد في كره أخيك لك هو هدف الأعداء ليبعدوننا عن بعضنا البعض فلا تنساقوا في مخططاتهم ...*
> *دمتم بخير*


كيف يحب العرب المصريين؟....والمصرين بيكرهوا بعض فى الغربه؟...............كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم عمالين يزنبوا فى بعض فى الغربة؟ .........كبف يحبالعرب المصريين وهم يفرون من اوضاعهم السيئة فى مصر ويقبلون العمل باقل الرواتب وفى اخقر الوظائف وفى اقذر المساكن؟........كيف يحب العرب المصريين  وهم يخلقون المشاكل فيما بينهم فى الغربة...بينما يرى العرب ترابط السودانيين واللبنانيين والسوريين واليمنيين والمغاربة وحتى الفليبينيين والكوريين كلهم مترابطين ويكونوا قوة الا المصريين؟........كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يسمعون  من المصريين انفسهم عورات وغيوب واسرار زملائهم المصريين دون مراعاة انهم يتكلمون فى هذه الامور مع غير مصريين؟.......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يقبلون الذل والمهانة الى اقصى حد؟....فترى الرجل المصرى يدخل متجرا هو يحمل طفله ووزوجته تفاصل مع صاحب المتجر ( الشيبة) بدلال ودلع من اجل خصم ريال وزوجها عامل مش واخد باله؟......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يرونهم فى السفارة المصرية وهى تعامل اى جنسية حتى من بلاد الواق الواق بكل احترام واهتمام طالما معه جواز غير مصرى بينما يقف المصريين طابور ويتعامولون مع موظف السفارة وكانهم يتعاملون مع رئيس جمهوريتهم...  ويقبلون ان يأمر وينهى فيهم امام الجنسيات الاخرى؟.......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم متأكدون انهم لو ظلموا المصرى واكلوا حقوقه وضربوه بالجزمة فان سعادة السفير المصرى لن يترك قعدته مع الشيوخ ويترك الموائد الفاخرة والهدايا الثمينة ويكلف نفسه ويحضر فى قسم شرطة او فى المحكمة من اجل ان يقف مع المصرى فى محنته التى غالبا ما يكون المصرى فيها مظلوما... المصرى فى البلاد العربية لا ظهر له ولذلك يضرب على بطنه وعلى وجهه وقفاه.............. وبعد كل هذا نقول يكرهنا العرب ونحن نكره انفسنا اولاارق تحياتى

----------


## بريف هااارت

> كيف يحب العرب المصريين؟....والمصرين بيكرهوا بعض فى الغربه؟...............كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم عمالين يزنبوا فى بعض فى الغربة؟ .........كبف يحبالعرب المصريين وهم يفرون من اوضاعهم السيئة فى مصر ويقبلون العمل باقل الرواتب وفى اخقر الوظائف وفى اقذر المساكن؟........كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يخلقون المشاكل فيما بينهم فى الغربة...بينما يرى العرب ترابط السودانيين واللبنانيين والسوريين واليمنيين والمغاربة وحتى الفليبينيين والكوريين كلهم مترابطين ويكونوا قوة الا المصريين؟........كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يسمعون من المصريين انفسهم عورات وغيوب واسرار زملائهم المصريين دون مراعاة انهم يتكلمون فى هذه الامور مع غير مصريين؟.......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يقبلون الذل والمهانة الى اقصى حد؟....فترى الرجل المصرى يدخل متجرا هو يحمل طفله ووزوجته تفاصل مع صاحب المتجر ( الشيبة) بدلال ودلع من اجل خصم ريال وزوجها عامل مش واخد باله؟......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يرونهم فى السفارة المصرية وهى تعامل اى جنسية حتى من بلاد الواق الواق بكل احترام واهتمام طالما معه جواز غير مصرى بينما يقف المصريين طابور ويتعامولون مع موظف السفارة وكانهم يتعاملون مع رئيس جمهوريتهم... ويقبلون ان يأمر وينهى فيهم امام الجنسيات الاخرى؟.......كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم متأكدون انهم لو ظلموا المصرى واكلوا حقوقه وضربوه بالجزمة فان سعادة السفير المصرى لن يترك قعدته مع الشيوخ ويترك الموائد الفاخرة والهدايا الثمينة ويكلف نفسه ويحضر فى قسم شرطة او فى المحكمة من اجل ان يقف مع المصرى فى محنته التى غالبا ما يكون المصرى فيها مظلوما... المصرى فى البلاد العربية لا ظهر له ولذلك يضرب على بطنه وعلى وجهه وقفاه.............. وبعد كل هذا نقول يكرهنا العرب ونحن نكره انفسنا اولاارق تحياتى


 
محمد  
أنت تتكلم عن فئه نادينا جميعا بتأهيلها قبل السفر للخارج 
ومعروف من هم ومدي ثقافتهم !! لاتعمم 
المصريون قمه في الحضاره ولكنهم لايتواجدون في الدول العربيه سوي بمناصب معينه 
والغالبيه العظمي تتجه نحو الغرب علما بحالة المرضي من الدول العربيه الذين لايصدقون  
أنفسهم ( المصري يعمل عندنا )  
أخي الكريم نحن مصر الدوله العربيه العظيمه صاحبة الحضاره والرقي المنتصر الوحيد في العصر الحديث 
وسط غابه من المهزومين لن تجعلنا حفنه من الدولارات نبيع مصريتنا ونتهكم عليها  
اراك قد نسيت علماؤك وفنانيك وكتابك أصحاب النهضه العلميه في مصر وفي الشرق 
أستغرب كلماتك لو أراد عدو كتابتها لما أستطاع أن يفعل مثلما فعلت هداك الله  
مصر لؤلؤة الشرق وتاج علي رأس كل من يعيش فيها شاء ام أبي

----------


## رمضان الشهاوي

أخي الفاضل بريف هارت...
إخوتي الأجلاء أعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ...
حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم ...
أرى أن الموضوع قد أخذ أكثر مما يحتمل ، فقد صور بعض الأفاضل المسألة على أنها مسألة عنصرية وحرب نفسية تدور بيننا وبين إخوتنا العرب ...
الأمر لم يصل إلى هذا الحد ...
واسمحوا لي أن أسأل سؤالا ...
هل تعتقد أن هناك عربي واحد يقبل أن تحتل إسرائيل أرضا مصرية ؟؟ 
هل هناك عربي واحد يقبل أن تقطع دول منابع النيل مياه النيل عنا ؟؟ 
هل هناك عربي واحد سيفرح إذا ما حدث لمصر وجرى عليها ما جرى للعراق ؟؟
أنا لا أعتقد هذا ، وأظنكم لاتعتقدون أيضا ، لسبب بسيط جدا هو أن أي منا لايقبل أن يحدث ذلك لأي دولة عربية شقيقة....
وما دام الأمر كذلك ، فالمسألة إذا لم تتعد كونها خلافات فردية تحدث بين أبناء البلد الواحد ....
فكم مصري قتل مصريا لخلاف على مال أو على امرأة ، إن صفحات الحوادث في الجرائد تطالعنا كل يوم بما يشيب له الولدان من الجرائم التي تحدث يوميا بين المصريين بعضهم البعض ، كما أن ذلك يحدث بين أبناء الجنسية الواحدة في مختلف دول العالم ....
ليس هذا فحسب ، بل تحدث مثل هذه الحوادث بين الأشقاء داخل الأسرة الواحدة ، فكم من شقيق قتل شقيقه وكم من أب قتل ابنه أو زوجته ، وكم ابن قتل أباه لخلافات نصفها نحن بأنها تافهة .....
فليس بغريب أن يحدث خلاف ما بين مصري وأخ له عربي في أي مكان من الأرض ، فالخلافات وما يترتب عليها من مشكلات موجودة في كل مكان وبين كل البشر  في كل الأماكن .... 
ذكرتم واقعة جلد الطبيب المصري كدليل على الكراهية ، ونسيتم أن هذه الواقعة كانت تنفيذا لحكم قضائي ، وقد تعلمنا أن الحكم عنوان الحقيقة ، ذكرتم أيضا ما حدث من الجزائريين في أم درمان كدليل على الكراهية والحقد ، ونسيتم أن ما حدث لايختلف عما يحدث من جماهير الاسماعيلية أو بور سعيد - مثلا - ضد جماهير الأهلي أو الزمالك - مثلا - وما ينجم عن ذلك من أضرار تصيب الأنفس والأموال .. إنه جنون كرة القدم  ... وإن كان المتهم الأول في هذه الواقعة هو الإعلام ...
ياسادتي ... 
إن بذور الفرقة وشق الصفوف هي لعبة يجيدها أعداء أمتنا ، وأرى أن ترسيخ الاعتقاد بكراهية العرب لنا هو هدف من أهداف العدو المتربص والمستغل لكل فرصة متاحة لإزكاء روح العداء بين الأشقاء بعضهم البعض ، فهذا العدو هو الكاسب الوحيد في كل جولات الصراع العربي العربي ، ولاينبغي أن ننساق خلف أطماعه ، لأننا بذلك نقدم له ما يريد على أطباق من ذهب ...
إن مصيرنا واحد ووجهتنا واحدة شئنا هذا أم أبينا...
يا إخوتي "إن الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم"
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## 3ربي 7ر

> أخي الكريم نحن مصر الدوله العربيه العظيمه صاحبة الحضاره والرقي المنتصر الوحيد في العصر الحديث
> 
> وسط غابه من المهزومين


أذكر انني قرأت في احدى زياراتي لليبيا عباره مكتوبه على لوحه تحجب ضوء الشمس
لا استقلال لشعب يأكل مما وراء البحار

وبعدها بمسافه لا تزيد عن كيلو متر واحد وجدت ايضا لوحه منعتني من الاستمتاع بمنظر البحر  كتب عليها
نحن الشعب الحر الوحيد في العالم

السعوديون يعتقدون كذلك انهم افضل الشعوب العربيه ودلالتهم في ذلك ان الله عز وجل اختار نبي البشؤيه عليه افضل الصلاة والتسليم من اصلابهم وابنائهم
ويعتقدون ابضا ان بلادهم خير ما طلعت عليه الشمس ..كبف لا وفيها اول بيت وضع للناس ببكة مباركا

الشوام او الشاميين وعلى اختلاف جنسياتهم السيكس بيكويه كذلك يرون بانهم  افضل الشعوب العربيه اليسو بالمرابطين الى يوم الدين ؟....واجر الواحد فيهم بخمسين من الصحابه وفق الحديث النبوي الشريف؟
ولما لا يعتقدون بان ارضهم افضل ما في الكون وفيها المسجد الاقصى الذي بارك الله حوله -اي ارضهم-؟


امير المؤمنين وحاشيته في المغرب العربي !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


الجزائر وشعبها البطل..الم يقهر الجيش الفرنسي ويصنع اعظم ثوره في العصر الحديث؟
هم يعتقدون ذلك


لم انسى العراقيين ..ولكن ليس وقتا مناسبا الحديث الان 


ما دمنا نعتقد بافضليتنا على من فُصلنا عنه بحدود سايكس بيكو فنحن اذاً نحط من قدره انطلاقا من كره يسكن الاعماق لدينا له 
ومن منا  لايعتقد بانه الافضل؟ بين الشعوب العربيه

----------


## د.عمر

> لماذا يجب أن يكرهنا العرب ويتمنون لنا الذل والأنكسار


 هذه العبارة غير مقبولة لفظا ومعنى (لماذا يجب أن يكرهنا العرب ويتمنون لنا الذل والانكسار ) ..

هذه غلطة شنيعة وأن بغض المصريين صار لزاما وواجبا ومن لم يبغضهم يكون آثما !!! ولو قلت لماذا يبغض بعض العرب بعض المصريين وناقشت بعض السلوك والتصرفات التي تحدث من بعض المصريين كان اولى ليكون الموضوع متجه نحو الاصلاح والتوجيه ، فبغض المصريين ليس واجبا كما زعمت ، وليس كل العرب يبغضون المصريين ، وليس كل المصريين يبغضعهم العرب ..

 فاقول : نحن نحب المصريين ولا نجامل ، ونقف مع المصريين وبدون مصلحة 

وما ذكره أحد الأخوة أن مشاكل تقع بين بعض المصريين في الغربة أمر واقع ومشاهد فاليوم قابلت أخ مصري ذهبت معه للجوازات من أجل الشفاعة له بشأن بقاء زوجته التي أسلمت قبل مدة في الأزهر وبسبب تهديد أهلها لها بالقتل جاءت للسعودية زيارة واعتمرت وبقيت معه ستة أشهر ، وكنت شفعت له لدى أمير المنطقة ولدى وزير الداخلية السعودي بنفس الموضوع وما زلنا ننتظر الفرج قريبا أسأل الله أن يفرج همه وهمها ويجمع شملهما ...

ما حدث له قبل أيام أني عرضت ظروفه وظروف زوجته على أحد الفضلاء وساعده بمبلغ ألفين ريال أي  ثلاثة آلاف جنيه ، وهذا وإن كان قليلا إلا أن الذي حدث هو أن مدير المؤسسة التي يعمل بها هذا الأخ جنسيته مصري ، وأخبره بالأمس أنه المؤسسة ليست بحاجة إليه وأن أي هندي يعمل بداله بنصف راتبه هكذا قال له المصري ولما راجع صاحب المؤسسة قال الأمر راجع لفلان أي المصري !! فهذا الأخ المصري يبغض ذالكم المصري لأنه استغنى عنه ولم يقف معه رغم ظروفه القاسية .

ثم لماذا بعض العرب يبغضون الكويتيين مثلا ، وبعض العرب يبغضون السعوديين ، وبعض العرب يبغضون الليبيين والسوريين ووووو ؟؟؟؟؟

ربما هناك مواقف سياسية أثرت في وقت محدد فاستصحبوا ذلك دوما 

من الطرائف : في أيام دخول القوات الأمريكية للعراق قال لي أحد الركاب في باص 14 راكب أحنا بنكره السعوديين !! قلت له ولماذا ، قال : القوات الأمريكية ضربت العراق من السعودية ، فقلت أحنا بنحب المصريين موت ولما جاءت القوات من طريق قناة السويس المصرية وبحماية مصرية وبتسهيلات مصرية  اعتبرناها ضيف غالي  يستحق الاحترام !! قال : تقصد أيه بكلامك ؟ قلت شوف واحد من الحاضرين يفسر لك كلامي أنا ليس عندي غير هذا الجواب ، .. وأنا لم أعتقد بجوابي سوى أن بغضك مبني على طيش وعدم وعي 


فلا تكبروا الموضوع فالمصريون من أفضل العرب خلقا ودينا وحماية وشجاعة وكرما ، وما يحدث من بعض النقائص فهذه سنة الحياة ، وقد أشار بعض الأخوة لما تتناقله وسائل الإعلام من المعائب في صفحات الحوادث ، ومثل ذلك كثير في المجتمع الدولي ، وقد اطلعت على إحصائيات عن الجرائم في المجتمع المصري مصنفه حسب النوع والبشاعة في رسالة دكتوراه بعنوان ( ولاية الحسبة والنيابة ) وهي تنبئ عن كثرة الجرائم في المجتمع المصري ، ومثله في المجتمعات الأخرى أكثر وأشد وأبشع ... فلا تكبروا الموضوع ، وأنا ضد الإشادة بكثرة الجرائم لأنه محرم ممنوع وممقوت ينافي مصالح العباد والبلاد

----------


## د. أمل

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من كان يؤمن بالله و اليوم الآخر , فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت " ..

  اللهم إنى صامتة ..

اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا و ألِّف بين قلوبنا ..

اللهم أصلح ذات بين المسلمين و ألِّف بين قلوبهم ..

اللهم آميييييين ..

----------


## mohameddessouki

> محمد 
> 
> أنت تتكلم عن فئه نادينا جميعا بتأهيلها قبل السفر للخارج 
> ومعروف من هم ومدي ثقافتهم !! لاتعمم 
> المصريون قمه في الحضاره ولكنهم لايتواجدون في الدول العربيه سوي بمناصب معينه 
> والغالبيه العظمي تتجه نحو الغرب علما بحالة المرضي من الدول العربيه الذين لايصدقون  
> أنفسهم ( المصري يعمل عندنا )  
> أخي الكريم نحن مصر الدوله العربيه العظيمه صاحبة الحضاره والرقي المنتصر الوحيد في العصر الحديث 
> وسط غابه من المهزومين لن تجعلنا حفنه من الدولارات نبيع مصريتنا ونتهكم عليها  
> ...


انا لااتكلم عن فئة معينة من المصريين انا اتكلم عن معظم المصريين بحيث يمكننا ان نقول هى حالة عامة ولا تقتصر على فئة معينة بدءا  من اطباء  ومهندسين ومحاسبين ومعلمين  وممرضات وفنيين وعمال مهرة وعمال عاديين......سوف تجد السمات واحدة والتصرف واحد وهو القتال من اجل القرش والرجوع للوطن باكبر قدر ممكن وفى سبيل ذلك ومبة فى زميل حتى ينهوا عمله ولا ينافسنى على تجميع الثروة..... وفى سبيل هذا  التذلل للمدير او صاحب العمل والتملق له......السكن فى ارخص الاماكن.....ارخص اكل.....كل هذا اسقط مكانة المصريين فى اعين اهل البلد ولقد سمعت احدهم يقول لى : كان المصرى حتى السبعينيات هو درجة ثانية بالنسبة لنا بعد الامريكى اما الان فانه ياتى فى مؤخرة الوافدين!!!

----------


## د. أمل

> ........كيف يحب العرب المصريين وهم يسمعون  من المصريين انفسهم عورات وغيوب واسرار زملائهم المصريين دون مراعاة انهم يتكلمون فى هذه الامور مع غير مصريين؟.....






    أخى الفاضل .. " محمد دسوقى " ..

 لا تنه عن خلق و تأتِ بمثله ......... "لوم" عليك إذا فعلت عظيم ................          (بتصرف) ..

صراحة .. هذه الفئة التى ذكرت ضئيلة جداً بالنسبة لعدد المصريين العاملين فى تلك البلدان ..

و لكن يضخمها البعض لأسباب نفسية .. 

و حتى مع كل التضخيم .. فهذه العيوب أقل بكثير من عيوب الغير ..  الفرق فقط فى التكتم و التظاهر بغير الحقيقة ..

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> أخي الفاضل بريف هارت...
> إخوتي الأجلاء أعضاء هذا المنتدى المحترم ...
> حياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم ...
> أرى أن الموضوع قد أخذ أكثر مما يحتمل ، فقد صور بعض الأفاضل المسألة على أنها مسألة عنصرية وحرب نفسية تدور بيننا وبين إخوتنا العرب ...
> الأمر لم يصل إلى هذا الحد ...
> واسمحوا لي أن أسأل سؤالا ...
> هل تعتقد أن هناك عربي واحد يقبل أن تحتل إسرائيل أرضا مصرية ؟؟ 
> هل هناك عربي واحد يقبل أن تقطع دول منابع النيل مياه النيل عنا ؟؟ 
> هل هناك عربي واحد سيفرح إذا ما حدث لمصر وجرى عليها ما جرى للعراق ؟؟
> ...


لازلت أذكر دعوات رجل كويتي على مصر وأهلها باحتلال الغرب لهم وبتدميرهم علهم يفيئوا الى أمر ربهم!

----------


## mohameddessouki

> أخى الفاضل .. &quot; محمد دسوقى &quot; ..
> 
>  لا تنه عن خلق و تأتِ بمثله ......... &quot;لوم&quot; عليك إذا فعلت عظيم ................          (بتصرف) ..
> 
> صراحة .. هذه الفئة التى ذكرت ضئيلة جداً بالنسبة لعدد المصريين العاملين فى تلك البلدان ..
> 
> و لكن يضخمها البعض لأسباب نفسية .. 
> 
> و حتى مع كل التضخيم .. فهذه العيوب أقل بكثير من عيوب الغير ..  الفرق فقط فى التكتم و التظاهر بغير الحقيقة ..


 اننا نتكلم مع بعض كمصريين واننى اؤمن با الحل الصحيح لن ياتى الا بالمكاشفة والثل بيقول يابخت من بكانى وبكى على ولا ضحكنى واضحك الناس على....... وعند مناقشة هذه القضية لايجب ان ننسى انهم وان كانوا شياطين فنحن لم نكن ملائكة!!!!!! فان لدينا عيوب تراكمت حتى ادت الى ما نحن فيه ولا انسى قول السادات وسبه للعرب واعلن ان الجامعة العربية لاتهنينا فى شىء وانه مستعد لتفكيكها ونقلها خارج مصر وانه قطع صلات مصر مع العرب ولم تكن لنا فى عهده اى اعلاقات  الا مع سلطنة عمان وجيبوتى......فنحن لانستطيع ان ننكر ان هذا الموقف الذى نراه من الاخوة العرب نحن لنا يد فيه

----------


## بريف هااارت

دائما ما أكون سعيد بمن يشارك للمره الأولي ويندفع للرد في امور تهمه 

حبا في بلده او وطنه أو للدفاع عن هدف يؤمن به لك تحيتي وأحترامي 

وسوف يكون ردي من خلال سطورك وبلون مختلف 







> أذكر انني قرأت في احدى زياراتي لليبيا عباره مكتوبه على لوحه تحجب ضوء الشمس
> لا استقلال لشعب يأكل مما وراء البحار
> 
> ولماذا ركعت ليبيا بعد الحصار الأمريكي لها في السنوات الماضيه
> 
>  ( كلمات لاتطبق علي أرض الواقع لامعني لها ) 
> وبعدها بمسافه لا تزيد عن كيلو متر واحد وجدت ايضا لوحه منعتني من الاستمتاع بمنظر البحر كتب عليها
> نحن الشعب الحر الوحيد في العالم
> 
> ...


 
لو حضرتك تابعت المشاركات بالموضوع لعلمت أنه من أجل تلك الحقبه من التاريخ الثوره العربيه الكبري

ومؤتمر يالطا ومعاهدة سايكس بيكو وأن الشعوب العربيه معظمها أو جميعها ضحيه تاريخيه لتلك الفتره

وخطأ المتواطئون علي الأمه ( الحكام المتوارثين للحكم ) بمساعدة بريطانيا واليهود وبعدها أمريكا ترك مصر تقوم بثورتها لأنها كانت

الثغره الوحيده في تلك المؤامره ومازالت وستستمر

----------


## mohameddessouki

اظن بعد ادانة مصر من الفيفا وتوقيع عقوبة على مصر _ مش مهم قيمة العقوبة  ولكن العقوبة فى حد ذاتها _ وثبوت كذب المسئولين المصريين الفاشلين والذين اوهمونا بان  حادث الاعتداء على اتوبيس لاعبى الجزائر كان تمثيلية وان احنا اعددنا ملف جامد وجبنا محامى سوسرى وحنعمل عمايل ونسوى الهوايل ثم اننا نعد ملف لاحداث الخرطوم سوف نسجل به الجزائر.......كل هؤلاء تسببوا فى امرين : الاول وهو الاساءة لعلاقات مصر ومصلحتها العليا وتعريض علاقاتها مع الجزائر للخطر.......ثانيا الكذب على الراى العام المصرى والاستهانة به واللعب بعواطفة وتسخينه وتوجيهه فى الطريق المعاكس لمصالحة.....ثالثا سؤ الادارة والفساد فى اتحاد الكرة رابعا عدم محاسبة هؤلاء المخطئين فى حق مصر وتعريض سمعتها ومصالحا مع الاشقاء العرب الى العبث والقطيعة................. وبعد ذلك يمكن تغيير عنوان الموضوع من ( بهدوؤ ليه بيكرتا العرب) الى ( بهدوؤ ليه احنا بنخلى العرب يكرهونا )

----------


## د. أمل

> اظن بعد ادانة مصر من الفيفا وتوقيع عقوبة على مصر _ مش مهم قيمة العقوبة  ولكن العقوبة فى حد ذاتها _ وثبوت كذب المسئولين المصريين الفاشلين والذين اوهمونا بان  حادث الاعتداء على اتوبيس لاعبى الجزائر كان تمثيلية وان احنا اعددنا ملف جامد وجبنا محامى سوسرى وحنعمل عمايل ونسوى الهوايل ثم اننا نعد ملف لاحداث الخرطوم سوف نسجل به الجزائر.......كل هؤلاء تسببوا فى امرين : الاول وهو الاساءة لعلاقات مصر ومصلحتها العليا وتعريض علاقاتها مع الجزائر للخطر.......ثانيا الكذب على الراى العام المصرى والاستهانة به واللعب بعواطفة وتسخينه وتوجيهه فى الطريق المعاكس لمصالحة.....ثالثا سؤ الادارة والفساد فى اتحاد الكرة رابعا عدم محاسبة هؤلاء المخطئين فى حق مصر وتعريض سمعتها ومصالحا مع الاشقاء العرب الى العبث والقطيعة................. وبعد ذلك يمكن تغيير عنوان الموضوع من ( بهدوؤ ليه بيكرتا العرب) الى ( بهدوؤ ليه احنا بنخلى العرب يكرهونا )




       من صدَّق هذه الكذبة من حفنة أغبياء فَشَلة قائمين على كرة القدم و على الإعلام .. عفواً هو المخطىء .. 
  فأنا لم أصدق و اشتركت على الفور فى منتدى جزائرى محترم جداً لأحافظ على نواة من المتعقلين .. 
  يعنى بالعقل كده .. المتخلفين اللى عندنا قالوا إن الجزائريين جايبين معاهم فى الأتوبيس مراقب رياضى دولى علشان يتصيد أى خطأ للمصريين .. يبقى إزاى حيكسروا زجاج الأتوبيس من الداخل و المراقب ده قاعد يراقبهم .. يعنى الكذبة واضحة زى الشمس لكن الناس صدقت و سخنت .. 
العذر الوحيد هو أن الإعلام قام بشحن المصريين بجنون غير مسبوق .. 
يا ريت نتعلم نشغل عقلنا و نفكر قبل ما نصدق ..
و يا ريت ننسى شوية موضوع العرب و نهتم بالخراب الداخلى اللى مش باين له آخر ..

----------


## mohameddessouki

> من صدَّق هذه الكذبة من حفنة أغبياء فَشَلة قائمين على كرة القدم و على الإعلام .. عفواً هو المخطىء .. 
>   فأنا لم أصدق و اشتركت على الفور فى منتدى جزائرى محترم جداً لأحافظ على نواة من المتعقلين .. 
>   يعنى بالعقل كده .. المتخلفين اللى عندنا قالوا إن الجزائريين جايبين معاهم فى الأتوبيس مراقب رياضى دولى علشان يتصيد أى خطأ للمصريين .. يبقى إزاى حيكسروا زجاج الأتوبيس من الداخل و المراقب ده قاعد يراقبهم .. يعنى الكذبة واضحة زى الشمس لكن الناس صدقت و سخنت .. 
> العذر الوحيد هو أن الإعلام قام بشحن المصريين بجنون غير مسبوق .. 
> يا ريت نتعلم نشغل عقلنا و نفكر قبل ما نصدق ..
> و يا ريت ننسى شوية موضوع العرب و نهتم بالخراب الداخلى اللى مش باين له آخر ..


الست معى فى ان العنوان اصبح غير ذى موضوع؟ ثانيا طيب موضوع الجزائر ده مش محتاج محاسبة؟.......فى عصر الفساد احنا مشفاش حد اتحاسب خالص.......هل هذا معناه ضوء اخضر  كى يتاكد الشعب ان الحل هو الفساد؟

----------


## د. أمل

> الست معى فى ان العنوان اصبح غير ذى موضوع؟ ثانيا طيب موضوع الجزائر ده مش محتاج محاسبة؟.......فى عصر الفساد احنا مشفاش حد اتحاسب خالص.......هل هذا معناه ضوء اخضر  كى يتاكد الشعب ان الحل هو الفساد؟




      أخى الكريم ..

   عنوان الموضوع كان لازماً فى وقته .. و قد انقضى هذا الوقت الآن .. 

فالزمن يمر و الأحداث سريعة و قد أشرفنا جميعاً على الهاوية ..

فلا وقت للإلتفات للخلف ..

أما عن المحاسبة .. فموضوع الجزائر أبسط من غيره بكثير .. و من تعنيهم بالمحاسبة لا ينفع معهم إلا الاستئصال ..

مفيش فيهم أمل ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

بهدوووء ليه بتكرهنا اليهود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بهدوووء ليه بتكرهنا أمريكا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بهدوووء ليه بتكرهنا الصين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بهدوووء ليه بنكره أنفسنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 بهدوووء ليه بتكرهنا دول منبع حوض النيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / brave heart

السلام عليكم

اسمح لى باضافة مشاركة فى موضوعك القيم 

اننا نتكلم كمصريين ونحن عراة بدون غطاء من الرسميين الذين يحكمون مصر قى مقابل اتفاق او اتساق فى المواقف بين مواطنى وحكام باقى الدول العربية والتى اتفقت جميعها على ان الهدف مصر .

الاصل فى العلاقة هو الخلافة الاسلامية كوننا مسلمين وبشروط العقد الاسلامى الذى وضعه محمد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم بوحى من الله عز وجل وسارت به دولة الاسلام قرون قوية وفتية حتى الهجمة الصليبية اليهودية الاخيرة والتى قسمتنا دولا متنافرة وابعدت الاسلام الصحيح عن سدة الحكم ودهاليزه .

وعليه يمكننا رؤية كل افات التقسيم ومن بينها ما تطلق عليه يا اخى " الكراهية " عنوان الموضوع ، واذا كانت تسميتك الغباء العربى الفطرى بالكراهية تلك فى الحالات الفردية يمكن ان تقوم بين دولة واخرى فى النطاق العربى الا ان مصر تحديدا جمعت العرب – الا ما رحم ربى -  على تلك " الكراهية " وهذه مزية تتفرد بها مصر ايضا ، فهى الوحيدة التى وضع الله فى يدها وسيلة جمع العرب او تفريقهم فى العصر الحديث .

فعلى سبيل المثال لماذا لم تخلق حرب الحدود الجزائرية المغربية بين الشعبين او ازمة الحدود اليمنية السعودية او ازمة غزو العراق للكويت او ازمة سباب القذافى للسعودية وعرب الخليج او مشكلة الصحراء المغربية او ازمة حلايب وشلاتين ما تطلق عليه " كراهية " بين تلك الشعوب وبعضها ؟!! .

انا لا اظن انها كراهية بل هى نتيجة تنفيذ اوامر سادتنا وكبرائنا من الغرب الصليبى اليهودى وزاد من نضجها الجهل والامية والتخلف الفطرى فى الجرى وراء كل ناعق ، ولكن من الطبيعى ان تكون نتيجة ضغوط الغباء فى العلاقات ان يخرج العقلاء عن طورهم وحلمهم وتأخذهم العصبية لنصرة بلادهم وهذة بالضبط اخلاق الجاهلية التى عادت بنا الى عصور حروب القبائل العربية لاسباب تافهة وعبيطة قضى عليها فيما بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بنشر الاسلام .

اذن نحن اعدنا احياء العادات والصفات السيئة للعصر الجاهلى وتركنا الحميد منها ومكارم الاخلاق فى ذلك العصر وطبقناه فى وسائل الاعلام ، والمضحك اننا حتى الصفات السيئة لم نستعيدها كلها فنحن لا نقدر حتى على شعر الفخر والهجاء  .

لديتا خطوة اولى هامة جدا جدا فى رأيى وهى التحرر اولا من قيد العبودية للغرب الصليبى اليهودى حتى يمكننا ان نفكر فى اية خطوات تالية لكسر حاجز العصبية والتخلف والمباهاة الفارغة والتى يصفها البعض بالكراهية وهى ليست كراهية ولكنها حالة احتقان غبية وحنق من جميع الاطراف على جميع الاطراف .

صدقنى يا اخى العزيز ان مشروع " الكراهية " هذا ليس اهم واقوى من التفرق والتبعية للسيد الغربى وكدليل على ذلك ان حب دول الخليج العربى لبعضها البعض – ان صح ذلك – لم يمنع قتل مشروع العملة الخليجية الموحدة بمجلس التعاون الخليجى الذى يشهد خلافات اكثر من الاتفاق فوالله كم اتمنى ان يتفقوا فى اى شىء حتى بعيدا عن الفقراء الشحاذين امثالنا ، وان كان المصريون الذين القت بهم ظروف ضعفهم واميتهم وجهلهم الى ارض هؤلاء هم اكثر الشعوب احساسا بذلك للاحتكاك المباشر فهى حالة نحن المسئولون عنها لان ارضنا طاردة لنا الى احضان هؤلاء .

ليتها كراهية مع قوة وبأس كما يحدث بين دول الغرب ولكنها للاسف تبعية وتخلف وغباء وامية وجهل فى شكل " كراهية "  .

لا تشغل بالك بهذه السلوكيات والالفاظ يا اخى فهى ان صدرت لا تصدر الا من تابع ذليل مسكين لا يستطيع توجيهها الا الى ضعيف الحال ورقيق الحال مثل المصريين المغتربين فى بلاده .

يا اخى ان هذا الشتام القاسى التابع الجاهل لا يجرؤ على ان يرد قول نائبة فى الكونجرس الامريكى حينما وصفت برلمانه بأنه برلمان القطط والكلاب او ان يطبق شرع الله بالجلد على الداعر الكندى او البريطانى او الامريكى ويجلد المصرى المسكين الذى يتجرأ بالرد عليه ، ان جهله وجبنه جمل له شرب الخمر والدعارة فى ارضه من الامريكى وسوأ له مطالبة المسلم المصرى بحقوقه التى املتها عليه تعاليم الاسلام لا بل قل العروبة لا بل قل الانسانية حتى ولا يجرؤ على الرد على متطرفى البربر المتنصرين الذين يسبون الاسلام علانية فى المغرب العربى واسيادهم الفرنسيين الذين يقبلون اياديهم لصرف معاشات المرتزقة فى الحرب الثانية .

لا تهتم يا اخى العزيز بهؤلاء بل اهتم بترقية نفسك وتحضرها وقوتها ساعتها سيخرسون ويهرولون اليك طالبين النجدة كما فعلوا ابان غزو الكويت وكما سيحدث قريبا حينما تجتاحهم ايران الشيعية او حينما يطردهم البربر ( الامازيغ ) من الشمال الافريقى بصفتهم غزاة او حين تجتاحهم قبائل الجنوب السودانى الافريقى التابعة لبعثات الارساليات التبشيرية او افارقة دارفور المدعومون من اليهود .

ان مصر المقهورة افضل بكثير من هؤلاء يا اخى صدقنى فالمصريون رغم مشكلاتهم الاخلاقية والاقتصادية اكرم واعز من هؤلاء التائهين لغة وثقافة ودين .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> ان مصر المقهورة* افضل بكثير من هؤلاء يا اخى صدقنى فالمصريون رغم مشكلاتهم الاخلاقية والاقتصادية اكرم واعز من هؤلاء التائهين لغة وثقافة ودين .


*مصر المقهورة*
من الذى قهرها غير حاكمها المستحلى القعدة على كرسى السلطة بغير ملل منذ 30 عاما متواصلة  وآخرتها فى إيطاليا بيصرح سيادته _(مضحكا العالم كله إلا الشعب المصرى!)_ وهو رافعا أصبعه إلى أعلى مشيرا للسماء أن الله وحده يعلم من سيخلفه فى القعاد على هذا الكرسى السلطانى.... مع أن كل الأجنة التى فى أرحام الأمهات المصريات عارفة كويس أن عرش الوسية للسيد ولى العهد جمال مبارك....وسلامى لدستور الكراهية المصرى !



*
*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> صدقنى يا اخى العزيز ان مشروع " الكراهية " هذا ليس اهم واقوى من التفرق والتبعية للسيد الغربى وكدليل على ذلك ان حب دول الخليج العربى لبعضها البعض – ان صح ذلك – لم يمنع قتل مشروع العملة الخليجية الموحدة بمجلس التعاون الخليجى الذى يشهد خلافات اكثر من الاتفاق فوالله كم اتمنى ان يتفقوا فى اى شىء حتى بعيدا عن الفقراء الشحاذين امثالنا ، وان كان المصريون الذين القت بهم ظروف ضعفهم واميتهم وجهلهم الى ارض هؤلاء هم اكثر الشعوب احساسا بذلك للاحتكاك المباشر فهى حالة نحن المسئولون عنها لان ارضنا طاردة لنا الى احضان هؤلاء .
> 
> ليتها كراهية مع قوة وبأس كما يحدث بين دول الغرب ولكنها للاسف تبعية وتخلف وغباء وامية وجهل فى شكل " كراهية "  .
> 
> لا تشغل بالك بهذه السلوكيات والالفاظ يا اخى فهى ان صدرت لا تصدر الا من تابع ذليل مسكين لا يستطيع توجيهها الا الى ضعيف الحال ورقيق الحال مثل المصريين المغتربين فى بلاده .
> 
> يا اخى ان هذا الشتام القاسى التابع الجاهل لا يجرؤ على ان يرد قول نائبة فى الكونجرس الامريكى حينما وصفت برلمانه بأنه برلمان القطط والكلاب او ان يطبق شرع الله بالجلد على الداعر الكندى او البريطانى او الامريكى ويجلد المصرى المسكين الذى يتجرأ بالرد عليه ، ان جهله وجبنه جمل له شرب الخمر والدعارة فى ارضه من الامريكى وسوأ له مطالبة المسلم المصرى بحقوقه التى املتها عليه تعاليم الاسلام لا بل قل العروبة لا بل قل الانسانية حتى ولا يجرؤ على الرد على متطرفى البربر المتنصرين الذين يسبون الاسلام علانية فى المغرب العربى واسيادهم الفرنسيين الذين يقبلون اياديهم لصرف معاشات المرتزقة فى الحرب الثانية .
> 
> لا تهتم يا اخى العزيز بهؤلاء بل اهتم بترقية نفسك وتحضرها وقوتها ساعتها سيخرسون ويهرولون اليك طالبين النجدة كما فعلوا ابان غزو الكويت وكما سيحدث قريبا حينما تجتاحهم ايران الشيعية او حينما يطردهم البربر ( الامازيغ ) من الشمال الافريقى بصفتهم غزاة او حين تجتاحهم قبائل الجنوب السودانى الافريقى التابعة لبعثات الارساليات التبشيرية او افارقة دارفور المدعومون من اليهود .
> ...


 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيد حسن

العزيزة جيهان

كم أنا مدين لك

----------


## mohameddessouki

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سيد حسن  ان مصر المقهورة افضل بكثير من هؤلاء يا اخى صدقنى فالمصريون رغم مشكلاتهم الاخلاقية والاقتصادية اكرم واعز من هؤلاء التائهين لغة وثقافة ودين .>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> هل هذا كلام؟؟؟؟ كيف نقبل ان نكون مقهورين حتى وان كنا احسن من غيرنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟......... قبول القهر فى حد ذاته سبة فى جبين مصر التى كانت درة الشرق.........قبول القهر عيب فى حقنا ونحن من ذوى الدم الحار............ انقبل الضيم فى انفسنا؟؟؟؟........لا والله وحتى ان كنا افضل من غيرنا........هذه واحدة........اما الاخرى ...فهى ان الشعوب العربية الاخرى مقهورة ايضا ومنها من هم خارج التاريخ.... وعلى راى الكاتب محمود السعدنى اننا نحكم حكم قبلى بصرف النظر عن مسمياته ...ملكى....سلطانى....اميرى.....رئاسى...... والحكم القبلى وحكم كبير العيلة حكم دكتاتورى متخلف لايقبل الراى الآخر......فنحن غلابة وهم ايضا حالهم زى حالنا.......فلا يكن حكمنا عليهم وهم ونحن لسنا فى اوضاع طبيعية

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم / محمد دسوقى

السلام عليكم

اتفق معك فى ما قلته واخبرك بأننى ايضا من ذوى الدم الحار كما تقول ولا اقبل الضيم .طيب ما هى رؤى سيادتكم لازاحة القهر الذى يغلفنا ؟

يا اخى الكريم ان قهرنا اكبر من حالة حكم او طريقة حكم ان قهرنا مركب نفسى وداخلى وخارجى بعكس " الحجر" السلطوى الذى يتعرض له بقية العرب الذين من حولنا والمتهمين بكراهيتنا فهؤلاء متاح لهم كل الاضافات الانسانية الا الحكم بينما نحن لا يتاح لنا شىء الا ضنك العيش .

وهم يعرفون ذلك جيدا وارتضوا لانفسهم طاعة المليك ويدافعون عن تلك الطاعة ببأس شديد وجرب مع احدهم ان تستفزه فى مليكه وهكذا فاوضاعهم بالنسبة للحياة فى ممالكهم واماراتهم طبيعية جدا وليس كما تقول سيادتكم ان اوضاعهم مثلنا غير طبيعية والقهر عندهم غير وارد بينما نحن يا سيدى غير ذلك تماما واظنك تعرف ذلك جيدا .

ورغم ذلك ما زلت مصرا على اننا كمصريين افضل من هؤلاء الشتامين الشامتين حضارة وانسانية .

شكرا لكم والسلام عليكم

----------


## mohameddessouki

> المحترم / محمد دسوقى
> 
> السلام عليكم
> 
> اتفق معك فى ما قلته واخبرك بأننى ايضا من ذوى الدم الحار كما تقول ولا اقبل الضيم .طيب ما هى رؤى سيادتكم لازاحة القهر الذى يغلفنا ؟
> 
> يا اخى الكريم ان قهرنا اكبر من حالة حكم او طريقة حكم ان قهرنا مركب نفسى وداخلى وخارجى بعكس &quot; الحجر&quot; السلطوى الذى يتعرض له بقية العرب الذين من حولنا والمتهمين بكراهيتنا فهؤلاء متاح لهم كل الاضافات الانسانية الا الحكم بينما نحن لا يتاح لنا شىء الا ضنك العيش .
> 
> وهم يعرفون ذلك جيدا وارتضوا لانفسهم طاعة المليك ويدافعون عن تلك الطاعة ببأس شديد وجرب مع احدهم ان تستفزه فى مليكه وهكذا فاوضاعهم بالنسبة للحياة فى ممالكهم واماراتهم طبيعية جدا وليس كما تقول سيادتكم ان اوضاعهم مثلنا غير طبيعية والقهر عندهم غير وارد بينما نحن يا سيدى غير ذلك تماما واظنك تعرف ذلك جيدا .
> ...


اخى العزيز ابو عرب...........لايغرنك ما نحن فيه.......فن مثله مر علينا ثم ظهر معدن الناس........حدث هذا قبل مجىء الحملة الفرنسية وكان المصريين حالهم ازفت مما نحن فيه...فما كادت تدخل الحملة الفرنسية حتى واصبح الشعب يرى ويتوحد وراء هدف قومى وظهر معدن المصريين الذين يصبروا على القهر لاقصى حد ولكن ان ثاروا فهم بركان...... وحدث هذا قبل مجىء محمد على حيث التف الناس حول محمد الألفى كل الشعب المصرى بكل فئاته من تجار وعرب ورعاع ولصوص وقطاع طرق وبدو ولولا ان داهمة الموت على مشارف القاهرة فى الوراق  لانتهى محمد على الذى كاد يموت رعبا...... وحدث هذا عندما تقدم عرابى لمواجهة اقوى امبراطورية لاتغيب عنها الشمس باسلحة بدائية ولولا التأمر والخيانة وصدور فرمانت من الباب العالى بتكفير عرابى وتواطوء الخديوى لكان تغير وجه التاريخ.........ولقد حدث هذا فى رشيد.... وبولاق.....والحسنية......وظهر المارد الصبور الذى فاض به.....فالحل هو وجود هدف قومى او شعور الشعب بانه امام خطر محقق لامحالة سوف  ترى شعبا غير الشعب.....لا تخف...طالما الشعب صابر معناه ان الامور لم تصل لنهايتها بعد.............ارق تحياتى

----------


## بريف هااارت

> اخى العزيز ابو عرب...........لايغرنك ما نحن فيه.......فن مثله مر علينا ثم ظهر معدن الناس........حدث هذا قبل مجىء الحملة الفرنسية وكان المصريين حالهم ازفت مما نحن فيه...فما كادت تدخل الحملة الفرنسية حتى واصبح الشعب يرى ويتوحد وراء هدف قومى وظهر معدن المصريين الذين يصبروا على القهر لاقصى حد ولكن ان ثاروا فهم بركان...... وحدث هذا قبل مجىء محمد على حيث التف الناس حول محمد الألفى كل الشعب المصرى بكل فئاته من تجار وعرب ورعاع ولصوص وقطاع طرق وبدو ولولا ان داهمة الموت على مشارف القاهرة فى الوراق لانتهى محمد على الذى كاد يموت رعبا...... وحدث هذا عندما تقدم عرابى لمواجهة اقوى امبراطورية لاتغيب عنها الشمس باسلحة بدائية ولولا التأمر والخيانة وصدور فرمانت من الباب العالى بتكفير عرابى وتواطوء الخديوى لكان تغير وجه التاريخ.........ولقد حدث هذا فى رشيد.... وبولاق.....والحسنية......وظهر المارد الصبور الذى فاض به.....فالحل هو وجود هدف قومى او شعور الشعب بانه امام خطر محقق لامحالة سوف ترى شعبا غير الشعب.....لا تخف...طالما الشعب صابر معناه ان الامور لم تصل لنهايتها بعد.............ارق تحياتى


أخي محمد دسوقي برغم عدم مقدرتي علي المشاركه في الأيام الماضيه لأسباب غريبه 

منها ضياع المشاركه أثناء أعتمادها وقد فقدت الكثير من المشاركات مما أصابني بالأحباط 

ولكنني أتفق مع مشاركتك الأخيره تماما 

وأرجو خروج الرد للنور ولو خرج سوف اعود لأستكمال باقي الردود

وتقبل أجمل تحياتي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ورغم ذلك ما زلت مصرا على اننا كمصريين افضل من هؤلاء الشتامين الشامتين حضارة وانسانية .





بدون تعليق




> *الحديث : (( لا فرق بين عربي أو أعجمي  إلا بالتقوى )) ناقشوني في هذه الظاهرة* 
> دمتم  بخير
> 
> إن في عالم الواقع انتشرت ظاهرة جداً غريبة وتسبب  آلم 
> للكثير من الناس قد لوحظ عن كثير من الأشخاص أنهم 
> 
> يفرقون بين هذه الجنسية وهذه وأكثر مكان منتشرة فيه  هذا 
> الشيء هي المدارس سواء مدارس الأولاد أو البنات بس في 
> 
> ...



 
بدون تعليق

----------


## سيد حسن

المحترم د . م / جمال الشربينى

السلام عليكم

رجاء نحن هنا لا نزن الامور بميزان الدين والمعنيين بالحديث اناس لم يتخذوا الدين حكما بيننا والا لكانت المشكلات منتهية فى الاساس وهذا ما اتمناه وارجوه ، فلا تفعل يا رجل !

شكرا لك والسلام عليكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*من الأخر يا جماعة . يكرهنا العرب لسياسات مسئولينا .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## .

..

   ..

               : "    :         ,                        " ..

----------

> .  /  
> 
> 
> 
>                                !



     ..   ߿!
    !......!

----------

> 


   /   



            !!! .

----------

!!!
  ...          
  
  (  )   
  (  )     
 
   !! 
 
  
  
        67
 
 
 
       !!! 
    ...
 
 
  
 
  
  
  
 
  
     (    )
 
 
 
  
  
 

  

  

  
     ( )   
            ( ) 
  
  
 
  
  
  
  
                   !!!

----------

!!

----------

> 67


** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
** 
**
**

----------


## mohameddessouki

> ** 
> 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ...


                      80            18                                      ....       .......       .......    ......          ......

----------

> 80            18                                      ....       .......       .......    ......          ......


 
 :f:  
 
 
   ( - -)                                   AUC          "  " ( - -)  :


:  (  )   -18   -               ( ) -      

:                 



:     1981                 

       "   " ( - -)     !

----------

> ** 
> 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ** 
> ...


 

            !!!

----------

> !!!


                                  ...  .... 


        ...   ...                ...        !

----------


## بريف هااارت

> يا أخى العزيز بريف هاااارت أنا حر فى كتابتى ومش عاجبك إسلوبى بالله عليك لا تقرأ ما أكتبه وأرميه فى سلة القمامة وإذا كنت ترغب فى عدم دخولى مواضيعك فليس هناك أى مشكلة لدى ...قلت إيييه .... 
> 
> 
> أخى محمد دسوقى أثار نقطة أنا بأرد عليها ...فين المشكلة هنا ...ومهما قلت وكتبت أنا أكتب فقط إنفعالتى وتصوراتى وتحليلاتى صغرت أو كبرت نقطة التعليق ...تقبلها أو ترفضها هذا شئ يخصك ولا يخصنى !


دكتور جمال

الفقره المقتبسه من ضمن كلماتي أنا كانت ضمن مشاركتي انا وقام العزيز محمد دسوقي بالرد عليك

الحوار لايعني فرض وجهة نظر طرف علي الطرف الآخر بقوة التهديد بعدم الدخول في مواضيعه مره أخري 

هذه سقطه ديمقراطيه 

ولك مطلق الحريه ولاأستطيع سوي أستقبالك بكل الود في حالة مشاركتك أو عدمها

وتقبل كامل أحترامي وتقديري

----------


## بريف هااارت

*dawdaw*

*الأخت الطيبه والتي شملتني بعطفها وحسن إدراكها للأمور والتقيم الموضوعي*

*أتوجه إليك بالبدء بتحقيق أقتراحك* 

*بهدوووووء 2 وكيف نصلح ماافسده التاريخ بين العرب*

*وهنا أدعو حضرتك للبدء فيه أو السماح لي بذلك شرط ان نتولي الردود علي المشاركات كل من* 

*وجهة نظره في سابقه جديده للتعاون المثمر بين الأعضاء بكل ود وإحترام* 

*وأنتظر إجابة حضرتك*

----------


## د. أمل

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

          أخى الكريم .. " بريف هااارت " ..

   أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة و المجاملة الرقيقة .. 

 أُفضِّل أن تبدأ بكتابة الموضوع .. ليكمل سلسلة  " بهدوووء " ..

فعندما فكرت أن أكتب الموضوع .. و جدت أنه من الأفضل أن يكون تالياً لموضوعك الأول .. لذلك أحبذ أن تتفضل بالبدء فى الكتابة .. و بإذن الله يمكننى المشاركة فى الردود ..

  وفقك الله أخى الفاضل ..

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *dawdaw*
> 
> *الأخت الطيبه والتي شملتني بعطفها وحسن إدراكها للأمور والتقيم الموضوعي* 
> *أتوجه إليك بالبدء بتحقيق أقتراحك*  
> *بهدوووووء 2 وكيف نصلح ماافسده التاريخ بين العرب* 
> *وهنا أدعو حضرتك للبدء فيه أو السماح لي بذلك شرط ان نتولي الردود علي المشاركات كل من*  
> *وجهة نظره في سابقه جديده للتعاون المثمر بين الأعضاء بكل ود وإحترام*  
> 
> *وأنتظر إجابة حضرتك*


هذا يستلزم غلق هذا الموضوع نهائيا 
وفتح موضوع جديد تلغى منه نهائيا كلمة "الكراهية" 
مع إختيار عنوان للموضوع كله حب وتآخى وتحفيز على شئ هام جدا وألا وهو "الولايات العربية المتحدة" حلم حققته أوروبا من قبل وباست الأقدام تركيا لتنضم للإتحاد الأوروبى وعندما يأست من ذلك أتجهت ببصرها نحو الدول العربية المتفرقة والمشتته والأمر شورى بينكم أعزائى داوداو وبريف هاااارت

----------


## بريف هااارت

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..
> 
> أخى الكريم .. " بريف هااارت " ..
> 
> أشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة و المجاملة الرقيقة .. 
> 
> أُفضِّل أن تبدأ بكتابة الموضوع .. ليكمل سلسلة " بهدوووء " ..
> 
> فعندما فكرت أن أكتب الموضوع .. و جدت أنه من الأفضل أن يكون تالياً لموضوعك الأول .. لذلك أحبذ أن تتفضل بالبدء فى الكتابة .. و بإذن الله يمكننى المشاركة فى الردود ..
> ...


 
dawdaw 
*بعد صباح الخير* 

*أعتذر اختي الكريمه والفاضله علي ردك الذي لم آراه سوي الآن وكنت أعتقد انك أهملت الرد ( سامحيني لسوء الظن )*

*سوف أقوم بكتابة الموضوع المشترك بيننا وسوف ادعو الاخت نسمة امل للمشاركه بصفتها من جنسيه عربيه تحمل* 

*بداخلها بوادر الامل والاصلاح بين الشعوب العربيه بعيدا عن الحكام*

*وإلي لقاء قريب بإذن الله مع دعواتكم بالتوفيق*

----------


## بريف هااارت

> هذا يستلزم غلق هذا الموضوع نهائيا 
> وفتح موضوع جديد تلغى منه نهائيا كلمة "الكراهية" 
> مع إختيار عنوان للموضوع كله حب وتآخى وتحفيز على شئ هام جدا وألا وهو "الولايات العربية المتحدة" حلم حققته أوروبا من قبل وباست الأقدام تركيا لتنضم للإتحاد الأوروبى وعندما يأست من ذلك أتجهت ببصرها نحو الدول العربية المتفرقة والمشتته والأمر شورى بينكم أعزائى داوداو وبريف هاااارت


*دكتور جمال*

*جاري تنفيذ تعليماتك ياوالدي مع كامل الأحترام لوجهة نظرك التي تدعو للتفاؤل والأمل*

*وماأجمل شعارك*

*الولايات العربيه المتحده* 

*كم هو حلم جميل أتمنا أن يراه أولادي او حتي أحفادي الأتحاد قوه*
*واتقاء لشر العالم واطماعه*

*والله ولي التوفيق*

----------


## نسمة أمل

> سوف أقوم بكتابة الموضوع المشترك بيننا وسوف ادعو الاخت نسمة امل للمشاركه بصفتها من جنسيه عربيه تحمل
> 
> بداخلها بوادر الامل والاصلاح بين الشعوب العربيه بعيدا عن الحكام


اشكرك عى هاته الدعوة و الموضوع شوي صعب ، لانه انا جديدة بالمنتدى و كمان في أقلام كبيرة بالمنتدى تخلى الواحد يحسب ألف حساب وقت بدوه يحكي أو يقول أي رد ، فخايفة ما كون عند حسن ظنك .

عندي شرط بالأول : 

تتنازل عن رأيك فيما يخص الوحدة  و الا ..................................................  ..................................................  ...

----------

